# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2010



## Vince (31 Dez 2009 às 23:07)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2010 às 00:00)

*Bem vindo 2010...*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jan 2010 às 00:10)

E VIVA 2010


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Jan 2010 às 00:11)

Viva 2010!!!​
1ª temperatura deste ano - 8.9ºC
Espero que seja um ano de muitos fenómenos meteorológicos e que dê neve para todo o país!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2010 às 00:12)

Viva 2010 pessoal 

Já tenho 0.2 mm  em 2010 mal entrou o ano, já registei precipitação.

10.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2010 às 00:20)

À cerca de 20 minutos abateu-se sobre Lisboa uma forte trovoada com uns relampagos muito estranhos às cores, seguidos de trovões com uma sonoridade esquisita.... Este fenomeno aconteceu  exactamente às 00:00 de 1 de Janeiro de *2010*

Bom ano a todos


----------



## ct5iul (1 Jan 2010 às 00:30)

BOM ANO DE 2010 

SIGO POR aLMADA COM 11.1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2010 às 00:42)

MSantos disse:


> ...abateu-se sobre Lisboa uma forte trovoada com uns relampagos muito estranhos às cores, seguidos de trovões com uma sonoridade esquisita.... Este fenomeno aconteceu  exactamente às 00:00 de 1 de Janeiro de *2010*



Será que foi em Lisboa? Não teria sido antes lá para os lados do Entroncamento? 

A temperatura parece ter estagnado nos 9ºC, veremos se estas pequenas oscilações têm continuidade.
Céu com apenas algumas nuvens e vento fraco predominando de Oeste.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2010 às 01:01)

joseoliveira disse:


> Será que foi em Lisboa? Não teria sido antes lá para os lados do Entroncamento?
> 
> A temperatura parece ter estagnado nos 9ºC, veremos se estas pequenas oscilações têm continuidade.
> Céu com apenas algumas nuvens e vento fraco predominando de Oeste.



Foi mesmo em Lisboa, devido os vários focos de fogo de artificio e ao céu nublado o céu ficou com várias cores que se alternavam, bem visiveis do meu ponto de observação e que criaram belos padrões de luz


----------



## Teles (1 Jan 2010 às 01:01)

FELIZ 2010 e 8,5Cº e o,5mm


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2010 às 01:06)

Um Feliz 2010 

10,5ºC 
75%HR
1012,6hpa
0.0mm
rajada máxima depois da meia noite de 29,0km/h


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Jan 2010 às 01:22)

MSantos disse:


> À cerca de 20 minutos abateu-se sobre Lisboa uma forte trovoada com uns relampagos muito estranhos às cores, seguidos de trovões com uma sonoridade esquisita.... Este fenomeno aconteceu  exactamente às 00:00 de 1 de Janeiro de *2010*
> 
> Bom ano a todos



Eu tambem reparei nisso...

Exactamente as 0h00 deste dia 1 de Janeiro de 2010 e de repente ocorreu um aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada e com algumas rajadas de vento...
Antes das 0h00 tava tudo bem calmo...
A trovoada misturada com os foguetes ficou cá um espectaculo...


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jan 2010 às 02:06)

Feliz ano novo !!! 
Aqui também reparei na trovoada, estava a norte, foi lindo  já estava eu a pensar que isso seria o cenário perfeito, e parece que este ano um dos meus desejos concretizaram-se
Sigo com 10,5ºC, vento fraco de S, céu nublado 73% de humidade e 1010hPa.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (1 Jan 2010 às 02:23)

Alguns videos de Peniche http://www.youtube.com/user/Nuno1010Marina de Peniche


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2010 às 03:22)

Mias uma mínima alta! tenho 12,9ºC e a mínima penso que foi feita já com 10,0ºC ás 00:02


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2010 às 08:25)

bom dia! 

O 1º dia do ano amanhece com muitas nuvens porém com algumas abertas.
A intermitência dos aguaceiros mantém-se no entanto para já nota-se uma substancial diferença na intensidade do vento cada vez que estes ocorrem.

*Extremos de 31-Dez:* 

Máximos: 13.5ºC / 84% HR

mínimos: 8.9ºC / 46% HR

*Valores actuais:* *10.5ºC* / *78% HR *


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jan 2010 às 11:00)

Bom Dia 2010.

A Minima deste 1º dia de 2010 foi de 7.1ºC, de referir que durante a madrugada caiu alguns aguaceiros fracos que renderam 1.6mm, por agora o dia segue com céu pouco nublado, o vento sopra fraco de NW e estão 13.4ºC.


----------



## under (1 Jan 2010 às 11:07)

Bom dia e FELIZ 2010!!!
ps:ja faltam menos de 2 anos para o fim do calendario Maia...


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2010 às 11:46)

Bom dia e Bom Ano!

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,0ºC a precipitação foi de apenas 0,2mm, a rajada máxima foi de 51,5km/h...

Agora estão 15,7ºC, 58%HR,1016,9hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2010 às 13:02)

Viva 2010!

Ontem pelas 15:30 fui para Leiria...Apanhei umas chuvadas fortes a caminho da Ponte Vasco da Gama e restante Lisboa...
Pelas 17:00h cheguei a Leiria, com chuva moderada...
Depois fui visitar o Castelo de Óbidos, local onde vi o eclipse...
E tive uma surpresa quando estava a ver o eclipse....Trovoada....Que bom que foi
Depois ás 00:00 estavam 8º e o fogo-de-artificio era bastante, acompanhado pelas trovoadas....
Depois cheguei ao Montijo só pelas 03:30 da madrugada e apanhei no caminho chuva fraca a moderada
Que bela passagem de ano....Inicio de ano BOM

E neste momento sigo com 15,4º e 68% de Humidade...
O céu está encoberto....mas para Lisboa nota-se que está a chover bem, está uma nuvem negra sobre Lisboa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

Boa tarde e feliz ano novo !

Mínima de 10,7 ºC numa noite de alguma precipitação.

Acumulados 2,2 mm durante a madrugada.

De momento, boas abertas e vento moderado de Oeste, com 15,4 ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jan 2010 às 14:38)

Bom dia 2010 ! 
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 10ºC, sigo com 14,5ºC, vento fraco de S, 76% de humidade, 1015hPa e céu muito nublado, de vez em quando caiem uns aguaceiros acompanhados de um aumento da intensidade do vento.


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2010 às 14:57)

Bom 2010 a todos 
O ano entrou frio e com muitos aguaceiros com temperatura a rondar os 8º
Por agora céu nublado com o sol a espreitar por entre longas abertas o que faz delicia dos gatos.
temp. nos 13º


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2010 às 15:55)

A mínima foi de 10,6ºC. Acumulei 4,3mm. Actualmente 14ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Jan 2010 às 16:27)

Por Tomar os exremos até ao momento foram :

15.9 ºC (14:19)  
6.3 ºC (05:46)


----------



## Aspvl (1 Jan 2010 às 16:59)

Bom 2010 para todos.
Por S.Pedro de Moel céu nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2010 às 17:15)

N_Fig disse:


> A mínima foi de 10,6ºC. Acumulei 4,3mm. Actualmente 14ºC e céu pouco nublado.



Qual é o motivo para alerta vermelho??


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2010 às 18:24)

Aqui a mínima foi de *10,0ºC* podendo ainda ser batida, a máxima foi de *16,8ºC*...

A rajada máxima foi de 51,5km/h

Precipitação total de 0,2mm

Agora registo 13,7ºc, 66%HR, 1018,4hpa com tendência a subir ligeiramente.


----------



## kelinha (1 Jan 2010 às 20:09)

andres disse:


> Qual é o motivo para alerta vermelho??



Havia alerta vermelho prá Figueira?
Estive lá, realmente estava uma ventania desgraçada, que literalmente empurrava uma pessoa, e volta e meia caiam uns aguaceiros fortes mas repentinos, mas não me pareceu de todo justificativo de alerta vermelho!!

Há que frisar que à meia noite em ponto rebentou o fogo de artifício e caiu uma chuvaaadaaaa valente! Para quem estava na praia (como eu) foi bastante "engraçado"!

HAPPY 2010!


----------



## jaca (1 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

Aqui a mínima foi de 7,2ºC , a máxima foi de 15,1ºC...

A rajada maxima foi de 54.7km/h as 05:46 

Precipitação total de 11.4mm 

Grafico do dia

MG]

[/IMG

Link estação online

http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2010 às 23:55)

O dia rendeu 2,2 mm.

De momento, céu pouco nublado e uma ligeira inversão térmica por aqui.

Em Moscavide, 30 metros sobre o nível do mar, 10,9 ºC.

Na Portela estão 11,7 ºC, segundo a estação do nosso colega *João Esteves*.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser de 9,2ºC...

Agora sigo com 9,4ºC, 88%HR, 1019,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2010 às 00:29)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 10.0ºC

Máx - 14.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 76 km/h

Humidade mínima de 64% e máxima 86%

Precipitação - 1.4 mm

Aguaceiros e trovoada, vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jan 2010 às 00:37)

Por aqui sigo com 8,7ºC, Humidade nos 92%, vento nos 0,0 Km/h, 1018 hPa e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2010 às 01:01)

Tenho agora 8,7ºC, 89%HR, 1018,9hpa e o vento está nulo a várias horas 

*Em tempo real*


----------



## Teles (2 Jan 2010 às 02:33)

Boas temperatura actual  de 6,1Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2010 às 09:08)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 6.1ºC.
Por agora estão 9.0ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

Bom dia e um bom ano para todos pois ainda não tive oportunidade de participar no fórum em 2010!!

Extremos do primeiro dia do ano:

11.9ºC
16.6ºC
Precipitação: 3,1mm.

Hoje, dia de céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos que ainda não deram para acumular no penico...
Sigo com 13.6ºC, 86%HR, 1021hpa, vento fraco.
Mínima de 11.5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jan 2010 às 11:36)

kelinha disse:


> Havia alerta vermelho prá Figueira?
> Estive lá, realmente estava uma ventania desgraçada, que literalmente empurrava uma pessoa, e volta e meia caiam uns aguaceiros fortes mas repentinos, mas não me pareceu de todo justificativo de alerta vermelho!!
> 
> Há que frisar que à meia noite em ponto rebentou o fogo de artifício e caiu uma chuvaaadaaaa valente! Para quem estava na praia (como eu) foi bastante "engraçado"!
> ...



Kelinha, não existiu alerta vermelho para a figueira, simplesmente perguntei qual era o motivo para que o N_Fig pusesse alerta vermelho no seu post....


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2010 às 12:46)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 8,6ºC (1:54)

Agora sigo com 14,6ºC, 80%HR, 1018,3hpa com tendência a ligeira descida, o vento continua muito fraco apenas uma brisa, a rajada máxima desde as 0h é de 14,5km/h a média está neste momento em 1,1km/h nos últimos 2minutos e 1,3km/h nos últimos 10minutos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2010 às 13:33)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 9,8 ºC numa noite de céu nublado.

Acumulados 0,6 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2010 às 14:52)

Penso que a temperatura máxima já foi feita com 15,6ºC...

Agora está a aumentar o vento tive uma rajada de 27km/h (14:36), a temperatura é de 14,8ºC e a humidade de 81%, ainda não chove por aqui.

*Em tempo real*


----------



## fsl (2 Jan 2010 às 15:11)

Em Oeiras começou a chover há cerca de meia-hora:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 02-01-10  15:01) 
Temperatura:  14.9°C  
Humidade: 87%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 12.8°C  
Vento: 24.1 km/hr SSE 
Pressão: 1016.1 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.6 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 1.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  1.4mm 
Wind chill:  14.0°C  
Indíce THW:   14.1°C  
Indíce Calor:  15.0°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  14.9°C às  14:54  16.2°C às 12:40 
Humidade:  83%  às  14:21  88%  às  15:01 
Ponto de Orvalho:  12.8°C às  11:55  13.9°C às  12:41 
Pressão:  1015.9hPa  às  14:25  1017.4hPa  às  11:54 
Precipitação mais intensa:   6.2mm/hr  às  14:59 
Maior Rajada Vento:   35.4 km/hr  às  13:31 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  13.3°C às  11:54  
Maior Indíce Calor   16.1°C às  12:03


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jan 2010 às 15:24)

boa tarde 

Céu cinzento por Nimbostratus e alguns chuviscos.
O vento desloca-se fraco de S/SW.
A temperatura mínima atingida pela madrugada foi de *8.4ºC*.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 15.5ºC / 82% HR

mínimos: 8.9ºC / 44% HR

*Valores actuais:* *13.9ºC* / *80% HR*


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2010 às 15:49)

Por aqui tem estado a chover fraco...já levo 0.6 mm.

Estou neste momento com 13.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (2 Jan 2010 às 16:50)

Boas tardes pessoal, espero que todos tenham tido um óptimo Natal e votos de um feliz ano de 2010 , aqui pelo Laranjeiro Céu muito nublado já desde que o dia acordou e o Vento mantém-se em geral fraco de de Sudoeste. Temperatura na casa dos 15ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2010 às 17:34)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima.*8,6ºC*

Máxima: *15,6ºC*

Rajada máxima até ao momento de 27km/h

Precipitação 0,0mm até ao momento

Actual:
14,2ºC
86%HR
1017,1hpa
Windchill 13ºC
Dew point 12ºC
heat index 14ºC
vento médio últimos 2min. 11,1km/h e últimos 10 minutos 10,6km/h

*Em tempo real*

Já tenho mais de *6 000 posts* :P


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2010 às 17:34)

Boa tarde

A Máxima de hoje por aqui foi de 15.2ºC, por agora estão 13.2ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

Neste momento sigo com 13,2º e 94% de Humidade...
Céu encoberto e chuviscos....


----------



## squidward (2 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

Antes de mais bom ano a toda a comunidade do Meteopt (o meu 1º post de 2010) e espero que seja um ano ainda melhor que 2009 meteorologicamente falando

Por aqui os extremos do dia foram:

*t.máx:  15,6ºC
t.min:  8.7ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Jan 2010 às 22:24)

Dia ameno e cinzentão com alguns pingos, mas muito poucos.
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 15.2ºC, 84%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

11.5ºC
17ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jan 2010 às 23:33)

*Olá boa noite!* 

Noite relativamente amena com ligeira subida da temperatura, que eu tenha notado, desde há pouco e com céu muito nublado, de momento não chove e o vento desloca-se com intensidade moderada de Sul.

Valores actuais: *14.1ºC* / *83% HR*.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2010 às 00:05)

Eis que o dia termina com a temperatura máxima a atingir o seu maior valor! 

*Extremos de 02-Jan:*

Máximos: 14.5ºC / 89% HR

mínimos: 8.4ºC / 76% HR

*Valores actuais:* *14.5ºC* / *81% HR*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2010 às 00:19)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 9.4ºC

Máx - 15.0ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 76 km/h

Humidade mínima de 86% e máxima 95%

Precipitação - 0.6 mm

Aguaceiros e vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------



## Teles (3 Jan 2010 às 00:38)

Temperatura 12,3Cº 60% PO-4,8Cº
V E 10,8km/h 1015hpa
WIND CHILL 12Cº


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2010 às 00:53)

Tenho a esta altura 13,8ºC, 88%HR, 1015,9hpa e vento fraco...esta madrugada e logo de manha ainda vai chover bastante!

*Em tempo real*


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2010 às 01:20)

O vento já sopra com rajadas, tive uma de 42km/h e a temperatura sobe a bom ritmo 14,4ºC com 88%HR e 1015,5hpa

*Em tempo real*


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2010 às 01:43)

Céu encoberto tal como todo o dia, o que se faz agora notar são as rajadas de vento constantes.
Temp nos 13º


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2010 às 01:47)

Por aqui desde há pouco que chove mas em regime de precipitação fraca.
O vento tem-se verificado moderado e tal como agora com algumas rajadas de Sul.

Valores actuais: *14.8ºC* / *85% HR*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2010 às 02:19)

Acumulados os primeiros 0,2 mm do dia.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2010 às 02:19)

Vou com 14,4ºC e vento moderado, ainda não chove mas já não vai tardar muito! 

*Em tempo real*


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2010 às 02:40)

O vento moderado e por vezes forte tem sido o ponto em destaque com rajadas mais frequentes e ainda se mantém a precipitação fraca.

Valores actuais: *14.9ºC* / *86% HR*.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2010 às 09:47)

Em Setúbal chove de forma torrencial só para terem uma ideia já chegou a cair com uma força de 240mm/h (9:41) vou com 18,4mm só nos últimos 15minutos foram 10,2mm

15,2ºC


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2010 às 09:52)

miguel disse:


> Em Setúbal chove de forma torrencial só para terem uma ideia já chegou a cair com uma força de 240mm/h (9:41) vou com 18,4mm só nos últimos 15minutos foram 10,2mm
> 
> 15,2ºC



Sabes, ás vezes penso que Setubal deve ter um iman, em especial ainda direito á tua zona 
Por aqui ainda não chegou o grosso da precipitação que apenas espero que começe a cair lá pras 11h ou 12h !!


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2010 às 09:55)

*20,2mm* e a contar 

14,7ºC
95%HR
rajada máxima de 50km/h

*Em tempo real*


----------



## FJC (3 Jan 2010 às 10:04)

Bom dia

Pela Marinha Grande a chuva (fraca, fraquinha), parou à cerca de 10 minutos. E pelo radar do IM não devo ver mais nada tão depressa....


----------



## Madragoa (3 Jan 2010 às 10:42)

Bom dia ,este é o meu primeiro post em 2010,portanto Bom Ano para todos são os meus votos sinceros.

Temperatura nos 14.0c
A pressão atmosférica nos 1014mb
Humidade nos 89%
Céu totalmente encoberto.
O vento sopra entre os 5 e os 10 km/h,de SE.
Quanto ao liquido...11.7mm,entre as 8h e as 9h30m,choveu a sério...,agora de momento não chove,mas promete...até pelas previsões.

Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2010 às 10:51)

Bom dia!
E que bela carga de água tive eu hoje para acordar, e para ficar na ronha a ouvir chover...
20.1mm (dados do Lightning) em duas horas, não está mau...
De momento, não chove, mas creio que ainda não terá parado por hoje...
Sigo com 14.9ºC, 95%HR, 1017hpa, vento fraco.
Mínima de 14.6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jan 2010 às 11:33)

Bom Dia

Por chove desde das 9:00h da manhã.

A Minima foi de 12.1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (3 Jan 2010 às 11:52)

Bom dia.

Por aqui noite ventosa, com raj max de 78,1 km/h e chuva moderada durante a manhã, acumulando 3mm.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2010 às 12:11)

Aqui agora não chove parou apenas a uns minutos atrás, a precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é de 27,8mm com um rain rate máximo de 240,0mm/h  

14,1ºC
96%HR
1014,8hpa
precipitação actual 0,0mm/h
Total 27,8mm


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2010 às 13:45)

*Bom dia* 

É de aproveitar esta amenidade que o frio vem a caminho... 
Céu muito nublado mas alguns períodos com sol sobre Altostratus translucidus e não chove.
O vento sopra fraco de S/SE . 
A temperatura mínima atingida esta madrugada, também como resultado da fraca amplitude térmica, foi de *13.8ºC*.

Valores actuais: *14.9ºC* / *86% HR*


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2010 às 13:52)

Aqui o rainrate máximo foi de 212 mm/h

Levo acumulados 23,4 mm.

Margem Sul rulez. Tem sido fustigada com muita precipitação, até mais que a margem norte, historicamente mais chuvosa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jan 2010 às 14:16)

Por aqui a percipitação acumulada ficou nos 8.8mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2010 às 15:10)

Sigo com 16.4ºC, após máxima de 17.1ºC.
Não mais choveu desde o forte aguaceiro matinal...
85%HR, 1015hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2010 às 15:17)

Aqui apenas 9,6 mm desde as 0h.

Vento fraco de Leste e 15,2 ºC.


----------



## cactus (3 Jan 2010 às 16:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Sabes, ás vezes penso que Setubal deve ter um iman, em especial ainda direito á tua zona
> Por aqui ainda não chegou o grosso da precipitação que apenas espero que começe a cair lá pras 11h ou 12h !!



Eu acho que esse iman chama-se arrabida


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2010 às 17:37)

Isto ameaça, ameaça, ameaça, mas nada cai...
Sigo com 14.8ºC, 91%HR, 1014hpa.
Máxima de 17.1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jan 2010 às 18:54)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 14.6ºC e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.5ºC

T.Minima: 12.1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2010 às 19:09)

*Olá...* 

Para além do céu nublado, algum nevoeiro parece querer formar-se.
O vento apresenta-se fraco de NE e sem precipitação. A temperatura máxima até agora ficou-se pelos *15.6ºC*.

Valores actuais: *12.6ºC* / *87% HR*


----------



## DRC (3 Jan 2010 às 19:37)

*Dados actuais em Póvoa de Santa Iria:*

Temperatura: 13,0ºC
Humidade relativa: 92%
Pressão atmosférica: 1012.9 hPa
Vento: nulo 0,0 km/h
Precipitação desde a meia-noite: 39,3 mm

*Site da estação meteorológica amadora da Póvoa de Santa Iria  *Clique aqui


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2010 às 19:59)

Caríssimos e excelsos seres de tão grandiosa comunidade!

Antes de mais, um próspero novo ano de *2010*!

---

As notícias que tive de Portugal, durante todos estes dias de viagem pela Europa, relatavam-me sempre o mesmo: chuva!

Pena que o meu pluviómetro tenha avariado uns dias antes da minha ausência, mas vou ver quanto acumulei no reservatório _home made_ que deixei.

---

De momento, sigo com uns *infernais* 12,9ºC e 92%.

Já não estou habituado a tanto calor.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Jan 2010 às 20:07)

De volta ao litoral Centro com
11.8ºC
0km/h
93% HR 
Precipitação nos dias:
30- 18.2mm
31- 13.5mm
1- 5mm
2-0mm
Hoje-12mm


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2010 às 20:11)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*13,3ºC* vai ser ainda batida...

Máxima:*16,2ºC*

Rajada máxima: *50km/h*

Precipitação:*27,8mm*

Rain Rate máximo: *240,0mm/h*

Actual:
13,5ºC
97%HR
1012,5hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## stormy (3 Jan 2010 às 21:48)

boas noites
desde dia 31 cairam mais 46mm na louriceira....
agora, na encarnaçao sigo com 13.7º, vento nulo e ceu nublado por cumulus e estratocumulus.
o mes de dezembro trouxe uma minima de 2.0º aqui e de 0.0º na louriceira


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2010 às 22:45)

Sigo com nevoeiro cerrado, 13.2ºC, 95%HR.
Vento nulo...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

Com 12,2ºC me despeço, por hoje.

Humidade nos 92% e pressão a 1010 hPa.

Vento fraco de ESE (112º).


----------



## Teles (3 Jan 2010 às 23:28)

Boas,o tempo por aqui :
T-12.5Cº 78% PO-8,7Cº
1010hpa V este 7,9km/h
0,0mm WIND CHILL 12Cº


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

boa noite! 

Algum nevoeiro também por aqui (work) porque já se notava ao sair de casa!
Uma leve brisa desloca-se de E/NE carregada de muita humidade.

A temperatura neste momento anda pelos *11/12º*C.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2010 às 23:57)

Está a chover com muito nevoeiro passou para 28,2mm o acumulado hoje...13,6ºC e 98%hr, 1009,9hpa e vento  é apenas uma brisa inferior a 5km/h

*Em tempo real*


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Jan 2010 às 00:04)

Por aqui sigo com 12,5ºC, 100% HR, nevoeiro algo cerrado, vento de E nos 3,6 Km/h e pressão a descer estando neste momento nos 1009 hPa.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

O dia inicia a contar precipitação vou com 0,4mm e um rain rate de 5,4mm/h...1009,7hpa e 13,8ºC com 98%HR

*Em tempo real*


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2010 às 00:59)

Conto já com 1,2mm, a temperatura é de 14,4ºC e a humidade de 98%, as trovoadas já não andam muito longe mais umas horitas estão aqui por estas bandas 

*Em tempo real*


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 01:11)

De volta a Odivelas.

Vai chovendo por aqui.
Vou com 2mm acumulados hoje.

Nos últimos dias, a precipitação acumulada foi a seguinte:
Dia 1: 2mm
Dia 2: 0mm
Dia 3: 8mm


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2010 às 02:03)

Madrugada amena e bastante húmida com chuvicos muito fracos mas que molham bastante!

Temperatura estagnada desde há várias horas nos cerca de *12ºC*.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Jan 2010 às 02:55)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 13.2ºC 02:50
Pressão: 1005.2Hpa 02:50
Intensidade do Vento: 2.5 km/h 02:50
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:SE
Temperatura do vento: 12.4ºC 02:50
Humidade Relativa: 92% 02:50
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.5 mm 02:00
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 1.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 02:50
Altitude: 110Metros

Alguma neblina, na Serra do Monsanto nevoeiro serrado, chuva fraca, alerta da estação de precipitação para as próximas 2 horas

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2010 às 03:09)

Neste momento ocorre por aqui um aguaceiro mais intenso, bem diferente dos fraquíssimos chuviscos verificados até há momentos atrás.

A temperatura tende então a subir e está agora nos *13ºC*.


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2010 às 03:23)

Bem...já viram este festival de relâmpagos??


----------



## rozzo (4 Jan 2010 às 05:18)

Por Oeiras começou a trovejar há umas 2 horas talvez, alguns relâmpagos perto, e chuva diluviana..

Entretanto acalmou, mas agora recomeça a trovejar um pouco mais longe, e de novo períodos de chuva por vezes diluviana mesmo!

Pena a estação do fsl estar offline 

Pelo radar o pior está entre aqui e Cascais..

E o melhor supostamente ainda está para vir no mar, que isto foi uma área de células que se formou aqui por cima quase antes da principal linha..


PS: Absolutamente incrível o dilúvio que se abate aqui agora!!


----------



## adiabático (4 Jan 2010 às 05:40)

Finalmente, uma chuva a sério  Parece-me que a trovoada passou aqui bem perto, mas já passou. A chuvada foi muito forte, parou por completo ao cabo de alguns minutos, e regressou agora em força... É agora que vou verificar a bomba da fossa 

Parece que os trovões também continuam por aqui...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 07:41)

rozzo disse:


> PS: Absolutamente incrível o dilúvio que se abate aqui agora!!



Também aqui trovejou granizou e choveu de forma bastante forte, a tal ponto que saltei da cama pra janela.

Acumulei 16.2 mm em cerca de 30/45 minutos...era cada bomba  o rain rate chegou aos 145.8 mm/hr.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2010 às 07:58)

Por cá mesmo antes das 6H caiu um valente aguaceiro com o rainrate a chegar aos 150 mm/hr.

Sigo com 9,0 mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jan 2010 às 08:27)

Bom dia!
Por aqui os aguaceiros tês estado a passar ao lado, pelo menos os intensos...
Apenas 1mm acumulado e foi há pouco tempo.
Sigo com 13.3ºC, que é quase a mínima do dia... realço os 15.4ºC que tive às 5 e pouco da manhã, tendo a temperatura vindo a descer desde aí...
93%HR; 1003hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos de ontem:

13.2ºC
17.1ºC
Precipitação: 20.1mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2010 às 08:52)

bom dia... 

A habitualmente visível e mesmo aqui à frente Serra da Amoreira entre Odivelas e Loures, está de momento coberta por nuvens e parece nem existir..., bonito de observar. 

Os aguaceiros sucedem-se de forma geral fracos e breves e o vento sopra fraco de SE.

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Máximos: 15.6ºC / 91% HR

mínimos: 12.0ºC / 80% HR

*Valores actuais:* *12.0ºC* / *90% HR*


----------



## mocha (4 Jan 2010 às 09:21)

Bom dia, não dei por trovejar, mas caiu de forma brutal uma carga com granizo as 5h50m.
Agora o ceu encontra se muito nublado, venha a proxima


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2010 às 09:54)

Bom dia e um excelente ano de 2010 para todos!

Por Coimbra manhã de céu encoberto. A chuva tem caído persistentemente ora fraca, ora moderada. Temperatura nos 11ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2010 às 10:48)

Bom dia!

Noite de bastante chuva e trovoada! 

A temperatura mínima foi de *12,0ºC* e actualmente sigo com 13,9ºC.

Humidade nos 90% e pressão a 1001 hPa.

Vento a 3,6 km/h de OSO (248º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jan 2010 às 11:16)

Por aqui a madrugada rendeu apenas 5.8mm.


----------



## Aspvl (4 Jan 2010 às 11:26)

Sigo com 12ºC e chuva.

Offtoppic: Estou a pensar comprar uma estação o que me aconselham?


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 11:43)

A carga de água desta noite passou ligeiramente a oeste daqui.
Ficou praticamente toda na Serra da Carregueira e na Dona Maria.







Vou com 10mm acumulados.
Chove fraco.


----------



## PTbig (4 Jan 2010 às 11:43)

Boas dia todos.

Por aqui já chove à cerca de 30 minutos moderado pela cor do céu parece que não vai parar tão depressa.


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2010 às 12:05)

Por aqui passou mais um bom aguaceiro


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Jan 2010 às 12:30)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de 11.8ºC
Agora sigo com 15.3ºC e céu nublado.
De destacar a chuva muito forte que caíu de madrugada, quanto a trovoada não vi nem ouvi nada.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jan 2010 às 12:47)

Por aqui, alguns aguaceiros esporádicos... Apenas 2mm acumulados...
Sigo com 16.1ºC, 85%HR, 1001hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2010 às 12:50)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui, alguns aguaceiros esporádicos... Apenas 2mm acumulados...



Aqui não acumulei nada desde as 0 horas, apesar de ter chovido bastante forte durante a madrugada e manhã também. Todas as quantidades acumuladas que os vários aguaceiros deixaram, deviam ser, portanto, inferiores a 1 mm. 

Vamos lá ver se vem algum aguaceiro que dê para registar...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 12:54)

Por aqui já acumulei 23.4 mm  é raro ser o mais molhado da região de Lisboa 

Neste momento o céu está a limpar e estou com 14.2ºC e 997.5 hpa.

Vento fraco, rajada máxima de 64 km/h.


----------



## Teles (4 Jan 2010 às 12:55)

Boas , aqui ficam algumas fotos do que estes dias têm deixado:


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui não acumulei nada desde as 0 horas, apesar de ter chovido bastante forte durante a madrugada e manhã também. Todas as quantidades acumuladas que os vários aguaceiros deixaram, deviam ser, portanto, inferiores a 1 mm.
> 
> Vamos lá ver se vem algum aguaceiro que dê para registar...



Estranho, eu até acho que os meus 2mm serão por defeito... será que o teu pluviómetro está a funcionar bem?


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2010 às 12:58)

Temperatura a subir para os actuais 15,9ºC com sol a brilhar.

Humidade nos 87% e pressão a 999 hPa.

Vento moderado de OSO (248º), nos 24,1 km/h.


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2010 às 12:59)

mr. phillip disse:


> Estranho, eu até acho que os meus 2mm serão por defeito... será que o teu pluviómetro está a funcionar bem?



Sim, o sinal está bom, o pluviómetro que eu saiba não está entupido e de resto está tudo bem. Geralmente quando caem aguaceiros rápidos e fortes aqui, ele não costuma registar, porque apesar de às vezes parecer que caiu bastante precipitação só naquele ou no outro aguaceiro, pode não chegar aos 1.0 mm. 

A que horas registaste os teus 2 mm?


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jan 2010 às 13:20)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, o sinal está bom, o pluviómetro que eu saiba não está entupido e de resto está tudo bem. Geralmente quando caem aguaceiros rápidos e fortes aqui, ele não costuma registar, porque apesar de às vezes parecer que caiu bastante precipitação só naquele ou no outro aguaceiro, pode não chegar aos 1.0 mm.
> 
> A que horas registaste os teus 2 mm?



Registei pelas 7h30 e 9h30... Só questionei porque em 90% dos casos, o teu valor é superior ao meu, pois o teu penico está bem colocado, ao contrário do meu...
Sigo com os mesmos 2mm, 16.9ºC, 80%HR, e o Sol começa a espreitar...


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2010 às 13:24)

alguma chuva fraca neste momento...Trovoadas é mentira, só no dia 30 em que não estive aqui é houve animação da grossa por aqui é sempre a mesma coisa..."elas" fogem de mim


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2010 às 13:56)

agora aqui chove e chove bem


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2010 às 14:05)

Por aqui está a escurecer. Não tenho sinal de TV  alguma coisa está para vir.

Dados actuais de 15,8ºC, 91% HR e vento moderado.


----------



## granizus (4 Jan 2010 às 14:15)

Boas,
Pelo centro de Lisboa chuva moderada e 15,0º actualmente


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2010 às 14:45)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado, mas rápido. Não registei qualquer precipitação.

Pelo satélite vem lá mais... 

Continuo sem sinal de TV, alguma coisa se passou.


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2010 às 14:46)

boas tardes
na encarnação, minima de 12.3º e 14.4º ás 11h.
durante a madrugada ocorreram aguaceiros, alguns moderados a fortes e o vento manteve-se fraco a moderado de SSW.
neste momento no campo grande ceu muito nublado por nebulosidade cumuliforme e aguaceiros moderados a fortes dispersos, o vento esta fraco de SW
até as 00h de hoje continuam bastante bons os valores de CAPE/LI pelo que os aguaceiros/trovoadas tenderão a manter-se.
o vento rodará lentamente para NW á medida que a depressao se movimenta para leste.


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2010 às 14:47)

mas que bela escuridão para os lados de Lisboa...vem aí "molho"


----------



## Fernando (4 Jan 2010 às 15:19)

Grande aguaceiro que caiu há 15 minutos pela Praça de Espanha ! ! ! FIquei  Continua bem escuro... Parece que vem aí mais animação...


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2010 às 15:21)

bem mas que carga d'agua, mais parece um diluvio 

edit- já acalmou um pouco


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 16:16)

Cheguei há pouco, no último aguaceiro forte, aos 20mm hoje.
Tem chovido bem.

No terreno aqui ao lado já corre um ribeiro jeitoso.







Mais um pouco e já dá para ir para lá pescar.


----------



## rijo (4 Jan 2010 às 17:04)

> LUSA: Forte ondulação desaloja seis pessoas na Cruz Quebrada
> 
> A ondulação forte que se fez sentir na madrugada de hoje na foz do Tejo desalojou seis pessoas na praia da Cruz Quebrada, Oeiras, tendo destruído as habitações precárias onde viviam.
> 
> ...



Desde o início de Dezembro que o caudal/corrente do rio Jamor tem estado elevado. Que impactos é que isto pode ter? 

No mês de Dezembro foi ainda retirado um gradeamento na Rotunda do Jamor em Queluz que reduzida consideravelmente o caudal pois ali acumulavam-se lixos, o que levava a que existisse ali uma mini barragem.

Por outro lado, até que ponto as fortes chuvas na Serra da Carregueira e Queluz (além dos aguaceiros de Oeiras) contribuíram para esta situação?

Será que foi só a ondulação ou também o desaguamento do rio jamor?


----------



## rijo (4 Jan 2010 às 17:24)

Imagem da Foz do rio Jamor e das barracas (agora) destruídas:


----------



## Met (4 Jan 2010 às 17:27)

Bom ano a todos!
Já repararam na imagem de satélite?
Parece que temos o centro de algo estacionado aqui na região de Lisboa!


----------



## PTbig (4 Jan 2010 às 17:46)

Aqui ta a chover "forte e feio" o céu ta todo negro


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2010 às 17:50)

Aqui por Setúbal tirando um aguaceiro muito forte a meio da manha até tem chovido pouco!Vou com 10,2mm até ao momento 

13,8ºC
86%HR
996,3hpa
10,2mm
rajada máxima 45,1km/h


----------



## rijo (4 Jan 2010 às 17:55)

Hoje, aqui em Queluz já vamos com 31.5mm.


----------



## rijo (4 Jan 2010 às 18:01)

A precipitação nas últimas 24 horas segundo os dados conectados ao Meteoclimatic:


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 18:03)

Trovão agora mesmo!

Chove com intensidade.

Vou com 24mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## rbsmr (4 Jan 2010 às 18:04)

Neste momento chove copiosamente e troveja aqui em Sacavém
Temp: 14ºC
Pressão: 994 hpa


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2010 às 18:04)

Caiu outro aguaceiro moderado há pouco, mas continuo a zeros. 

EDIT 18:41 - Foi preciso eu falar para cair mais um aguaceiro moderado há uns bons 10 minutos e acumular o primeiro milímetro do dia...


----------



## Lousano (4 Jan 2010 às 18:40)

Boa tarde.

Resumindo o dia, madrugada de céu encoberto, manhã de chuva moderada e tarde de céu muito nublado.

Finalmente hoje foi um dia com vento fraco.

Mínima: 9,3º

Máxima: 15,8º

Precipitação: 7,6mm.

Pela serra ainda chove, parece um iman à água.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2010 às 18:45)

Dia muito húmido e ameno, de chuva fraca a moderada, vento fraco de NE. 

Acumulados apenas 11,0 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 18:55)

A situação até ao momento é esta  estou neste momento com 32.2 mm e 12.0ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2010 às 19:07)

Boa tarde.
Chuva forte há um bom bocado por aqui.
22.2mm desde as 0h, há 2h era apenas de3mm

-não cai nada mais nada menos que um dilúvio aqui. Coisa pouca...


----------



## cardu (4 Jan 2010 às 19:09)

o IM atualizou os alertas e no que a lisboa diz respeito alerta para muita chuva e granizo acompanhados de trovoadas até a meia noite de hoje


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2010 às 19:19)

Isto hoje vai fraquinho...
Desde há 10 minutos já passei dos 22.2mm para os 30mm


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 19:19)

*Torres Vedras desactiva plano emergência 13 dias após temporal*

A Comissão Municipal de Protecção Civil de Torres Vedras desactivou hoje o plano de emergência do concelho 13 dias depois do mau tempo que provocou estragos na região, avançou o presidente da câmara local.

"Uma das decisões que tomámos hoje foi o levantamento do plano de emergência do concelho", declarou em conferência de imprensa o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Torres Vedras, Carlos Miguel.

O governador civil de Lisboa, António Galamba, que presidiu à reunião da Comissão Municipal de Protecção Civil, defendeu que "a capacidade de resposta foi excelente e não houve necessidade de haver declaração de calamidade" por parte do Governo.

Em vez disso, foram anunciadas outras medidas, como ajudas imediatas dirigidas sobretudo aos agricultores afectados, tendo em conta os estragos causados em relação aos quais "as seguradoras não podiam assumir as suas responsabilidades".

António Galamba explicou que o trabalho que está a ser feito é de "acompanhamento dos trabalhos de reconstrução do conforto dos cidadãos afectados e de melhoria da capacidade de resposta" por parte das várias entidades da protecção civil. 

DD


----------



## ct5iul (4 Jan 2010 às 19:22)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 12.2ºC 19:20
Pressão: 996.1Hpa 19:20
Intensidade do Vento: 7.5 km/h 19:20
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 11.0ºC 19:20
Humidade Relativa: 89% 19:20
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.5 mm 19:20
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 9.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 19:20
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Jan 2010 às 19:39)

Por aqui foi uma madrugada de chuva forte e trovoada moderada, parecia uma tempestade tropical, a temperatura subiu e a humidade estava e continua nos 100%
Têm caído aguaceiros moderados a fortes durante todo o dia, este último que caiu foi um autêntico dilúvio até caiu algum granizo e ouviram-se alguns trovões.
Desde as 00h tenho 46,2mm acumulados, até ao momento, um grande e bom registo, logo para estrear a minha nova estação
12,2ºC, 100% HR, 997 hPa, vento de W nos 3,6km/h e céu muito nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2010 às 19:41)

Ficou-se pelos 32mm
12.2ºC
Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2010 às 20:07)

Tarde bastante chuvosa.

A temperatura máxima foi de *16,1ºC*, e, de momento, sigo com 12,3ºC.

Humidade nos 92% e pressão nos 998 hPa, sendo que desceu aos *996 hPa*.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 23:24)

Tarde de chuva que por vezes foi forte.
Um trovão, e ainda algum granizo ao inicio da noite, a quando um aguaceiro muito forte.

35mm acumulados hoje.

Por agora, muitas nuvens, vento fraco e 10,8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 23:37)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 12.2ºC

Máx - 15.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 63 km/h

Humidade mínima de 86% e máxima 100%

Precipitação - 7.2 mm

Aguaceiros e vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2010 às 23:42)

*Extremos de Hoje:*








_Precipitação errada, pluviómetro avariado._

---

De momento sigo com 11,2ºC e humidade nos 93%.

Pressão a 1000 hPa e vento fraco de Norte (360º).


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2010 às 23:49)

E assim acabo o dia com os seguintes extremos
11.6ºC/15.3ºC
36.6mm tendo cerca de 90% acumulado depois das 18/19h o que causou  com que o nível dos rios voltasse a subir por aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jan 2010 às 23:49)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.3ºC

T.Minima: 12.7ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 23.9mm


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

*Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura: Máx: 16,2ºC / Min: 11,3ºC

Humidade: Máx: 100% / Min: 86%

Precipitação: 46,2mm

Vento: Rajada máxima: 10,8 Km/h*


Sigo com 11,4ºC, vento fraco de E, humidade nos 100%, 1000 hPa e céu nublado.


----------



## ct5iul (5 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

Boa Noite  
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

04-01-2010
Chuva Precipitação 12.5mm

Temp actual 11.5ºC 00:25
Pressão: 1000.0Hpa 00:25
Intensidade do Vento: 3.2 km/h 00:25
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 11.2ºC 00:25
Humidade Relativa: 90% 00:25
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 00:25
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2010 às 00:35)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 11.7ºC

Máx - 11.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 64 km/h

Humidade mínima de 88% e máxima 99%

Precipitação - 32.8 mm

Aguaceiros e vento moderado/forte durante todo o dia.

Destaque especial para período entre as 5h e 6h onde ocorreu trovoada granizo chuva e vento fortes que me fizeram saltar da cama  foi sem dúvida uma maneira original de acordar. Não deixo de destacar também o rain rate máximo de 145.8 mm/hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2010 às 00:45)

Boas!
Dia marcado pelos aguaceiros e pela amenidade, a contrastar com o que aí virá...

Extremos do dia:

12.9ºC
17.1ºC
Precipitação: 7.4mm.

De momento, 13ºC, 92%HR, 1002hpa, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Jan 2010 às 00:57)

Olá boa noite 

Céu com muitas nuvens mas com abertas ao ponto de se poder observar a Lua!
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de W/NW.
Quanto a extremos do dia anterior, pela manhã tratarei disso!

Neste momento e por aqui (work) estão cerca de *11ºC*.


----------



## Teles (5 Jan 2010 às 01:10)

Boas, temperatura actual de 11,6Cº


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2010 às 07:24)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado/encoberto, e temperatura mínima de *11,1ºC* logo após as 00h.

De momento tenho 11,7ºC, humidade a 92% e pressão a 1005 hPa.

Vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2010 às 08:53)

Bom dia!
Ao contrário de outras paragens lusas, aqui a temperatura ainda não desce, tendo a mínima sido atingida à meia-noite, com 12.8ºC.
De momento, 13.7ºC, 81%HR, 1007hpa.
Céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2010 às 09:09)

Bom dia!


Manhã fresca com 7ºC junto ao rio. Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e bancos de nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas. Intensa orvalhada esta manhã.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2010 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 9.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 10.5ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Jan 2010 às 11:08)

*Olá bom dia* 

Muita nebulosidade mas com algumas abertas e pelo início da manhã com aumento da intensidade do vento vindo de W/NW. Por aqui não chove se bem que os tons cinzentos do céu são ameaçadores.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 15.8ºC / 92% HR

mínimos: 11.6ºC / 70% HR

*Valores actuais:* *13.3ºC* / *71% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2010 às 12:24)

Boa tarde!

Temperatura actual de 14,0ºC, com a humidade nos 62%.

Pressão a 1007 hPa e vento fraco.

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## kikofra (5 Jan 2010 às 12:28)

Aqui fica um video que encontrei no site do jornal Região de Leiria sobre o rasto que o mau tempo aqui deixou.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8457177"]Mau tempo deixa rasto em Leiria on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2010 às 12:53)

Começa a notar-se uma queda acentuada da HR, que vai já na casa dos 55%HR... é bom para permitir a entrada do frio...
Enquanto ele não chega, sigo com uns amenos 15.2ºC, 1009hpa, céu nublado com abertas, vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2010 às 13:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> Começa a notar-se uma queda acentuada da HR, que vai já na casa dos 55%HR... é bom para permitir a entrada do frio...



E para que o vento aumente e estrague as mínimas


----------



## ct5iul (5 Jan 2010 às 14:01)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 13.4ºC 14:00
Pressão: 1007.9Hpa  14:00
Intensidade do Vento: 15.1 km/h  14:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 9.1ºC  14:00
Humidade Relativa: 69%  14:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm  14:00
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo  14:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2010 às 14:42)

boas tardes
hoje na encarnação o dia acordou com vento fraco de NW, ceu pouco nublado por cumulus e minima de 12.4º, sendo que ás 8.00h estavam 12.9º
agora no campo grande ceu encoberto por estratocumulus e cumulus e vento fraco a moderado de NW....agum fresco já


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Jan 2010 às 15:00)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi até ao momento de 11.0ºC
Agora sigo com 13.5ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2010 às 15:23)

Por cá a máxima já deve estar feita mas a mínima vai concerteza ser batida.

14.4 °C (12:50)
10.4 °C (07:15)

Estranhamente o pluviometro ainda não acumulou nada hoje. 

Amanhã à tarde temos chuva e logo depois chega o frioooo


----------



## Lightning (5 Jan 2010 às 15:31)

mr. phillip disse:


> Começa a notar-se uma queda acentuada da HR, que vai já na casa dos 55%HR... é bom para permitir a entrada do frio...
> Enquanto ele não chega, sigo com uns amenos 15.2ºC, 1009hpa, céu nublado com abertas, vento moderado de NE.



Aqui a mínima foi de 12,4ºC e a máxima de 15,0ºC. Certamente a mínima vai ser batida.

O vento moderado e o céu muito nublado e ameaçador têm marcado o dia até agora. 

Ontem o _chuvómetro_  ainda chegou a registar 4,2 mm acumulados totais, depois de ter estado algum tempo _de folga_...


----------



## Santos (5 Jan 2010 às 16:31)

Boa tarde,

Após ausência de algum tempo motivada por questões profissionais, tenho o grato de prazer de voltar a participar neste fórum.

A intempérie violenta que por aqui se abateu recentemente ainda hoje é visivel, creio que o início se deu no paralelo 39 -9.20 ~

Bom mas voltando ao tópico, por aqui neste momento estamos com 10,7ºC a pressão é de 1006 hPa o vento quase inesistente, céu muito nubaldo e uma cortina de chuva nos montes que me rodeiam , pelo que deverá começar a chover em breve.


----------



## granizus (5 Jan 2010 às 17:23)

Boas,

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa o céu está a ficar muito carregado com nuvens muito escuras de NO. Promete...


----------



## iceworld (5 Jan 2010 às 17:33)

Dia de céu muito nublado com alguma abertas.
Temperaturas que chegaram aos 11º e neste momento já se nota o arrefecimento.
Vamos com 9º.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2010 às 17:50)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 12.2ºC e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.1ºC

T.Minima: 9.7ºC


----------



## cactus (5 Jan 2010 às 19:22)

boas ceu encoberto 12.1 ºC e vento de NO


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2010 às 19:26)

Boa noite.

Hoje, temperatura máxima de *14,5ºC* pelas 12:43.

De momento sigo com 11,3ºC, humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1009 hPa.

Vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Jan 2010 às 19:42)

Boas

Sigo com 11.2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Jan 2010 às 19:45)

Boa noite 

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, vento fraco vindo de NW e já uma sensação de ar frio e mais seco a avaliar neste momento por um nível de HR em queda. A temperatura máxima atingiu os modestos *13.9ºC*.

Valores actuais: *11.2ºC* / *57% HR*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2010 às 21:19)

*Mau Tempo: Derrocada de muralha do castelo de Campo Maior obriga a realojar 50 famílias*

O município de Campo Maior (Portalegre) anunciou hoje que vai realojar cerca de 50 famílias que vivem junto às muralhas do castelo num outro espaço da vila, após o desmoronamento parcial do monumento na última madrugada.

Em comunicado divulgado hoje, a câmara de Campo Maior justifica esta medida sustentando que a derrocada ocorrida na muralha do castelo coloca em risco as famílias que aí habitam.

De acordo com o município local, o desmoronamento das muralhas ocorreu na sequência das fortes chuvadas que têm atingido a região alentejana nos últimos dias.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Jan 2010 às 22:27)

Sigo com 10.4ºC


----------



## Lousano (5 Jan 2010 às 22:40)

Boa noite.

Em resumo o dia de hoje, foi de céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Máxima: 11,3º

Mínima: 7,1º

Neste momento vento nulo e 7,8º, e deverá ser a última noite de temperaturas "amenas", em relação à próxima semana.


----------



## Santos (5 Jan 2010 às 22:42)

Boa noite,

Por aqui estamos com 9.3ºC e 1008hPa


----------



## F_R (5 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

Boas

já se nota que está mais fresco
Segundo o IM estavam 9.9ºC às 22 horas em Santarém


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2010 às 23:34)

por aqui estacionou nos *10,8ºC*

*t.máx:  14,8ºC
t.min:  9,9ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jan 2010 às 00:12)

Boas!
Dia sem precipitação, o que é novidade nestes últimos tempos.
Temperaturas amenas, com máxima de 15.4ºC, e mínima de 12ºC.
De momento, sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco, 12ºC, 56%HR, 1011hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Jan 2010 às 00:20)

*Olá...* 

Sem precipitação em todo o dia, aqui o céu está nublado por Altocumulus mas com abertas.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca proveniente de Oeste mas que provoca uma sensação de um frio relativamente seco.
*
Extremos de 05-Jan:*

Máximos: 13.9ºC / 85% HR

mínimos: 10.5ºC / 55% HR
*
Valores actuais:* *10.1ºC* / *58% HR*


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2010 às 00:27)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 10.6ºC

Máx - 13.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 58 km/h

Humidade mínima de 66% e máxima 95%

Precipitação - 0.2 mm

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 10,1ºC, a descer com alguma rapidez, e humidade nos 69%.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2010 às 00:35)

Boas

A máxima de ontem foi de *15,7ºC*

A rajada máxima foi de 37km/h

Agora sigo com 11,1ºc, 62%HR, 1009,6hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Jan 2010 às 02:38)

Ela já desceu qualquer coisa de significativo e mantém essa tendência. 

O céu agora está mais nublado apesar da existência de algumas abertas, o vento permanece fraco de Oeste e um windchill que aqui aos 120m já merece algum respeito!

Despeço-me com:

*Valores actuais:* *8.9ºC* / *66% HR*


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2010 às 09:07)

Bom dia!

Céu nublado com abertas e algum frio já. 5ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2010 às 09:24)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 8.8ºC, por agora estão 9.2ºC e está a chover.


----------



## F_R (6 Jan 2010 às 09:38)

Bom dia

Manhã fria e com chuva em Santarém
Segundo o IM estavam 6.1ºC às 8 horas


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jan 2010 às 09:39)

Bom dia!
Isto na minha zona, é de facto uma tristeza ter que vir uma entrada fria para fazer com que as mínimas desçam abaixo dos 10ºC, que é uma temperatura que em todo o lado é normalíssima no inverno... Irra que até chateia... 
Mínima de 10.1ºC.
Por agora, vai chuviscando, já com 2mm acumulados.
A temperatura teima em não subir (ao menos isso), seguindo agora nos 10.3ºC, com vento fraco, 84%HR, e 1010hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2010 às 11:18)

Bom dia!

Noite mais fresca, a de hoje, com a temperatura a descer aos *8,7ºC*, valor que certamente será ainda batido.

De momento sigo com 9,6ºC, humidade a 85% e pressão nos 1007 hPa.

Vento fraco de ENE (68º).


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Jan 2010 às 11:27)

Bom dia!

A mínima foi até ao momento de 7.8ºC
Agora sigo com 10.6ºC e céu muito nublado.
Durante a manhã já choveu.


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2010 às 12:03)

boas tardes
na encarnaçao a minima foi de 9.9º e ás 8.00h estavam 10.4º, vento fraco de NE e ceu muito nublado por estratocumulus e cumulus com periodos de chuva
neste momento no CG ceu muito nublado e aguaceiros ocasionais.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2010 às 12:06)

Boa tarde.

Mínima suave de 9,3 ºC.

Actual de 10,1 ºC e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jan 2010 às 12:11)

Por aqui a temperatura vai subindo lentamente...
Mantém-se a nebulosidade no céu, seguindo já com 11.6ºC, 76%HR, 1009hpa.
Vento fraco e já não chove há algum tempo, mantendo assim os 2mm de precipitação.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

Ainda com 10,2ºC e céu encoberto, o vento vai soprando fraco de Este!

Humidade a 82% e pressão nos 1006 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Jan 2010 às 12:58)

Boa tarde fria... 

Muita nebulosidade baixa com base abaixo dos 300m tendo como referência e a qual é bem visível aqui em frente na Serra da Amoreira.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de E/NE com um windchill um pouco rigoroso.

A precipitação não se verifica mas há indícios de que pelo menos tenha sido fraca pela noite ou início da manhã, ou então a excessiva humidade fez com que tudo esteja molhado!

A temperatura mínima atingida (muito próxima da actual) até agora esteve nos *8.3ºC*.

Valores actuais: *8.9ºC* / *87% HR*


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2010 às 13:01)

Aqui vou apenas com 1mm acumulado hoje.

O céu está encoberto e a temperatura nos 8,9ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Santos (6 Jan 2010 às 14:06)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui céu nublado, temperatura 9.8ºC sendo que a pressão desceu para 1004hPa


----------



## granizus (6 Jan 2010 às 14:45)

Boas,
Pelo centro de Lisboa sigo com 10,8º, céu nublado mas sem


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2010 às 15:03)

Boa tarde
Uma mínima quentíssima de 6.8ºC 
A máxima já se deu também e foi de 9.4ºC.
Sigo com 9.1ºC

Também a referir os 0.8mm de chuva que caíram.


----------



## F_R (6 Jan 2010 às 15:06)

Céu muito nublado em Santarém, de vez em quando vão caindo uns pingos mas muito poucos.
Estavam 8.1ºC às 14 horas


----------



## iceworld (6 Jan 2010 às 15:36)

Céu em tons de cinza bem uniforme 
Temp. nos 9º
Esporadicamente caem uns pingos dispersos


----------



## iceworld (6 Jan 2010 às 15:46)

iceworld disse:


> Céu em tons de cinza bem uniforme
> Temp. nos 9º
> Esporadicamente caem uns pingos dispersos




Pingos esses que são agora chuva fraca


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jan 2010 às 16:31)

Após máxima de 12.5ºC, a temperatura está muito preguiçosa em descer... Sigo com 11.6ºC, 83%HR, 1005hpa.
Há pouco chuviscou, mas muito ligeiramente, mal molhou a estrada. De momento, não pinga.


----------



## Santos (6 Jan 2010 às 16:50)

Por aqui 8.2ºC e 1002 hPa
Céu muito nublado, vento muito fraco ou práticamente inesistente


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Jan 2010 às 16:54)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 10.4ºC e céu muito nublado.
A pressão é de 1003.1 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2010 às 17:13)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui aqui tenho acumulado 5.5mm, por agora o céu está muito nublado mas já não chove.


----------



## NorthWind (6 Jan 2010 às 17:35)

O que se avizinha para Lisboa ( e Centro) nas próximas horas?

A imagem de satélite mostra uma massa nebulosa consistente em aproximação por SW. 

Será?


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2010 às 18:08)

Por Coimbra vai chovendo, agora de forma moderada.

De registar o trambolhão da temperatura que segundo a EMA do aeródromo se situava ás 17h nos 6,1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2010 às 18:13)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui depois do céu muito nublado durante a manhã, a tarde tem sido de chuva fraca.

Mínima - 5,1º (será batida em breve)

Máxima - 11,4º

Precipitação: 3mm

Neste momento 5,8º e com esta temperatura aqui significa que deverá estar a nevar acima dos 1000/1100 mt. da serra.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2010 às 18:26)

Boas

Aqui os extremos de hoje são:

Mínima: *8,6ºC* (8:54)

Máxima: *11,2ºC* (00:20)

Rajada máxima: *30,6km/h SSE* (13:10)

Precipitação até ao momento: *3,0mm*

Rain rate máximo:3,6mm/h (7:48)

Actualmente:
10,1ºC
89%HR
1002,7hpa
vento fraco inferior  a 5km/h

*Em tempo real*


----------



## NorthWind (6 Jan 2010 às 18:27)

NorthWind disse:


> O que se avizinha para Lisboa ( e Centro) nas próximas horas?
> 
> A imagem de satélite mostra uma massa nebulosa consistente em aproximação por SW.
> 
> Será?




oops enganei-me! 

Afinal vai atravessar o Alentejo, o IM já prevê chuva forte


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2010 às 18:54)

Temperatura máxima de *11,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 9,5ºC estagnados e humidade nos 92%.

Pressão a 1002 hPa e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2010 às 18:57)

Máxima de hoje:

*10.9 °C (14:45) *

Agora sigo com 9,9ºC


----------



## cactus (6 Jan 2010 às 19:06)

Boas 10,1 ºC e pingos esporadicos....


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

Sigo com 10,1ºC sem alterar nada na ultima hora ou mais, a humidade é de 90% e o vento sempre fraco...pressão está neste momento com o mínima de hoje até ver 1002,3hpa


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Jan 2010 às 19:44)

Sigo com 9.4ºC


----------



## PTbig (6 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Parece que o termómetros avariarão todos por volta dos 9,5º  alguém tem uma ideia durante o madrugada e inicio da manhã a que hora será o pico do frio?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2010 às 20:53)

HotSpot disse:


> Máxima de hoje:
> 
> *10.9 °C (14:45) *
> 
> Agora sigo com 9,9ºC



Bela máxima aqui foi de 10.7ºC 

Agora estou com 9.2ºC.


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2010 às 21:08)

boas noites
sigo com 9.6º, vento fraco de leste e periodos de chuva fraca, a temperatura ja foi aos 9.0º


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2010 às 22:30)

9,3ºC estagnados, vento moderado e humidade nos 93%.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

Por aqui Máxima de 11,3ºC, dia de aguaceiros esporádicos e vento moderado.
Sigo com 9,2ºC, HR 100%, 1001 hPa, vento nulo, céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro, precipitação acumulada desde as 00h 1,5mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jan 2010 às 22:49)

Sigo com a temperatura estagnada nos 10.6ºC... vão caindo uns pingos, que entretanto deram para acumular mais 1mm, elevando a contagem do dia para 3mm.
95%HR, 1002hpa completam o ramalhete...

Extremos do dia:

10.1ºC
12.5ºC
Precipitação: 3mm.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2010 às 23:16)

Boas noite 
A temperatura tem vindo a oscilar entre os 8.0ºC/8.1ºC
Extremos 6.8ºC/9.4ºC 
Precipitação 2.1mm
Amplitude térmica:2.6ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2010 às 23:19)

Aqui por Setúbal tenho agora 9,6ºC, 93%Hr, 1000,6hPa vento fraco e uma precipitação acumulada de 4,6mm


----------



## Santos (6 Jan 2010 às 23:26)

Por aqui 7.1ºC pressão atmosférica 1001 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De salientar que desde as *16:55*, a temperatura desceu apenas *0,9ºC*.

9,1ºC actuais.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

> *Cascais: Mau tempo impede pescadores de ir ao mar*
> 
> O mau tempo tem impedido os pescadores de Cascais de ir ao mar, o que prejudica seriamente a situação económica da comunidade piscatória da vila, avançou esta quarta-feira a Associação de Armadores e Pescadores.
> 
> ...



Fonte: Correio da Manhã (vídeo)


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2010 às 23:53)

9,6ºC
93%hr
1000,5hpa
4,6mm

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Jan 2010 às 00:12)

olá boa noite... 

Por aqui (work) com céu muito nublado, muita humidade e vento fraco de N/NE.
Há cerca de 2 horas atrás ainda chuviscou um pouco mas não passou de uma insignificância, aliás foi esse o cenário em quase todo o dia de ontem com uma fraca amplitude nas temperaturas já de si relativamente baixas.

A temperatura mantém-se estagnada estando nos *9ºC*.


----------



## Profetaa (7 Jan 2010 às 00:51)

Boa noite...por cá 3.7º
ceu pouco nublado.

http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2010 às 00:55)

Chuviscos e com *8,3ºC*


----------



## kikofra (7 Jan 2010 às 00:55)

Temperatura nos 6,5cº



Sera que aquelas celulas que la vem nao trazem anda?


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Jan 2010 às 01:45)

Nota-se desde há pouco um ligeiro aumento da velovidade do vento que permanece de N/NE.

Com um windchill um pouco mais intenso, a temperatura sofreu uma ligeira descida estando agora nos *8ºC*.

Céu nublado com algumas abertas e sem precipitação.


----------



## kikofra (7 Jan 2010 às 02:24)

Nascem algumas (poucas) celulas ao largo do norte de portugal, mas deve passar tudo pelo oceano. 


Vento de  noroeste pode ser que alguma se perca


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2010 às 02:46)

Vamos trabalhando e acompanhando.
A temperatura cai agora para os 5.8ºC e pressão desce para 999 hPa

A imagem de satélite está com bom aspecto!

Edito 5.7ºC


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2010 às 03:12)

A temperatura por aqui continua a descer, agora 5.3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Jan 2010 às 03:32)

Está a ser uma noite um pouco desagradável o que também é muito subjectivo visto que em serviço esta percepção fica um pouco alterada.

O vento de Norte voltou a acalmar talvez temporariamente, saí há pouco ao exterior e o impacto pelo windchill era significativo.

Estou a pensar em ir este fim-de-semana até Coimbra e aproveito para ver o que se irá passar por lá; pena que na volta o mais certo é estar em cima do acontecimento...

Temperatura neste momento a rondar os *7/8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2010 às 07:24)

Bom dia!

Embora a temperatura tivesse estagnado, ontem, acabou por descer bem durante a madrugada.

A temperatura mínima foi de *5,6ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 6,0ºC, humidade a 75% e pressão a 1002 hPa.

Vento a 22,7 km/h de N (360º) e wind chill nos 2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2010 às 07:50)

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO, mas constante.

A brisa impediu um maior arrefecimento e estão ainda 8,1 ºC.


----------



## iceworld (7 Jan 2010 às 07:55)

Céu limpo.
A EMA marcava às 07h00 3.4º


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jan 2010 às 08:09)

Bom dia.
Mínim de 5.4ºC
O vento sopra fraco de norte.


----------



## kikofra (7 Jan 2010 às 08:17)

Mínima: 1,5ºC 6:07 AM

Neste momento cerca de 2cº


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Jan 2010 às 08:24)

Bom dia 

O céu começou a ficar menos nublado desde os finais da madrugada e ao regressar de casa uma situação a qual sempre achei uma certa piada, chuviscos com ausência de nuvens por cima! 

A temperatura mínima até agora atingida foi de *5.6ºC*. Algum sol neste momento e vento fraco de N/NE.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 10.5ºC / 91% HR

mínimos: 8.3ºC / 57% HR

*Valores actuais:* *5.7ºC* / *73% HR*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2010 às 09:07)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 5.0ºC.
Por agora estão 5.9ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2010 às 09:07)

Bom dia.

Manhã marcada por diversos tons. Céu praticamente limpo em algumas zonas, algumas nuvens dispersas e algumas formações com mais evolução junto à faixa litoral. Temperatura de 3ºC no centro da cidade e 1ºC junto ao rio com densos bancos de nevoeiro. 
Hoje pela manhã uma situação rara. Tive que recorrer à água quente para tirar gelo do carro. Uma camada ainda relativamente espessa acumulou durante a noite


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jan 2010 às 09:30)

Bom dia!
Amanhece estranho este dia... para Sul, céu praticamente limpo, para norte, céu bem carregado... e precisamente quando brilhava o sol por aqui, eis que caiu um aguaceiro fraco...
Bom, por ora sigo com céu nublado com boas abertas, 9.5ºC, 52%HR, 1005hpa, e vento fraco.
Mínima de 8.4ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Jan 2010 às 10:12)

Bom dia!

Por aquí a mínima de hoje até ao momento foi de 6.6ºC
Esta manhã já houve precipitação na forma de chuvisco
Agora sigo com 7.7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2010 às 10:59)

Qujando eu ia a sair de casa, encontrei a senhora que limpa as escadas que me disse que durante uns 15/30 segundos, por volta das 9h, no início do aguaceiro que passou na zona de Sintra/Cascais, "caíram uns pequenos flocos brancos". Eu não vi nada, mas a senhora disse-me que era a 3ª vez na vida que vira nevar, antes só na década de 80 e em 2006, pelo que dei algum valor ao que ela disse, não era daquelas pessoas que chamam neve a qualquer aguaceiro de granizo. A temperatura na altura era de 3,5ºC, pelo que não seria de espantar. Alguém pode confirmar ou contradizer isto?


----------



## granizus (7 Jan 2010 às 11:07)

David sf disse:


> Qujando eu ia a sair de casa, encontrei a senhora que limpa as escadas que me disse que durante uns 15/30 segundos, por volta das 9h, no início do aguaceiro que passou na zona de Sintra/Cascais, "caíram uns pequenos flocos brancos". Eu não vi nada, mas a senhora disse-me que era a 3ª vez na vida que vira nevar, antes só na década de 80 e em 2006, pelo que dei algum valor ao que ela disse, não era daquelas pessoas que chamam neve a qualquer aguaceiro de granizo. A temperatura na altura era de 3,5ºC, pelo que não seria de espantar. Alguém pode confirmar ou contradizer isto?



Boas,
Acho difícil, embora por volta das 8h tenha caído uma chuva gelada em Oeiras, com 5,5º. A verdade é que essa núvem até estava com um aspecto promissor


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2010 às 11:14)

David sf disse:


> Qujando eu ia a sair de casa, encontrei a senhora que limpa as escadas que me disse que durante uns 15/30 segundos, por volta das 9h, no início do aguaceiro que passou na zona de Sintra/Cascais, "caíram uns pequenos flocos brancos". Eu não vi nada, mas a senhora disse-me que era a 3ª vez na vida que vira nevar, antes só na década de 80 e em 2006, pelo que dei algum valor ao que ela disse, não era daquelas pessoas que chamam neve a qualquer aguaceiro de granizo. A temperatura na altura era de 3,5ºC, pelo que não seria de espantar. Alguém pode confirmar ou contradizer isto?



Acho plausível uns flocos meio perdidos no vento, essa zona é fria e a humidade não era alta.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2010 às 11:18)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima foi de 5,6ºC.
Agora vou com 8,0ºC.
O vento sopra moderado a forte de norte.

Caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a noite e inicio da manhã, mas o acumulado foi < 1mm.

Ontem fiquei-me pelos 2mm.


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2010 às 11:33)

bons dias
na encarnação minima de 7.8º e 9.8º ás 9h, vento moderado de norte e ceu nublado por cumulus, cumulus congestus e cirroestratus  com a presença de celulas a SW,W e NNW...chovu ligeiramente pela manha.
agora no campo grande uns 9-10º, vento moderado de norte e alguns cumulus a norte, oeste e sudoeste


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2010 às 12:38)

Tarde ventosa com vento moderado e constante de NO e 11,7 ºC.

Velocidade média do vento nos 16 km/h, com rajadas perto dos 40 km/h.


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2010 às 12:40)

Bom dia,

Por aqui seguimos com nebulosidade a entrar, (algo significativa agora)
A temperatura é de 8.5ºC e o vento é de Oeste


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2010 às 12:41)

Santos disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui seguimos com nebulosidade a entrar, (algo significativa agora)
> A temperatura é de 8.5ºC e o vento é de Oeste



Esqueci-me de referir que, por aqui, o céu está praticamente limpo e o ar até bastante seco, apenas 59 % de H.R.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2010 às 12:43)

Por cá 9.4ºC e 72% até agora acumulei 0.4 mm.

O vento está a intenseficar-se


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2010 às 12:44)

Santos disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui seguimos com nebulosidade a entrar, (algo significativa agora)
> A temperatura é de 8.5ºC e o vento é de Oeste



Em breve zonas mais a este/sul deverão começar a avistar nebulosidade


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jan 2010 às 12:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá 9.4ºC e 72% até agora acumulei 0.4 mm.
> 
> *O vento está a intenseficar-se*



De facto, nota-se bem a intensificação do vento...
Por aqui, vento moderado de WNW, temperatura nos 11.2ºC e baixa HR nos 50%.


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2010 às 13:14)

por aqui mínima de *4,5ºC*
enquanto que no IM davam uma mínima de 7ºc para Santarém

céu pouco nublado e *10,4ºC*


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2010 às 13:19)

aqui o céu estava limpo e encheu-se rapidamente de cúmulos (já faz lembrar as tardes de trovoada no Verão ). Pelo Sat24, vejo alguma nebulosidade a progredir e a evoluir de NE para SW.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2010 às 13:49)

Mínima de 8,4ºC graças ao vento. Esperava que descesse mais. 

Por agora céu nublado e vento moderado com rajadas. Faz mesmo lembrar as tardes de trovoada no Verão...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2010 às 14:44)

Belas formações que estão neste momento para o interior.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jan 2010 às 16:06)

Por aqui a máxima já lá vai e foi de 11.8ºC... a partir de agora é sempre a descer... mas o vento vai estragar muita coisa se não amainar...
Sigo com 11ºC, 42%HR (sequíssimo) e 1005hpa. Vento moderado com rajadas de NE.
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Jan 2010 às 16:40)

Boa tarde a todos.
Esta noite registei uma minima de 7,1ºc e sigo neste momento com 10,8ºc e 32%HR...


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2010 às 17:36)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui 6.1ºC 
Será que teremos trovoada!!


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2010 às 17:36)

Máxima de hoje:

*11.6 °C (13:35) *

Muito vento, tem soprado moderado durante toda a tarde com rajada máxima de 53 km/h.

A ver até onde desce a temperatura esta noite. O vento não deve acalmar portanto uma temperatura mínima muito baixa deve estar fora de questão.

Agora 8,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2010 às 17:37)

David sf disse:


> Qujando eu ia a sair de casa, encontrei a senhora que limpa as escadas que me disse que durante uns 15/30 segundos, por volta das 9h, no início do aguaceiro que passou na zona de Sintra/Cascais, "caíram uns pequenos flocos brancos". Eu não vi nada, mas a senhora disse-me que era a 3ª vez na vida que vira nevar, antes só na década de 80 e em 2006, pelo que dei algum valor ao que ela disse, não era daquelas pessoas que chamam neve a qualquer aguaceiro de granizo. A temperatura na altura era de 3,5ºC, pelo que não seria de espantar. Alguém pode confirmar ou contradizer isto?



Caiu aqui também um aguaceiro por volta dessa hora, que fez a temperatura baixar dos 6,7ºC para os 4,9ºC. A humidade subiu rapidamente para os 87%, mas não é um relato a descartar.

---

Mínima de *4,9ºC* e máxima de *10,6ºC*.

De momento, 8,4ºC e humidade nos 57%, com vento fraco e pressão nos 1006 hPa.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2010 às 17:41)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 6,5ºc vai ser batida antes da meia noite se tudo correr bem  a máxima foi de 11,6ºC  

O vento esteve moderado a forte todo o dia e continua! a rajada máxima é de 46,7km/h 

Agora registo 8,9ºC, 58%HR, 1006,3hpa o chill é de 6º


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Jan 2010 às 17:54)

Gilmet disse:


> Caiu aqui também um aguaceiro por volta dessa hora, que fez a temperatura baixar dos 6,7ºC para os 4,9ºC. A humidade subiu rapidamente para os 87%, mas não é um relato a descartar.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Posso confirmar, a temperatura caiu e bem, mínima atingida nessa altura, 5,1ºC.
Sigo com 8,3ºC, humidade nos 58%, vento nos 14,4km/h de W e 1005 hPa.
Máxima de 9,6ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jan 2010 às 18:00)

Por Tomar os extremos foram os seguintes :

11.1 ºC (14:42)  
1.7 ºC (06:01) 

E neste momento conto com 6,7º, menos 2 graus que ontem a mesma hora.


----------



## irpsit (7 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

Olá, é muito possível, se foi de manhã e com cerca de 3ºC cair alguma neve. Ou então ice pellets. Como estámos com falta de precipitação, apenas alguns locais podem ter a lotaria de um aguaceiro de neve, durante as manhãs.



> Post Original de David sf Ver Post
> Qujando eu ia a sair de casa, encontrei a senhora que limpa as escadas que me disse que durante uns 15/30 segundos, por volta das 9h, no início do aguaceiro que passou na zona de Sintra/Cascais, "caíram uns pequenos flocos brancos". Eu não vi nada, mas a senhora disse-me que era a 3ª vez na vida que vira nevar, antes só na década de 80 e em 2006, pelo que dei algum valor ao que ela disse, não era daquelas pessoas que chamam neve a qualquer aguaceiro de granizo. A temperatura na altura era de 3,5ºC, pelo que não seria de espantar. Alguém pode confirmar ou contradizer isto?


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2010 às 18:45)

O vento acalmou mais, lá vai ela... 9,6ºC 

Mesmo assim não espero uma _grande_ mínima...


----------



## Lousano (7 Jan 2010 às 19:03)

Boa tarde.

O dia de hoje foi de céu parcialmente nublado e de vento fraco.

Máxima: 9,9º

Mínima: 1,3º

Neste momento 4,1º e vento de 5/10 Km/h de Sul.


----------



## Stormrider (7 Jan 2010 às 19:23)

David sf disse:


> Qujando eu ia a sair de casa, encontrei a senhora que limpa as escadas que me disse que durante uns 15/30 segundos, por volta das 9h, no início do aguaceiro que passou na zona de Sintra/Cascais, "caíram uns pequenos flocos brancos". Eu não vi nada, mas a senhora disse-me que era a 3ª vez na vida que vira nevar, antes só na década de 80 e em 2006, pelo que dei algum valor ao que ela disse, não era daquelas pessoas que chamam neve a qualquer aguaceiro de granizo. A temperatura na altura era de 3,5ºC, pelo que não seria de espantar. Alguém pode confirmar ou contradizer isto?



Eu tive relato de um amigo meu que trabalha nos Parques de Sintra que por volta dessa hora caíu granizo seguido de um pouco de neve na zona do Convento dos Capuchos na Serra de Sintra.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Jan 2010 às 19:26)

boa noite 

Após uma tarde com sol o que não aqueceu nada, a temperatura mínima tem agora caminho livre para mostrar o que vale, se bem que não acredito que desça assim tanto por hoje devido à proveniência do vento que tem predominado de NW.

A máxima não foi além dos *11.3ºC* mas um aspecto a considerar foi o nível de HR que desde manhã esteve em queda livre e demonstra ainda pouca vontade de subir!

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e ainda antes de escurecer, alguns Cumulus se observavam a Oeste.

Valores actuais: *8.1ºC* / *50% HR*


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2010 às 19:57)

parece estar mais frio, do que aquilo que realmente está  *7,2ºC*
*
t.max:  11,4ºC
t.min:  4,5ºC*


----------



## psm (7 Jan 2010 às 20:09)

irpsit disse:


> Olá, é muito possível, se foi de manhã e com cerca de 3ºC cair alguma neve. Ou então ice pellets. Como estámos com falta de precipitação, apenas alguns locais podem ter a lotaria de um aguaceiro de neve, durante as manhãs.





Só agora li o que foi escrito de manhã, e neve não acredito o que poderá ter caido é ice pellets, que também acho duvidoso.

Pelas 08.35 vi um duplo arco iris prefeito, pode-se dizer que pelas 09.00 caiu bastante granizo, mas de pequenas dimensões, e a nuvem que gerou não tinha nenhumas condições para neve, mas sim de granizo, na frente dessa nuvem, e a essa hora via-se as fiadas do granizo a precipitar da nuvem(que geralmente é à frente deste tipo de aguaceiro).


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jan 2010 às 20:18)

Começo a ter sérias dúvidas sobre se a mínima do dia ainda vai ser batida antes da meia noite, tal a estagnação da temperatura, que está paradinha nos 9.3ºC...
A HR até está baixa, mas este vento é um desmancha prazeres...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2010 às 20:28)

Já alcancei os 7,6ºC, mas neste momento estou com 7,9ºC.

Humidade a 59% e pressão a 1008 hPa, com vento a soprar moderado de NNE (22º).


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2010 às 20:30)

Vou nos 7,9ºc, 62%HR, 1008,7hpa a subir rapidamente o vento continua moderado e o windchill nos 5ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

Por aqui já vou nos 8,1ºC, humidade nos 58% e vento fraco, 8Km/h, 1007 hPa e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

Desce muito devagar....agora 7,0ºC

O vento está mais calmo, mesmo assim ainda sopra em média acima dos 10 km/h.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Jan 2010 às 20:36)

Boa noite 
Depois de ter ido bem perto dos 7.0ºC subiu aos 7.4ºC e faz um vento gélido.
Rajada máxima 48km/h.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2010 às 20:53)

Desce muito lentamente mesmo, 7,8ºc e vento ainda com média de 12,4km/h nos últimos 10minutos...


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2010 às 21:06)

Gráfico até ao momento do dia de hoje da temperatura e do windchill em Setúbal...


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jan 2010 às 21:08)

8,2ºC pela Nazaré. Fresco por aqui


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

Neste momento está a surgir bastante nebulosidade aqui na zona de Sintra...espero que venha algo...mas duvido uma vez a temperatura se situar nos 8ºC....


Estao ja a começar alguns pingos dispersos... 

Cumps


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

Aqui vão algumas fotos das formações de hoje para o interior:

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4904/dscn0309c.jpg

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2678/dscn0312h.jpg

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2013/dscn0317o.jpg

A Máxima de hoje foi 10.8ºC.
Por agora estão 5.3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jan 2010 às 22:40)

Tal como previa (e temia), a temperatura está estagnada, fazendo com que a mínima do dia seja a obtida de manhã, com 8.4ºC, salvo se até à meia-noite algo se passar...
Assim, sigo com 9.1ºC, 53%HR, 1011hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado.

Extremos do dia:

8.4ºC
11.8ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Jan 2010 às 22:57)

Depois dos pingos de à bocado...está já a cobrir o céu pela zona de sintra uma grande nebulosidade......a ver vamos se vão ser apenas mais uns pingos e se a temperatura se mantém...ou se é desta que baixa! 


Cumps


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

Por aqui penso que seja granizo o que cai!


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2010 às 23:06)

Santos disse:


> Por aqui penso que seja granzio o que cai!



Interessante. A cota nessa zona andará nuns 400 metros, mas as temperaturas à superficie estão a resistir bem ao frio em altura, ainda mais no litoral. Que temperatura tens ?


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Jan 2010 às 23:07)

Bem...cairam uns aguaceiros apenas...dispersos...mas isto agora é nebulosidade atrás de nebulosidade......ta a ficar excelente!  Aí vêm mais umas quantas nuvens...


Cumps


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

Vince disse:


> Interessante. A cota nessa zona andará nuns 400 metros, mas as temperaturas à superficie estão a resistir bem ao frio em altura, ainda mais no litoral. Que temperatura tens ?



Está a baixar.
Tive 5.5, subiu para os 6.3 e agora 5.6
Deixa ver o que vai dar
Vou dando notícias


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jan 2010 às 23:13)

Santos disse:


> Está a baixar.
> Tive 5.5, subiu para os 6.3 e agora 5.6
> Deixa ver o que vai dar
> Vou dando notícias


De que zona do Oeste estás a reportar esses registos?

Aqui na Nazaré céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2010 às 23:15)

Brigantia disse:


> De que zona do Oeste estás a reportar esses registos?
> 
> Aqui na Nazaré céu praticamente limpo.



Estou relativamente perto de Montejunto
Entretanto a temperatura voltou a descer e está nos 5.2ºC

Se caisse algo de jeito acho que teriamos todos sorte ...vamos ver


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2010 às 23:18)

A temperatura começa agora a descer, à medida que a humidade sobe.

7,5ºC e 62%.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2010 às 23:21)

O stormy está a Arruda e diz que acabou de cair um aguaceiro de granizo lá.

Aqui o vento mantém-se forte e a temperatura estagnada nos 7,2ºC.


----------



## Bastien (7 Jan 2010 às 23:26)

Boas

Aqui na zona Oeste, junto ao Cabeço de Montachique, a temperatura caiu 1,5º C nos ultimos 20 minutos estando agora nos 6,5ºC, bem como aumento da HR parq 70%. O vento está a intensificar e começa aparecer bastante nebolusidade. 
Devo referir, que a minha altitude é cerca de 240 m, estando a elevação referida proxima dos 400 metros.
Vou mantendo o acompanhamento desta evolução.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2010 às 23:37)

Por aqui passou um ferro de engomar pelo céu e largou uns burrifos que nada renderam.

Já a temperatura desceu 7.7ºC e o vento acalmou


----------



## Defender (7 Jan 2010 às 23:40)

Boa noite

Por aqui: 

Bastante geada formada nos carros...

1ºC e céu limpo  ..........


Cumprimentos


----------



## Santos (7 Jan 2010 às 23:42)

Por aqui a temperatura também vai descendo, 4.9ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui passou um ferro de engomar pelo céu e largou uns burrifos que nada renderam.
> 
> Já a temperatura desceu 7.7ºC e o vento acalmou



Exactamente...aqui mesmo ao lado a mesma situação...avizinha-se agora mais um bocado de nebulosidade...temperatura a descer ligeiramente, agora com 7,3 ºC e vento mais fraco...humidade nos 71% agora...


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Jan 2010 às 23:49)

Aqui vou nos 7,4ºC, uma curiosidade, a minha outra estação que tem o sensor na varanda virada a norte, regista 6,2ºC, enquanto que esta com o sensor na varanda virada a sul, regista 7,4ºC, céu com períodos de nebulosidade, já caíram alguns pingos, humidade a subir estando agora nos 64%, vento fraco e 1009 hPa.


----------



## kikofra (7 Jan 2010 às 23:50)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Aqui vão algumas fotos das formações de hoje para o interior:
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4904/dscn0309c.jpg
> 
> ...



4,84 ºC

59% Hr

So falta descer um pouco e um aguaceiro


----------



## Profetaa (7 Jan 2010 às 23:57)

Boa noite...
Por cá ceu limpo, com 4.1º
Ligeira "brisa" gelada.
Nem uma gota caída.
Maxima de hoje 11.2º
Minima de hoje 2.7º

http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2010 às 23:58)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento sigo já com *6,6ºC* e vento nos 23,4 km/h.

Humidade a 70% e wind chill de 3ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

Variação da temperatura e rajadas de vento do dia 7 em Setúbal: 



 



Agora sigo com 6,7ºC, 67%HR, 1011,0hpa e vento fraco a média dos últimos 10minutos é de 7,6km/h e dos últimos 2 minutos de 11,3km/h

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2010 às 00:53)

6,5ºC. 66%hr, 1011,0hpa e vento fraco a moderado...chill de 3,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2010 às 00:54)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 6.1ºC

Máx - 10.0ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 77 km/h

Humidade mínima de 53% e máxima 98%

Precipitação - 0.4 mm

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 01:30)

temperatura actual: *4,7ºC*


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jan 2010 às 01:47)

boa noite 

O céu está limpo com vento fraco e por vezes moderado de NW.
O windchill é o ponto de destaque estando um pouco rigoroso.

Quanto aos extremos de ontem, colocarei mais tarde.

A temperatura por aqui (work) neste momento ronda os *4ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 02:55)

Aqui sigo com 4,7ºC.

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin: 4,9ºC
Tmáx: 10,2ºC
Precipitação: 0mm.


----------



## meteo (8 Jan 2010 às 03:14)

Boa noite

Está frio em Oeiras,com 6,1 há minutos atrás. 
http://www.meteooeiras.com/
Choveu ontem(Quinta-Feira) de manhã,mas depois não choveu mais.
Domingo é para acordar bem cedo.Apenas uma muito pequena possibilidade de acontecerem surpresas já é suficiente para levar a tal comportamento


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jan 2010 às 03:34)

*olá*  

Por aqui mantenho os *4ºC* desde o último post, parece ter estagnado.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

Este fim-de-semana irei reportar a partir de Coimbra; até lá me despeço!


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jan 2010 às 07:46)

Bom dia 

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco mas muito frio vindo de Norte.

Acabado de chegar e verifico que a temperatura mínima até agora, está a ser atingida tal como sucedeu ontem por esta hora!

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 11.3ºC / 90% HR

mínimos: 5.6ºC / 35% HR

*Valores actuais:* *3.2ºC* / *46% HR*


----------



## Henrique (8 Jan 2010 às 07:51)

Bom dia.

Por estas bandas, mínima de 4,8ºC com 54% Hr. Noite fresca, mas esperava melhor.


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2010 às 08:27)

bons dias
2.5-3.0º ás 7.45h em arranhó, a 2km SW da louriceira, ceu limpo apenas com alguns cumulus a W/NW e vento fraco a moderado de NNE.
segundo o carro ás 8.17h estavam 6.0º no campo grande o ceu esta limpo excepto a W/NW e o vento segue fraco de norte.
durante a noite ocorreu um aguaceiro de granizo mas pela manha estava tudo seco devido á baixa hr encontrando-se algum gelo no terreno.


----------



## ALV72 (8 Jan 2010 às 08:50)

Segundo o meu carro em viagem Poiares-Coimbra, á saída de Poiares -2º, em Coimbra á chegada 4.5 º.
Em Poiares estava um camadão de geada que até parecia que tinha nevado !!

Joao


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia!

Manhã de muito frio. No centro da cidade a temperatura oscilou entre 1 e 2ºC. Junto ao rio intensa geada e -1ºC. Céu totalmente limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2010 às 09:29)

Bom dia!
Mínima fraquinha, como é hábito por estas bandas... 6.2ºC.
Por agora, céu limpo, vento fraco, 7.5ºC, 48%HR, 1018hpa.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 09:39)

mínima de  *2,8ºC* um pouco alta talvez devido ao vento que se fez sentir.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2010 às 09:43)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de -3,7º e muita geada.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento nulo e -0,4º.


----------



## StormFairy (8 Jan 2010 às 09:48)

Bom dia 

Por aqui sigo com 7ºC céu limpo.

Consulto regularmente a estação do HOTSPOT  www.meteomoita.com
Consultem o gráfico a 6horas (temperatura) e vejam o tombo que a temperatura deu por volta das 7,40 H  hora a que alcançámos a minima aqui por estas bandas, 1,9ºC.

Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2010 às 10:12)

A história desta noite. Temperatura e Windchill (valores médios de 10 minutos)


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Jan 2010 às 10:29)

de facto aq temperatura desceu bastante a partir do inicio da manhã. Por enquanto ainda não tenho dados concretos mas ao que parece´por aqui a temperatura chegou aos 5c. Está céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (8 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

Bom dia

Manhã fria em Santarém, mas a temperatura não deve ter descido muito uma vez que não havia geada.
Em Abrantes sim deve ter havido uma vez que a temperatura mínima no centro da cidade foi de 1.5ºC.
Vamos ver como vai ser o fim de semana em Abrantes, o IM dá neve em Portalegre para domingo com um bocadinho de sorte ainda faz uma visita por lá.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 10:57)

neste momento vou com  *7,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2010 às 11:00)

Bom dia!

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *3,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 7,9ºC, humidade a 56% e pressão a 1017 hPa.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de Norte, e o wind chill chegou a atingir os *-0,9ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jan 2010 às 11:10)

Por Tomar eis os meus máximos e mínimos ate ao momento.

 7.0 ºC (11:00)
-1.4 ºC (05:53) 


Ontem a noite estava difícil ter uma temperatura baixa, pois começava o vento e aqui vai disto.

Gráficos das 20h as 21h
















Gráficos das 21h as 22h















Gráficos das 22h as 23h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2010 às 11:19)

Mínima de 5,5 ºC numa noite de vento moderado.

Um vento constante que impediu uma maior descida da temperatura.

Pressão a subir para os 1019,0 hPa.


----------



## seqmad (8 Jan 2010 às 11:28)

Nada de frio esta noite por aqui, devido ao vento constante. Windchill esse sim considerável. Às 2H00 tinha 7,6º e às 8H00 estavam 7,0º. Até achei um pouco estranho, mas depois vi quee stava consistente com a estação IM do Barreiro, a mais perto daqui. De resto ceú sempre limpo e uma subida de 11mb durante as 24 horas do dia de ontem


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2010 às 11:43)

seqmad disse:


> Nada de frio esta noite por aqui, devido ao vento constante. Windchill esse sim considerável. Às 2H00 tinha 7,6º e às 8H00 estavam 7,0º. Até achei um pouco estranho, mas depois vi quee stava consistente com a estação IM do Barreiro, a mais perto daqui. De resto ceú sempre limpo e uma subida de 11mb durante as 24 horas do dia de ontem



Nada estranho, a minha mínima foi de uns estivais 6.2ºC. A nossa zona é particularmente amena, infelizmente...
De momento, 9.6ºC, 45%HR, 1019hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 12:09)

por aqui *8,8ºC* e algumas nuvens a Oeste


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 12:32)

Aqui a mínima foi de 3,6ºC.

Agora, algumas nuvens, vento fraco a moderado de norte e 8,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2010 às 12:53)

De momento 9,4ºC com céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 53% e vento moderado.


----------



## Nuno (8 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

Boas por aqui mínima de 4,3ºC. Um dia frio com vento moderado de norte. Por agora 8,7ºC. Ao entrar a noite o vento vai cair e espera-se uma boa queda das temperaturas


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2010 às 13:27)

Boas

Tive mínima de 3,9ºC

Agora tenho 10,3ºC, 49%JR, 1017,5hpa e vento fraco por vezes moderado


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 13:53)

9,8ºC e um ventinho bem gélido


----------



## F_R (8 Jan 2010 às 14:14)

Muito vento em Santarém que faz com que se sinta mais o frio.
Muitas nuvens a oeste.


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2010 às 14:33)

Mais umas nuvens a entrar na zona Oeste e Sintra. Pena estarem a passar a oeste de Montejunto como ontem, pelo menos para já.


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2010 às 14:45)

mr. phillip disse:


> Nada estranho, a minha mínima foi de uns estivais 6.2ºC. A nossa zona é particularmente amena, infelizmente...
> De momento, 9.6ºC, 45%HR, 1019hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.



Também eu tive 6,2ºC de temperatura mínima. Espero que esta madrugada que vem registe menos 6,2ºC do que em comparação com hoje. 

Esta zona não é particularmente amena, é amena até dizer chega...


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 14:45)

máxima atingida  *9,9ºC*

a temperatura começa a descer, vai nos actuais *9,7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 14:55)

Na faixa ocidental vão-se multiplicando os cirrus e cumulos.

Há pouco, uma nuvem que passou para os lados de Sintra.
Antes de passar e depois de passar a serra de Sintra, que fica mais ou menos situada entre o poste da luz e a casa branca da fotografia da direita.







Neste momento aproximam-se mais nuvens de noroeste.






A temperatura é que está alta: 10,3ºC.


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2010 às 15:00)

Espectaculares, muito partículas de gelo nessas fotos. Realmente pena as temperaturas que estão à superfície.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 15:10)

Parecem cada vez mais vigorosos os aguaceiros.









Imagem de radar


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2010 às 15:11)

AnDré disse:


> Parecem cada vez mais vigorosos os aguaceiros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pena não haver ninguém  agora no topo da serra de Sintra, essas fotos são uma delícia


----------



## meteo (8 Jan 2010 às 15:35)

Boa tarde
Por aqui estão a entrar essas nuvens,vai chover bem ou aqui ou um pouco mais a Norte.O vento é moderado.
Uma pequena dúvida:
Domingo de manhã existe boa probabilidade de nevar em Sintra? Obrigado.


----------



## franco (8 Jan 2010 às 15:42)

....a reportar do sopé da serra de Montejunto....


No cume deve estar a cair uns flocos!!!!


----------



## Tyna (8 Jan 2010 às 15:43)

Olá , tenho a serra de Sintra á vista, e as nuvens estão bem mais escuras, e "cerradas" que as fotos anteriores, e já se houve trovejar,  e está a querer começar a chover .

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2010 às 15:47)

A sondagem das 12z de hoje, temperaturas negativas acima dos 1000m mais ou menos, pelo que a cota andará a uns 600/700 num aguaceiro moderado ou menos num forte


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 15:47)

Agora está assim:






Mais algumas de há minutos:







--------------

Já pinga!


----------



## meteo (8 Jan 2010 às 16:06)

Por aqui cairam uns pingos há pouco,mas já parou.Bem mais interessante são as nuvens,que estão com umas cores bem diversas,do branco ao cinzento bem escuro.  E umas abertas pelo meio,neste momento já está sol


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Jan 2010 às 16:10)

Olá

Mínima de 4.4ºC
Máxima de 9.5ºC
Agora sigo com 8.5ºC, céu a ficar nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2010 às 16:19)

Belíssimas formações a norte... 
De momento, 10.6ºC, 45%HR, 1018hpa. Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
Máxima de 11.1ºC.


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2010 às 16:36)

As formações começam agora a aproximar-se daqui, mas não é de esperar nada de anormal. 

Mas a temperatura está a descer e bem, saltou dos 10,5 para os 9,6ºC em menos de 5 minutos. 

Vento moderado com rajadas e céu nublado por, tal como o Vince disse, nuvens espectaculares com muitas partículas de gelo. 

Imagem de uma das nuvens a que me refiro (desculpem a qualidade ):


----------



## lsalvador (8 Jan 2010 às 16:48)

Tão perto e tão longe.....


----------



## franco (8 Jan 2010 às 16:50)

Por aqui caem umas "pedritas"....


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 16:52)

franco disse:


> Por aqui caem umas "pedritas"....



Vai dando noticias daí do Montejunto


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 16:56)

por aqui o cenário é este:





nuvens cada vez mais próximas, mas apenas devem passar de raspão.


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2010 às 16:57)

Vince disse:


> A sondagem das 12z de hoje, temperaturas negativas acima dos 1000m mais ou menos, pelo que a cota andará a uns 600/700 num aguaceiro moderado ou menos num forte



Eram 15.30 ~ a uma altitude entre os 350 a 400m caiu uma chuvada com maior intensidade onde se misturava granizo e "flutuavam" flocos de neve


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2010 às 17:02)

A temperatura deu aqui um trambolhão valente, caindo mais de 1ºC em pouquíssimo tempo...
Sigo agora com 9ºC, 56%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 17:07)

o ceu está mesmo escuro para os lados do Montejunto


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 17:17)

Aqui vou com 6,4ºC.
Graças ao aguaceiro que caiu há pouco.
Não vi cair nada mais que água liquida, embora tenha arrefecido bastante.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 17:32)

a nuvem já está aqui por cima mas nada de precipitação ainda. 





estou com *7,9ºC*


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 17:41)

Não caiu nada do céu, mas pelo menos deu para ver uns belos mammatus 











neste momento  *7,6ºC*


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2010 às 18:02)

Vim agora do telhado, fui fazer umas alterações _necessárias_ à estação, e devo dizer que só de estar 10 minutos a segurar num dos ferros onde estão os vários sensores instalados, fiquei com uma marca roxa na mão, o ferro estava geladíssimo (o que é normal....). 

E o vento que estava presente na altura também não ajudou nada. 

Por agora sigo com 8,5ºC e 65% HR. Vento fraco ou nulo. Se o vento assim continuar, então estou à espera de uma bela mínima...


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Jan 2010 às 18:03)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 6.7ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2010 às 18:06)

Aguaçeiros também pela Nazaré.


----------



## PTbig (8 Jan 2010 às 18:10)

boas pessoal...

O dados que consegui hoje apesar de serem medidos pelo carro:
06h23 - 3.5ºC subindo um pouco até a chegada a Lisboa. 16h25 - Cai aguaceiro em Lisboa temperatura a 11ºC.
17h10 - 7.5ºC e esta cada vez mais Frio  estão formações de nuvens espectaculares junto a serra de Sintra pena ter tirado fotos só com o telemóvel e não se ver muito bem.

Abraços


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 18:21)

*6,9ºC* às 18:20h... nada mau


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2010 às 18:50)

Segundo informações da familiares, chuviscou em Óbidos, mas apeasar do frio foi tudo em estado líquido.

Por aqui a máxima foi de 8,7º e neste momento 3,6º.

A noite passada só passou a valores negativos após a meia-noite, mas hoje será bem mais cedo.


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2010 às 18:52)

Aqui fica um dos registos que fiz cuja qualidade não será certamente a melhor devido ao contexto e aos afazeres profissionais mas que creio dará para ver algo dos tais flocos que hoje ocorreram por aqui

Neste momento seguimos com 4.4ºC


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2010 às 18:56)

Santos disse:


> Aqui fica um dos registos que fiz cuja qualidade não será certamente a melhor devido ao contexto e aos afazeres profissionais mas que creio dará para ver algo dos tais flocos que hoje ocorreram por aqui
> 
> Neste momento seguimos com 4.4ºC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uatK398Nh8Q



Muito bem! Em cima do acontecimento! 

Também gostaria de ter dado um pulo ao cimo da Serra de Sintra na altura dos aguaceiros, mas foi de todo impossível.. 



PS: Isso foi a que altitude?


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2010 às 18:58)

rozzo disse:


> Muito bem! Em cima do acontecimento!
> 
> Também gostaria de ter dado um pulo ao cimo da Serra de Sintra na altura dos aguaceiros, mas foi de todo impossível..
> 
> ...



Olá Rozzo,

Uns 350m por aí


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2010 às 19:02)

Excelente apanhado.


----------



## cactus (8 Jan 2010 às 19:03)

Boas, vento de N e 6.9 ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Jan 2010 às 19:07)

A temperatura está estagnada e é agora de 6.6ºC
Belo momento aí no Oeste!


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2010 às 19:10)

Bom registo 

Aguaceiro de neve a 350m


----------



## Nuno (8 Jan 2010 às 19:12)

Assim está bem amigo Santos  

Pena ser só um aguaceiro


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2010 às 19:17)

fotos tiradas esta tarde :


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

Muito bom, *Santos*!

---

Por aqui também caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 15:30. A temperatura era de cerca de 8ºC.

Já a máxima, foi de *10,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 6,1ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## F_R (8 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

Quando saí de Santarém estavam a chegar lá as nuvens.
Agora já em Abrantes o céu está limpo, mas está 
Estão 4.9ºC

A mínima foi de:1.5ºC
A máxima de:9.6ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Jan 2010 às 19:34)

Sigo com 6.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 19:43)

Cai neste momento um aguaceiro fraco.
6,0ºC.


----------



## jppm89 (8 Jan 2010 às 19:47)

Boa noite,

Com estas temperaturas, existe alguma possibilidade de neve no topo da serra de sintra?


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2010 às 19:49)

Santos disse:


> Aqui fica um dos registos que fiz cuja qualidade não será certamente a melhor devido ao contexto e aos afazeres profissionais mas que creio dará para ver algo dos tais flocos que hoje ocorreram por aqui
> 
> Neste momento seguimos com 4.4ºC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uatK398Nh8Q



Boas Santos, estava a ver o video que colcaste no fórum e dá-me a idéia que essas imagens recolheste junto da pista dos Casais de Santo Quintino, confirmas? Por volta de que horas aconteceu isso?

Atentamente,
be wild


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2010 às 19:51)

Aqui vou com 6,7ºC e vento fraco a humidade é de 75%


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jan 2010 às 19:55)

*Este fim-de-semana a reportar de Coimbra (2 km a NE (42m))*

boa noite! 

Ao final da manhã durante o percurso desde Loures, avistavam-se alguns Cumulus junto à faixa costeira arrastados pelo vento bem fresquinho de N/NW.

De uma forma geral o céu apresentou-se por aqui por Coimbra pouco nublado ou limpo, uma tarde de sol mas com uma atmosfera fria.

Dos meus pais recebi a informação de que na última madrugada a formação de geada foi muito intensa a avaliar por muitas superfícies brancas verificadas ao início da manhã, a próxima não será diferente porque a temperatura já apresenta valores bem baixos e em contínua descida.

Valores actuais: *3.4ºC* / *68% HR*


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2010 às 20:05)

bewild disse:


> Boas Santos, estava a ver o video que colcaste no fórum e dá-me a idéia que essas imagens recolheste junto da pista dos Casais de Santo Quintino, confirmas? Por volta de que horas aconteceu isso?
> 
> Atentamente,
> be wild



Viva Bewild,

Sim na tua zona "neviscou" a cota desceu "bem" mais baixo nessa zona, a percipitação é que foi muito pouca ......


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 20:09)

bom registo Santos

por aqui *5,6ºC*


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2010 às 20:14)

Santos disse:


> Viva Bewild,
> 
> Sim na tua zona "neviscou" a cota desceu "bem" mais baixo nessa zona, a percipitação é que foi muito pouca ......



Foi apenas um aguaceiro, por acaso não dei por nada. 

Talvez tenhamos sorte no domingo visto aqui a zona ser propicia à queda de neve aos domingos (29 de Janeiro de 2006 foi um grande dia aqui na zona). 

be wild


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2010 às 20:21)

Que grande registo *Santos*

No lugar certo à hora certa


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jan 2010 às 20:28)

*Coimbra (2 km a NE (42m))
*
Continua a descer e agora com *2.7ºC* e *72% HR*.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

joseoliveira disse:


> *Coimbra (2 km a NE (42m))
> *
> Continua a descer e agora com *2.7ºC* e *72% HR*.



Estás onde??


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2010 às 20:37)

EM que local é precisamente, Santos?
Que altura?
Foi um momento de sorte presenciar esse aguaceiro de neve!!!

Amanhã acho mesmo que vai haver mais surpresas!


----------



## iceworld (8 Jan 2010 às 20:47)

Hoje sai de Oeiras para regressar a Coimbra e ao passar na zona de Caneças ás 16h30min um aguaceiro surpreendeu pois a temperatura estava nos 7º.
Depois fui sempre com atenção a essas nuvens que deram imagens fantásticas.
Ao subir a Serra D'aire as nuvens aproximavam-se  cada vez mais e a temperatura na zona de Fátima/Ourém era de 5º (tendo chegado aos 4º) às 17h30.

Em Coimbra 3.5 ás 20h00 

Excelente e raro registo Santos


----------



## franco (8 Jan 2010 às 20:48)

teles disse:


> fotos tiradas esta tarde :




Ola teles, nesta foto, é o Montejunto que está ao fundo, certo??

Esta tarde na Serra de Montejunto caíram alguns flocos no inicio do aguaceiro, no entanto, passou rapidamente a pequenas bolas de granizo.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco que baixou a temperatura para 6.1ºC.


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2010 às 20:51)

Vento fraco ou nulo e ela não desce dos 7,9ºC.. 

Assim não dá.. Pode ser que quando me levantar amanhã às 7 da manhã ou antes, esteja tudo branco com gelo ou geada e dê para umas boas fotos.. 

HR nos 74% e a subir...

A praia da Rainha, vai à frente, como sempre  com 1,6ºC. Que bela mínima que vai ser registada lá... 







Como a praia da Rainha está (quase) sempre mais fria do que os outros pontos aqui da zona, então é para lá que vou no Domingo esperar pela frente..


----------



## FJC (8 Jan 2010 às 21:08)

Boa noite

Pela Marinha Grande à cerca de 30 minutos o meu carro marcava 4º. Mas fui fazer um passeio até S. Pedro de Moel (junto ao mar), e lá o carro marcava 7º/8º. 
Na viagem de regresso uma coisa curiosa, quando passava numa zona desabrigada de árvores e vegetação o carro desceu a -1º! Subindo assim que entrei em zona abrigada para 2º... Esta noite promete ser gelada por estes lados... e eu que vou ter de ir trabalhar durante a noite....


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2010 às 21:24)

A temperatura aparvalhou e estagnou, de momento, estando parada nos 7.9ºC...
Vamos ver até onde cai... mas pelo andar da carroça, não vai cair tanto como desejaria, e como caiu em Dezembro...


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Jan 2010 às 21:28)

Por aqui máxima de 10,1ºC, caiu um aguaceiro como já aqui foi referido pelo Gilmet, pelas 15:30, ao que no momento a temperatura era de 8ºC desceu aos 7ºC, sigo com 5,1ºC, vento fraco de S, humidade nos 80% e 1018 hPa com céu pouco nublado.
Dia de céu nublado e vento moderado, mínima de 2.2ºC.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 21:51)

por aqui a temperatura subiu dos *4,6ºC* para os *4,8ºC*
será o vento outra vez?


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2010 às 22:04)

*5,3ºC* e céu encoberto. Atingi já os 5,0ºC.

Um aguaceiro já vinha mesmo a calhar.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

Pequenas rajadas, efeitos desastrosos na temperatura...estou com 6.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

Boa Noite

Por aqui estão 2.4ºC.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 9.1ºC

T.MInima: 0.8ºC

Bom registo Santos.


----------



## cdm (8 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

*Possibilidade de neve no Litoral este Domingo*

O título diz tudo...eheh

http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=159081


Bem, hoje aqui em Mafra está  !!!!
Caíram alguns (poucos) pingos de chuva à tarde. Agora estão cerca de 7ºC, com algumas nuvens no céu.

Será que este Domingo vamos ter alguns flocos de neve em baixas quotas...? Eu aposto que sim!


----------



## DRC (8 Jan 2010 às 22:18)

Por aqui algum frio com uma temperatura de 6,1ºC.
Humidade nos 75% e a pressão nos 1020,2hPa.


----------



## seqmad (8 Jan 2010 às 22:35)

Esquisito, estava a descer gradualmente e já ia em 4,8º e agora subiu para 5,3º... e vê-se alguma nebulosidade a entrar. Pelo sat24 veêm-se nuvens com uma entrada agora mais de NW, sobre Lisboa e nesta direcção, será disso, algum ar marítimo?


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

seqmad disse:


> Esquisito, estava a descer gradualmente e já ia em 4,8º e agora subiu para 5,3º... e vê-se alguma nebulosidade a entrar. Pelo sat24 veêm-se nuvens com uma entrada agora mais de NW, sobre Lisboa e nesta direcção, será disso, algum ar marítimo?



Se estiver mais vento agora do que há bocado, então poderá ser quase de certeza do vento...


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

a temperatura tem oscilado um pouco e agora está nos  *4,2ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Jan 2010 às 23:11)

Após já ter ido aos 4,9ºC, subiu para os actuais 6,5ºC com o pequeno aumento do vento, humidade nos 79%, 1019 hPa e céu nublado, vai chuviscando...


----------



## StormFairy (8 Jan 2010 às 23:15)

2,9ºC por aqui ...

E nem uma pontinha de vento


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2010 às 23:23)

StormFairy disse:


> 2,9ºC por aqui ...
> 
> E nem uma pontinha de vento



Eu vou agora para perto da Aldeia da Piedade, vamos ver que temperatura encontro por lá.
Fica a poucos kms a norte da Serra da Arrábida e espero este fim de semana acompanhar a situação meteorológica na Serra e em algumas zonas em redor.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2010 às 23:31)

Temperatura de 5,5ºC, com ligeiras oscilações.

Há pouco chuviscou.

Humidade nos 82% e vento nulo. Pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## GARFEL (8 Jan 2010 às 23:56)

POR TOMAR VAMOS ASSIM

08/01/2010  - 23:54
Pouco Nublado

Geada/Gelo
 Avisos do IM para o Distrito de Santarém

 Temperatura mínima 08-01-2010 06:00 / 10-01-2010 11:59 


-2.2 ºC   (-0.1/hr)  Diferença 24 horas: -4.6 ºC 
Aparente: -2 ºC  
 10.5 ºC (15:41)  
-2.5 ºC (23:44)  

100 % (0/hr)  Ponto de Orvalho: -2.2 ºC  100% (05:49)  
39% (14:24)  

0.0 km/h N(356º)  
Vento 1 minuto: 0.0 km/h  
Bf: (0) Sem Vento 
 Vento médio 10 minutos:  
0.0 km/h N(360º)  
 30.9 km/h (12:30)  
0.0 mm  
Intensidade Actual (0.0 mm/hr) 
 Hora  3 Horas  6 Horas  24 Horas  
0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  
 Mensal  Anual  
27.0 mm  27.0 mm  

1016 hPa    Variação 1 hora: +1 hpa  
Variação 24 horas: +10 hpa  
 1016 hPa (23:17)  
1006 hPa (00:00)  


Gráficos da Última Hora




 Nascer e Pôr-do-Sol / Lua

 07:54 / 17:26  
 01:45 / 12:12


----------



## GARFEL (8 Jan 2010 às 23:59)

por TOMAR cá vamos assim

08/01/2010  - 23:58
Pouco Nublado

Geada/Gelo
 Avisos do IM para o Distrito de Santarém

 Temperatura mínima 08-01-2010 06:00 / 10-01-2010 11:59 


-2.2 ºC   (-0.1/hr)  Diferença 24 horas: -4.3 ºC 
Aparente: -2 ºC  
 10.5 ºC (15:41)  
-2.5 ºC (23:44)  

100 % (0/hr)  Ponto de Orvalho: -2.2 ºC  100% (05:49)  
39% (14:24)  

4.3 km/h N(356º)  
Vento 1 minuto: 0.0 km/h  
Bf: (0) Sem Vento 
 Vento médio 10 minutos:  
0.2 km/h N(360º)  
 30.9 km/h (12:30)  
0.0 mm  
Intensidade Actual (0.0 mm/hr) 
 Hora  3 Horas  6 Horas  24 Horas  
0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  
 Mensal  Anual  
27.0 mm  27.0 mm  

1016 hPa    Variação 1 hora: +1 hpa  
Variação 24 horas: +10 hpa  
 1016 hPa (23:17)  
1006 hPa (00:00)  


Gráficos da Última Hora




 Nascer e Pôr-do-Sol / Lua

 07:54 / 17:26  
 01:45 / 12:12


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 5.0ºC

Máx - 9.8ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 53 km/h

Humidade mínima de 52% e máxima 83%

Precipitação - 0.0 mm

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2010 às 00:10)

Boas

Temperatura mínima: *3,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *10,8ºC*

Aqui fica o Gráfico da evolução da temperatura e rajadas de vento ao longo do dia 8...



 



Agora estão 6,1ºC, 77%HR, 1021,1hpa e vento fraco o céu está nublado


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Por agora 5,1ºC e humidade nos 83%.


----------



## meteo (9 Jan 2010 às 00:16)

No SOl está isto escrito:
"No domingo, o dia será especialmente frio, com a descida das temperaturas máximas, «com queda de neve a quotas muito baixas», nomeadamente no Interior, Norte e Centro. "
Está bem escrito, quotas ?  
Depois no fim lá escrevem,e espero com acerto:
"*«A acentuada descida das temperaturas poderá, eventualmente, provocar queda de neve nas regiões do Litoral»*, adianta o IM.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2010 às 00:16)

*Frio/Lisboa: Metros de Marquês, Restauradores e Arroios abertos durante a noite para acolher sem-abrigo*

Os sem-abrigo vão poder passar esta noite nas estações de metro de Marquês de Pombal, Restauradores e Arroios, que vão permanecer abertas, devido às temperaturas baixas previstas para Lisboa, informou à agência Lusa a Protecção Civil.

Vítor Vieira, director municipal da Protecção Civil de Lisboa, explicou que vai decorrer uma operação na noite de hoje e na de sábado para domingo para "informar os sem-abrigo que têm um local mais abrigado" para dormir.

"Fez-se um contacto com o Metropolitano no sentido de haver algumas estações, nas áreas onde há uma maior concentração de sem-abrigo, onde eles possam permanecer durante a noite. Essas estações vão ficar abertas durante toda a noite", disse Vítor Vieira.

Lusa


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2010 às 00:18)

Neste momento estou nos 5,1ºC, já leva uma descida, vento fraco, humidade nos 82% e 1019 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2010 às 00:22)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*...*olá!* 

O céu está limpo, vento fraco a nulo de NE com acentuado arrefecimento nocturno.

Ontem não foi possível obter valores extremos. Serão obtidos das próximas 24 horas.

Valores actuais: *0.7ºC* / *79% HR*


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2010 às 00:25)

0cº com 92 % de Hr os carros ja se encontram cheios de geada.


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2010 às 00:32)

aqui os carros também começam a ficar cobertos de geada.

temp. actual  *3,1ºC*


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2010 às 00:34)

Neste momento -1,1º e ainda com vento fraco que impede que a temperatura tivesse uma descida mais acentuada.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2010 às 00:34)

kikofra disse:


> 0cº com 92 % de Hr os carros ja se encontram cheios de geada.



*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

À noite é difícil ver algumas superfícies mas calcula-se que a humidade a este nível prepara um cenário de geada com alguma acumulação, porque há pouco fui verificar como estava a erva de um terreno aqui ao lado e mostrava-se já cintilante e bem estaladiça!


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2010 às 00:39)

Por aqui, está a funcionar a maldita barreira marítimo-fluvial, que impede a descida da temperatura... 7.5ºC completamente estagnados...
Até porque as outras variáveis até colaboram: céu limpo, vento fraco, HR mediana, nos 67%...
Enfim, o costume...

Extremos do dia:

6.2ºC
11.1ºC.


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 01:00)

Por aqui chegámos agora aos -0.2ºC hr 94%


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2010 às 01:02)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

Aqui vai ficando cada vez mais interessante, veremos onde pára! 

Valores actuais: *0.4ºC* / *79% HR*


----------



## lsalvador (9 Jan 2010 às 01:10)

Até ao momento, por Tomar temos como extremos 

-1.9 ºC (00:01)  
-3.4 ºC (00:53)  

Neste momento a temperatua é de -3.0ºC

A este ritmo devo ficar perto da temperatura minima regista, de -6.9º de 9 de Janeiro de 2009 (1 ano certo)


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2010 às 01:12)

Com 4,1ºC me despeço, sendo que já alcancei os *4,0ºC*.

Humidade a 84% e vento nulo.


----------



## Profetaa (9 Jan 2010 às 01:22)

Ola Boa noite....
Por cá -0.2º e ja registei hoje -0.6º
89% humidade,vento nulo
Cheguei agora de carro e quase não conseguia ver a estrada com o gelo formado no vidro do carro ,e quanto mais agua metia mais gelo tinha no vidro,pois ela congelava logo.....


http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2010 às 01:25)

Bom, voltou a descer gradualmente, agora 4,3º, praticamente sem vento, 72%HR. Há bocado chegou a subir aos 5,5º mas não me apercebi de aumento de intensidade do vento que o justificasse


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2010 às 01:39)

a temp. não desce além dos 3,1ºC  já subiu até aos 3.3 mas voltou aos 3.1 agora subiu de novo para os 3.3....enfim


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2010 às 01:46)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

Com um certo receio de lá não chegar, eis que finalmente registo:

*0.0ºC* / *80% HR*


----------



## Profetaa (9 Jan 2010 às 01:52)

Registo mais baixo da noite -1-2º


http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2010 às 01:55)

Profetaa disse:


> Registo mais baixo da noite -1-2º



-1-2º (?!) Um ou outro ou entre um e outro?


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2010 às 02:04)

Aqui estou com 3,2ºC e 74% de humidade relativa.

Ontem os extremos foram:
Tmin: 3,6ºC
Tmáx: 10,3ºC


Registaram-se alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde e o inicio da noite, mas o acumulado foi < 1mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2010 às 02:12)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

ligeira subida...!!! 

Será que volta a descer? Talvez, se a humidade parar de subir...
Até lá prefiro esperar deitado! 

Despeço-me com:
Valores actuais: *0.3ºC* / *81% HR*


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2010 às 02:21)

Bom, despeço-me com a T em descida, agora 3,3º.
Vou ver se durmo bem esta noite porque a próxima talvez não consiga


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2010 às 02:32)

aqui a temp. voltou a subir dos *2,5ºC* para os actuais *2,9ºC*


----------



## joao henriques (9 Jan 2010 às 02:49)

squidward disse:


> aqui a temp. voltou a subir dos *2,5ºC* para os actuais *2,9ºC*



sera que e possivel nevar em santarem?era muito fixe!!vamos sonhando......


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2010 às 03:30)

Tenho 5,1ºC no terraço na Davis e na varanda no segundo andar tenho 2,5ºC

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2010 às 03:56)

Noite fria! 
Como curiosidade a EMA marca às 3h00 1.1 e eu aqui na centro da cidade andei com o carro sempre a marcar 0º/ -1º
Muita geada já a esta hora 

Em Febres a estação aponta já -2.5º


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2010 às 04:13)

por aqui e segundo o IM 1,7 ºC, 93 % humidade


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 04:14)

iceworld disse:


> Noite fria!
> Como curiosidade a EMA marca às 3h00 1.1 e eu aqui na centro da cidade andei com o carro sempre a marcar 0º/ -1º
> Muita geada já a esta hora
> 
> Em Febres a estação aponta já -2.5º



Acabei de chegar a casa e verifiquei que de acordo com o IM às 3.00AM muitas das estações (a maoiria) do litoral já estavam com valores negativos, para não falar do resto to território continental.

Por aqui -0.8ºC neste momento


----------



## Henrique (9 Jan 2010 às 08:08)

Bom dia!

Tive mínima de 2,4ºC. A 2km daqui na (Praia da Rainha) a mínima foi de -2,5ºC.
Já estive mais fresco... No entanto sempre deu para pintar os carros de branco com uma pequena camada de gelo.
Venha de lá essa chuva!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2010 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de -1.7ºC, neste momento estão 0.3ºC e está tudo coberto de branco devido á geada.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Jan 2010 às 09:35)

Os meus extremos por Tomar ate ao momento.

-1.8 ºC (09:33)  
-5.3 ºC (07:31)  

Noite fria


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2010 às 10:10)

Boas

Aqui tive Mínima de 0,2ºC no segundo andar, na Davis no nono andar marcou 3,1ºC de mínima é a desvantagem de ter uma estação tão alta...

Agora estão 7,7ºC, 49%Hr, 1022,0hpa e vento fraco o céu está limpo ainda


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2010 às 10:17)

Bom dia!
Para não variar muito, devo ter tido de novo uma das mínimas mais altas do país, com 4.2ºC, pelas 07h48... Isto irrita-me muito...
De momento, 8.3ºC, 55%HR, 1023hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco ou nulo...


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2010 às 10:55)

Bom dia.

Hoje a mínima foi de -4,5º e foi mais baixa do que a mínima mais baixa de 2009, também em Janeiro (-3,8º).

Neste momento 1,8º.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2010 às 11:05)

Mínima de hoje:

*-0.6 °C (07:20) *

A evolução da temperatura hoje:


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2010 às 11:35)

mínima de *1,1ºC*....sinceramente desiludiu-me um pouco.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jan 2010 às 11:42)

Bom dia sigo pela alta de lisboa com 8,3ºc
Pareçe que vem ai animaçao e da grande


----------



## F_R (9 Jan 2010 às 11:42)

Bom dia
Manhã fria por cá com a agua da rua a congelar
Mínima de -1.3ºC
Agora já sobe bem, já vai nos 8.3ºC
Vamos ver o que se passa amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2010 às 11:56)

Bom dia!

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *1,3ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 9,8ºC, humidade a 65% e pressão nos 1020 hOa.

Vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 12:10)

meteo disse:


> No SOl está isto escrito:
> "No domingo, o dia será especialmente frio, com a descida das temperaturas máximas, «com queda de neve a quotas muito baixas», nomeadamente no Interior, Norte e Centro. "
> Está bem escrito, quotas ?
> Depois no fim lá escrevem,e espero com acerto:
> "*«A acentuada descida das temperaturas poderá, eventualmente, provocar queda de neve nas regiões do Litoral»*, adianta o IM.



E hoje no JN diz que se não nevar na cidade de Lisboa, pelo menos deve nevar em Sintra (na Serra) ou até Paço d'Arcos. Poderá mesmo haver neve a baixo dos 200 metros, ou seja, nessa situação eu aqui em Mafra teria neve (tou nos 200 e tal metros) 

http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=1465324

Aguardo este Domingo com expectativa.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2010 às 12:16)

Aqui a mínima foi de 1,9ºC.

Agora o sol, vento fraco e 8,9ºC.
Humidade nos 58%.


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2010 às 12:35)

cdm disse:


> E hoje no JN diz que se não nevar na cidade de Lisboa, pelo menos deve nevar em Sintra (na Serra) ou até Paço d'Arcos. Poderá mesmo haver neve a baixo dos 200 metros, ou seja, nessa situação eu aqui em Mafra teria neve (tou nos 200 e tal metros)
> http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=1465324
> Aguardo este Domingo com expectativa.




Acho que anda tudo doido com cotas de litoral desta zona irreais para mim. Em 2006 nevou bem menos em Paço d'Arcos do que em Lisboa, e em 2007 mal se viu. Nada faz sentido nestes dias assim, não sei que se passa este ano com a neve, as previsões e meteorologistas e as notícias.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2010 às 12:49)

10,0ºC estagnados com vento já de ENE (68º).

Pressão nos 1019 hPa.


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

Realmente não entendo..

Vá que o IM para o caso do "milagre" acontecer, não exclua a hipótese de neve em locais como Lisboa, embora altamente improvável, pelos menos 5% ou 10% de chances estão lá, e eles estão a precaver.. Vá pronto.. Ainda entendo..

Agora estas distorções dos media são de perder a paciência! 

Até começam bem: "se não nevar em Lisboa apesar disso pode nevar em Sintra".. Pronto faz sentido..

Agora: "ou se não nevar em Lisboa pode nevar am Paço de Arcos" 
Esta está o máximo! E em Carnaxide? Hum.. E Parede? Que parvoíce de comentário, gostava de perceber quem foi o génio que fez esta previsão. De meteorologia não percebe nada que todos sabemos que é bem mais provável nevar em Lisboa que ali à beira-mar em Paço de Arcos, além da parvoíce pegada da especificidade..

Enfim, não há pachorra para estas notícias!

Senhores Jornalistas.. Não sabem, informem-se! Mas não continuam a utilizar a Meteorologia em qualquer situação como notícia preferida e maravilha, e depois só dizem bacoradas...
É realmente triste, tira-me do sério!

Mereciam um bombardeamento de toneladas de e-mails e entupir aquilo, todos os jornais, e estações de televisão, e etc..


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2010 às 12:56)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Para não variar muito, devo ter tido de novo uma das mínimas mais altas do país, com 4.2ºC, pelas 07h48... Isto irrita-me muito...



GRANDE diferença..  A minha mínima foi de 1,9ºC. 

Por agora 10,1ºC e 48% HR.


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 12:56)

Vince disse:


> Acho que anda tudo doido com cotas de litoral desta zona irreais para mim. Em 2006 nevou bem menos em Paço d'Arcos do que em Lisboa, e em 2007 mal se viu. Nada faz sentido nestes dias assim, não sei que se passa este ano com a neve, as previsões e meteorologistas e as notícias.



Segundo uma teoria de comunicação, chamada  *Agenda-setting*, os interesses da população seriam influenciada pela a "agenda" dos _media_, ou seja, os assuntos a que os _media_ dão mais destaque, são os assuntos a que as pessoas vão prestar atenção.
Dentro desta teoria há quem questione se não é ao contrário, se não serão os interesses da população a afectar os _media_.

Há também uma teoria segundo a qual, por exemplo, e chamando a neve à conversa outra vez, a possibilidade de neve no Litoral (acontecimento raríssimo) vai provocar mais atenção ao consumidor de notícias e provoca mais interesse do que a possibilidade de chuva no Litoral (acontecimento comum)...

xD


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 12:58)

rozzo disse:


> Realmente não entendo..
> 
> Vá que o IM para o caso do "milagre" acontecer, não exclua a hipótese de neve em locais como Lisboa, embora altamente improvável, pelos menos 5% ou 10% de chances estão lá, e eles estão a precaver.. Vá pronto.. Ainda entendo..
> 
> ...



Subscrevo


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2010 às 13:16)

Noite bem fria em leiria.







Mas a TVI só da destaque aos -1cº de evora e as 4cº de Lisboa


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2010 às 13:33)

rozzo disse:


> Agora: "ou se não nevar em Lisboa pode nevar am Paço de Arcos"
> Esta está o máximo! E em Carnaxide? Hum.. E Parede? Que parvoíce de comentário, gostava de perceber quem foi o génio que fez esta previsão. De meteorologia não percebe nada que todos sabemos que é bem mais provável nevar em Lisboa que ali à beira-mar em Paço de Arcos, além da parvoíce pegada da especificidade..
> 
> Enfim, não há pachorra para estas notícias!
> ...



Está tudo dito. 


Entretanto aqui está um "bonito sol de inverno".
A temperatura já vai nos 10,5ºC.


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2010 às 13:38)

Boas , aqui no seguimento do litoral centro: informo que o céu está com alguns cirros , vento fraco e temperatura actual de 5,7Cº


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2010 às 13:49)

Boa tarde, os dois termómetros que aqui tenho instalados marcaram de mínima:

Termómetro voltado para Norte: *1,6ºC*
Termómetro voltado para Sudoeste: *3,6ºC*

No lado Norte havia geada nos vidros e tejadilhos dos carros.


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2010 às 13:55)

o freemeteo dá neve para Tomar...

venha lá essa neve!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2010 às 14:23)

Por aqui dia totalmente normal com aumentou gradual de nebulosidade 

Estou com 10.3ºC e vento fraco.

Cenário para Noroeste.


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2010 às 14:26)

Céu pouco nublado.
Temperatura nos 9,4ºC e humidade nos 39%.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Jan 2010 às 14:41)

cardu disse:


> o freemeteo dá neve para Tomar...
> 
> venha lá essa neve!!!



Eu não acredito que haja a ocorrência de queda de neve em locais pouco habituais a sul do Douro Litoral....

Apenas chuva... algum frio... nada mais...

Agora sinto-me triste por ver a comunicação social dizer barbaridades como " se não nevar em Lisboa cidade pode nevar em Paço D'arcos "

vergonhoso!!


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2010 às 14:53)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu não acredito que haja a ocorrência de queda de neve em locais pouco habituais a sul do Douro Litoral....
> 
> Apenas chuva... algum frio... nada mais...
> 
> ...



a malta atira logo o tapete ao chão....

típico de Portugal


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2010 às 14:59)

cardu disse:


> a malta atira logo o tapete ao chão....
> 
> típico de Portugal



Então.. Mas "a malta atira logo o tapete ao chão"?

Então mas a neve e o tempo depende de nós? É do nosso esforço ou crença que vai nevar ou não? Como da capacidade de sacrifício num desporto ou trabalho se tratasse..

Ora essa está boa!...


Então o Sunnyrainy estava a ser perfeitamente realista, apenas a constatar a realidade, que a chance de neve a cotas baixas mais a Sul é reduzidíssima, não impossível claro, mas pequena!


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2010 às 15:01)

O dia está mais quente do que esperava para hoje, máxima de 12,2ºc e agora 11,5ºC, céu limpo ainda apenas algumas nuvens altas.

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2010 às 15:03)

rozzo disse:


> Então.. Mas "a malta atira logo o tapete ao chão"?
> 
> Então mas a neve e o tempo depende de nós? É do nosso esforço ou crença que vai nevar ou não? Como da capacidade de sacrifício num desporto ou trabalho se tratasse..
> 
> ...



o próprio IM disse que pode nevar no litoral.... o resto é conversa!!!


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2010 às 15:15)

Nebulosidade a entrar por Sudoeste começa lentamente a tapar o céu sobre a cidade.
As 14 a EMA marcava 7.7º. O IM tinha apontado uma máxima de 8º.

E de pensar que o meu irmão esta na Serra de Bornes a 1022mt. E só ontem depois de eu falar com ele é que se apercebeu de que irá ter muita neve. 


Edito: Subiu aos 7.9º às 15h00. Previsão quase perfeita


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Jan 2010 às 15:49)

cardu disse:


> o próprio IM disse que pode nevar no litoral.... o resto é conversa!!!



Eu não quero estragar o teu optimismo... não foi essa a minha intenção... quis simplesmente mostrar a realidade das coisas...
O IM na minha opinião generalizou demasiado a situação... e a comunicação social aproveitou-se ligo para dizer barbaridades. A unica zona do litoral em que pode nevar com relactiva probabilidade  é no Litoral que vai do Minho até ao Porto.

 Por aqui uma tarde confortavel... 11,7 ºC


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2010 às 15:56)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu não quero estragar o teu optimismo... não foi essa a minha intenção... quis simplesmente mostrar a realidade das coisas...
> O IM na minha opinião generalizou demasiado a situação... e a comunicação social aproveitou-se ligo para dizer barbaridades. A unica zona do litoral em que pode nevar com relactiva probabilidade  é no Litoral que vai do Minho até ao Porto.
> 
> Por aqui uma tarde confortavel... 11,7 ºC



ok vamos aguardar, mas ontem o Im falava em ribatejo e estremadura .... entretanto estou a ler os modelos e previsões de janeiro 2009 para tentar comparar algo entre 10 janeiro 2009 e 10 janeiro 2010!!!


----------



## Du_Ga (9 Jan 2010 às 16:29)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu não quero estragar o teu optimismo... não foi essa a minha intenção... quis simplesmente mostrar a realidade das coisas...
> O IM na minha opinião generalizou demasiado a situação... e a comunicação social aproveitou-se ligo para dizer barbaridades. A unica zona do litoral em que pode nevar com relactiva probabilidade  é no Litoral que vai do Minho até ao Porto.
> 
> Por aqui uma tarde confortavel... 11,7 ºC



Não é bem assim....os próprios modelos apontam para possibilidades muito mais abaixo...de queda de neve...mesmo que não haja queda de neve não é de descartar hipóteses como "água-neve"...por aí...são coisas que ninguém sabe...portanto não vale apena dizer que só vai nevar daqui - ali...ou dali - aqui...e dizer que não vai nevar ou que vai mesmo nevar...porque são "previsões"...para além de haver várias entidades a dizer uma coisa e outras a dizer outra coisa...que há frio...há...que há precipitação...também há...portanto são acontecimentos que só se verão na própria altura..e depois aí sim se pode dizer "olha afinal nevou"..."afinal não"...para já não vale apena andar a referir sitios sem se saber bem aonde!

Cumps


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2010 às 16:32)

Por aqui 9,5ºC , H 52%, vento de SE


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2010 às 16:37)

9 ºC, agora e algumas nuvens..


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2010 às 16:39)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

olá boa tarde... 

Tem sido um dia com sol com céu praticamente limpo, apenas desde há pouco surgiram alguns Cirrus dos tipos spissatus e fibratus e agora alguma tendência para umas pequenas lenticularis. O vento apresenta-se fraco vindo de Norte.

A temperatura mínima atingida pela madruga foi de *-1.9ºC*, já a máxima esteve nos *13.8ºC* antes de terem surgido estas nuvens altas.

Valores actuais: *9.3ºC* / *27% HR*


----------



## The-One-Divinal (9 Jan 2010 às 16:48)

Viva a todos.
alguem me pode informar, para que horas é prevista precipitação aqui na zona de sintra!?
um desde ja obrigado.


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 16:57)

Aqui em Mafra esteve uma manhã bonita, nem muito frio para o que era esperado. A partir de cerca das 14h20, começaram a surgir nuvens, que agora ocupam grande parte do céu, e a temperatura caiu alguns graus...


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 17:00)

Boa tarde

A temperatura entrou em "queda quase livre"

5.7ºC de momento(tanto a E/S/N/O) , vento inesistente de ONO hr 50%

Esta perturbação tem um aspecto bastante interessante quanto a mim, ao olhar para o ar frio que se verifica em altitude


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2010 às 17:09)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Viva a todos.
> alguem me pode informar, para que horas é prevista precipitação aqui na zona de sintra!?
> um desde ja obrigado.



Deverá começar a partir das 3h da manhã.

----------------

Aqui a temperatura também começou com uma rápida descida, mas entretanto estagnou.
8,2ºC e 56% de humidade relativa.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2010 às 17:21)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

Nuvens altas e médias em deslocação de N/NW já se avistam a Oeste com tons cinza azulados que contrastam bem com as áreas de céu quase limpo que ainda por aqui se verificam.
A HR ainda a níveis muito baixos, mantém uma tímida subida mas já com alguma evolução desde o meu último registo.

Valores actuais: *8.2ºC*(em queda) / *35% HR*


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2010 às 17:27)

*Observação actual do tempo:* 

Vento *1* km/h de *nordeste*
Temperatura *10,6°C*
Humidade *51%*
Pressão *1021 hPa*
Visibilidade igual ou superior a *20* km
Algumas nuvens, *tais como Altocúmulus, Altostratos e Estratocúmulos*


----------



## jppm89 (9 Jan 2010 às 17:46)

Nuvens estranhas por aqui! Não sei ao certo o que são mas acho que nunca tinha visto assim ...  Estão sobre a serra de Sintra.



 

​

PS - Nao sei se dá para perceber bem, fotografia de telemovel!


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2010 às 17:47)

Continua a descer mas sem grande evolução na nebulosidade avistada a Oeste.

Valores actuais: *6.3ºC* / *45% HR*


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2010 às 18:02)

Aquele rasto que se forma atrás do aviões devesse ao frio que congela ps gases do motor certo?


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

Aqui a temperatura continua a descer, agora 3.8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2010 às 18:16)

Santos disse:


> Aqui a temperatura continua a descer, agora 3.8ºC



De que localidade és?


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 18:18)

andres disse:


> De que localidade és?



Viva Andres.

Habito por vezes a zona entre Sobral de Mte Agraço e Montejunto


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2010 às 18:48)

5,07 ºC por aqui


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 18:53)

Aqui desceu para 3.2ºC


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2010 às 18:55)

Dados actuais:

8,8ºC 
65% HR
1021 mb

Vento fraco e céu nublado com nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2010 às 18:57)

Aqui e Setúbal a máxima foi de 12,3ºC...

Mas tem estado numa descida grande e já vai em 6,8ºC  71%HR e vento nulo


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 19:10)

Santos disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> A temperatura entrou em "queda quase livre"
> 
> ...



Esta imagem diz respeito a quê, e onde posso consegui-la?


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2010 às 19:24)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

boa noite 

Esta noite promete ser mais uma vez bastante fria.
A temperatura amena verificada até aos inícios da tarde desceu relativamente rápido o que fez com que o ar frio se instalasse antes do pôr do sol.
A nebulosidade avistada ao final da tarde permaneceu ainda um pouco distante e permitiu descidas mais acentuadas com o passar das horas.

Veremos como decorrerá com a presença de nebulosidade prevista para aqui daqui a algumas horas...

Neste momento registo: *3.2ºC* / *64% HR*


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2010 às 19:30)

joseoliveira disse:


> *Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*
> 
> boa noite
> 
> ...



Uns km mais para o interior registo 2,6º.

Tudo muito semelhante.


----------



## jppm89 (9 Jan 2010 às 19:31)

Já alguém reparou que o Instituto de Meteorologia colocou Lisboa em alerta amarelo para vento e neve?? É que com as temperaturas que estão, duvido um bocado. Alguém acha que possa ser possivel?


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2010 às 19:34)

Lousano disse:


> Uns km mais para o interior registo 2,6º.
> 
> Tudo muito semelhante.



Registos bem interessantes estes aqui da zona!!
Não contei que descesse tanto. Será que ainda à margem para descer descer mais ou irá estabilizar?


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 19:37)

Pedro disse:


> Esta imagem diz respeito a quê, e onde posso consegui-la?



Poderás conseguir esta imagem RGB no sítio eo Eumetsat, procura em RGB composites, segue para SNOW

De grosso modo a legendagem será +/- a seguinte;

Núvens gelo "laranjas"
Neve "vermelhos"
Núvens baixas/nevoiero "branco"

Atenção que isto não passa de uma explicação rápida que talvez sirva para uma melhor identicação...espero eu


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2010 às 19:38)

iceworld disse:


> Registos bem interessantes estes aqui da zona!!
> Não contei que descesse tanto. Será que ainda à margem para descer descer mais ou irá estabilizar?



O meu palpite é que desça até ao -1º e depois veremos os estragos que o vento irá fazer.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jan 2010 às 19:38)

Lousano disse:


> Uns km mais para o interior registo 2,6º.



*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

Tudo aponta para que rapidamente passe por esse valor e que continue a descida!
Estou realmente curioso acerca da próxima madrugada! 

Actuais: *3.0ºC* / *65% HR*


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2010 às 19:39)

Por aqui, máxima de 11.7ºC e temperatura a descer lentamente, seguindo agora com 8.1ºC, 60%HR, 1020hpa.
Céu encoberto e vento fraco ou nulo.
Não espero nem grandes mínimas nem nada de especial para aqui... o costume...


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2010 às 19:40)

Lousano disse:


> O meu palpite é que desça até ao -1º e depois veremos os estragos que o vento irá fazer.



Pois.... tal como disse no seguimento do Norte.. o vento vai ser peça fundamental no puzzle.
Tal como a fazer um puzzle... tantas vezes experimentamos as peças que uma acaba por encaixar.


----------



## F_R (9 Jan 2010 às 19:40)

Boas

Neste momento estão 4.8ºC
A máxima foi de 10.7ºC

Vamos ver o que isto vai dar


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Jan 2010 às 19:49)

jppm89 disse:


> Já alguém reparou que o Instituto de Meteorologia colocou Lisboa em alerta amarelo para vento e neve?? É que com as temperaturas que estão, duvido um bocado. Alguém acha que possa ser possivel?



Em relação ao vento... o alerta é mesmo geral, para todo o distrito!
Em relação à neve penso que será em relação aos pontos mais altos  do distrito de  Lisboa (300-400 metros). Não abaixo....


----------



## jppm89 (9 Jan 2010 às 19:53)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Em relação ao vento... o alerta é mesmo geral, para todo o distrito!
> Em relação à neve penso que será em relação aos pontos mais altos  do distrito de  Lisboa (300-400 metros). Não abaixo....



Mesmo assim, estou a ver temperaturas demasiado altas para tal ser possível. Aqui em Mem Martins, sigo com 7 ºC e estou mesmo ao pé da serra. No topo, devem estar uns 6º não menos que isso

Aguardo com grande expectativa a possibilidade de nevar. Aqui apenas caiu uma chuva misturada com um bocadinho de neve, que mal se via, isto já há uns tempos. Ainda sonho em ver pelo menos o topo da serra toda branca e, na melhor das hipoteses, que neve aqui na zona!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Jan 2010 às 19:55)

jppm89 disse:


> Mesmo assim, estou a ver temperaturas demasiado altas para tal ser possível. Aqui em Mem Martins, sigo com 7 ºC e estou mesmo ao pé da serra. No topo, devem estar uns 6º não menos que isso
> 
> Aguardo com grande expectativa a possibilidade de nevar. Aqui apenas caiu uma chuva misturada com um bocadinho de neve, que mal se via, isto já há uns tempos. Ainda sonho em ver pelo menos o topo da serra toda branca e, na melhor das hipoteses, que neve aqui na zona!



Eu e que não vou  mesmo ver nada... estou a 98 metros de altitude!!

Por aqui 7,9 ºC


----------



## jppm89 (9 Jan 2010 às 19:56)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu e que não vou  mesmo ver nada... estou a 98 metros de altitude!!
> 
> Por aqui 7,9 ºC



Eu cá não faço ideia da altitude a que me encontro, mas julgo que seja baixa também .. 

Ps - Mem Martins encontra-se a 164 metros de altura. Parece-me que fico mesmo por ... nada também! bah!


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jan 2010 às 20:03)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 11.1ºc 14:13
Temp Min: 2.8ºc 08:11 Minima do Ano
Rajada Max: 33.4km/h 06:26
Wind Chill : -6,5 06:26

Temp actual 7.0ºC 20:0
Pressão: 1010.1Hpa 20:00
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 20:00
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:SE
Temperatura do vento: 7.0ºC 20:00
Humidade Relativa: 71% 20:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 20:00
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com

INFORMAÇAO 
A queda de parte de uma bancada do Circo Chen, no Parque das Nações, lançou o pânico nas cerca de mil pessoas que aguardavam o início da sessão


----------



## Du_Ga (9 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu e que não vou  mesmo ver nada... estou a 98 metros de altitude!!
> 
> Por aqui 7,9 ºC



Os alertas do IM só têm inicio às 6h00 de amanha, domingo dia 10 de janeiro...daí estarem agora temperaturas altas para que tal se suceda (queda de neve)...se acontecer...mas vejam no freemeteo...nas vossas localidades...as temperaturas para amanhã...por exemplo...em Sintra...entre as 6h e as 12h as temperaturas rondaram os 2/4ºC...o que irá dar origem a pelo menos Saraiva...como refere o freemeteo...podendo mesmo haver possibilidade de neve.......


Cumps


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2010 às 20:23)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Vento 5 km/h de nordeste
Temperatura 8,3°C
Humidade 59%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 15 km
Poucas nuvens...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2010 às 20:26)

Mais um dia agradável de muito sol, sem frio, apenas fresco durante a manhã.


Extremos de hoje:

3,8 ºC / 12,2 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## jppm89 (9 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

Du_Ga disse:


> Os alertas do IM só têm inicio às 6h00 de amanha, domingo dia 10 de janeiro...daí estarem agora temperaturas altas para que tal se suceda (queda de neve)...se acontecer...mas vejam no freemeteo...nas vossas localidades...as temperaturas para amanhã...por exemplo...em Sintra...entre as 6h e as 12h as temperaturas rondaram os 2/4ºC...o que irá dar origem a pelo menos Saraiva...como refere o freemeteo...podendo mesmo haver possibilidade de neve.......
> 
> 
> Cumps



Saraivada é o que mesmo? Alguem que explique?


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 20:34)

​


jppm89 disse:


> Saraivada é o que mesmo? Alguem que explique?



Basicamente granizo, mas com pedras um pouco maiores


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Jan 2010 às 20:35)

jppm89 disse:


> Saraivada é o que mesmo? Alguem que explique?



Quando o freemeteo se refere a saraiva creio que querem falar em agua-neve...

Sebem que na realidade a saraiva está ligada a pedras de granizo de grandes dimensões > 5 cm... (corrijam-me se estiver errado...)


----------



## jppm89 (9 Jan 2010 às 20:39)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Quando o freemeteo se refere a saraiva creio que querem falar em agua-neve...
> 
> Sebem que na realidade a saraiva está ligada a pedras de granizo de grandes dimensões > 5 cm... (corrijam-me se estiver errado...)



Sendo agua neve, vou ficar para fazer directa esta noite ... junta-se o util ao agradavel. Estudar e ver neve .. :P


----------



## meteo (9 Jan 2010 às 20:40)

Vince disse:


> Acho que anda tudo doido com cotas de litoral desta zona irreais para mim. Em 2006 nevou bem menos em Paço d'Arcos do que em Lisboa, e em 2007 mal se viu. Nada faz sentido nestes dias assim, não sei que se passa este ano com a neve, as previsões e meteorologistas e as notícias.



Eu quando falava em acreditar numa surpresa era por exemplo em Sintra,nunca em Paço de Arcos. Mas sinceramente é normal que quem não perceba muito do assunto,ao ler/ouvir as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia,fique a acreditar na hipótese de nevar perto ou mesmo no Litoral. 
Se essa esperança é excessiva,ou sem razão de ser,não digo que não possa ser,mas a culpa será do IM nessas circunstancias. É bom que o pessoal acredite minimamente no trabalho do IM.
O IM penso eu ao falar da hipótese de nevar no litoral não estará a falar á cota 0,mas 300 ou 400 como por exemplo Sintra.E espero que tal aconteça 

Essa do JN falar da hipótese da hipótese de nevar em Sintra,e depois em Paço de Arcos é linda.Como se Paço de Arcos tivesse mais hipótese de nevar que Oeiras, Algés ou Almada


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2010 às 20:40)

Por Mira-Sintra, temperatura máxima ainda alta, de *11,2ºC*.

---

De momento, quer em Mira-Sintra, quer em Sintra, temperatura estagnada nos *6,8ºC* com céu muito nublado.


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 20:41)

Du_Ga disse:


> Os alertas do IM só têm inicio às 6h00 de amanha, domingo dia 10 de janeiro...daí estarem agora temperaturas altas para que tal se suceda (queda de neve)...se acontecer...mas vejam no freemeteo...nas vossas localidades...as temperaturas para amanhã...por exemplo...em Sintra...entre as 6h e as 12h as temperaturas rondaram os 2/4ºC...o que irá dar origem a pelo menos Saraiva...como refere o freemeteo...podendo mesmo haver possibilidade de neve.......
> 
> 
> Cumps




O freemeteo também aponta possibilidade de neve ou saraiva para Mafra http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=22&la=18&gid=2266865&nDate=1


Fico à espera


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 20:45)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Quando o freemeteo se refere a saraiva creio que querem falar em agua-neve...
> 
> Sebem que na realidade a saraiva está ligada a pedras de granizo de grandes dimensões > 5 cm... (corrijam-me se estiver errado...)



Estás certo...quanto à saraiva.
E o freemeteo refere-se mesmo a águaneve quando fala em saraiva. Em inglês dizem "sleet", que nos EUA significam "Rain and snow mixed".


----------



## PTbig (9 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Boas pessoal

Hoje de manhã quando ia para o trabalho por volta das 07:10 tive de voltar a casa para levar um garrafa de agua para tirar o gelo do carro deixei ainda metade do vidro com gelo para ver até onde chegava, mas ao passar na IC19 na zona do cacem parecia que tinha entrado numa estufa e o gelo desapareceu instantaneamente, a sair de Lisboa as 20h00 o carro la marcava 11.5ºc chegada a tapada das Merçês 7.5ºc.

Esta noite ainda vou tentar dar uma volta na zona da serra de Sintra a ver se vejo neve  , pena amanha ter de levantar as 6:30 que não vai deixar estar na serra ate muito tarde.

Abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2010 às 20:52)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Sebem que na realidade a saraiva está ligada a pedras de granizo de grandes dimensões *> 5 cm*... (corrijam-me se estiver errado...)



> 5 mm.


----------



## jppm89 (9 Jan 2010 às 20:54)

PTbig disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Hoje de manhã quando ia para o trabalho por volta das 07:10 tive de voltar a casa para levar um garrafa de agua para tirar o gelo do carro deixei ainda metade do vidro com gelo para ver até onde chegava, mas ao passar na IC19 na zona do cacem parecia que tinha entrado numa estufa e o gelo desapareceu instantaneamente, a sair de Lisboa as 20h00 o carro la marcava 11.5ºc chegada a tapada das Merçês 7.5ºc.
> 
> ...



Amigo,

Pelos dados disponibilizados pelo freemeteo, a essa hora quando estiver a sair é que poderá cair neve chuva pelos vistos ...  mesmo na zona da tapada das mercês!

Abraço


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Jan 2010 às 20:55)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> > 5 mm.



ou isso

Obrigado pela correcção

Por aqui 7 graus e a descer...


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

Aqui a temperatura encontra-se completamente estagnada nos 6,1ºC.
A humidade nos 66%.

À hora do lanche, o céu estava assim:


----------



## Pedro F (9 Jan 2010 às 20:58)

Boas!

Dados actuais: *1,6ºC - hr: 83%*, sem vento


----------



## aqpcb (9 Jan 2010 às 21:00)

jppm89 disse:


> Já alguém reparou que o Instituto de Meteorologia colocou Lisboa em alerta amarelo para vento e neve?? É que com as temperaturas que estão, duvido um bocado. Alguém acha que possa ser possivel?



Tem à ver com o Distrito de Lisboa, pois existe zonas que são elevadas, Zona Oeste.

Em Lisboa (Capital e cidade) deve se dificil nevar, mas isto é opinião de amador.

Abraços


----------



## belem (9 Jan 2010 às 21:08)

PTbig disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Hoje de manhã quando ia para o trabalho por volta das 07:10 tive de voltar a casa para levar um garrafa de agua para tirar o gelo do carro deixei ainda metade do vidro com gelo para ver até onde chegava, mas ao passar na IC19 na zona do cacem parecia que tinha entrado numa estufa e o gelo desapareceu instantaneamente, a sair de Lisboa as 20h00 o carro la marcava 11.5ºc chegada a tapada das Merçês 7.5ºc.
> 
> ...



Aconselho a passar pela Peninha.
É um local de elevada altitude ( tendo em conta o relevo da zona), relativamente fácil de aceder e bem exposto à influência de Norte.
Ontem, pelo caminho, já a chegar à enorme zona florestal de Alto das Vinhas, cheguei até a ver relâmpagos, dada alguma instabilidade atmosférica que se sentia, mas que depois acalmou e limpou o céu.
Por aqui, na Arrábida, eram cerca de 8 da manhã quando algumas zonas estavam cobertas com geada que rapidamente derreteram perante o sol relativamente forte matinal que aliado à falta de vento, dava uma sensação térmica até agradável tendo em conta a temperatura que se devia esperar para esta fase do dia. Na aldeia da Piedade, as temperaturas devem ter descido ligeiramente abaixo de zero. Na encosta norte onde a sombra perdurava a geada manteve-se durante um pouco mais. Não fiz observações na encosta sul, que espero percorrer em parte esta noite.
Surpreendente também a quantidade de aves que cantavam logo ao nascer do sol, nesta época do ano! Uma diversidade surpreendente  e um conjunto harmonioso, de vários passeriformes, aves de rapina, pica paus, corvídeos, estorninhos entre outros  a celebrar o nascer sereno do dia.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Jan 2010 às 21:10)

aqpcb disse:


> Tem à ver com o Distrito de Lisboa, pois existe zonas que são elevadas, Zona Oeste.
> 
> Em Lisboa (Capital e cidade) deve se dificil nevar, mas isto é opinião de amador.
> 
> Abraços



Em Lisboa Cidade acho impossível


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 21:15)

Coisa raríssima por estes lados, ou com pouca frequência, o vento vem agora de Este, vento que nem se sente mas enfim ...


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Jan 2010 às 21:16)

Olá

Sigo com 7.5ºC.


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 21:16)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Em Lisboa Cidade acho impossível



Para Lisboa, o freemeteo prevê chuva ou sleet fraco
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?la=1&pid=22&nDate=1&gid=2267057


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 21:29)

Agora sim, segundo a última actualização do radar do Im, a chuva, ai da que fraca, já toca a costa, mais especificamente, o cabo carvoeiro e zonas da Serra de Sintra(?!).


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2010 às 21:37)

cdm disse:


> Para Lisboa, o freemeteo prevê chuva ou sleet fraco
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?la=1&pid=22&nDate=1&gid=2267057



Sleet tambem dao para aqui..enfim..                   http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2262963&la=18


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2010 às 21:39)

Agora 5,5ºC com uma humidade a rondar os 80 %


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 21:48)

cactus disse:


> Sleet tambem dao para aqui..enfim..                   http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2262963&la=18



Talvez tenhamos mesmo 1 surpresa amanhã pela manhã a baixas quotas...


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2010 às 21:52)

cdm disse:


> Talvez tenhamos mesmo 1 surpresa amanhã pela manhã a baixas quotas...



Era bom que tivesses razao, na minha opiniao nao acredito muito, acho as temperaturas elevadas, e tambem nao sei quanto mais vao descer até de madrugada. Quase sempre com entradas vindas do oceano a temperatura nunca baixa muito devido ao efeito oceanico, mas quem sabe...


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2010 às 21:53)

5,4ºC agora...


----------



## Kevin_ (9 Jan 2010 às 21:59)

Segundo o Radar do IM já deve estar a chover na serra de Sintra...

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...0109/qwxjmXTaOrSmXPcWTkxt/por100109213030.jpg


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2010 às 22:03)

Por aqui neste momento vou com 1.0ºC era tão bom que....

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 8.9ºC

T.Minima: -1.7ºC


----------



## meteo (9 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

Kevin_ disse:


> Segundo o Radar do IM já deve estar a chover na serra de Sintra...
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...0109/qwxjmXTaOrSmXPcWTkxt/por100109213030.jpg



Ás 18H quando sai de Sintra já estavam 7 graus.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Jan 2010 às 22:13)

cdm disse:


> Para Lisboa, o freemeteo prevê chuva ou sleet fraco
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?la=1&pid=22&nDate=1&gid=2267057



Previsões vindas do freemeteo são sempre de desconfiar... não têm credibilidade quase nenhuma...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2010 às 22:14)

Encontro-me em Sintra.

Em resposta a muitos posts, *ainda não chove*.

A temperatura desceu um pouco, para os 6,8ºC.


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 22:30)

cactus disse:


> Era bom que tivesses razao, na minha opiniao nao acredito muito, acho as temperaturas elevadas, e tambem nao sei quanto mais vao descer até de madrugada. Quase sempre com entradas vindas do oceano a temperatura nunca baixa muito devido ao efeito oceanico, mas quem sabe...



Pois....


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Jan 2010 às 22:31)

Sigo agora com 7.3ºC


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 22:35)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Previsões vindas do freemeteo são sempre de desconfiar... não têm credibilidade quase nenhuma...



Eu não sei da credibilidade...mas a BBC, que supostamente é credível, dá neve forte para o Porto, enquanto que o freemeteo dá possibilidade de chuva ou águaneve...entre um e outro tendo a acreditar no freemeteo...

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=22&la=18&gid=2735943&nDate=1
vs
http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/201?&search=porto&itemsPerPage=10&region=world

Cá em Mafra não tenho os valores da temperatura exacta, mas sente-se cada vez mais frio   e o céu está algo nublado


----------



## fsl (9 Jan 2010 às 22:37)

Em Oeiras esteve um dia bastante agradavel:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 09-01-10  22:31) 
Temperatura:  8.2°C  
Humidade: 66%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 2.2°C  
Vento: 4.8 km/hr ENE 
Pressão: 1018.6 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 43.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  43.0mm 
Wind chill:  8.2°C  
Indíce THW:   7.8°C  
Indíce Calor:  7.8°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  2.0°C às   7:40  12.2°C às 13:04 
Humidade:  54%  às  12:09  83%  às   3:44 
Ponto de Orvalho:  -0.6°C às   6:59  3.9°C às   0:00 
Pressão:  1018.5hPa  às  22:19  1022.2hPa  às  10:17 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   14.5 km/hr  às  13:45 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  2.2°C às   5:27  
Maior Indíce Calor   11.7°C às  13:03


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jan 2010 às 22:46)

De momento, 7.5ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco, 53%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

4.2ºC
11.7ºC.


----------



## SminteR (9 Jan 2010 às 22:47)

Boa noite a todos..P or aqui estão 2.2°C e estou mesmo debaixo desta nuvem visível no radar..por enquanto nada de chuva ou neve, - vento nulo


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2010 às 22:52)

não estou a entender...

Neste momento estão 0.2 graus negativos em Tomar e polo radar vejo precipitação a aproximar-se daqui..... será que antes da meia noite posso ver neve aqui se a temperatura se mantiver nestes níveis??


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2010 às 22:55)

cardu disse:


> não estou a entender...
> 
> Neste momento estão 0.2 graus negativos em Tomar e polo radar vejo precipitação a aproximar-se daqui..... será que antes da meia noite posso ver neve aqui se a temperatura se mantiver nestes níveis??



O que estás a ver a dirigir-se são *ecos do radar*

A chuva ainda vai demorar a vir


----------



## meo (9 Jan 2010 às 22:55)

boa noite 
por aqui 3,5 graus nada de chuva


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

cardu disse:


> não estou a entender...
> 
> Neste momento estão 0.2 graus negativos em Tomar e polo radar vejo precipitação a aproximar-se daqui..... será que antes da meia noite posso ver neve aqui se a temperatura se mantiver nestes níveis??



Possível. Segundo as informações que tenho, podes ter águaneve hoje à noite e neve mesmo a partir das 13h00 de amanhã


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

andres disse:


> O que estás a ver a dirigir-se são *ecos do radar*
> 
> A chuva ainda vai demorar a vir



ok, então vamos aguardar


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2010 às 22:59)

meo disse:


> boa noite
> por aqui 3,5 graus nada de chuva



Bem mais frio desse lado!

Aqui ainda 6,4ºC. Tem estado a subir algumas décimas.

Amanhã de manhã, se se justificar, ainda sou capaz de ir ao bairro dos CTT ou ao alto de Montemor ver se cai qualquer coisa que não água líquida.


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

cdm disse:


> Possível. Segundo as informações que tenho, podes ter águaneve hoje à noite e neve mesmo a partir das 13h00 de amanhã



onde foste obter essas informações???


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

Quando chegar a chuva e começarem a chover posts por todo o lado isto vai tudo abaixo, o fórum vai ficar inacessível 

Por agora, 7,8ºC, 55% HR e não há vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

cdm disse:


> Possível. Segundo as informações que tenho, podes ter águaneve hoje à noite e neve mesmo a partir das 13h00 de amanhã



O cardu só poderá ter neve a partir por volta das 06:00 da mandrugada..
A chuva ainda está longe...Aquilo que mostra o radar são *ecos de radar*.


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

A temperatura estagnou nos -0,6º e já não deverá descer muitos mais.


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 23:06)

cardu disse:


> onde foste obter essas informações???



Aqui:

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=22&la=1&gid=2262644&nDate=1


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2010 às 23:07)

Aqui em Setúbal tenho agora 5,6ºC, 76%HR, 1018,9hpa e vento nulo 

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 23:08)

Lightning disse:


> Quando chegar a chuva e começarem a chover posts por todo o lado isto vai tudo abaixo, o fórum vai ficar inacessível
> 
> Por agora, 7,8ºC, 55% HR e não há vento.



LOOL
E se a neve chegar, acho que o sistema disto vai ficar atolado em meio metro de neve


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2010 às 23:11)

aqui estão 5ºC humidade nos 75 %


----------



## RMira (9 Jan 2010 às 23:12)

miguel disse:


> Aqui em Setúbal tenho agora 5,6ºC, 76%HR, 1018,9hpa e vento nulo
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10



Boas,

Pelo topo da Arrábida deve estar bem mais fresquinho 

Estou a acompanhar o desenvolvimento pela tua estação pois a minha diz que tem 8.6ºC (ainda não a consegui afinar...também do LIDL )


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2010 às 23:16)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Pelo topo da Arrábida deve estar bem mais fresquinho
> 
> Estou a acompanhar o desenvolvimento pela tua estação pois a minha diz que tem 8.6ºC (ainda não a consegui afinar...também do LIDL )



Pelo menos 2 graus a menos que a cidade tem concerteza


----------



## RMira (9 Jan 2010 às 23:17)

cactus disse:


> Pelo menos 2 graus a menos que a cidade tem concerteza



É verdade


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2010 às 23:23)

Por aqui á pouco estavam 0.9ºC, agora fui ver já estão 1.2ºC, desce temperatura desce.


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 23:25)

Assim vamos


----------



## Fernando (9 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

Vim há meia hora de Sintra, confirmo apenas a existência de cirrus que não ameaçam minimamente chuva. Ainda é possível ver as estrelas. Estavam cerca de 6 graus.


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2010 às 23:41)

a temperatura em Tomar subiu ligeiramente para 0.1 graus positivos... ja esteve 0.6 negativos

espero que durante a madrugada não suba muito mais porque se não só vem chuva


----------



## Pedro F (9 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

Em Torres Novas estiveram 1,2ºC por volta das 21:30.
Entretanto começou a subir a temperatura, tendo atingido os 2.0ºC às 23h.
Neste momento estão 1,6ºC e 86% de humidade.
Vento fraco de Este.


----------



## under (9 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

Parece que ja neva em Setubal, alguem pode confirmar?


----------



## RMira (9 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

É impressão minha ou os ventos estão a mudar e as temperaturas a cair abruptamente?


----------



## Nuno (9 Jan 2010 às 23:48)

under disse:


> Parece que ja neva em Setubal, alguem pode confirmar?



O que? Não aqui não Neva nem chove. Onde tiraste essa informação?


----------



## RMira (9 Jan 2010 às 23:49)

under disse:


> Parece que ja neva em Setubal, alguem pode confirmar?



Aqui ainda não chove.


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 23:59)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Começa a "pingar" aqui


----------



## RMira (9 Jan 2010 às 23:59)

Nuno, cactus, a vossa temperatura tem-se alterado? Pelo que vejo a estação do miguel apresenta agora 5,1ºC e cairam 0,5ºC em pouco tempo.


----------



## under (10 Jan 2010 às 00:12)

Nuno disse:


> O que? Não aqui não Neva nem chove. Onde tiraste essa informação?



Entao peço desculpa foi do site do publico em que um anonimo escreveu que em Setubal começou a chover e depois passou a neve...


----------



## Nuno (10 Jan 2010 às 00:12)

mirones disse:


> Nuno, cactus, a vossa temperatura tem-se alterado? Pelo que vejo a estação do miguel apresenta agora 5,1ºC e cairam 0,5ºC em pouco tempo.




Boas companheiro, eu já tive 4,8ºC mas subiu para os 6,4ºC, mas agora tem vindo a cair novamente 5,6ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 00:14)

Variação da temperatura e rajadas de vento ao longo do dia 9 em Setúbal:

Mínima:3,1ºc  (0,2ºC na varanda no segundo andar)
Máxima: 12,3ºC

Rajada máxima:19,3km/h


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 00:14)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*



Santos disse:


> Começa a "pingar" aqui



Pingar?


----------



## RMira (10 Jan 2010 às 00:17)

Nuno disse:


> Boas companheiro, eu já tive 4,8ºC mas subiu para os 6,4ºC, mas agora tem vindo a cair novamente 5,6ºC



Obrigado conterrâneo Nuno. A minha estação acusa 8.6ºC desde sempre 

Vou-me seguir por vocês então


----------



## LMCG (10 Jan 2010 às 00:17)

Caros colegas.

Sigo com +0.7ºC a 110m com humidade de 89% e vento de Nordeste 2Km/h.

Localização: Arredores de Aveiras de Cima.


----------



## Santos (10 Jan 2010 às 00:20)

*!*

Tal como tinha informado, antes da meia noite começaram a cair os primeiros pingos, a mensagem desapareceu" mas aqui fica a informação!

A temperatura é neste momento de 4.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 00:22)

O *modelo de previsão numérica do IM* aponta que a precipitação (fraca) possa começar a ocorrer no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro apenas depois das 03h00 e só irá progredir para o interior depois das 06h00.


----------



## Gongas (10 Jan 2010 às 00:22)

Céu nublado e 1.5ºC a meia hora. se chovesse agora a probabilidade de nevar era grande.


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

Aqui a temperatura tem subido ... sigo com 7,5. Já estiveram 6,9. Desde as 22 para ai, que a temperatura tem estado sempre a subir, ainda que pouco.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2010 às 00:27)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 3.3ºC

Máx - 11.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 23 km/h

Humidade mínima de 54% e máxima 85%

Precipitação - 0.0 mm

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado/forte.

Ainda de salientar a presença de gelo nos carros ao pé do jardim.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

*olá*, de momento com algumas dificuldades de acesso... 

O céu está muito nublado mas visivelmente é um pouco difícil avaliar qual a estrutura dessa nebulosidade. O vento é praticamente nulo, no entanto facilmente se sente que o ar é muito frio através de uma leve brisa vinda de NE.

Resumindo, foi um dia boa parte dele marcado pelo ar frio existente, na verdade o período mais quente foi muito breve.

*Extremos de 09-Jan:*

Máximos: 13.8ºC / 87% HR

mínimos: -1.9ºC / 27% HR

*Valores actuais:* *2.1ºC* (há instantes com *2.0ºC*) / *81% HR*


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 00:36)

Tive de reiniciar o PC agora tenho 5,7ºc, 70%HR, 1017,1hpa e vento nulo

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Pedro F (10 Jan 2010 às 00:36)

Boas!

Por aqui a temperatura começa a "cair", *1,3ºC* de momento.
O vento continua fraco, mas constante de Este.
HR nos 85%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2010 às 00:36)

Extremos de hoje:

3,8 ºC _(0,5 ºC na varanda)_ / 12,2 ºC

---

Vento fraco de Leste e ainda 8,1 ºC. 

O frio mal se viu por aqui durante grande parte do dia e até actualmente, apenas algum durante a noite.


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 00:37)

aqui de regresso à base

na minha estação estão *4,8ºC* com tendencia a baixar...pois às 0:00h tinha *5,0ºC*

lá fora na rotunda à entrada do Cartaxo, dizia que estavam *3ºC*


----------



## Santos (10 Jan 2010 às 00:43)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*



ferreira5 disse:


> Pingar?



Meu caro, pingar de (a cairem pingos de chuva), chuviscar ... é português 
A temperatura sobe 5.1


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 00:43)

Os extremos do dia 9 foram:
Tmin: 1,9ºC
Tmáx: 10,6ºC.

Agora sigo com 6,4ºC.
A temperatura está estagnada há 2 horas.
A humidade está nos 61%.


----------



## meo (10 Jan 2010 às 00:43)

por aqui 1,5 graus
vale nogueira caneças


----------



## mirco (10 Jan 2010 às 01:03)

6,4ºc em Aires-Palmela, algumas nuvens.
Um qualquer engraçadinho postou no publico que estava a nevar em Setubal.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 01:08)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

O céu mantém-se muito nublado aparentemente por nuvens altas e sem precipitação. Acho que a humidade está muito alta para que algo de especial aconteça! 

Valores actuais (com nova descida): *1.9ºC* / *81% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 01:10)

7,3ºC e 54%.

Cá espero a neve.


----------



## rbsmr (10 Jan 2010 às 01:13)

Sacavém:
Temp: 7ºC
Pressão: 1016 hpa

Ainda sem vestígios de chuva!


----------



## joao henriques (10 Jan 2010 às 01:13)

a que hoeas e a proxima run????????????


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2010 às 01:14)

Por aqui tudo estagnado nos 7,8º há mais de 1 hora, mas a HR está baixa, 49%. Custa-me a acreditar que vá cair alguma neve mesmo nos locais do Distrito de Lisboa que já se referiu. No entanto quem puder durante a madrugada e manhã fazer algum report ou ir dando informações desses locais (Sintra, etc.) o mais actualizado possível, ficamos todos agradecidos...


----------



## xxxjuhxxx (10 Jan 2010 às 01:15)

squidward disse:


> aqui de regresso à base
> 
> na minha estação estão *4,8ºC* com tendencia a baixar...pois às 0:00h tinha *5,0ºC*
> 
> lá fora na rotunda à entrada do Cartaxo, dizia que estavam *3ºC*



nunca fui muito de fiar no termometro dessa rotunda 
mas que esta frio esta 

Tambem sou perto da zona do cartaxo, acha que vamos ter uma surpresa boa?


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 01:16)

Gilmet disse:


> 7,3ºC e 54%.
> 
> Cá espero a neve.



Isso também eu gostava de esperar mas nao vejo meios de isso acontecer amigo. Somos "vizinhos", tenho-me seguido pela sua estação. Obrigado por ter os dados a partilhar!


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 01:19)

Vou com 5,8ºC, 67%HR a descer e pressão em queda 1016,5hpao vento sopra fraco ainda com tendência a ficar mais forte ao longo da madrugada de E SE


----------



## joao henriques (10 Jan 2010 às 01:26)

jppm89 disse:


> Isso também eu gostava de esperar mas nao vejo meios de isso acontecer amigo. Somos "vizinhos", tenho-me seguido pela sua estação. Obrigado por ter os dados a partilhar!



aqui em santarem desceu dos 5 para os 3 no espaço de hora e meia.na run a esta hora informava que iria estar a esta hora 4,5.acredito cada vez mais que por volta das 9h-13h ira nevar na capital ribatejana!estarei a ficar maluco????????


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 01:29)

xxxjuhxxx disse:


> nunca fui muito de fiar no termometro dessa rotunda
> mas que esta frio esta
> 
> Tambem sou perto da zona do cartaxo, acha que vamos ter uma surpresa boa?



hmmm...acho que não, mas se vir uns farrapos no meio da chuva já me dou por satisfeito

por agora a temp. estagnou nos *4,6ºC*

*ps- finalmente mais um membro da zona do Cartaxo, um bem haja *


----------



## Defender (10 Jan 2010 às 01:30)

Na ultima imagem de radar do IM aparece a indicação de precipitação sobre a zona de Setubal, alguém confirma?


Aqui por Coimbra aparecem a ao longe as primeiras nuvens...


Alguém sabe a temperatura que estava ontem em Coimbra a esta hora só para comparar?


----------



## Santos (10 Jan 2010 às 01:33)

Por aqui já "pingou" (chuviscou)... agora não se passa nada a não ser o vento que tende em aumentar de intensidade bem como a temperatura que subiu para 5.2ºC


----------



## xxxjuhxxx (10 Jan 2010 às 01:38)

squidward disse:


> hmmm...acho que não, mas se vir uns farrapos no meio da chuva já me dou por satisfeito
> 
> por agora a temp. estagnou nos *4,6ºC*
> 
> *ps- finalmente mais um membro da zona do Cartaxo, um bem haja *



 é verdade tambem  acho que  vc é o unico do cartaxo que ja vi por aqui...

quanto á possibilidade de termos novamente um "domingo braco" ja vi mais jeitos para isso, contudo podera vir entao  uns farrapos, tambem ja ficaria satisfeita


----------



## Defender (10 Jan 2010 às 01:40)

Bem vou preparar a máquina e amanhã de manhã vou até à Serra da Lousã...parece ser o unico sitio aqui na zona que me parece ser possivel ver nevar......

Durante a semana ainda sonhei voltar a ver Coimbra pintada de branco mas é impossivel .........


Alguém da Lousã que confirme as temperaturas actuais na vila ?


----------



## RMira (10 Jan 2010 às 01:41)

A meu ver só há uma hipótese...com a humidade ainda baixa vir um aguaceiro e fazer baixar abruptamente a temperatura. A esperança é sempre a última a morrer...

P.S. Talvez seja a vontade a falar


----------



## LMCG (10 Jan 2010 às 01:41)

Sigo com +1.3ºC 89% HR e vento de Nordeste 1.8Km/h.

Localização: Arredores de Aveiras de Cima (110m de altitude)


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 01:42)

aqui a temp. sobe, dos *4,6ºC* já vou nos *4,9ºC*


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 01:44)

Defender disse:


> Aqui por Coimbra aparecem a ao longe as primeiras nuvens...
> 
> Alguém sabe a temperatura que estava ontem em Coimbra a esta hora só para comparar?



*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

Aqui já existe nebulosidade desde talvez umas 2 horas mas não se percebe muito bem de que tipo, quanto à temperatura por esta hora, por acaso havia colocado um post com o registo de temperatura na minha estação a *0.0ºC*.

Se estás em Miranda do Corvo é um pouco mais difícil poder comparar visto que a localização face à minha comporta as evidentes diferenças, já se fosse em Coimbra a proximidade nos dados seria grande, acredito.


----------



## Defender (10 Jan 2010 às 01:52)

joseoliveira disse:


> *Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*
> 
> Aqui já existe nebulosidade desde talvez umas 2 horas mas não se percebe muito bem de que tipo, quanto à temperatura por esta hora, por acaso havia colocado um post com o registo de temperatura na minha estação a *0.0ºC*.
> 
> Se estás em Miranda do Corvo é um pouco mais difícil poder comparar visto que a localização face à minha comporta as evidentes diferenças, já se fosse em Coimbra a proximidade nos dados seria grande, acredito.



Infelizmente pelo gráfico de observação do IM a temp. em Coimbra subiu um pouco  ...


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2010 às 01:54)

No carro registei 2cº no centro de Leiria, nos arredores estava cerca de 1cº, nos sites das estações amadoras estão cerca de 4,5cº. E no termómetro de mercúrio cá de casa cerca de 2cº


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 01:57)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

Surgem agora por entre a nebulosidade (que se percebe agora ser pouco compacta) algumas abertas.

Os valores estão quase estagnados desde há algumas horas, com variações quase imperceptíveis e a humidade teima em manter-se alta.

Valores actuais: *2.0ºC* / *82% HR* _...até já!_


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2010 às 01:57)

Defender disse:


> Bem vou preparar a máquina e amanhã de manhã vou até à Serra da Lousã...parece ser o unico sitio aqui na zona que me parece ser possivel ver nevar......
> 
> Durante a semana ainda sonhei voltar a ver Coimbra pintada de branco mas é impossivel .........
> 
> ...



Temperatura estável nos -0,1º.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 02:01)

A temperatura encalhou nos 5,7ºC por aqui 66%hr, 1017,7hpa e vento nulo ainda

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Profetaa (10 Jan 2010 às 02:02)

Boas...
Por cá a temperatura esta nos 2.6º,subiu em cerca de 2 horas 1º,mas agora estagnou,ontem a esta hora estavam -1.1º
A ver se não sobe muito.....
Podem ir acompanhando tudos os dados meteorologicos entre Cantanhede e Mira em :



http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Jan 2010 às 02:06)

Talvez se possa dizer que faltam apenas alguns minutos (40-50 min)...para a precipitação entrar em terra por estes lados...e pode ser que um ou outro aguaceiro façam baixar a temperatura que se sente aqui...à volta dos 7ºC.....

Cumps


----------



## FJC (10 Jan 2010 às 02:06)

kikofra disse:


> No carro registei 2cº no centro de Leiria, nos arredores estava cerca de 1cº, nos sites das estações amadoras estão cerca de 4,5cº. E no termómetro de mercúrio cá de casa cerca de 2cº



A estação do IM no aeródromo já subiu mais de 2ºc!!! Já teve 1.4ºc perto da meia noite, e já vai nos 3.9ºc!! 
O estranho disto tudo é que a temperatura está mais alta que na estação da cidade! Que nestes dias não tem acontecido!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 02:07)

Defender disse:


> Infelizmente pelo gráfico de observação do IM a temp. em Coimbra subiu um pouco  ...



*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

As oscilações têm sido quase uma constante nestas últimas horas, de qualquer forma, apesar de oficial, o local dessa obtenção de valores situa-se no aeródromo de Cernache a alguns Kms a SW de Coimbra, por acaso estou bem mais próximo! Apesar de tudo não apresento diferença visível, pelo menos por agora nos valores; contudo acontece por vezes isso...


----------



## Pedro F (10 Jan 2010 às 02:07)

A temperatura subiu ligeiramente, situa-se agora nos *2.0ºC*.
A HR tem vindo a descer... Actual: *80%*.

A minha aposta vai para _sleet_ durante a manhã... Vamos lá ver!!


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 02:08)

agora encalhou nos *5,2ºC*


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 02:49)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

De novo o céu tapado com nuvens, tudo calmo sem vento perceptível e não há precipitação seja de que tipo for...

A temperatura voltou a oscilar desta vez para uma ligeira subida. 
Parece que ecoam vozes sussurrantes a suplicar para que a temperatura desça ao invés de subir! 

Valores actuais: *2.3ºC* / *81% HR*


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 02:50)

aqui tem oscilado entre os *5,2ºC* os *5,3ºC *


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Jan 2010 às 03:04)

Por aqui...começou uma grande descida......em pouco mais de 30 min...a temperatura saltou dos 7,4ºC para os actuais 6,6ºC....HR nos 63%.......só faltam os aguaceiros que se aproximam e a ver no que dá!

Cumps


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 03:10)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

Aqui tem oscilado entre *1.9* e *2.3ºC*.

Mas para quebrar este ciclo aqui ficam agora e com os quais me despeço: *2.8ºC* / *78% HR*


----------



## Crisogono (10 Jan 2010 às 03:13)

Boas pessoal!

Já não postava aqui há algum tempo, embora siga o fórum regularmente. 

No Lumiar sigo com uns (quase) agradáveis 7,0ºC. Ainda não pinga. Vento não há.

e não foi desta que sequer bati a mínima da minha estação este Inverno 

Uma boa noite a todos e em especial para os felizardos do interior Norte


----------



## bewild (10 Jan 2010 às 03:40)

alguem sabe se ja saiu a ultima run do gfs? E qual e a analise? Vou agora ate montejunto alguma coisa digam! Cumprimentos


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2010 às 03:44)

bewild disse:


> alguem sabe se ja saiu a ultima run do gfs? E qual e a analise? Vou agora ate montejunto alguma coisa digam! Cumprimentos



Ya ja saiu, pelo menos ate as 48h


http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 03:44)

bewild disse:


> alguem sabe se ja saiu a ultima run do gfs? E qual e a analise? Vou agora ate montejunto alguma coisa digam! Cumprimentos



sim já saiu, e a expectativa mantém-se 

por aqui esteve há bocado nos *5,4ºC* mas acabou de baixar agora para os *5,3ºC*


----------



## bewild (10 Jan 2010 às 04:18)

squidward disse:


> sim já saiu, e a expectativa mantém-se
> 
> por aqui esteve há bocado nos *5,4ºC* mas acabou de baixar agora para os *5,3ºC*


Obrigado pelas respostas, neste momento já estou em Montejunto e o termometro do meu carro marca 3¤C. Céu coberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## bewild (10 Jan 2010 às 04:33)

Alguém me sabe dizer se já chove em algum lado?


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2010 às 04:39)

bewild disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se já chove em algum lado?


Pelo satelite parece que nao


----------



## bewild (10 Jan 2010 às 04:42)

Neste momento em Montejunto cai água neve puxada a vento.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2010 às 04:43)

Começa a Chover por aqui neste momento.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 04:44)

Aqui a estrada já está molhada.
Chove fraco com 5,1ºC.
Humidade nos 60%.


----------



## xxxjuhxxx (10 Jan 2010 às 04:45)

por aqui também ja chove mas muito pouco


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2010 às 04:45)

Como se esta a comportar a temperatura?


----------



## FJC (10 Jan 2010 às 04:50)

bewild disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se já chove em algum lado?



Todas as estações do IM estão a zero. Penso que afinal a precipitação vai entrar mais tarde do que estava previsto (3 da manhã).

E a temperatura nas estações mais a perto da costa estão em subida de temperaturas. Leiria (a mais perto de mim) já vai nos 4.1ºc, depois de ter estado nos 1.4ºc pela meia noite....


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 04:51)

kikofra disse:


> Como se esta a comportar a temperatura?



Está a descer, mas não de forma muito acentuada.

Aqui vou com 4,9ºC.
À medida que a temperatura desce, a humidade sobe.


----------



## bewild (10 Jan 2010 às 04:52)

Neste momento continua a cair água neve em Montejunto mas muito fraco.


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2010 às 04:55)

ccEm Abrantes estão 2.6ºC
E está a subir


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 05:05)

bewild disse:


> Neste momento continua a cair água neve em Montejunto mas muito fraco.



Estás a que altitude? Mesmo no topo de Montejunto?
Aqui 4,6ºC e mantém-se a chuva fraca.
64% de humidade relativa.


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2010 às 05:05)

alguém sabe a que horas chega cá a precipitação?


----------



## bewild (10 Jan 2010 às 05:14)

AnDré disse:


> Estás a que altitude? Mesmo no topo de Montejunto?
> Aqui 4,6ºC e mantém-se a chuva fraca.
> 64% de humidade relativa.



Estou mesmo no topo conhecido por Sra. das Neves, a altitude é de aproximadamente 600 metros.


----------



## cactus (10 Jan 2010 às 05:26)

por aqui chove a temperatura é de 5ºC e a humidade 68% .como só acordei agora nao sei como se tem comportado a temperatura


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 05:28)

F_R disse:


> alguém sabe a que horas chega cá a precipitação?



Mais 1 ou 2 horas e deve também começar a pingar aí.



bewild disse:


> Estou mesmo no topo conhecido por Sra. das Neves, a altitude é de aproximadamente 600 metros.



Óptimo local! 
Tens alguma forma de saber que temperatura tens aí?

Aqui, agora, apenas um chuvisco fraco.
4,2ºC e 67% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco de leste.


----------



## cactus (10 Jan 2010 às 05:33)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*

Boas por aqui já chove fraco temp está nos 5ºC humidade 71 %, sensaçao termica de 2ºC


----------



## FJC (10 Jan 2010 às 05:45)

Por aqui começam a cair os primeiros aguaceiros, que já serviram para molhar o chão...
o vento aumentou um pouco a sua intensidade, o que aumentou e muito o desconforto térmico!


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2010 às 05:48)

Primeiros pingos

5cº 55%hr


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 05:53)

Chuva fraca com 5,0ºC, 75%HR, 1012,7hpa e um windchill de 0,5ºC  0,4mm e rajada máxima de 45km/h


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 05:57)

Antes da chuva estava 6,6ºC e agora estão 4,8ºC o chill é de 0º 

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## cactus (10 Jan 2010 às 05:57)

baixou para os 4ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 06:05)

*4,7ºC* esta frente foi muito fraquinho só deixou 0,4mm o pós frontal parece ser muito mais interessante


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2010 às 06:18)

A que horas deve chegar a precepitação?


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 06:19)

kikofra disse:


> A que horas deve chegar a precepitação?



Penso que o melhor vai ser toda a manha com aguaceiros fortes e trovoada...mas aguaceiros  já se sabe como é é sorte

4,6º


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2010 às 06:22)

miguel disse:


> Penso que o melhor vai ser toda a manha com aguaceiros fortes e trovoada...mas aguaceiros  já se sabe como é é sorte
> 
> 4,6º



Obrigado, acho que vou dormir depois de houver algo alguem me deve acordar ja sendo de dia.


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 08:23)

Bom dia..alguém me consegue explicar porque e que aqui não choveu durante a noite?! não há vestígios nem na relva,tudo seco que uma palha, estão neste momento 4°c e vento muito forte com rajadas que ascendem já os 48km/h será a influência do vento que não deixa cair a precipitação?


----------



## cdm (10 Jan 2010 às 08:26)

SminteR disse:


> Bom dia..alguém me consegue explicar porque e que aqui não choveu durante a noite?! não há vestígios nem na relva,tudo seco que uma palha, estão neste momento 4°c e vento muito forte com rajadas que ascendem já os 48km/h será a influência do vento que não deixa cair a precipitação?



Não te sei responder, mas também estou com a mesma dúvida, por aqui passa-se o mesmo.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Jan 2010 às 08:36)

Bom dia!

Sigo com 3.9ºC e com chuva fraca que ao bater no vidro faz algum barulho, talvez tenha algum granizo miudo à mistura.


----------



## cdm (10 Jan 2010 às 08:38)

Bons Dias
Aqui em Mafra o céu começou a ficar bastante encoberto de há meia hora para cá. O  vento forte abrandou um pouco, e o frio continua, mas não sei a temp.ºC exacta. Parece que ainda não é hoje que vou ver neve ou sleet em Mafra outra vez


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Jan 2010 às 08:38)

Por aqui Lisboa não atingiu temperaturas abaixo dos 7 graus

Agora la desceu para os 6,4... com chuva...

rica onda de frio... sim senhor

Continuo a perguntar onde o freemeteo ve a saraiva????!


----------



## cdm (10 Jan 2010 às 08:42)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Por aqui Lisboa não atingiu temperaturas abaixo dos 7 graus
> 
> Agora la desceu para os 6,4... com chuva...
> 
> ...



ainda vai a tempo de acertar para as 12h00 eheh
mas já perdi todas as esperanças


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 08:49)

Por aqui ainda só cairam uns aguaceiros fracos nada de mais.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Jan 2010 às 08:49)

cdm disse:


> ainda vai a tempo de acertar para as 12h00 eheh
> mas já perdi todas as esperanças



Eu vou mas e dormir...
Eventos meteorologicos destes são uma desgraça....

E passei eu uma noite em claro para ver vento e uns pinguinhos de chuva

Passem bem


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Jan 2010 às 08:56)

Aumenta agora um pouco a intensidade e a temperatura baixou para os 3.6ºC


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 08:56)

aqui começou a cerca de 10 minutos a chuva uns pingos que caem no vidro com algum granizo a mistura tenho até algumas dúvidas em distinguir o que e isto.. 3.5C


----------



## Defender (10 Jan 2010 às 09:06)

Não acredito ........ aqui caem farrapos de neve misturados com chuva  ....estou a cerca de 110 m de altitude


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 09:11)

O *vitamos* relatou queda de neve em Coimbra, mas que depois passou a _sleet_.

---

Por aqui, chuva fraca e *4,0ºC*. Vento moderado a forte!


----------



## cdm (10 Jan 2010 às 09:11)

Defender disse:


> Não acredito ........ aqui caem farrapos de neve misturados com chuva  ....estou a cerca de 110 m de altitude



Que sorte! Boa! 
Espero que isso venha para a região da Grande Lisboa


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 09:12)

Aqui 3,3ºC e chuva.
84% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2010 às 09:34)

Bom dia.

Aqui esteve a nevar. Ainda pensei que era seria água-neve, mas era apenas neve.

Existe boa acumulação apartir da cota de 300 mt.


----------



## RMira (10 Jan 2010 às 09:35)

Boas, vou agora até ao topo da Serra da Arrábida e depois relato.

Em Setúbal (cota 30) estão 5ºC.


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 09:35)

aqui há pouco choveu fraco com a temp. a oscilar entre os *5,6ºC* e os *5,8ºC* e algum vento moderado.
agora sem  e com *5,6ºC*


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2010 às 09:36)

Por aqui chuva, 5,6º, 87% HR. Alguém sabe se chegou a haver algo mais que água neve em Montejunto ou noutro local? É que a partir de agora acabaram as probabilidades...


----------



## ALV72 (10 Jan 2010 às 09:36)

Defender disse:


> Não acredito ........ aqui caem farrapos de neve misturados com chuva  ....estou a cerca de 110 m de altitude



Pdes crer, aqui por Poiares está no mesmo, alguns farrapos de neve misturados com saraiva, se não fosse o vento .
Mas está mais frio do que quando me levantei há uma hora atras.

Joao


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2010 às 09:38)

Por Tomar os extremos de hoje, até ao momento, 

5.5 ºC (07:53)  
-0.9 ºC (01:43) 

Neste momento estão 4.1º. A ver vamos no que dá, a chuva esta a chegar.


----------



## Profetaa (10 Jan 2010 às 09:41)

Bom dia
Por cá 5º (tem vindo a subir)
71% de Humidade e de vez em quando caem uns pinguitos...Chuva...

http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## ALV72 (10 Jan 2010 às 09:43)

Lousano disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Aqui esteve a nevar. Ainda pensei que era seria água-neve, mas era apenas neve.
> 
> Existe boa acumulação apartir da cota de 300 mt.



Também consigo vêr da minha janela e com os binóculos, principalmente nos descampados das éolicas. Falta é mais precipitação

Joao


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 09:45)

Há relatos de neve em Fátima também.


----------



## cdm (10 Jan 2010 às 09:47)

Em Mafra nem neve, nem sleet, nem granizo, nem chuva   

Por cá só muito vento e o céu nublado por nuvens meio esquisitas


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2010 às 09:47)

Vince disse:


> Há relatos de neve em Fátima também.



E Tomar tão perto


----------



## Defender (10 Jan 2010 às 09:49)

Aqui continuam a cair "farrapos" sem acumulação ..... bastante vento e sensação térmica bastante desconfortável


----------



## EGIT-ANA (10 Jan 2010 às 09:51)

Vince disse:


> Há relatos de neve em Fátima também.



Parabéns. Quer dizer que o frio se está a aguentar.


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 09:51)

Vince disse:


> Há relatos de neve em Fátima também.



finalmente um relato de Neve no distrito de Santarém

por aqui chove fraco, e no meu dos finos pingos vejo umas coisinhas minusculas a flutuarem...devem de ser pingos
*
5,6ºC*


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2010 às 09:55)

Recomeçou a chover, mas agora água-neve.


----------



## Pedro F (10 Jan 2010 às 09:55)

Por Torres Novas nota-se o chão húmido.
Temperatura actual: *3,5ºC*
HR: *84%*

Tenho vista para as Serras d'Aire e Candeeiros e nem numa nem noutra se nota qualquer tipo de existência de neve...


----------



## cdm (10 Jan 2010 às 09:57)

EGIT-ANA disse:


> Parabéns. Quer dizer que o frio se está a aguentar.



Pois está! E, pelo menos por aqui, há vento que agrava o frio ! Agora só falta a metade da precipitação para eventualmente termos neve :assobio:


----------



## Saloish (10 Jan 2010 às 09:58)

squidward disse:


> finalmente um relato de Neve no distrito de Santarém
> 
> por aqui chove fraco, e no meu dos finos pingos vejo umas coisinhas minusculas a flutuarem...devem de ser pingos
> *
> 5,6ºC*



Por aqui tambem uma chuva muito fina com coisinhas minusculas a flotoarem, mas nao me parece neve, e a temperatura esta estavel nos 4º


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 09:58)

Parou de chover um pouco.

*3,8ºC* e 89%.


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 10:02)

de vez em quando aparecem umas gotas maiores e mais brancas...e outro pormenor é que aqui em frente tenho uma protecção da Repsol de cor escura e alguns pingos deixam uma marca branca mas que desaparece quase a seguir...estarei a sonhar ou estar a começar a aqui uma ligeirissima agua-neve...o que me intriga muito é que estão 5,6ºC encalhados há uma hora, nem sobe nem desce.


----------



## Mix (10 Jan 2010 às 10:04)

Bonz diaz, aqui ond moro (Ferreira do Zezere a 380m d altitud, e mesm pertinh d Tomar) nevou muito durante unz 20 min (maiz ou menz das 9h30m ás 9h50m).. 
Nest moment algunz flocoz..


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 10:05)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal tenho agora 5,0ºC o vento do nada foi embora a rajada máxima foi de 61,2km/h agora é praticamente nulo, o windchill mais baixo foi de -1ºC


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 10:05)

algumas rajadas de vento agora que fez subir a temp. para 5,7ºC


----------



## Mix (10 Jan 2010 às 10:06)

Alguem de tomar q diga como está o tempo por lá ?


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 10:07)

Durante a madrugada caiu alguma chuva fraca, que não deu para acumular nada, apenas molhou o chão.

Por agora estão 5,7ºC e vento moderado com rajadas, que faz um windchill de 1ºC, segundo a estação. 

Pressão a descer, nos 1010 mb.

Estou a 16 metros de altitude, nem valia a pena esperar nada.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2010 às 10:08)

Mix disse:


> Bonz diaz, aqui ond moro (Ferreira do Zezere a 380m d altitud, e mesm pertinh d Tomar) nevou muito durante unz 20 min (maiz ou menz das 9h30m ás 9h50m)..
> Nest moment algunz flocoz..



Oi, antes de mais parabens  e FZ esta a cerca de 200 metros acima de Tomar 

Mas ainda espero ver neve na minha estação.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jan 2010 às 10:11)

Mix disse:


> Bonz diaz, aqui ond moro (Ferreira do Zezere a 380m d altitud, e mesm pertinh d Tomar) nevou muito durante unz 20 min (maiz ou menz das 9h30m ás 9h50m)..
> Nest moment algunz flocoz..



Bem vindo ao Fórum *Mix* 
Neve em Ferreira do Zêzere, que Sorte! 
Mas é normal devido á diferença de altitude para Tomar, já o ano passado também cairam aí uns flocos.


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 10:11)

por aqui chove fraco, mas de vez em quando há umas rajadas de vento.

e no Montejunto, alguém sabe como está lá o tempo???


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jan 2010 às 10:12)

Neste momento está a chover, mas no ar estão varios pontos brancos!!


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2010 às 10:15)

Mix disse:


> Alguem de tomar q diga como está o tempo por lá ?



http://www.meteotomar.info


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2010 às 10:17)

Um vídeo feito à pressa.


No momento em que nevava estava cerca de 3º.
É pena é que a serra fique com quase toda a precipitação, como verão nas imagens.

Neste momento 4,1º, saraiva e alguns flocos perdidos.


----------



## Mix (10 Jan 2010 às 10:18)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi, antes de mais parabens  e FZ esta a cerca de 200 metros acima de Tomar
> 
> Mas ainda espero ver neve na minha estação.



Bigado  Poiz é, unz 200m maiz acima q tomar..  por ai´ nem unz pingoz d chuva cairam ?


----------



## raposo_744 (10 Jan 2010 às 10:21)

Estou em Alváres(Góis)
Há muitos anos que não nevava como hoje.Tudo branco


----------



## Mix (10 Jan 2010 às 10:23)

Thomar disse:


> Bem vindo ao Fórum *Mix*
> Neve em Ferreira do Zêzere, que Sorte!
> Mas é normal devido á diferença de altitude para Tomar, já o ano passado também cairam aí uns flocos.



Pois foi.. Maz acho que hoj caíu com um pouco maiz de intensidade que o ano passado, apesar de ter durado menz tempo.. maz o dia ainda n acabou, e vai caindo unz flocoz, está a amaeaçar..


----------



## Mix (10 Jan 2010 às 10:25)

lsalvador disse:


> http://www.meteotomar.info



Poiz..  maz valeu, tankz..


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2010 às 10:27)

Neva agora com alguma intensidade e muito vento.

3,1º


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2010 às 10:32)

Bom dia

Chove em Abrantes com 3.7ºC e alguns flocos perdidos no meio, mas nada de mais


----------



## Profetaa (10 Jan 2010 às 10:32)

Por cá,nao tenho duvidas em afirmar,cairam uns flocos misturados com chuva.
Na altura estavam 4.5º, 78%Humidade...

http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Jan 2010 às 10:32)

Boas...já há relatos de neve no porto...

ACTUALIZADA ÀS 10h19

Está a nevar em alguns concelhos do distrito do Porto, revelou fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia ao tvi24.pt.

Envie as suas fotos para aqui

«Temos informações de queda de neve no Centro interior, nas localidades mais próximas da Serra da Estrela e no litoral, sobretudo a Norte do Porto», disse a mesma fonte.

Está prevista a queda de neve «em quase todo o país» este domingo. «Mas não deve nevar na região de Lisboa, a não ser em altitudes superiores a 300-400 metros, ou seja, casos como Sintra», acrescentou.

No Sul está prevista «chuva muito forte». 

Fonte: Diário IOL

Cumps


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 10:33)

aqui continua a chover fraco e a temp. voltou para os *5,6ºC*

no Montejunto não há relatos?


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 10:34)

Vão caindo uns pingos, a precipitação vai em 0,8mm hoje e  a temperatura actual é de 5,3ºC...chill de 2ºC   1011,0hpa e 75%HR


----------



## Pedro F (10 Jan 2010 às 10:39)

Por Torres Novas chove fraco, com minúsculos flocos pelo meio...
A temperatura está nos *3,2ºC* e a HR nos *90%*.
*0,5 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## aqpcb (10 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

Du_Ga disse:


> Boas...já há relatos de neve no porto...
> 
> ACTUALIZADA ÀS 10h19
> 
> ...




Já apareceu imagens na RTPn e nas câmeras do transito da Cidade Invicta.


----------



## LMCG (10 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

Sigo com 3.1ºC 97% HR e vento de Nordeste 5Km/h.

Localização: Arredores de Aveiras de Cima (110m altitude)


----------



## Iuri (10 Jan 2010 às 10:46)

No Estoril: chuva fraca e temperaturas seguramente baixas.


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 10:52)

aqui a temp. finalmente quebrou a barreira dos *5,6ºC* e está agora nos *5,5ºC*

edit: 5,4ºC já


----------



## bluejay (10 Jan 2010 às 10:53)

Neva aos 465m na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## Mix (10 Jan 2010 às 10:54)

Nest momento cai intensamente neve.. Mesmo muita..  e flocos mto grossoz, e´pena q n fica no chao..


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Jan 2010 às 10:55)

Curiosamente a temperatura que agora registo é mais baixa do que a que registei de madrugada...

5,2 ºC


----------



## Mix (10 Jan 2010 às 11:03)

Nunc vi nda assim..  tempestade de neve autentica..  muita neve e muit vent tb..


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 11:04)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Curiosamente a temperatura que agora registo é mais baixa do que a que registei de madrugada...
> 
> 5,2 ºC



aqui também vou com 5,2ºC...começou a descer.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2010 às 11:04)

Mix disse:


> Nest momento cai intensamente neve.. Mesmo muita..  e flocos mto grossoz, e´pena q n fica no chao..



Por Tomar esta 3.3º e a cair.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 11:06)

Mix disse:


> Nest momento cai intensamente neve.. Mesmo muita..  e flocos mto grossoz, e´pena q n fica no chao..



A mesma situação deste lado do rio. Não querer acumular, porque neve nao falta.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 11:07)

Grande negridão para o lado do mar, mas aqui, apenas chuva fraca.

4,7ºC e 86%.

O vento continua moderado a forte!


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 11:51)

aqui chuva e *5,4ºC*

no Montejunto a coisa deve de ser animada, pena não haver relatos de lá


----------



## cdm (10 Jan 2010 às 11:52)

Cá em Mafra só vento e chuviscos muito fracos de vez em quando (quase nem se notam, a não ser pelo chão húmido). Neve, Água-neve ou Granizo nem vê-los


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Jan 2010 às 11:53)

4,9ºC 

Isto não para de descer e a chover


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 11:54)

Por aqui neste momento estão 4.9ºC, por volta das 9:30h caiu chuva e nessa chuva que caia havia pequenas gotas brancas a voar, parecia-me neve mas não sei.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 11:54)

squidward disse:


> aqui chuva e *5,4ºC*
> 
> no Montejunto a coisa deve de ser animada, pena não haver relatos de lá



Entre as 5h e as 6h, os relatos do alto de Montejunto foram apenas de água-neve fraca. 


------------------------

Enquanto em grande parte do país neva, aqui por volta das 11h15 ouviu-se um trovão.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2010 às 11:55)

Por aqui a mínima registei-a a pouco, 3,2ºC, sigo com 4,8ºC, humidade nos 90%, vento moderado a forte de E, 1008 hPa e um windchill de 3ºC, que já esteve nos 0ºC.
Vai pingando...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 11:56)

AnDré disse:


> Entre as 5h e as 6h, os relatos do alto de Montejunto foram apenas de água-neve fraca.
> 
> 
> ------------------------
> ...



Boa trovões também há


----------



## cactus (10 Jan 2010 às 11:57)

Boas aqui 5,1ºC nao passa disto, estive na serra da arrabida perto dos 500 m chegou a estar 2ºC a chover, depois esteve sempre nos 3ºc cuviscou sempre, nao vi sinais de nada ( estranho)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2010 às 11:57)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 5,6 ºC. Tal como eu a esperava.

Actual de 6,2 ºC e chuva fraca, com 2,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## cdm (10 Jan 2010 às 11:57)

Queda de neve prevista para todo o território continental este Domingo
http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=189101


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2010 às 11:58)

AnDré disse:


> Entre as 5h e as 6h, os relatos do alto de Montejunto foram apenas de água-neve fraca.
> 
> 
> ------------------------
> ...





Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa trovões também há



Também já ouvi um trovão aqui, no momento em que estava muito vento e chovia fraco...


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2010 às 11:58)

Por Tomar tenho 2.9 com chuva e ja tenho o site a dar Agua-Neve.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 11:59)

JFPT disse:


> Também já ouvi um trovão aqui, no momento em que estava muito vento e chovia fraco...



Há alguma hipotese de cá haver trovoada.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Há alguma hipotese de cá haver trovoada.



Agora com o pós-frontal, são os habituais aguaceiros e trovoadas, e pelo que vejo vêem potentes, sim há a hipótese de trovejar ai
1007hPa, a descer...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 12:03)

JFPT disse:


> Agora com o pós-frontal, são os habituais aguaceiros e trovoadas, e pelo que vejo vêem potentes, sim há a hipótese de trovejar ai
> 1007hPa, a descer...



Boa então fico á espera da festa.


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 12:04)

confirmaram me agora neve em fátima desde as 9 da manhã! to a pensar em ir até a serras será que há hipóteses de continuar a nevar esta tarde??


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

Um aguaceiro que passou há 10 minutos deixou aqui acumulados 3,2 mm.

Infelizmente era tudo água liquida  pois estavam na altura 6,0ºC.

Venha de lá o pós-frontal.. Pressão a descer, nos 1009 mb, e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 12:19)

*5,9ºC* e Sol a brilhar!

Mesmo assim, esta temperatura, a esta hora, não é todos os dias.

Humidade a 83% e vento a 31,7 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 12:20)

Aqui pouco tem chovido até agora apenas 1,2mm, espero que os aguaceiros venha a animar mais o dia que até agora tem valido pela temperatura muito baixa para a hora do dia...  5,1ºC, 85%HR, 1009,5hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 12:26)

Por aqui estão 5.6ºC e o céu está nublado, a precipitação acumulada até agora é de 2.1mm, de notar que o vento já sopra por vezes moderado.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Jan 2010 às 12:29)

Boas

Sigo agora com 4.5ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2010 às 12:29)

Boas

Neste momento não cai nada
Ainda não esteve a nevar a sério, mas sempre que chove trás uns flocos agarrados.
A esta hora ainda 2.5ºC


----------



## bewild (10 Jan 2010 às 12:31)

AnDré disse:


> Entre as 5h e as 6h, os relatos do alto de Montejunto foram apenas de água-neve fraca.
> 
> 
> ------------------------
> ...



Boas, relativamente a ontem em Montejunto até às 5h30 nevava em Montejunto mas fraco. Relativamente à questão que meteste ontem quando começou a cair flocos estava 1ºC mas pouco tempo depois desceu para os 0ºC (isto verificado no termómetro do carro).

Aproveito também para dizer que por volta das 6h já em Sobral de Monte Agraço caíu um aguaceiro onde se via alguns flocos mas por muito pouco tempo, sensivelmente 1 minuto.

Neste momento 3,4ºC a subir às 12h ía com 3ºC.

Lamento só estar a postar agora mas depois o sono apertou e dormir também faz bem. 

bewild


----------



## Saloish (10 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

bewild disse:


> Boas, relativamente a ontem em Montejunto até às 5h30 nevava em Montejunto mas fraco. Relativamente à questão que meteste ontem quando começou a cair flocos estava 1ºC mas pouco tempo depois desceu para os 0ºC (isto verificado no termómetro do carro).
> 
> Aproveito também para dizer que por volta das 6h já em Sobral de Monte Agraço caíu um aguaceiro onde se via alguns flocos mas por muito pouco tempo, sensivelmente 1 minuto.
> 
> ...



Neva no Sobral ou no forte do alqueidao?


----------



## bewild (10 Jan 2010 às 12:43)

Saloish disse:


> Neva no Sobral ou no forte do alqueidao?



Não neva por aqui e a temperatura iniciou a sua subida portanto não deve acontecer mesmo nada hoje. 

A culpa é da falta de precipitação nesta zona porque se houvesse acredito que até poderia surgir alguma coisa.

bewild


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2010 às 12:47)

Por aqui tudo normal tirando a temperatura muito baixa 5.3ºC 

O vento está moderado entre E e NE rajada máxima de 56 km/h.


----------



## cactus (10 Jan 2010 às 12:54)

Por aqui vai chuviscando, a temp mantem-se inalteravel nos 5,1 ºC


----------



## Snow (10 Jan 2010 às 12:58)

aqui alterna neve, agua-neve e chuva. Temperatura de 2,7º


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 13:13)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

boa tarde 

Uma madrugada calma mas com muitas expectativas até que a temperatura iniciou uma escalada ainda que muito lenta, deu lugar a uma manhã mais agitada a avaliar pelo vento que passou de quase nulo a moderado e até com algumas rajadas de NE, porém as nuvens deslocam-se de Sul.

A temperatura mínima ficou-se até agora por *1.9ºC*.
O céu está muito nublado, já ocorreu alguma precipitação mas neste momento surgem apenas alguns pingos muito dispersos.

Valores actuais: *5.5ºC* / *66% HR* _...até já!_


----------



## Gongas (10 Jan 2010 às 13:18)

No site do IM Coimbra com Neve?? é pa mais tarde recordar!!!!


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 13:21)

*6,0ºC* regista a minha estação...deve de ser das mais elevadas aqui na região


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2010 às 13:28)

Boas tardes
Apenas chuva.
Mínima de 1.4ºC às 0.01h e máxima de 3.8ºC (até agora), registada por volta das 10h.
Por agora segue em ligeira queda nos 3.1ºC.


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 13:30)

Trovão  

7,1ºC e 94% HR


----------



## rufer (10 Jan 2010 às 13:35)

Boas.

Hoje passei pela serra de aire e candeeiros e nevava na zona dos alvados e mira de aire. Por volta das 9 e pouco.

Por aqui não chove e a temperatura está nos 3ºC.

Alguém sabe o que esperar para a tarde e noite? Parece-me que a temperatura está a manter-se baixa o que significa que para a noite pode baixar mais não é?


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 13:39)

Cai então o primeiro aguaceiro deste pós-frontal!

Temperatura a descer para os *5,6ºC*.

Nada de granizo, ainda. Humidade a 88% e vento a 23,4 km/h de NE (45º).


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 13:40)

Caro Rufer, quando passaste esta manha pela serra os campos ja tinham alguma aparencia branca no chao? notava-se alguma coisa? estou a pensar em ir passear até á serra esta tarde, esperava ver alguma neve quanto mais nao seja uns flocos a cair..


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2010 às 13:41)

Cai agora o aguaceiro do primeiro pós-frontal, ao que fez descer a temperatura aos 4,3ºC, já ouvi um trovão, ainda que muito ao longe, 1006 hPa, 92% de humidade e windchill nos 4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2010 às 13:45)

A precipitação acumulada ficou pelos 3,0 mm.

Ainda 6,7 ºC e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## cactus (10 Jan 2010 às 13:50)

Ligeira subida agora para os 6ºC


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 13:53)

ao menos que venha uma trovoada, para alegrar o dia

*6,6ºC*


----------



## rufer (10 Jan 2010 às 13:53)

SminteR disse:


> Caro Rufer, quando passaste esta manha pela serra os campos ja tinham alguma aparencia branca no chao? notava-se alguma coisa? estou a pensar em ir passear até á serra esta tarde, esperava ver alguma neve quanto mais nao seja uns flocos a cair..



Quando passei ainda não havia praticamente acumulação em nenhum lado. Apenas um pouco na saída dos alvados para Mira de Aire. Mas estamos a falar de uma altitude de 200 e poucos metros. É possivel que no alto a situação fosse e esteja diferente. Eu ainda pensei subir pelos alvados até às grutas e passar pela serra de Santo António, mas como estava a nevar pensei que podia estar muita neve mais para cima e não fui. 
Se fores conta como está. Logo à noite vou passar novamente por essa zona.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Jan 2010 às 13:54)

Cai agora uma aguaceiro fraco e a temperatura desceu para os 4.7ºC


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 13:54)

Cai o primeiro aguaceiro pós-frontal.

Chove fraco de momento. 7,4ºC. A 16 metros de altitude não espero nada (a não ser chuva...) 

EDIT 14:10 - 1 mm acumulado. Chuva moderada puxada a vento moderado.


----------



## meteo (10 Jan 2010 às 13:59)

Aqui à altitude de 0 metros,tem chovido bastante. Há pouco no carro estavam 5ºC.


----------



## Fernando (10 Jan 2010 às 14:08)

Parece-me começar a ver água-neve aqui por Lisboa (Benfica)


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 14:09)

Fernando disse:


> Parece-me começar a ver água-neve aqui por Lisboa (Benfica)



hmmm..a serio?? aqui a temp. está demasiado alta


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Jan 2010 às 14:10)

Chove agora moderadamente e com 4.8ºC


----------



## Zapiao (10 Jan 2010 às 14:16)

Tive indicaçao do meu pai q viu cair uns farrapos d neve em Coimbra perto dos Olivais (150mt) por volta das 9h


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Jan 2010 às 14:17)

Fernando disse:


> Parece-me começar a ver água-neve aqui por Lisboa (Benfica)



Lool era bom, mas isso não é possível com as temperaturas que estão na região de Lisboa.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2010 às 14:18)

Tenho relatos de estarem a cair flocos no Barreiro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2010 às 14:21)

Continua a chuva moderada, com 6,4 ºC.

Acumulados 4,2 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2010 às 14:22)

Skizzo disse:


> Tenho relatos de estarem a cair flocos no Barreiro



O Barreiro tem uma altitude de cerca de 20 metros. Com esta temperatura é simplesmente impossível.


----------



## GARFEL (10 Jan 2010 às 14:22)

boas
depois dos meus 40 km de bike (ui que sensação termica TERRIVEL hoje) nos arredores de tomar. apanhei chuva, agua neve e neve mas nunca com acumulação
saí ás 9 horas de tomar com 6,1º
como andei para norte (zona de CÊRAS E AREIAS) não faço a minima ideia do que terá acontecido em TOMAR
apanhei muita chuva com 1 e 2º
agua neve com 1 2 e 3º
e a neve variou com 2 e 2,6º
foi fixe mesmo atendendo a que no regreso fiquei enregelado e tava a ver que nem me conseguia despir para o banho pois até tinha dores nos dedos
( nem tinha tacto - fónix)


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 14:22)

rufer disse:


> Quando passei ainda não havia praticamente acumulação em nenhum lado. Apenas um pouco na saída dos alvados para Mira de Aire. Mas estamos a falar de uma altitude de 200 e poucos metros. É possivel que no alto a situação fosse e esteja diferente. Eu ainda pensei subir pelos alvados até às grutas e passar pela serra de Santo António, mas como estava a nevar pensei que podia estar muita neve mais para cima e não fui.
> Se fores conta como está. Logo à noite vou passar novamente por essa zona.



sim já estou a caminho de lá..podias ir aqui postando a tua temperatura pra me ir guiando se não te importasses..


----------



## ferreirinha47 (10 Jan 2010 às 14:24)

aqui por Leiria nem neve nem muita xuva, só mesmo um vento moderado e algum frio


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 14:26)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O Barreiro tem uma altitude de cerca de 20 metros. Com esta temperatura é simplesmente impossível.



Subscrevo.  

Então se eu estou a 19 metros e a única coisa que vejo é água no seu estado mais líquido, como é que é possível estarem a cair flocos no Barreiro?


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 14:27)

Chove por aqui com 5,7ºC e vento moderado 

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

Vince disse:


> Há relatos de neve em Fátima também.



Há relatos de tambem ter havido em ourem



ferreirinha47 disse:


> aqui por Leiria nem neve nem muita xuva, só mesmo um vento moderado e algum frio



Aqui o vento ate teve forte de manha, mas nada de neve


----------



## Defender (10 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

Boa tarde a todos...

Por aqui caiu alguma neve sem acumulação pelas 9:30 da manhã. (140 m de altitude)

Fui até à Serra da Lousã (zona do Gondramaz - Miranda do Corvo - 400 m de altitude) e a aldeia estava linda com bastante acumulação de neve. Um passeio que sugiro pela tarde uma vez que a aldeia tem um bom acesso a partir de Miranda do Corvo.

A partir da aldeia apenas de jipe mas já existiam zonas com alguma acumulação...


----------



## Zoelae (10 Jan 2010 às 14:37)

João Ferreira disse:


> Lool era bom, mas isso não é possível com as temperaturas que estão na região de Lisboa.



Ar seco, sem vento e flocos grandes, é possível! Podes ter uma fina camada próximo do chão com 5ºC e mais acima teres logo temperaturas negativas.


----------



## rufer (10 Jan 2010 às 14:37)

SminteR disse:


> sim já estou a caminho de lá..podias ir aqui postando a tua temperatura pra me ir guiando se não te importasses..



Ok. Mas olha que eu estou na zona de Abrantes que ainda fica um pouco longe. 

Neste momento aqui estão 3,5ºC.

Na cidade de Abrantes estão neste momento e segundo o site meteoabrantes, 2,4ºC. Está com tendência de subida.

Não chove


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2010 às 14:42)

Noticia do Jornal "O Templario"

*Caiu neve em Tomar 
(© Jornal O Templário, em 10-01-2010 12:43, por Jornal O Templário)  


A neve foi mais visível nos pontos mais altos da região




Na manhã deste domingo, dia 10, caíram alguns flocos de neve em Tomar. Na cidade durante alguns minutos foi possível observar a queda de flocos de neve que se derretiam em poucos segundos.
Nas zonas mais altas o fenómeno foi mais visível uma vez que a neve caía em maior quantidade.
A previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia para todo o território continental indica queda de neve este domingo.
A neve deve chegar sobretudo nas regiões interiores que se situem acima dos 300 metros. 
A Protecção Civil recomenda especial atenção na condução de veículos, particularmente nas vias propensas à formação de gelo e acumulação de neve, e a utilização de várias camadas de roupa em zonas mais frias.*


----------



## RMira (10 Jan 2010 às 14:48)

Parece incrível mas...

Parece-me claramente água neve em Setúbal à pouco...tenho fotos, só um momento!


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2010 às 14:51)

Aqui agora céu muito nublado e vento muito forte, com rajada máxima de 96,1 km/h.

A sensação de frio é terrível e segundo a estação já chegou aos -12,7º.

Neste momento 5,3º e 1,5mm de precip. acumulados.


----------



## RMira (10 Jan 2010 às 14:51)




----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 14:52)

mirones disse:


> Parece incrível mas...
> 
> Água neve em Setúbal à pouco...tenho fotos, só um momento!



 Eu tive a olhar bem para a chuva e não vi  se calhar foi so ai nessa zona 

5,8ºC na Davis no terraço aqui em baixo chegou a marcar 4,5º no termómetro de mercúrio

2,4mm até agora


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2010 às 14:53)

boas tardes
por fim consigo arranjar um pc....que sofrimento
por arranhó sigo com 4º e ceu muito nublado, o vento sopra moderado de ESE o que torna o frio intenso.
pela manha e madrugada choveu com intensidade e a minima foi de 3º, infelizmente nao nevou...pelo menos que tenha visto
na sexta feira ocorreram aguaceiros pela tarde com 5-6º mas tambem nao nevou, somente em santo quintino a cerca de 350m houve relatos de agua-neve e  tanto na serra do ourimeiro a 445m como no pico da carvalha a 400m deve tambem ter caido alguma  coisa; hoje a cota deve ter andado nos 400-500m pelo que talvez tenha caido agua neve nos pontos mais altos acima referidos ,pela madrugada.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2010 às 14:56)

Sigo com 5,9ºC, 1004 hPa, HR 93% e vento moderado de E.
Ainda a pouco caiu muito pouco e pequena, mas caiu, alguma água-neve, tínhamos de estar bem com atenção para ver.


----------



## RMira (10 Jan 2010 às 14:57)

miguel disse:


> Eu tive a olhar bem para a chuva e não vi  se calhar foi so ai nessa zona
> 
> 5,8ºC na Davis no terraço aqui em baixo chegou a marcar 4,5º no termómetro de mercúrio
> 
> 2,4mm até agora



Pois Miguel, deve ter sido um aguaceiro localizado. Engraçada a cortina branca que caiu durante 5 minutos...


----------



## meo (10 Jan 2010 às 15:01)

ola boa tarde
por aqui 2,8graus
vale nogueira caneças
esta muito


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 15:12)

mirones disse:


> Pois Miguel, deve ter sido um aguaceiro localizado. Engraçada a cortina branca que caiu durante 5 minutos...



Isolado não foi porque aqui também chovia bem...venha o próximo  

5,8ºC
2,4mm


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2010 às 15:15)

Por aqui alguns aguaceiros mas nada de transcendentes já renderam 3.0 mm.

Estou com 5.7ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## cdm (10 Jan 2010 às 15:16)

Aqui em Mafra chove e está bastante vento. 
Neve ou granizo ou sleet já perdi mesmo esperança


----------



## meo (10 Jan 2010 às 15:17)

agua neve em caneças vale nogueira


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2010 às 15:20)

agua neve em setubal??
com o clima aqui do sitio ainda vou ter neve forte hoje
infelizmente ta tanto "calor" nos 850hpa como em superficie....neve hoje aqui? impossivel...se fosse era pela manha
o que se pode eventualmente passar é um aguaceiro forte deixar muito granizo no solo ou algo do genero....sempre é melhor que nada
por agora manteem-se os 4-5º com ceu muito nublado por nebulosidade de base baixa ( 400-450m) e vento forte de SE.
deixo aqui os extremos desde 6f em arranhó ( resultados de temperatura estimados nao oficiais):
*6f*: ceu tornando-se muito nublado por estratocumulus, cumulus,  cumulus congestus e cumulunimbus, aguaceiros durante a tarde e vento de norte fraco a moderado 2º/10º
*sabado*: ceu pouco nublado ou limpo, geada forte pela manhã a aguentar-se até as 10h da manha, vento fraco de norte rodando para ESE -1º/10º
*domingo (hoje): *ceu muito nublado, chuva durante a madrugada e periodos de chuva/aguaceiros á tarde, vento de SE 3º/7º ( a maxima deverá ser durante a noite)


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 15:21)

Agua neve em mem martins. Não sei como é possivel pelas temperaturas relatadas na estação em mira sintra mas que caiu, lá isso caiu. Para alem da altura da zona, estou num predio de 12 andares, e foi aqui que vi cair... não sei se pode influenciar ou não!


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 15:22)

estou já em plena serra de santo antônio se agora está assim eu imagino de manhã..alguma neve ainda está a cair muito diferente de lá debaixo cá em cima muito gelo na estrada e nevoeiro cerrado,assustador


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 15:44)

Aproxima-se um exército de aguaceiros moderados a fortes que podem trazer granizo e trovoada. 

Até agora, e desde as 0 horas, levo acumulados 5,3 mm.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 15:47)

O *teles* está agora no alto da serra dos Candeeiros, diz que estão 3ºC e que não há sinal de neve lá.

---------------

Aqui vai pingando.
5ºC e 3mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## seqmad (10 Jan 2010 às 15:48)

Que tristeza e que desilusão, sempre nos 6º, aguaceiros de vez em quando, e a neve por quase todo o país e neste canto desgraçado nada... essa água neve nesses locais à volta de Lisboa, Barreiro etc. não tem um pouco de imaginação à mistura? Espero bem que seja mesmo, para quem viu...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 15:58)

Por aqui já á algum tempo que não se passa nada, inclusive até já apareceu o sol, a temperatura está nos 6.1ºC, ainda estou á espera das trovoadas.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jan 2010 às 16:02)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui, a miséria do costume... até enoja... nem neve, nem granizo, nem canivetes... nada... apenas chuva...

Resta-me dar os parabéns aos contemplados, pelo dia memorável que se viveu um pouco por todo o lado...

Mínima de 6ºC, e máxima de 8.5ºC...
5,3mm de chuva (dados do Lightining), 7.8ºC de temperatura, 80%HR, 1007hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 16:09)

Grande escuridão agora! 

Temperatura nos *5,9ºC* mas ainda não chove.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 16:18)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

*olá* 

Céu preenchido por Nimbostratus e algumas abertas, sem precipitação, vento moderado de N/NE com windchill algo acentuado se bem que a temperatura subiu ligeiramente até aos *7.7ºC* pelo início da tarde tendo descido desde aí.

Valores actuais: *6.8ºC* / *56% HR*


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 16:19)

Gilmet disse:


> Grande escuridão agora!
> 
> Temperatura nos *5,9ºC* mas ainda não chove.



Também se verificou neve chuva por ai amigo?
Confirmei com mais gente e não fui o único a ver!


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2010 às 16:21)

jppm89 disse:


> Também se verificou neve chuva por ai amigo?
> Confirmei com mais gente e não fui o único a ver!



Sim, aqui vi água-neve, mas por pouco tempo.
Sigo com 5,5ºC(a descer), vento moderado de E, 96% HR, 1005 hPa, windchill de 4ºC, muito negro e chuva fraca.


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 16:23)

teles vem ao alto da da serra de santo antônio que ainda encontras neve..tem estado a cair lentamente muito nevoeiro e nos alvados também! atenção ao gelo na estrada..


----------



## meceo (10 Jan 2010 às 16:23)

olá a todos,

Há cerca de 2h atrás, também vi água-neve em Mem-Martins, mas mesmo assim estou sem esperança que haja neve. Não tenho termómetro para temperatura ambiente (vou adquirir um!) mas tenho a sensação à pele de estar menos frio. 

Parabéns aos felizardos que viram neve a cair, é lindo!!!


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 16:24)

meceo disse:


> olá a todos,
> 
> Há cerca de 2h atrás, também vi água-neve em Mem-Martins, mas mesmo assim estou sem esperança que haja neve. Não tenho termómetro para temperatura ambiente (vou adquirir um!) mas tenho a sensação à pele de estar menos frio.
> 
> Parabéns aos felizardos que viram neve a cair, é lindo!!!



Está a cair de novo neve chuva, mas com maior intensidade ....


----------



## meceo (10 Jan 2010 às 16:27)

Verdade, era tão bom que nevasse...


----------



## rufer (10 Jan 2010 às 16:30)

SminteR disse:


> teles vem ao alto da da serra de santo antônio que ainda encontras neve..tem estado a cair lentamente muito nevoeiro e nos alvados também! atenção ao gelo na estrada..



SminteR, logo à noite estava a pensar passar aí pelo alto. O que achas? As estradas estão perigosas não? E ainda neva?


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 16:31)

meceo disse:


> Verdade, era tão bom que nevasse...



Duvido muito mesmo! Que neve a sério duvido! Já fico contente com estes episodios! 

Sigo com chuva só agora!


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 16:31)

Volta a chover fraco em Setúbal com 5,7ºC, 85%HR, 1007,4hpa e vento moderado com um windchill de 3ºC...tenho até ao momento registados 2,4mm de precipitação liquida  

*Em tempo real*


----------



## DRC (10 Jan 2010 às 16:40)

jppm89 disse:


> Está a cair de novo neve chuva, mas com maior intensidade ....



Dúvido mesmo muito da veracidade desses episódios de água-neve aqui na zona de Lisboa, ainda para mais numa altura em que as temperaturas rondavam os 7ºC. O que poderá ter sido visto foi algum granizo que acompanhava os aguaceiros, tal como sucedeu aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.

Condições actuais:
Temperatura: 6,3ºC
Humidade Relativa: 86%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1007.1 hPa
Vento: 7,2 km/h de E / NE
Precipitação diária: 2,5 mm


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2010 às 17:22)

Bem isto hoje não se pode andar na rua
Estão 2.6ºC
A máxima foi de 3.7ºC
O céu está muito nublado, e pena que não cai nada desde o meio dia.


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 17:30)

DRC disse:


> Dúvido mesmo muito da veracidade desses episódios de água-neve aqui na zona de Lisboa, ainda para mais numa altura em que as temperaturas rondavam os 7ºC. O que poderá ter sido visto foi algum granizo que acompanhava os aguaceiros, tal como sucedeu aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
> 
> Condições actuais:
> Temperatura: 6,3ºC
> ...



Foram várias pessoas a ver o mesmo.  Era mesmo chuva neve. Em mira-sintra estariam uns 5.7 ou 5.8º na altura ... é de ter em conta que estou mais proximo da serra, numa zona em que a altitude de ser de 170m mais ou menos e eu estou num 12º andar ... , nao sei se isso pode ou nao ter influenciado


----------



## hurricane (10 Jan 2010 às 17:42)

Tive agora a confirmaçao de que no cima da serra dos candeeiros e d'aire estao 0ºC e uma chuva gelada que congela mal chega ao chao e muito nevoeiro. 
ainda estao restos de neve do nevao da manha.
mas com esta temperatura ainda pode vir a nevar mais.


----------



## ct5iul (10 Jan 2010 às 17:53)

Boa Tarde sigo por cabanas (Setúbal) com 3.4ºc por aqui durante o dia de hoje não nevou, muito vento por vezes forte por vezes chovia bem mas nada de neve ainda fui a Serra da Arrábida mas não havia neve a uma cota de 350m a temperatura media do dia em cabanas rondou os 5.8ºc bem vou ate a confusão da capital

http://ww.com/ct2iul


----------



## DRC (10 Jan 2010 às 17:54)

jppm89 disse:


> Foram várias pessoas a ver o mesmo.  Era mesmo chuva neve. Em mira-sintra estariam uns 5.7 ou 5.8º na altura ... é de ter em conta que estou mais proximo da serra, numa zona em que a altitude de ser de 170m mais ou menos e eu estou num 12º andar ... , nao sei se isso pode ou nao ter influenciado



Acho estranho na mesma, granizo acredito, mas água-neve dúvido mesmo muito, poderá até ser devido ao sol (se havia na altura) que provocou a ilusão de estar a nevar, devido ao facto das gotículas se deslocarem com o vento.


Em Póvoa de Santa Iria:
Temperatura actual: 5,8ºC
Humidade: 87%


----------



## Teles (10 Jan 2010 às 17:55)

Tive agora a confirmaçao de que no cima da serra dos candeeiros e d'aire estao 0ºC e uma chuva gelada que congela mal chega ao chao e muito nevoeiro.
ainda estao restos de neve do nevao da manha.
mas com esta temperatura ainda pode vir a nevar mais



Só se for muito a norte na zona de Rio Maior , nem vela


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 17:57)

DRC disse:


> Acho estranho na mesma, granizo acredito, mas água-neve dúvido mesmo muito, poderá até ser devido ao sol (se havia na altura) que provocou a ilusão de estar a nevar, devido ao facto das gotículas se deslocarem com o vento.
> 
> 
> Em Póvoa de Santa Iria:
> ...



Pois não sei ... pode ter sido isso sim, é um facto. Mas se foi ilusão, que bela ilusao ..


----------



## hurricane (10 Jan 2010 às 18:01)

nao. era mais perto de porto de mos


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2010 às 18:01)

teles disse:


> Tive agora a confirmaçao de que no cima da serra dos candeeiros e d'aire estao 0ºC e uma chuva gelada que congela mal chega ao chao e muito nevoeiro.
> ainda estao restos de neve do nevao da manha.
> mas com esta temperatura ainda pode vir a nevar mais
> 
> ...


Confirma-se.
Estive lá no topo há coisa de 2h e haviam restos de neve e algum gelo.


----------



## wysiwyg (10 Jan 2010 às 18:04)

Caríssimos,

Esta manhã, fiz o percurso indicado neste mapa. Pombal - Castanheira de Pêra (espero que o link saia bem).

Entre os pontos A e B: chuva, por vezes forte. Temperatura 3ºC a 4ºC.

Entre os pontos B e C: de tudo um pouco, desde chuva, a chuva com neve, neve fraca, neve intensa. Sem acumulação. Temperatura 1ºC a 2ºC.

A partir do ponto C para a frente, começa a verificar-se alguma acumulação. Apesar de tudo, não assisti a precipitação tão intensa como a que apanhei anteriormente (deduzo que se tenha acumulado durante a madrugada). Temperatura -1ºC a 1ºC.

O que é que me está a faltar? 

Ah! As fotos, claro. 



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 




Quanto à Marinha Grande, seguimos com 4,2ºC e alguma chuva (2,5mm acumulados).


Carlos


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 18:20)

Continua a chover com *5,2ºC*.

Humidade a 92%.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jan 2010 às 18:21)

Por aqui, neste desinteressante canto, meteorologicamente falando, sigo com 6.8ºC, 90%HR, 1007hpa, e vai chuviscando...


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 18:23)

por aqui a temp. está a descer e vou com *6,0ºC* após ter atingido uma "máxima" de *7,0ºC *(!!!)
Alguma chuva neste momento

Montejunto...não se sabe se no topo caiu algo mais solido que agua-neve?


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2010 às 18:25)

Chove com 5,1ºC, máxima de 6,7ºC e mínima de 2,5ºC.
1004 hPa, vento moderado de E, windchill nos 4ºC, 0,7 mm e humidade nos 99%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 18:25)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui, neste desinteressante canto, meteorologicamente falando, sigo com 6.8ºC, 90%HR, 1007hpa, e vai chuviscando...



Não és o unico que te podes queixar eu aqui nesta terra onde nada se passa metereologicamnte falando, continuo á espera de festa, mas pelas imagens do sat 24 não vou ter sorte, t.actual: 5.0ºC, só á pouco é que caiu um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## rbsmr (10 Jan 2010 às 18:25)

Sacavém

Temp: 6ºC
Pressão: 1006 hpa


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2010 às 18:29)

thunderboy disse:


> Confirma-se.
> Estive lá no topo há coisa de 2h e haviam restos de neve e algum gelo.



Fotos tiradas por volta das 13.30h/14h.


 





 





 



Impressionante a temperatura aqui que se manteve baixa o dia todo.
Extremos de hoje
*1.4ºC*/*3.8ºC*

Precipitação:2.7mm(por enquanto).

Temperatura actual:3.2ºC


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 18:41)

a temp. continua a descer, mas não deve de descer muito mais.  *5,8ºC*

caem umas pingas

*ps-Bons registos Thunderboy!!!*


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 18:43)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

olá, boa noite...

Pingos dispersos mas grossos que se precipitam e um vento moderado com algumas rajadas e muito frio vindo de Este.
Eis o que sucedeu possivelmente pelo surgimento de Nimbostratus bem escuros ao final da tarde.

Valores actuais: *6.0ºC* / *60% HR*


----------



## joao henriques (10 Jan 2010 às 18:47)

joseoliveira disse:


> *Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*
> 
> olá, boa noite...
> 
> ...



estao a cair uns flocos de neve junto com a chuva com 3 graus em santarem!!!!!!!!!!!!!nao estou a acreditar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 18:52)

agora começa a chover moderado aqui e a temp. continua a descer *5,7ºC* e começo a avistar no meio da chuva uns pingos(?) mais grossos que os outros.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jan 2010 às 18:55)

Neste momento chove com bastante intensidade e estão 6,1º,


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2010 às 18:55)

Eu com 3ºC o dia inteiro e sem neve e querem vocês ver neve com 5ºC...


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 19:04)

thunderboy disse:


> Eu com 3ºC o dia inteiro e sem neve e querem vocês ver neve com 5ºC...



sim parece bizarro, mas as vezes a meteorologia é uma caixinha de surpresas
*
5,6ºC* continua a descer e já parou mais de


----------



## joao henriques (10 Jan 2010 às 19:06)

squidward disse:


> sim parece bizarro, mas as vezes a meteorologia é uma caixinha de surpresas
> *
> 5,6ºC* continua a descer e já parou mais de





Default Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010
Citação:
Post Original de squidward Ver Post
hmmm...verdade??na cidade??

bem se for verdade ela está por perto
se as previsoes com a entrada da frente quente era de subida de temperatura ao longo do dia porque a temperatura estar a descer tanto?


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jan 2010 às 19:16)

Por aqui vai chovendo bem, e continua o frio...
Sigo com 6.4ºC, 94%HR, 1007hpa.
8.4mm até ao momento...


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 19:18)

neste momento  *5,5ºC* a tendência de descida continua, mas não deve de durar muito mais tempo.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jan 2010 às 19:19)

*Observação actual do tempo*:

Vento: 20 km/h de nordeste
Temperatura: 6,1°C
Humidade: 91%
Pressão 1008 hPa
Visibilidade igual ou superior a 5 km
Precipitação: 6,0 mm
Céu totalmente encoberto e chuva moderada


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 19:23)

mr. phillip disse:


> 8.4mm até ao momento...



É exactamente isso, continua a chover fraco a moderado por estas bandas...

Temperatura nos 6,3ºC e HR no máximo. Sopra um vento _quentinho_, moderado com rajadas...


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

joao henriques disse:


> estao a cair uns flocos de neve junto com a chuva com 3 graus em santarem!!!!!!!!!!!!!nao estou a acreditar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

Pelos vistos a cauda do sistema Motejunto/Estrela foi privilegiada com o elemento branco ainda que em quantidade modesta o que mostra que os efeitos estão um pouco localizados!

O que me deixa por aqui com uma réstia de esperança é a HR não apresentar os valores exagerados de ontem, portanto estão mais contidos até ao momento.
Mas isso só não basta, seria bom que a temperatura baixasse pelo menos uns 3/4º face à actual...

Os pingos tornaram-se um pouco mais grossos mas ainda desordenados; chuva neve poderá surgir, mas até agora não observada.
O vento continua gelado de Este, realmente ele carrega consigo o frio de regiões a Este já presenteadas pela neve, daí que o windchill não esteja para brincadeiras!

Valores actuais: *5.6ºC* / *69% HR*


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2010 às 19:31)

joseoliveira disse:


> Pelos vistos a cauda do sistema Motejunto/Estrela foi privilegiada com o elemento branco ainda que em quantidade modesta o que mostra que os efeitos estão um pouco localizados!
> 
> O que me deixa por aqui com uma réstia de esperança é a HR não apresentar os valores exagerados de ontem, portanto estão mais contidos até ao momento.
> Mas isso só não basta, seria bom que a temperatura baixasse pelo menos uns 3/4º face à actual...
> ...



Por falar em wind chill.
Salvo erro há 2/3 dias registei um wind chill de -7.2ºC


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2010 às 19:35)

Em Tomar esta-se com 3.6º e chove. A ver se tenho informações do que la se passa. Porque agora as webcam nem luz é para esqueçer.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 19:40)

Aqui o vento de NE/ENE mantém-se. Quando mais tempo se mantiver, melhor.

Chove com *5,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 94% e pressão a 1007 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 19:42)

Finalmente está a cair uma boa chuvada neste momento, pena é que não é trovoada.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 19:46)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

O ponto em destaque de momento vai para o vento que sopra moderado e por vezes forte ainda de Este.

A precipitação continua muito desordenada apenas por pingos dispersos que para efeitos de medição de valores apresentaria certamente níveis insignificantes.

Valores actuais: *5.5ºC* / *68% HR*


----------



## cdm (10 Jan 2010 às 19:56)

Aqui em Mafra, frio todo o dia, o vento intenso e frio não parou ao longo do dia, excepto por breves segundos. Ainda houveram nuvens que me deixaram com esperança de pelo menos uma água-neve, mas nada 

Agora estão 5ºC segundo os dados mais fiáveis que tenho, e chove com alguma intensidade. Neve, água-neve e granizo que são interessantes é mentira


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jan 2010 às 20:14)

Neste momento cai granizo aqui


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2010 às 20:15)

Máxima de 8,3 ºC às 0h.

Se não tivesse sido essa máxima às 0h, ela teria sido mais baixa, pois toda a tarde a temperatura foi inferior a essa.

Precipitação fraca a moderada, por vezes, e com 9,8 mm acumulados.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 20:28)

Aqui tem chovido bem.
Vou com 10mm acumulados.

A temperatura hoje aqui variou entre os 3,2ºC e os 6,4ºC.
É o dia mais frio desde que faço registos. 

Agora 4,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2010 às 20:30)

Por aqui já levo 6.2 mm e o vento teima em rodar (ainda bem )

Estou com 5.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## bewild (10 Jan 2010 às 20:37)

Hoje por volta das 17h estive novamente em Montejunto, a temperatura era de 1ºC, existia nevoeiro denso e vento forte de este. Por volta dessas mesma hora começou a chover moderado mas no entanto não passou de chuva.

Dentro de algumas horas (aproximadamente às 22h) estou a pensar deslocar-me novamente ao topo da serra para ver se existe mais alguma coisa, pelos dados do GFS e pelas temperaturas actuais à superficie presumo que possa ainda ver alguma neve.

bewild


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 20:41)

rufer disse:


> SminteR, logo à noite estava a pensar passar aí pelo alto. O que achas? As estradas estão perigosas não? E ainda neva?



Boa noite, então hoje a seguir ao almoço e não conhecendo tão bem a neve quem diria que is mesmo ao encontro dela.. O local onde ainda deve estar a cair uns flocos,( a temp. está suficiente pra isso), será na Serra de Santo António, no parque das grutas estava muita neve. Mais abaixo nos Alvados, estava novamente os telhados ainda cobertos do nevão da manhã.. Dias destes não se irão repetir tão cedo.Atenção, se alguem ainda lá for é preciso muita precaução desde São Bento, há muito nevoeiro e gelo nas estradas.

Alguem me diz como posto aqui fotos??


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 20:44)

aqui a temp. sempre a descer, já vai nos *5,0ºC* e chove bem agora


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 21:04)

já abrandou a chuva  *4,8ºC*


----------



## ALV72 (10 Jan 2010 às 21:10)

Aqui em Poiares a miséria é sempre a mesma, desde o ultimo nevão a sério em 82 ou 83 ( já não me lembro bem ) nunca mais vi nada em condições. Hoje de manhã ainda ameaçou com agua-neve, mas o vento era muito e não ajudou em nada ao evento, a partir daí e até há meia hora atrás não houve mais precipitação, se aqui caíram 2 mm durante todo. o dia foi o máximo  
Por agora o termometro na varanda marca 5º e o vento é de leste ou SE.
De qualquer maneira parabens a todos os felizardos que puderam vêr hoje o elemento branco, sempre tão desejado.

Joao


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2010 às 21:13)

Desce timidamente mas desce
*2.9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 21:15)

O vento insiste em soprar de Este, e encontro-me com *4,9ºC*.

Chove moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2010 às 21:15)

Gilmet disse:


> O vento insiste em soprar de Este, e encontro-me com *4,9ºC*.
> 
> Chove moderado.



Também aqui as mesmas condições


----------



## raposo_744 (10 Jan 2010 às 21:24)

Pelo google estou a 423 metros aqui em Alváres(a 3 klm)
Novo nevão que deixou uma altura considerável.O alcatrão não se vê e está lindo tudo branco.Não me lembro de isto acontecer tão intensamente


----------



## raposo_744 (10 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*

um off topic só para dizer que aqui neva e bem e estou a 423 m (zona de Alváres-Góis)


----------



## stroltz (10 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Alguém tem alguma explicação para a temperatura se manter baixa e, pelo contrário, se verificar uma tendência de descida de algumas décimas... ?? Não devia estar já a subir com a entrada de sudoeste?


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 21:33)

Entretanto continuam a cair aguaceiros, que já acumularam um total de 9,5 mm desde as 0 horas. Bastante mais do que eu esperava.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2010 às 21:34)

stroltz disse:


> Alguém tem alguma explicação para a temperatura se manter baixa e, pelo contrário, se verificar uma tendência de descida de algumas décimas... ?? Não devia estar já a subir com a entrada de sudoeste?



A questão é que o fluxo ainda não se alterou e continua maioritariamente de ENE.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 21:34)

stroltz disse:


> Alguém tem alguma explicação para a temperatura se manter baixa e, pelo contrário, se verificar uma tendência de descida de algumas décimas... ?? Não devia estar já a subir com a entrada de sudoeste?



Principalmente eu tenho essa questão... o vento continua E e NE... e a temp baixissima...


----------



## cactus (10 Jan 2010 às 21:38)

Boas , aqui estao 6,2 º c a temperatura mais alta até agora, nao para de chover


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Jan 2010 às 21:38)

Olá

A temperatura por aquí já está na subida esperada e sigo com 5.9ºC.
A partir de agora é sempre a subir.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jan 2010 às 21:41)

Por aqui mantém-se a chuva, com 10.4mm acumulados.
A temperatura mantém-se estável e baixa, com 6.6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 21:49)

Por aqui neste momento estão 3.8ºC e de vez em quando pinga, o acumulado até agora é de 9.1mm.


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2010 às 22:00)

o Que que la vem?


----------



## stroltz (10 Jan 2010 às 22:04)

Pode-se dizer que ficámos a 3-4 ºC de um nevão histórico na capital. E chove, e chove, e chove.....


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

Por aqui acabou de cair uma aguaceiro moderado a forte, que aumentou o acumulado para 2,7 mm desde as 0h, o vento continua a insistir em soprar de E, pelo que agora esta fraco nos 2,9Km/h, 1005 hPa estáveis, 5,0ºC estagnados, humidade nos 99% e o windchill nos 4ºC.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (10 Jan 2010 às 22:07)

kikofra disse:


> o Que que la vem?



boa noite companheiro Kikofra, axo que este aviso é  para o distrito, por exemplo hoje de manha  na zona de figueirós dos vinhos e alvaiazere tambem nevou com alguma intensidade, daí o alerta para o distrito de Leiria, penso estar certo, abraço


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2010 às 22:09)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> boa noite companheiro Kikofra, axo que este aviso é  para o distrito, por exemplo hoje de manha  na zona de figueirós dos vinhos e alvaiazere tambem nevou com alguma intensidade, daí o alerta para o distrito de Leiria, penso estar certo, abraço



Sim eu sei, de manha os alertas tavam para 400m, agora lancaram ha pouco para 200m pode ser que hajam supresas


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

Continua a chover, embora de forma mais fraca, já levo acumulados 3,5 mm.


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 22:20)

kikofra disse:


> Sim eu sei, de manha os alertas tavam para 400m, agora lancaram ha pouco para 200m pode ser que hajam supresas



pois quem sabe aqui estão 3.2°C ainda por isso quem sabe..agora nas serras isso sim desde a serra de aire,passando por fátima até a zona norte de leiria há com certeza nos pontos mais altos ainda vertigios do elemento branco a cair.. até amanhã a todos!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 22:21)

E volta a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2010 às 22:25)

boas noites
já na encarnação sigo com 4.5º ( desceu imenso em 30min devido a um aguaceiro forte), vento nulo e periodos de chuva moderada a forte.
sai de arranhó, a 270m no concelho de arruda, com 3-3.5º e chuva moderada acompanhada de vento moderado de leste/sudeste
havia nevoeiro acima dos 300m o que significa que é essa a altura aproximada da base das nuvens.
como disse nao nevou apenas tendo ocorrido relatos de agua neve acima dos 350-400m no concelho de arruda e sobral de monte agraço


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 22:25)

Aqui a temperatura tem vindo a subir desde o final da  tarde tal como o previsto e tenho neste momento 6,4ºc muito perto de bater a máxima  tem vindo a chover mais desde o final da tarde até agora e acumulei desde as 00h 7,2mm, o vento está nulo a mais de uma hora


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2010 às 22:28)

É impressão minha ou o IM alterou o icone de chuva para neve, nas previsões para Coimbra?


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 22:28)

se em alguns locais a temperatura parece querer subir por aqui pelo contrário! está a cair um aguaceiro de neve! e mais neve que chuva! 2.8° impressionante!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 22:29)

Bem amigos despeço-me com chuva.
Até amanhã


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 22:29)

Skizzo disse:


> É impressão minha ou o IM alterou o icone de chuva para neve, nas previsões para Coimbra?



sim alterou mesmo esta tarde..


----------



## iceworld (10 Jan 2010 às 22:30)

Skizzo disse:


> É impressão minha ou o IM alterou o icone de chuva para neve, nas previsões para Coimbra?



Já esta assim desde o fim da manhã.
Mas aqui neve....só às 9h00 da manhã uns farrapitos durante 5min


----------



## rbsmr (10 Jan 2010 às 22:30)

Sacavém

Temp: 5ºC
Pressão 1007 hpa

Chove com intensidade à pelo menos 10/15 minutos.


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2010 às 22:33)

Neste momento 4,7º e morrinha.

A serra faz de bloqueio a estas frentes de SW.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jan 2010 às 22:35)

E vai chovendo por aqui... 11.4mm and counting... até à meia-noite deve acumular mais qualquer coisa...

Assim, sigo com 6.7ºC, 100%HR, 1008hpa, chuva e vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:

6ºC
8.5ºC (máxima muito baixa, uma raridade...)
Nada de neve, embora a minha companheira tenha visto um ou outro ponto branco de manhã no meio da chuva, mas nada de relevante...

Mais uma vez, parabéns aos contemplados, que aqui no seguimento do Litoral Centro, não foram muitos...


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 22:35)

Atenção que é um diz que disse!

Reporta-se neve na serra de sintra. Alguém que consiga confirmar? Segundo o freemeteo não estaria, mas eles metem uma altitude de 200 e poucos metros. A serra tem quase 500 se nao estou em erro


----------



## joao henriques (10 Jan 2010 às 22:37)

sera mesmo impossivel nevar em santarem????????esta este momento 2graus!


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 22:39)

uma coisa inédita sem dúvida aqui tão perto do mar! abrandou agora um pouco mas continuam os flocos embora pequenos!! te amanhã malta..


----------



## Profetaa (10 Jan 2010 às 22:40)

Boas noites....
Por cá 4.6º(ha poucos minutos que vai descendo) ,88% humidade(esta a subir)
Ceu nublado....

http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

jppm89 disse:


> Reporta-se neve na serra de sintra. Alguém que consiga confirmar?



Não confirmo, nem desminto. De minha casa apenas vejo muitas núvens a cobrirem-na. Chuva cai, é certo, mas neve, pessoalmente, acho muito difícil, para não dizer quase impossível.

---

5,0ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## delgas (10 Jan 2010 às 22:42)

joao henriques disse:


> sera mesmo impossivel nevar em santarem????????esta este momento 2graus!



Temos também de ter em conta a humidade relativa. Quanto maior esta for, menor terá de ser a temperatura para que neve.

Já agora em que parte de santarém te encontras?


----------



## Marko (10 Jan 2010 às 22:43)

1º post 

sou da zona de leiria e hoje acabei por ir dar uma volta por uma zona muito próxima de Fátima, mas tive mais azar do que sorte, apesar da temperatura de 0,5º ás 15.00h +/- só caía uma chuva gelada não havendo mesmo sinais da neve da manha. 

acho que devia ter ido mais para cima 

por aqui 3º +/-


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 22:43)

Mais dois aguaceiros, que aumentaram o acumulado para 11,6 mm.

Continua a chover, de forma fraca a moderada.

EDIT 22:47 - Mais 1,1 mm acumulados. Mesmo assim, não se vai ficar pelos 12,7 mm. De certeza.


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 22:45)

Gilmet disse:


> Não confirmo, nem desminto. De minha casa apenas vejo muitas núvens a cobrirem-na. Chuva cai, é certo, mas neve, pessoalmente, acho muito difícil, para não dizer quase impossível.
> 
> ---
> 
> 5,0ºC e chuva fraca.



Tambem vejo a serra, toda tapada pelo nevoeiro pois. Nao percebo muito da coisa mas, com nevoeiro ainda menos provavel nevar certo?


----------



## psm (10 Jan 2010 às 22:46)

jppm89 disse:


> Atenção que é um diz que disse!
> 
> Reporta-se neve na serra de sintra. Alguém que consiga confirmar? Segundo o freemeteo não estaria, mas eles metem uma altitude de 200 e poucos metros. A serra tem quase 500 se nao estou em erro



Pois, e se é tem que se ter cuidado com que se escreve, pois não estão condições para tal nevar para tal!!

Aqui no Estoril estão 6º e chove à quase 2 horas, e vai desde moderadamente a forte.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2010 às 22:49)

jppm89 disse:


> Atenção que é um diz que disse!
> 
> Reporta-se neve na serra de sintra. Alguém que consiga confirmar? Segundo o freemeteo não estaria, mas eles metem uma altitude de 200 e poucos metros. A serra tem quase 500 se nao estou em erro



Também não confirmo, é bastante difícil nevar na Serra de Sintra, a temperatura está "alta" e há demasiada humidade, ainda p'ra mais com nevoeiro... Se as temperaturas baixarem, não dúvido, parece que este evento está a prometer surpresas... o vento continua de Este e a temperatura baixa...

Sigo com 5,0ºC estagnados, vento fraco de E, 1005 hPa, windchill nos 4ºC, humidade nos 100% e 4,0 mm acumulados.
Chove moderado...


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 22:51)

chuva moderada e *4,4ºC*


----------



## joao henriques (10 Jan 2010 às 22:52)

delgas disse:


> Temos também de ter em conta a humidade relativa. Quanto maior esta for, menor terá de ser a temperatura para que neve.
> 
> Já agora em que parte de santarém te encontras?



junto ao politecnico!e tu'?


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 22:52)

JFPT disse:


> Também não confirmo, é bastante difícil nevar na Serra de Sintra, a temperatura está "alta" e há demasiada humidade, ainda p'ra mais com nevoeiro... Se as temperaturas baixarem, não dúvido, parece que este evento está a prometer surpresas... o vento continua de Este e a temperatura baixa...
> 
> Sigo com 5,0ºC estagnados, vento fraco de E, 1005 hPa, windchill nos 4ºC, humidade nos 100% e 4,0 mm acumulados.
> Chove moderado...



Pois pensei no mesmo, no entanto, como há decerto por aqui gente que percebe mais do assunto, poderia dar melhor a sua opinião ..


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 22:55)

jppm89 disse:


> Tambem vejo a serra, toda tapada pelo nevoeiro pois. Nao percebo muito da coisa mas, com nevoeiro ainda menos provavel nevar certo?



Sim. Excluíndo todas as outras _dificuldades_ para que neve, como a inexistência de frio em altura suficiente, _etc_, a probabilidade também reduz bastante devido às altas humidades.

---

Grande aguaceiro caiu aqui! Temperatura estável nos 5,0ºC.


----------



## delgas (10 Jan 2010 às 22:56)

joao henriques disse:


> junto ao politecnico!e tu'?



Também estou nessa zona. Engraçado que as temperaturas junto ao tejo são sempre mais baixas do que a 100m de altitude, onde estamos nós... Nunca percebi porquê.


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2010 às 22:56)

Marko disse:


> 1º post
> 
> sou da zona de leiria e hoje acabei por ir dar uma volta por uma zona muito próxima de Fátima, mas tive mais azar do que sorte, apesar da temperatura de 0,5º ás 15.00h +/- só caía uma chuva gelada não havendo mesmo sinais da neve da manha.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo! Mais um Leiriense


----------



## Marko (10 Jan 2010 às 22:59)

kikofra disse:


> Bem-vindo! Mais um Leiriense




Obrigado


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

Muita chuva e 2.2ºC
A máxima foi de 3.7ºC

Com este frio todo apenas consegui ver uns farrapos de manhã


----------



## Brites (10 Jan 2010 às 23:01)

kikofra disse:


> Bem-vindo! Mais um Leiriense



E aqui mais um...Leiriense..
Neste momento aqui na zona esta gelo mesmo...no máximo 2ºc e notam-se uns pequenos flocos misturados na chuva mas nada de especial...
O que eu queria mesmo era ver um nevão, neve ok ok um floco grande vá... 
Tendo em conta que a cota esta a 200 metros pelo IM, e eu a 160m mais ou menos estou esperançado em ver qualquer coisa o que acham?Ta um frio que nem me lembro de ver chover com este grize


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Jan 2010 às 23:01)

Mais um aguaceiro forte...


----------



## joao henriques (10 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

delgas disse:


> Também estou nessa zona. Engraçado que as temperaturas junto ao tejo são sempre mais baixas do que a 100m de altitude, onde estamos nós... Nunca percebi porquê.



com2 graus e impossivel nevar??


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

JFPT disse:


> Também não confirmo, é bastante difícil nevar na Serra de Sintra, a temperatura está "alta" e há demasiada humidade, ainda p'ra mais com nevoeiro... Se as temperaturas baixarem, não dúvido, parece que este evento está a prometer surpresas... o vento continua de Este e a temperatura baixa...
> 
> Sigo com 5,0ºC estagnados, vento fraco de E, 1005 hPa, windchill nos 4ºC, humidade nos 100% e 4,0 mm acumulados.
> Chove moderado...



Pois...eu também estou estupefacto...a esta hora pelo que os modelos ditaram as temperaturas ja deviam estar nos 8/9ºC....continuo...com uns simples 4,6ºC....a chover intensamente.....eu acho mesmo que vai haver bastantes surpresas esta madrugada por varias razoes...o IM prolongou os alertas de frio e neve.........o frio inesperadamente continua cá....e a chuva não pára!!!....

Cumps


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte com alguns trovões e rajadas de vento e já lá vão 13,7 mm.


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 23:07)

Lightning disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado a forte com alguns *trovões* e rajadas de vento e já lá vão 13,7 mm.



interessante 

a temp. subiu ligeiramente para os *4,5ºC*


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

os meus avós relatam, na louriceira a 300m no concelho de arruda, nevoeiro, "algum vento", e agua neve com 1.8º.
provavelmente estará a suceder o mesmo nas areas circundantes acima ou por volta dos 300m, como no pico da carvalha ( 400m), serra do ourimeiro ( 445m), sobral de monte agraço ( 350m), serra do socorro ( 395m), etc tal coo sucedeu na 6f á tarde e na passada noite sab-dom 
na encarnação sigo com 4.6º chuva por vezes moderada a forte e vento fraco variavel....ja atingi 4.3º ha pouco


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

O que eu gostava que existissem surpresas esta noite aqui na zona. Mas acho impossivel ... 

Acordar do ponto mais alto aqui de mem martins e ver tudo branquinho, é um sonho que eu tenho à muito tempo! Mas que acho que nunca se vai realizar ...


----------



## Zapiao (10 Jan 2010 às 23:11)

Aqui por Coimbra estamos com 4.8C mas mos modelos apontavam p os 2C


----------



## bewild (10 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

Neste momento estou em Montejunto e não cai nada a não ser chuva. A temperatura actual não sei indicar pois a viatura actual não têm essa tecnologia de ponta mas posso dizer que o corpo queixa-se de frio. Já agora uma opinião dos "experts", vale a pena esperar mais um pouco ou ir para casa aquecer?

bewild


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 23:15)

jppm89 disse:


> Tambem vejo a serra, toda tapada pelo nevoeiro pois. Nao percebo muito da coisa mas, com nevoeiro ainda menos provavel nevar certo?



Aqui na zona de Odivelas há nevoeiro acima dos 120/150m de altitude.
Lá em baixo estão cerca de 5ºC, mas a partir do momento em que se entra no nevoeiro a temperatura desce aos 3/4ºC.

Sempre com chuva persistente até aos 330m de altitude e com a temperatura sempre acima dos 3,0ºC.

Acredito que em Sintra se passe a mesma coisa.

Acho que nem em Montejunto (666m) deve nevar.

Sigo com chuva, 3,6ºC e 16mm acumulados.
O nevoeiro instala-se da minha cota para cima.


----------



## Saloish (10 Jan 2010 às 23:16)

stormy disse:


> os meus avós relatam, na louriceira a 300m no concelho de arruda, nevoeiro, "algum vento", e agua neve com 1.8º.
> provavelmente estará a suceder o mesmo nas areas circundantes acima ou por volta dos 300m, como no pico da carvalha ( 400m), serra do ourimeiro ( 445m), sobral de monte agraço ( 350m), serra do socorro ( 395m), etc tal coo sucedeu na 6f á tarde e na passada noite sab-dom
> na encarnação sigo com 4.6º chuva por vezes moderada a forte e vento fraco variavel....ja atingi 4.3º ha pouco



Pode ser que aqui tb aconteça o mesmo, estou perto desses locais


----------



## Brites (10 Jan 2010 às 23:18)

Bom noite,
 Então a minha cunhada que esta habituada à neve...visto que é de França...Gostava que voçes que opinassem sobre a teoria que ela me fala...ou seja antes de nevar o ceu fica com um tom avermelhado...será verdade?

 Entao e neve em Leiria que me dizem?


----------



## fsl (10 Jan 2010 às 23:19)

Em Oeiras tem chovido practicamente durante todo o dia :

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 10-01-10 23:16) 
Temperatura: 7.0°C Wind chill: 7.0°C Humidade: 83%  Ponto Condensação: 4.3°C  
Pressão: 1006.3 hPa Vento: 4.8 km/hr  NE  Precipitação: 1.4 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 14.6 mm


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 23:24)

Brites disse:


> Bom noite,
> Então a minha cunhada que esta habituada à neve...visto que é de França...Gostava que voçes que opinassem sobre a teoria que ela me fala...ou seja antes de nevar o ceu fica com um tom avermelhado...será verdade?
> 
> Entao e neve em Leiria que me dizem?



Sempre ouvi dizer isso para dias de sol e calor, isto na altura do verão. Mas eu não percebo nada do assunto ...  lol


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Jan 2010 às 23:28)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui na zona de Odivelas há nevoeiro acima dos 120/150m de altitude.
> Lá em baixo estão cerca de 5ºC, mas a partir do momento em que se entra no nevoeiro a temperatura desce aos 3/4ºC.
> 
> Sempre com chuva persistente até aos 330m de altitude e com a temperatura sempre acima dos 3,0ºC.
> ...



Pelo andar da carruagem...não me admiro nada de uma surpresa por estes lados de sintra...odivelas...caneças....por aqui a temperatura tem descido muito devagar...mas desce...tanto que ja vou com 4,2 ºC...

Cumps


----------



## Brites (10 Jan 2010 às 23:28)

Isso tambem ouvi falar...mas nao e no horizonte...mas sim no proprio ceu...
Tambem axo muito estranho mas eles vem lá da França onde ha muita neve e vento...nao sei...


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2010 às 23:30)

A temperatura não para de subir  e já vou com 7,1ºC o ar já se nota marítimo adeus frio...as cotas de neve apenas estão ainda baixas no interior norte e interior centro...a chuva já vai em 11,6mm quase toda esta noite

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## rufer (10 Jan 2010 às 23:30)

Passei agora pela serra de aire e candeeiros e esperava que estivesse a nevar. Mas incrivelmente estavam 0ºC e não nevava. Nem água neve. E foi lá por cima. 500 e tal metros de altitude.


----------



## Brites (10 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

Pessoal de Leiria, nao sei porque tou muito esperançado numa surpresa para os nossos lados, ate porque chove bem e parece que entre esta chuva existem pequenos pedaços de neve a cair mais lentamente...ja reparam ou é impressão minha?


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 23:33)

Brites disse:


> Isso tambem ouvi falar...mas nao e no horizonte...mas sim no proprio ceu...
> Tambem axo muito estranho mas eles vem lá da França onde ha muita neve e vento...nao sei...



Exacto, é isso mesmo, no ceu.

Realmente, essas pessoas têm mais experiencia nessas coisas do que nós, infelizmente. Quem me dera ter a neve que eles têm por lá


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 23:34)

bewild disse:


> Neste momento estou em Montejunto e não cai nada a não ser chuva. A temperatura actual não sei indicar pois a viatura actual não têm essa tecnologia de ponta mas posso dizer que o corpo queixa-se de frio. Já agora uma opinião dos "experts", vale a pena esperar mais um pouco ou ir para casa aquecer?
> 
> bewild





Du_Ga disse:


> Pelo andar da carruagem...não me admiro nada de uma surpresa por estes lados de sintra...odivelas...caneças....por aqui a temperatura tem descido muito devagar...mas desce...tanto que ja vou com 4,2 ºC...
> 
> Cumps



Acho que não vale a pena sonhar mais com neve.
A temperatura aos 850hPa (1388m) está nos 3,4ºC.
Praticamente o mesmo que está aos 300m com nevoeiro.
E exactamente o mesmo que eu tenho aqui em casa aos 150m, também com nevoeiro.
E chove.

Ainda que a temperatura à superfície baixe aos 0ºC, como está "calor" em altura, no máximo tínhamos chuva congelada.


----------



## jppm89 (10 Jan 2010 às 23:35)

Du_Ga disse:


> Pelo andar da carruagem...não me admiro nada de uma surpresa por estes lados de sintra...odivelas...caneças....por aqui a temperatura tem descido muito devagar...mas desce...tanto que ja vou com 4,2 ºC...
> 
> Cumps



Pelos vistos não. O user Miguel de setubal pelos vistos já reporta subida de temperatura ...


----------



## Marko (10 Jan 2010 às 23:36)

rufer disse:


> Passei agora pela serra de aire e candeeiros e esperava que estivesse a nevar. Mas incrivelmente estavam 0ºC e não nevava. Nem água neve. E foi lá por cima. 500 e tal metros de altitude.



a temperatura a 850 hpa ja deve ser suficiente elevada para não deixar nevar


----------



## iceworld (10 Jan 2010 às 23:37)

Parece-me que caiu alguma água-neve só possível observar a contra luz nos candeeiros. 
Espero que a precipitação se intensifique , mas agora parou.
Segundo a EMA 3.3º às 11h00


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Jan 2010 às 23:41)

Agora sim, oficialmente, CHOVE A SÉRIO.

Está a chover mesmo bem há mais de 5 minutos e cada vez com mais intensidade.


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 23:42)

Mais outro aguaceiro. Acumulado total desde as 0 horas:

15,8l/m^2

Este valor ainda se pode alterar antes da meia-noite.

Hoje fico por aqui.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 23:53)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

*olá...* 

Céu muito nublado, há pouco choveu com intensidade talvez moderada mas de momento sem precipitação, vento moderado a forte deslocando-se de E/NE.

Valores actuais: *4.9ºC* / *75% HR*


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2010 às 23:54)

Não quero ser um desmancha-prazeres mas penso que o ar marítimo deve estar para entrar em Lisboa brevemente. Sines já leva quase 10ºC mais que Lx, situação pouco habitual, mas quer dizer que "ele" já anda próximo da região.


----------



## rozzo (11 Jan 2010 às 00:04)

Skizzo disse:


> Não quero ser um desmancha-prazeres mas penso que o ar marítimo deve estar para entrar em Lisboa brevemente. Sines já leva quase 10ºC mais que Lx, situação pouco habitual, mas quer dizer que "ele" já anda próximo da região.



Yep, aparentemente sim..

Embora não jure isso a pés juntos, que a "guerra" de massas de ar nos níveis baixos está grande, e até pode demorar.. Mas que provavelmente quando entrar é a pique isso sim!


----------



## Brites (11 Jan 2010 às 00:05)

Embora nao seja moderador do Forum, pedia aos 39 visitantes para se registarem e contarem-nos como esta o tempo...ver-se conseguimos mandar a neve ca para baixo...

 O meu pedido ao chefe aqui da zona...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2010 às 00:05)

Skizzo disse:


> Não quero ser um desmancha-prazeres mas penso que o ar marítimo deve estar para entrar em Lisboa brevemente. Sines já leva quase 10ºC mais que Lx, situação pouco habitual, mas quer dizer que "ele" já anda próximo da região.



Sim, já está mesmo por aí. 

No entanto aqui mais a interior da região de Lisboa o vento predominante continua a ser de NE e permite o actual valor de 5,2 ºC em simultâneo com a chuva.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jan 2010 às 00:05)

iceworld disse:


> Parece-me que caiu alguma água-neve só possível observar a contra luz nos candeeiros.
> Espero que a precipitação se intensifique , mas agora parou.
> Segundo a EMA 3.3º às 11h00



*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

Pois, de certa forma esperava um feedback acerca disso mesmo, teria caído água-neve? 
De facto por momentos pareceu-me observando na luz dos candeeiros, mas fiquei na dúvida! Do que penso ter visto, o mais certo foi que não era água-neve mas sim pingos grossos muito desordenados arrastados pelo vento moderado. De qualquer forma, penso que nem sempre é fácil determinar se é ou não.


----------



## ct5iul (11 Jan 2010 às 00:07)

Boa Noite  
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

10-01-2010
Temp Max: 7.4ºc 00:21
Temp Min: 4.4ºc 09:48
Rajada Max: 34.9km/h 09:24
Wind Chill : -7,3 09:24
Chuva Precipitação 10.5mm

11-01-2010
Temp actual 4.5ºC 00:00
Pressão: 1007.1Hpa 00:00
Intensidade do Vento: 16.9 km/h 00:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento:-2.1ºC 00:00
Humidade Relativa: 90% 00:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 2.5 mm 23:00
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos definitivos de ontem:

5,2 ºC / 8,3 ºC* 

18,4 mm

---

Um dia bastante chuvoso e frio.

---

*(atingidos na noite anterior)


----------



## stroltz (11 Jan 2010 às 00:08)

Luta feroz entre vento frio E/NE e pós-frontal SW. Eu torço pelo primeiro.


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2010 às 00:13)

stormy disse:


> agua neve em setubal??
> com o clima aqui do sitio ainda vou ter neve forte hoje
> infelizmente ta tanto "calor" nos 850hpa como em superficie....neve hoje aqui? impossivel...se fosse era pela manha
> o que se pode eventualmente passar é um aguaceiro forte deixar muito granizo no solo ou algo do genero....sempre é melhor que nada
> ...



bem.....parece que a maxima na louriceira ficou-se apenas
 pelos 5º
acerca do relato de ha pouco de agua nve e 1.8º deve haver algum erro...a meu ver deve ter caido granizo ou graupel seguindo-se uma rapida descida da temp, mas a um nivel local....
os flocos serao bem explicados por gotas mais grossas de agua a reflectirem-se nas luzes


----------



## cardu (11 Jan 2010 às 00:14)

boas... alguém de Tomar me pode confirmar se cai agua neve neste momento de acordo com a informação deste site http://www.meteotomar.info/??


----------



## cardu (11 Jan 2010 às 00:16)

boas, eu entretanto ja estou em vfxira e neste momento estão aqui 3 graus e a chover.... será que poderá haver água neve esta noite??


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jan 2010 às 00:17)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

A eminente Sudoestada contra a moribunda Nordestada! 

Quanto aos *extremos de 10-Jan:*

Máximos: 7.7ºC / 82% HR

mínimos: 1.9ºC / 42% HR

*Valores actuais:* *4.8ºC* / *74% HR*


----------



## jppm89 (11 Jan 2010 às 00:19)

Como é possivel em 10 minutos ter os seguintes valores:

00:02	5.3 °C
00:07	6.8 °C
00:12	6.0 °C


----------



## Mix (11 Jan 2010 às 00:22)

cardu disse:


> boas... alguém de Tomar me pode confirmar se cai agua neve neste momento de acordo com a informação deste site http://www.meteotomar.info/??



aqui em ferreira do zezere, unz 200m acima d tomar, apenaz chove, por isso duvido mto q em tomar teja a cair agua-neve.. maz nunc s sabe..


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

Dia quase Histórico também aqui por Setúbal mais que não seja pelas baixas temperaturas durante toda o dia:

Mínima: 4,6ºC

Máxima: *7,2ºC*

Rajada máxima: *61,2km/h*

Precipitação total: *13,4mm*

Gráfico com a evolução da temperatura e rajadas de vento ao longo do dia 10:


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

*Extremos do dia 10:


Temp. Máx: 6,7ºC / Mín: 2,5ºC

Prec: 5 mm

Windchill: 1ºC

Vento: Rajada máxima: 21 Km/h*



Sigo com 5,2ºC estáveis, 1005 hPa estáveis, vento fraco de E nos 2,2Km/h, humidade nos 99% e céu nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

jppm89 disse:


> Como é possivel em 10 minutos ter os seguintes valores:
> 
> 00:02	5.3 °C
> 00:07	6.8 °C
> 00:12	6.0 °C



Não deixa de ser uma oscilação curiosa em tão pouco espaço de tempo, mas também já me sucedeu isso.


----------



## jppm89 (11 Jan 2010 às 00:38)

joseoliveira disse:


> Não deixa de ser uma oscilação curiosa em tão pouco espaço de tempo, mas também já me sucedeu isso.



Mas que pode provocar estas variações?


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2010 às 00:42)

jppm89 disse:


> Como é possivel em 10 minutos ter os seguintes valores:
> 
> 00:02	5.3 °C
> 00:07	6.8 °C
> 00:12	6.0 °C




Aqui aconteceu o mesmo, e em duas estações diferentes.

Evolução das actualizações (Intervalo de 40s, cada):

(...) 5,2ºC - 5,3ºC - *5,8ºC* - *6,8ºC* - *6,4ºC* - 6,3ºC (...)

Na estação _não oficial_, mas perfeitamente funcional, a temperatura também deu um _salto_ de 1ºC em muito pouco tempo, regressando depois à normalidade.

Neste momento sigo com 6,1ºC, mas já desci aos 5,6ºC.

---

*Extremos de Anteontem:*






---

*Extremos de Ontem:*







*Gráfico de variação de Temperatura, Ontem:*


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2010 às 00:42)

*4,3ºC* e chuva fraca

desde que tenho a estação não me lembro de chover com uma temp. tão baixa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2010 às 00:42)

cardu disse:


> boas, eu entretanto ja estou em vfxira e neste momento estão aqui 3 graus e a chover.... será que poderá haver água neve esta noite??



A temperatura a 850 hPa está na casa dos 3 ºC, o que impossibilita a queda de neve. Não há frio em altitude e o fluxo de SO está prestes a entrar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2010 às 00:44)

jppm89 disse:


> Como é possivel em 10 minutos ter os seguintes valores:
> 
> 00:02	5.3 °C
> 00:07	6.8 °C
> 00:12	6.0 °C



O fluxo está agora a alterar-se de NE para Oeste e é normal que haja estas variações enquanto o fluxo não se alterar completamente, pois estamos na área de divisão entre o ar frio e o ar quente, já prestes a entrar e a provocar uma grande subida nas temperaturas.


----------



## Profetaa (11 Jan 2010 às 00:44)

Neste momento:
4.2º , 88% Humidade,vai chuviscando(quase parece orvalho)
Tem sido um constante sobe e desce na temperatura sem haver diferenças muito grandes.

Extremos do dia de ontem:
Maxima 7.6º
Minima 1.5º
Acumulado :3mm

http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## kikofra (11 Jan 2010 às 00:49)

Brites disse:


> Pessoal de Leiria, nao sei porque tou muito esperançado numa surpresa para os nossos lados, ate porque chove bem e parece que entre esta chuva existem pequenos pedaços de neve a cair mais lentamente...ja reparam ou é impressão minha?



Pode ser do vento a essa hora experimentei por a manga do meu casaco que e castanho na rua e nao vi nada branco.

a tarde pareceu me ver uns vestigios de neve quando ocorreu chuva muito fraca sem nuvens por cima de mim


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jan 2010 às 00:53)

*Coimbra - 2 km a NE (42m)*

Nova oscilação verificada (de subida) mas muito mais gradual.

De momento não chove e o vento acalmou.

Valores actuais: *5.1ºC* / *73% HR*


----------



## bewild (11 Jan 2010 às 01:07)

Neste momento já em casa (Sobral de Monte Agraço) sigo com 3,1¤C com vento fraco e sem chuva. A deslocação a Montejunto só valeu pelo frio no corpo porque de resto não existiu mais nada. Vamos aguardar agora por terça feira que também poderá ser engraçado (em termos metereológicos).

bewild


----------



## StormFairy (11 Jan 2010 às 01:12)

Boas Noites

Também aqui tem havido oscilações nos valores da temperatura.

Ás 0.15 H estavam 6.6ºC e em 45 minutos passou para 5.2ºC 

Vai chuviscando embora já tenha caído bem por aqui... água e apenas isso


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2010 às 01:19)

Aqui o vento ainda não rodou.

No entanto, encontro-me com uns _quentes_ 6,3ºC.

Humidade nos 94% e pressão nos 1009 hPa.


----------



## jppm89 (11 Jan 2010 às 01:51)

Obrigado pelas explicações!


----------



## FJC (11 Jan 2010 às 02:48)

Boa noite
Aqui ficam algumas fotos da neve no distrito de Leiria (Saída IC8 em Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera). 
(erradamente tinha iniciado o tópico à tarde, no seguimento Interior Norte e centro, com a promessa de meter fotos)














Depois de passar a Castanheira













Inicio da subida para a Serra da Lousã (Não arrisquei subir, pois a acumulação de neve na estrada, para ai chegar, já era muita. E sem correntes....era um bocadinho arriscado)


----------



## jppm89 (11 Jan 2010 às 03:02)

Grandes fotos FJC. Quem me dera ter andado por esses lados. Mas mais uma vez, não tive disponibilidade e fiquei-me aqui pela zona de lisboa onde nada / quase nada se passou.

Sigo com 5.4, não entendo as temperaturas aqui!


----------



## cactus (11 Jan 2010 às 04:27)

Agora 4,3 ºC .., mas nao era para ter subido a temp ?


----------



## cardu (11 Jan 2010 às 05:16)

cactus disse:


> Agora 4,3 ºC .., mas nao era para ter subido a temp ?



sei lá... acho que é por causa da direcção do vento


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia!

Manhã fria com céu muito nublado e 4ºC junto ao rio! 

Domingo foi dia em grande. Tive  a felicidade de acordar cedo e assistir aos primeiros momentos da entrada de precipitação em Coimbra ontem. Posso garantir que o 1ºs momentos no meu posto de observação (sensivelmente 140m de altitude), foram de precipitação 100% neve, isto pouco antes das 9h. 5 minutos apenas de pequenos flocos. Depois alternância matinal de diversos tipos de sleet. Por vezes mais diluído, por vezes com muita neve à mistura, com flocos bem gordos. A partir da tarde tudo o que caiu foi chuva, muitas vezes quase na fronteira do sleet, mas nunca mais tal voltou a ocorrer. Dia sem dúvida muito interessante


----------



## cactus (11 Jan 2010 às 09:18)

O frio intenso perlongou-se de ontem para hoje ao qu parece , 4,9ºC agora ceu muito nublado , e e há pouco até pingou


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jan 2010 às 09:24)

Bom Dia.

Ontém á noite até á meia noite ainda choveu 6.5mm, hoje o dia amanheceu com nuvens e a minima foi fria 2.9ºC, neste momento estão 4.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2010 às 09:32)

Bom dia!
Noite ainda fria, esta... Mínima de 5.1ºC, seguindo de momento com apenas 6ºC, 86%HR, 1018hpa, vento fraco...
Céu muito nublado, mas não ameaça chover...
Por falar em chuva, desde perto da meia noite que não chove, mas ainda assim tenho 1mm para a contabilidade diária...
Actualizando o valor de precipitação de ontem, o mesmo ficou em 13.8mm... Salvou-se isso, ao menos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2010 às 10:26)

Mínima hoje de 4,8 ºC.

Actualmente 5,9 ºC e 0,8 mm acumulados ao início da madrugada.

Estranhamente, o fluxo de Oeste não entrou.


----------



## raposo_744 (11 Jan 2010 às 10:30)

Nunca visto por aqui.
Neve por todo o lado,parecia a SUIÇA,lindo!!!!!!
Agora com muito sol, uma temperatura agradável e muitas fotos para ficar na memória este caso nunca antes ocorrido nestas dimensões.Pinheiros ,oliveiras ,laranjeiras...tudo branco.Estou sem poder sair porque as estradas estão brancas e com altura de 10 cm


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

bons dias
minima de 3.7º, na encarnaçao, e actualmente sigo com vento fraco de NE, 5.7ºe ceu muito nublado por estratus.
o fluxo de SW nunca chegou..espero que começe a entrar esta tarde com a aproximaçao da frente associada a uma depressao que deixará vento forte e chuva forte amanhã em todo o pais.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2010 às 10:43)

Extremos de ontem:

*7.4 °C (13:22)*
*4.7 °C (08:53)*

A máxima de hoje foi a mais baixa desde há muito tempo...

Nem nos episódios de neve de 2006 e 2007 a máxima foi tão baixa.

Ontem valeu por isso e pelos 13.0 mm "líquidos" que caíram.

Hoje a mínima foi de 4,1ºC e tenho acumulados 0,2 mm.


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2010 às 10:51)

Bom dia
Céu nublado em Santarém, mas que não ameaça chuva.

Em Abrantes a mínima foi de 1.9ºC
Segundo o MeteoAbrantes estão agora por lá 5.7ºC
Bastante mais agradável que ontem que esteve a chuver quase toda a noite com temperaturas à volta dos 2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2010 às 11:24)

Ventinho certinho de Este a noite toda!

Temperatura mínima de *4,3ºC* e agora apenas 6,5ºC.

É tão bom quando as previsões falham.


----------



## jppm89 (11 Jan 2010 às 11:31)

Acabei de chegar da serra.
Curiosamente, podem-me chamar maluco e tudo, mas a sensação térmica lá em cima parece dar menos frio do que cá em baixo, em mem martins. Nao tenho termometro no carro (os chaços não têm disso) logo nao consegui confirmar qual a temperatura certa. Mas estive mesmo junto do palácio e a verdade é que, parecia estar menos frio do que cá em baixo. E devo dizer que é um frio que gela este. Adoro o tempo assim, só falta mesmo a neve ... :P


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2010 às 11:34)

jppm89 disse:


> Acabei de chegar da serra.
> Curiosamente, podem-me chamar maluco e tudo, mas a sensação térmica lá em cima parece dar menos frio do que cá em baixo, em mem martins. Nao tenho termometro no carro (os chaços não têm disso) logo nao consegui confirmar qual a temperatura certa. Mas estive mesmo junto do palácio e a verdade é que, parecia estar menos frio do que cá em baixo. E devo dizer que é um frio que gela este. Adoro o tempo assim, só falta mesmo a neve ... :P



Perfeitamente possível que esteja a ocorrer inversão térmica. O frio está mais aprisionado junto ao solo e em atitude a temperatura deve estar, neste momento, a subir em flecha. Daí essa sensação.


----------



## jppm89 (11 Jan 2010 às 11:42)

vitamos disse:


> Perfeitamente possível que esteja a ocorrer inversão térmica. O frio está mais aprisionado junto ao solo e em atitude a temperatura deve estar, neste momento, a subir em flecha. Daí essa sensação.



Entao mas que se mantenha por cá o frio, em baixo, e o calor lá em cima ... ficamos assim amigos a mesma mas eu cá prefiro o frio :P


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Jan 2010 às 12:00)

Sem a entrada prevista do vento de Oeste, tive uma mínima de 4ºC, sigo com 7,6ºC, vento fraco de Este ainda não mudou de direcção, 1017 hPa a subir, humidade nos 87%, 0,5 mm acumulados desde as 00 e céu nublado, já chuviscou.
Que venha a frente que estamos à espera dela


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

O vento na Zona de Lisboa vai mudar de direcção depois das 13H e o mais tardar até às 15H.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2010 às 12:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 4.4ºC

Máx - 7.8ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 56 km/h

Humidade mínima de 54% e máxima 97%

Precipitação - 12.2 mm rain rate máximo - 14.8 mm/hr

Aguaceiros ao longo do dia e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Nuno (11 Jan 2010 às 12:19)

Um dia muito frio o de ontem, depois de andar com temperaturas o dia todo entre os 4ºC e 5ºC a noite tive uma boa subida ate aos 9,1ºC mas depois começou a cair novamente e a mínima foi de 3,3ºC neste momento esta um dia frio em Setúbal com as temperaturas a rondarem os 7ºC na parte alta da cidade tenho 8,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2010 às 12:31)

HotSpot disse:


> O vento na Zona de Lisboa vai mudar de direcção depois das 13H e o mais tardar até às 15H.



Já era para ter rodado ontem pelas 20h, será que irá rodar hoje ?


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já era para ter rodado ontem pelas 20h, será que irá rodar hoje ?



Pois...

Aqui ainda 6,6ºC.
A mínima foi de 2,8ºC às 5:58.

Vou com 1mm acumulado desde as 0h.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2010 às 12:49)

Está muito preguiçosa em arrancar a temperatura...
Sigo com 8.1ºC, com os cumprimentos do fluxo de leste que teimosamente, e bem, se mantém...
O céu está carregadito, mas nada que imponha respeito...
Vento fraco, 82%, 1020hpa.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Jan 2010 às 12:50)

vitamos disse:


> Perfeitamente possível que esteja a ocorrer inversão térmica. O frio está mais aprisionado junto ao solo e em atitude a temperatura deve estar, neste momento, a subir em flecha. Daí essa sensação.



É isso mesmo, veja-se o gráfico da temperatura nas Penhas Douradas do IM e a grande subida das últimas horas, a passar de -6ºC para mais de 4ºC, enquanto lá em baixo, em Manteigas, a temperatura ainda se situa perto dos 1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

Aqui, uma subida alucinante até aos *9,1ºC* actuais.

Mas o vento ainda se mantém de Este!

Humidade a 79% e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2010 às 12:54)

Gilmet disse:


> Aqui, uma subida alucinante até aos *9,1ºC* actuais.
> 
> Mas o vento ainda se mantém de Este!



Igualmente aqui, estou com 6.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2010 às 13:34)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 4,1ºc...

Agora sol a espreitar e 10,4ºC, 81%HR, 1019,2hpa, 2,0mm desde as 0h  e o vento sopra fraco e por vezes nulo de SW 

Esta manha até por volta das 11horas ainda tinha 5 a 6ºC


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2010 às 14:01)

Incrivel! hoje que era para ter uma minima de 8/9ºC segundo as previsões, mas tive  *3,6ºC*

agora estão *8,8ºC*


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2010 às 14:08)

boas tardes
impressionante...aqui no campo grande o vento esra calmo ou muito fraco de S e a temperatura subiu alucinantemente nas ultimas 1-2h....ja deve ter passado os 10º a sensaçao de tempo ameno e humido dá impressao de estarem uns 12º
o ceu esta nublado por estratus e cirroestratus


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

a temp. aqui voltou a descer até aos *8,5ºC* mas já voltou a subir e agora está nos *8,6ºC*

tive uma máxima até agora de *9,2ºC*


----------



## rozzo (11 Jan 2010 às 15:27)

Para completar a análise do evento por aqui ontem e hoje, e já agora para complementar o que foi dito quando há bocado alguém estranhou estar mais quente no cimo de Sintra que cá em baixo, cá fica a sondagem de Lisboa ontem às 12h, que mostra perfeitamente a falta de ar frio em níveis médios.

À superfície frio, 5º, que num gradiente vertical normal (cerca de -6º/km) faria então ainda antes dos 1000m termos temperaturas negativas, e caso precipitasse forte (como precipitou), a neve formada teria de aguentar menos de 1000m, e caso fossem realmente aguaceiros intensos, a temperatura ainda mais baixaria à superfície com afundamento de ar frio das camadas altas da atmosfera certamente, e chegaria a cotas baixas. Provavelmente estaria perto disto que digo pela manhã quando nevou no litoral Norte..

Neste caso não, como se vê em Lisboa a temperatura descia normalmente até perto dos 700m (linha vermelha), mas depois.. lá estava o ar quente a entrar em força acima disto, e a temperatura a subir com a altitude, até cerca perto dos 2000m mais ou menos.. Temperaturas negativas, apenas acima dos 2000 e tal metros (linha azul).. Ou seja, toda a camada abaixo dos 2000m positiva. Completamente impossível para neve! 




 




Pena não haver do Porto para ver, mas provavelmente às 12h, quando já chovia só, já seria parecida com esta, um nada mais fria.. No interior Norte e Centro deveria também haver inversão, mas com valores todos eles abaixo dos 0º até muito perto da superfície dando para o nevão que todos vimos!

Estive a ver a sondagem de Lisboa de hoje, e continua a inversão, explicando o frio que se mantém aqui (cerca de 5/6º às 12h), mas muito menos espessa, apenas até aos 300m (3º), a partir daí a temperatura sobe e muito até quase aos 10º umas centenas de metros acima, prosseguindo depois o relativamente normal para os níveis acima..


Espero que ajude um pouco a entender os dias de ontem e hoje..


----------



## Lousano (11 Jan 2010 às 16:06)

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento nulo e 10,1º.


----------



## ct5iul (11 Jan 2010 às 16:12)

Boa tarde
Sigo pela Alta de Lisboa com 8.3cº


----------



## jppm89 (11 Jan 2010 às 16:27)

Fui eu que estranhei amigo rozzo. Totalmente esclarecido ... 

Aqui parece que o frio se foi embora, mas o ceu começa a ficar um pouco ameaçador. As previsoes do instituto de meteorologia são de chuvas fortes. Confirmam?

Abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2010 às 17:08)

Por aqui o vento ainda não rodou continua de NE/E 

Mesmo assim aqueceu bem, estou com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jan 2010 às 17:36)

Por aqui neste momento estão 8.2ºC e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 8.8ºC

T.Minima: 2.9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2010 às 17:46)

Aqui vai uma adivinha: O que é que é, nesta zona, mais raro que um dia com uma máxima inferior a 10ºC? São dois dias com uma máxima inferior a 10ºC!
Pois é, máxima de 9.7ºC, com o vento a não querer rodar, nem que a vaca tussa...
De momento, sigo com 9ºC, não chove, mas o céu promete e muito...


----------



## rozzo (11 Jan 2010 às 17:47)

mr. phillip disse:


> Aqui vai uma adivinha: O que é que é, nesta zona, mais raro que um dia com uma máxima inferior a 10ºC? São dois dias com uma máxima inferior a 10ºC!
> Pois é, máxima de 9.7ºC, com o vento a não querer rodar, nem que a vaca tussa...
> De momento, sigo com 9ºC, não chove, mas o céu promete e muito...



Será que sobe à noite quando o vento rodar? 

Já dizemos isto desde a hora de almoço de ontem! 

Mas se de facto rodar, terás aí a tua máxima!


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2010 às 17:49)

mr. phillip disse:


> Aqui vai uma adivinha: O que é que é, nesta zona, mais raro que um dia com uma máxima inferior a 10ºC? São dois dias com uma máxima inferior a 10ºC!
> Pois é, máxima de 9.7ºC, com o vento a não querer rodar, nem que a vaca tussa...
> De momento, sigo com 9ºC, não chove, mas o céu promete e muito...



 

Calma, ele vai rodar quando chegar a frente. 

Mesmo assim estiveste mais quente do que eu, com uma máxima de 9,1ºC, que ainda vai ser ultrapassada de certeza.

Já caíram umas pingas por aqui.


----------



## thunderboy (11 Jan 2010 às 17:59)

Boa tarde
Máxima de 8.2ºCe mínima de 2.9ºC.
Por agora 7.4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2010 às 18:07)

Lightning disse:


> Calma, ele vai rodar quando chegar a frente.
> 
> Mesmo assim estiveste mais quente do que eu, com uma máxima de 9,1ºC, *que ainda vai ser ultrapassada de certeza*.
> 
> Já caíram umas pingas por aqui.



Eu já não digo nada, pois desde ontem que se está à espera da rotação do vento e consequente aumento da temperatura, e até agora, nada... (ainda bem)...
De momento, está completamente estagnada nos 9.1ºC...
Entretanto, começa a chuviscar...


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Jan 2010 às 18:13)

bem e aqui no centro da cidade já chovisca mas nada de significativo. Para logo á noite é que vai chover bastante.


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2010 às 18:17)

boas noites
na encarnação sigo com 8.8º,a subir ligeiramente, após max de 9.7º.
o vento está fraco variavel e o céu muito nublado por estratus com chuviscos ocasionais.
a estrada já está molhada
hoje 3.7º/9.7º ( registros dignos da terra fria louricençe)


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2010 às 18:17)

O 1ºmm desta nova frente já cá canta...


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Jan 2010 às 18:20)

mr. phillip disse:


> O 1ºmm desta nova frente já cá canta...



Sim, aqui chove fraco


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2010 às 18:26)

mr. phillip disse:


> O 1ºmm desta nova frente já cá canta...



Aqui não deu para acumular 1 mm. Bah.. 

Vendo pelo satélite do IM, isto ainda são as entradas. O prato principal ainda está para vir...


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2010 às 18:30)

Estranho está tudo a espera que o vento rode e aqui o vento rodou logo ontem a noite...a máxima é sinal disso mesmo 12,7ºC e mínima de 4,1ºC

Agora registo uns amenos 11,0ºc, 88%HR, 1020,7hPa e está a chover fraco vou desde as 00h com 2,0mm registados logo depois da meia noite.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Jan 2010 às 18:30)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui não deu para acumular 1 mm. Bah..
> 
> Vendo pelo satélite do IM, isto ainda são as entradas. O prato principal ainda está para vir...



Para quando o prato principal vem?


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2010 às 18:45)

andres disse:


> Para quando o prato principal vem?



Madrugada e dia de amanhã...

------

Dados actuais:

8,8ºC
98% HR
0,0 mm
1022 mb
4,3 km/h Este


----------



## PTbig (11 Jan 2010 às 18:52)

Pelo que vejo vem mesmo muita chuva  para amanha, espero que não venha causar estragos, podia vir um pouco mais para sul  mas por aqui mesmo assim já deve cair bem por aqui.

Abraços


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2010 às 19:06)

E o vento manteve-se entre Este e Sul toda a tarde!

Temperatura máxima alta, de *12,5ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 9,1ºC e céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 90% e vento nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Jan 2010 às 19:39)

Olá

Sigo com 7.9ºC à pouco já caiu morrinha.


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Jan 2010 às 20:07)

Por aqui o vento ainda não mudou de direcção, ainda estou à espera da mudança.
Sigo com 9,4ºC, humidade nos 97%, 1019 hPa, vento fraco de Este e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2010 às 20:36)

Pressão atmosférica a subir e continua o vento de Este. 

Céu muito nublado. 8,8ºC e 98% HR.


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Boas

Chuva fraquinha já por Abrantes
Os dias é que se têm mantido frios
A máxima hoje foi de 7.6ºC

Agora 5.7ºC


----------



## Jota Pê (11 Jan 2010 às 21:46)

aqui por lisboa tudo calmo, sem chuva e 7.6Cº, pouco frio. 
gostava de realçar ainda para a neve que caiu durante toda a manha de ontem na minha terra perto de Viseu, onde nem os meus avós ( 72 anos) se lembram de alguma vez ter nevado la, foi um dia muito bom  a temperatura naquela altura rondava os -2Cº.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2010 às 22:04)

Extremos de hoje:

*11.9 °C (16:01)*
*4.1 °C (05:33)*

Dia com brisa fresca de leste e sempre muito nublado. Acumulados 2,0 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2010 às 22:25)

Já vamos com quase 24h de promessa em que o vento devia ter rodado para SW  e ainda não rodou.

Estou com 8.3ºC e vento de NE.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2010 às 22:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já vamos com quase 24h de promessa em que o vento devia ter rodado para SW  e ainda não rodou.
> 
> Estou com 8.3ºC e vento de NW.



Mais estranho ainda virou para NW. O vento deve andar desgovernado com o frio. A ver se quando virar finalmente para SW, porque vai virar inevitavelmente, não vem com todo o gás.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2010 às 22:28)

Extremos de hoje:

4,8 ºC / 9,0 ºC

0,8 mm

---

Mais um dia fresco, mas com sensação térmica mais confortável do que ontem, por haver mais humidade e menos vento.

Alguma chuva ao início da madrugada passada.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2010 às 22:36)

Temperatura de 9,7ºC.

Vento variável. Ora registo de Este, ora resgisto de Sul, ora registo de Oeste. Ainda não percebi de onde sopra realmente.

Pressão a 1019 hPa e humidade a 93%.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2010 às 22:39)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais estranho ainda virou para NW. O vento deve andar desgovernado com o frio. A ver se quando virar finalmente para SW, porque vai virar inevitavelmente, não vem com todo o gás.



Enganei-me é mesmo NE


----------



## belem (11 Jan 2010 às 22:42)

Reparei que o meu primeiro relato sobre as condições meteorológicas que observei no sábado de manhã na Arrábida foi apagado sem qualquer aviso, daí que as mais interessantes fases deste episódio «Ana», que se sucederem no final de sábado/domingo e que pretendia agora descrever, ficam para mim.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 23:04)

belem disse:


> Reparei que o meu primeiro relato sobre as condições meteorológicas que observei no sábado de manhã na Arrábida foi apagado sem qualquer aviso, daí que as mais interessantes fases deste episódio «Ana», que se sucederem no final de sábado/domingo e que pretendia agora descrever, ficam para mim.



Duvido muito que administração tenha apagado um post no tópico de seguimento, só se não estava colocado no local correcto


----------



## kikofra (11 Jan 2010 às 23:20)

Soube que ontem nevou nos arredores de Leiria, lugares como o soutosico, memoria etc registou se a queda de neve .


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2010 às 23:26)

belem disse:


> Reparei que o meu primeiro relato sobre as condições meteorológicas que observei no sábado de manhã na Arrábida foi apagado sem qualquer aviso, daí que as mais interessantes fases deste episódio «Ana», que se sucederem no final de sábado/domingo e que pretendia agora descrever, ficam para mim.



Tanto no Sábado como no Domingo de manhã, o servidor do meteoPT teve alguns problemas. Tanto que houve períodos em que o fórum nem sequer esteve operacional.

O que poderá ter acontecido, é o belem ter submetido o post e o servidor não ter gravado.

Lamentamos esse facto e pedimos a compreensão de todos.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jan 2010 às 23:31)

Parece que se concretiza mesmo o segundo dia consecutivo com uma máxima abaixo dos 10ºC, não me parece que em meia hora mude muito mais...
Assim, sigo com 9ºC, 96%HR, céu muito nublado e vento fraco, sempre do quadrante leste...
Está a por-se nevoeiro.

Extremos do dia:

5.1ºC
9.7ºC
Precipitação: 2mm.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2010 às 23:49)

Aqui a máxima está a ser feita agora estou com *13,8ºC*, 94%HR, 1019,8hpa e vento moderado de SW


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2010 às 23:53)

Comportamento do vento e temperatura nas últimas 5 horas


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2010 às 23:53)

Ar já bastante morno lá fora 14,1ºC


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2010 às 00:03)

boas noites
sigo com 8.6º, vento fraco de sul e nevoeiro om chuviscos ocasionais.
hoje min3.7º/max9.7º....yum dia fresco por aqui ja que no campo grande a maxima deve ter ido aos 11º...n esteve frio nenhum entre as 11h e as 16h lá...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2010 às 00:05)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Temperatura a subir, nos 11,3ºC de momento.

Humidade a 93% e vento fraco de SE (135º).


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2010 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 3.9ºC

Máx - 10.0ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 27 km/h

Humidade mínima de 85% e máxima 100%

Precipitação - 0.6 mm rain rate máximo - 3.0 mm/hr

Aguaceiros ao longo do dia e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Jan 2010 às 00:05)

Sigo com 11ºC, vento fraco de Este, 1017 hPa, 98% de humidade e algum nevoeiro.

Extremos do dia 11:

Temp: Máx: 9,7ºC / Mín: 3ºC


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2010 às 00:13)

belem disse:


> Reparei que o meu primeiro relato sobre as condições meteorológicas que observei no sábado de manhã na Arrábida foi apagado sem qualquer aviso, daí que as mais interessantes fases deste episódio «Ana», que se sucederem no final de sábado/domingo e que pretendia agora descrever, ficam para mim.



mas o q se passou?
nevou?


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2010 às 00:16)

Mais uma vez a máxima foi feita perto da meia noite e que máxima reparem na subida perto da meia noite e na subida ao inicio da tarde!!!

Mínima:*4,1ºC* (6:30)

Máxima: *14,2ºC* (23:59)

Rajada máxima: *27,4km/h wsw* (23:59)

Precipitação total: *2,0mm* 

Gráfico da evolução da temperatura e rajadas de vento ao longo do dia 11:


----------



## squidward (12 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

por aqui ainda continuo com *8,3ºC*

tive uma máxima de *9,2ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (12 Jan 2010 às 00:33)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

11-01-2010
Temp Max: 10.0ºc 16:09
Temp Min: 3.2ºc 07:12
Rajada Max: 17.2km/h 00:12
Wind Chill : -2,7 00:12
Chuva Precipitação 1.0mm

Temp actual 9.8ºC 00:25
Pressão: 1018.3Hpa 00:25
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 00:25
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:E
Temperatura do vento: 9.8ºC 00:25
Humidade Relativa: 91% 00:25
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 00:25
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:25
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2010 às 00:52)

Sigo com 14,6ºC, 91%HR, 1018,5hpa e vento já  a soprar moderado com rajadas a mais forte de 35,4km/h


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2010 às 01:04)

Nova rajada de 42km/h a ver se chego aos 70km/h ao fim da madrugada  temperatura de 14,7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jan 2010 às 01:09)

boa noite 

Muito nevoeiro, humidade fresca, alguns chuviscos associados a estas condições e uma leve brisa de E/NE.

Com os últimos registos efectuados em Coimbra, passando por uma manhã em viagem até à reinstalação do RS ao início da tarde, obter extremos minimamente credíveis só mais logo...

Valores actuais: *7.9ºC* / *90% HR*


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2010 às 01:11)

Já se nota a subia  já vou com 13.3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 01:14)

Grande contraste em Lisboa.

A zona mais a oeste/sudoeste já na casa dos 13/14/15ºC, enquanto que a zona leste permanece ainda nos 8ºC.






Aqui em Odivelas sigo com 8,5ºC e nevoeiro.
Vento para já nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2010 às 01:16)

AnDré disse:


> Grande contraste em Lisboa.
> 
> A zona mais a oeste/sudoeste já na casa dos 13/14/15ºC, enquanto que a zona leste permanece ainda nos 8ºC.



Pois é. Por aqui, a Leste, ainda pouco subiu.

Ainda com 8,8 ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jan 2010 às 01:23)

AnDré disse:


> Grande contraste em Lisboa.
> 
> A zona mais a oeste/sudoeste já na casa dos 13/14/15ºC, enquanto que a zona leste permanece ainda nos 8ºC.



Realmente não deixa de ser um pouco invulgar certos locais apresentarem os valores quase pela metade de outros verificados! De repente pensei numa possível anomalia técnica... 
Parece existir aqui perto uma barreira que impede uma maior uniformidade, no entanto já vou com *8.1ºC* e mantenho os *90% de HR*.


----------



## squidward (12 Jan 2010 às 01:32)

*t.máx:  9.2ºC
t.min:  3.6ºC
*

valor actual:  *8.2ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2010 às 01:34)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Pois é. Por aqui, a Leste, ainda pouco subiu.
> 
> Ainda com 8,8 ºC.



A temperatura ainda não iniciou a subida verificada noutros locais. 

Mas com a novidade de que já chove.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2010 às 01:34)

Vou com 14,8ºC, 92%HR, 1018,5hpa e vento moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 45,1km/h de SW (1:20)  está quase


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2010 às 01:35)

Actual 14.1ºC vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jan 2010 às 01:48)

Bem, foram 10 minutos de volta deste post a acompanhar esta mudança repentina! 

Precipitação moderada agora, já vento moderado de Sul e já vou com *11,2ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 01:50)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã! 

Temperatura a disparar: 9,7ºC.

Vento ainda fraco, mas já vem de sul.
Ainda persiste algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2010 às 01:51)

E a temperatura deu um salto enorme em pouco mais de 2 minutos.

Agora 10,3 ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jan 2010 às 01:54)

Interessante, já com *12.2ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jan 2010 às 02:01)

Ela está aí com já com alguma pujança a avaliar pelo vento que se desloca agora mais de SW o qual já sopra com rajadas.

Chove intensamente e quase na horizontal.  

Agora com *13.0ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2010 às 02:03)

E depois destes dias frios com fluxo de NE, de repente o fluxo rodou para SO à superfície.

E subiu bastantes ºC em minutos. Agora 11,7 ºC e continua a subida.


----------



## kikofra (12 Jan 2010 às 02:06)

11,89 ºC neste momento


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 02:06)

Também já estou na casa dos 12ºC.

E o vento também já sopra.
Foi engraçado ver o nevoeiro a ser arrastado pela serra a cima pelo vento moderado a forte de sudoeste que chegou de repente.
Daria um bom filme, se fosse de dia.

Vou já com 3mm acumulados.
Chuva e vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2010 às 02:07)

E o vento rodou para SW  ao fim de mais 24h de espera.

Com ele chegou o vento forte a precipitação e o "calor", já tive 64 km/h e já acumulei 1.8 mm.

Estou com 14.1 e 96%.


----------



## meteo (12 Jan 2010 às 02:07)

Volta a chover,depois de terem estado umas boas horas sem precipitação.
 Há pouco já deu para notar a ondulação forte que vem ai nos próximos dias. E notei isso nas praias de Paço de Arcos/Oeiras que costumam ser de mar chão.   Vamos lá ver se com o aumento da ondulação nos próximos dias não vai continuar a destruir o caminho marítimo de Paço de Arcos até Carcavelos. Hoje a água já chegava lá e a ondulação vai aumentar muito até Quinta-Feira e com uma ondulação de Oeste( entra quase toda na linha )


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2010 às 02:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Agora 11,7 ºC e continua a subida.



12,4 ºc.


----------



## ct5iul (12 Jan 2010 às 02:07)

Bom dia sigo com 13.4Cº o pluviómetro ja registou 1.0mm desde as 00h vento moderado rajada maxima de 25.9km/h
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2010 às 02:09)

Já chove por aqui os primeiros 0,4mm  14,7ºC, 93%HR e vento moderado a rajada maior foi agora mesmo com 51km/h


----------



## ct5iul (12 Jan 2010 às 02:15)

chuva forte neste momento vento moderado por vezes forte

http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2010 às 02:23)

1,0mm e rajada máxima de 53km/h   temperatura de 14,7ºC e humidade de 92%


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jan 2010 às 02:25)

Onde é que eu já vi isto?! 

Vento já forte de SW a descarregar a sua fúria nesta encosta virada na mesma direcção à mercê do seu ímpeto certamente provocado pela "muralha" da Serra da Amoreira!

Chove menos mas a temperatura vai aumentando, agora com *13.5ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2010 às 02:32)

Em resumo ontem...

Tmax: 11,4º

Tmin: 1,2º

Precip: 1,0mm

Rajada max: 48,1 km/h


Neste momento céu encoberto, vento a tornar-se forte de SE (média de 35 km/h e rajada máxima de 50 km/h) e 11,9º.

Já chuviscou, mas foi apenas um aviso.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jan 2010 às 03:00)

Continuação de vento moderado a forte de SW e precipitação moderada.

  Por aqui fico e despeço-me com os valores actuais de *13.4ºC* e *86% HR*


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 03:04)

joseoliveira disse:


> Onde é que eu já vi isto?!
> 
> Vento já forte de SW a descarregar a sua fúria nesta encosta virada na mesma direcção à mercê do seu ímpeto certamente provocado pela "muralha" da Serra da Amoreira!



E eu cá estou, na encosta sul da serra, a levar com o vento todo. 

13ºC e 6mm acumulados.
Chove fraco agora, mas na horizontal.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2010 às 06:56)

Belo temporal agora com vento de SO!

Temperatura nos 14,2ºC.

Vento forte, e constante, nos *54,4 km/h* e *12,6mm* acumulados.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2010 às 07:28)

*73,1 km/h* registados agora mesmo!

*14,7mm* de precipitação acumulada.


E lá vou eu para a rua.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2010 às 08:37)

Temporal por aqui com chuva na horizontal e vento muito forte  8,6mm e rajada máxima de 74km/h...temperatura de 13,4ºC e 96%HR

Acompanhem aqui:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2010 às 08:39)

Aqui rajada record de 96,5 km/h. A maior desde que tenho a estação.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2010 às 08:40)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui rajada record de 96,5 km/h. A maior desde que tenho a estação.



E valá ainda a tens no mesmo sitio


----------



## raposo_744 (12 Jan 2010 às 09:00)

Aqui por Alváres depois de um dia de ontem com sol até ao meio dia e muita neve,hoje tudo se esfumou,as luzes da estrada ainda estão acesas ,chove muito forte e a neve desapareceu.Não se vê nada em redor


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2010 às 09:06)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva moderada, que neste preciso momento passou a muito forte. Lençóis de água já por toda a cidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2010 às 09:25)

Bom dia!
E que belo dia de inverno este!
Por aqui está um belíssimo temporal... chuva forte, vento forte, água por todo o lado... É Inverno, meus amigos, nada a fazer...
Sigo assim com 14.9ºC ( a rotação do vento deu-se por volta das 2h da manhã, tendo a temperatura subido logo uns 5ºC) e 100%HR.
Precipitação acumulada: com os dados do Lightning - (maldito SW) - *16.4mm!*


----------



## Aspvl (12 Jan 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia.

Alguém sabe explicar por que é que o IM só dá trovoada para Braga ??

Sigo com 14,0ºC


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2010 às 09:39)

mr. phillip disse:


> E que belo dia de inverno este!
> Por aqui está um belíssimo temporal... chuva forte, vento forte, água por todo o lado... É Inverno, meus amigos, nada a fazer...
> Precipitação acumulada: com os dados do Lightning - (maldito SW) - *16.4mm!*



Correcção: 16,8 mm. 

É verdade, o tempo está LINDO, o vento assobia em tudo o que é telhados, os carros abanam, enfim... 

Ainda não passei dos 54 km/h mas espero conseguir passar nas próximas horas. E amanhã também há mais. 

O vento é um vento quente e abafado.


----------



## Fernando (12 Jan 2010 às 10:00)

Não me recordo de ver tamanho temporal em Lisboa...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2010 às 10:00)

Agora foi a vez do Cais do Sodré ser brindado com o vento.

Rajada máxima de 90,1 km/h e o vento médio andou durante 3 minutos nos 60-70 km/h.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (12 Jan 2010 às 10:19)

Bom dia, por Leiria cerca das 09h caiu um valente pé de agua, agora chove moderado, que belo dia de inverno pelos vistos por todo o país


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2010 às 10:21)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui rajada record de 96,5 km/h. A maior desde que tenho a estação.



Foi na Moita ? Impressionante 

Aqui rajada máxima de 90 km/h e 21.8 mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## joao henriques (12 Jan 2010 às 10:22)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> bom dia, por leiria cerca das 09h caiu um valente pé de agua, agora chove moderado, que belo dia de inverno pelos vistos por todo o país



a partir deste momento o tempo tende a melhorar infelizmente!concordam???????????????


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2010 às 10:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Foi na Moita ? Impressionante
> 
> Aqui rajada máxima de 90 km/h e 21.8 mm acumulados até agora.



O mais impressionante é que não foi uma, mas sim duas de 96,5 km/h. às 7:53 e às 7:55.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2010 às 10:26)

HotSpot disse:


> O mais impressionante é que não foi uma, mas sim duas de 96,5 km/h. às 7:53 e às 7:55.



Eu também tive os 90 km/h por essa hora  às 7:43


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2010 às 10:27)

Já se verificou a viragem do vento para Norte em algumas estações da zona de Lisboa e imediata descida da temperatura.

Isto é sinal de que o pior já passou.


----------



## joao henriques (12 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

hotspot disse:


> já se verificou a viragem do vento para norte em algumas estações da zona de lisboa e imediata descida da temperatura.
> 
> Isto é sinal de que o pior já passou.



mas o alerta laranja foi perlongado ate as 15horas!sera que vamos ter mais umas chovadas fortes!


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2010 às 10:45)

HotSpot disse:


> Já se verificou a viragem do vento para Norte em algumas estações da zona de Lisboa e imediata descida da temperatura.
> 
> Isto é sinal de que o pior já passou.



Sim, aqui está a acontecer isso. A temperatura já caiu mais de 2ºC a pique, em menos de 10 minutos. 

Continua a chuva por aqui, 18,9 mm já lá vão.

Venha o dia de amanhã!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jan 2010 às 10:47)

HotSpot disse:


> Já se verificou a viragem do vento para Norte em algumas estações da zona de Lisboa e imediata descida da temperatura.
> 
> Isto é sinal de que o pior já passou.



Deve ser por o IM ter dado o Alerta Laranja de precipitação para aí entre as 10h e as 15h 
Para aqui também colocou Alerta Laranja vanha-se lá perceber o porquê ????


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2010 às 11:01)

O vento por aqui. Vento médio e rajada máxima para cada período de 10 minutos:


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2010 às 11:04)

O rio Jamor já leva bem água  não pela quantidade de precipitação que caiu mas sim ao facto de os solos já estarem bem ensopados. Levo 23.2 mm e estou com 11.6ºC vento moderado de noroeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2010 às 11:13)

Bom Dia

Bela manhã de chuva por aqui, a chuva é sempre moderada por vezes forte e continua, mas á pouco houve um pico de chuva torrencial.

A Minima de hoje foi de 7.5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jan 2010 às 11:20)

*Bom dia* 

Tem sido uma manhã chuvosa e ventosa.
O vento tem-se apresentado moderado a forte de W/NW e a precipitação embora em regime de aguaceiros também lhe tem correspondido tendo sido por vezes forte, se bem que por agora (temporário ou nem por isso) os elementos estão mais apaziguados.

A temperatura máxima atingida até agora (talvez durante a madrugada ainda, visto que a actual não lhe é muito próxima) esteve nos *15.1ºC*.

Valores actuais: *12.2ºC* / *86% HR*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2010 às 11:26)

Foi uma noite bastante chuvosa, e a manhã continua assim.

Até ao momento acumulados 43,0 mm.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2010 às 11:34)

Isto parece o _olho do furacão_ . E eis que do nada, o vento se torna nulo, 0,0 km/h, nada mexe.

21,0 mm certinhos, desde as 0 horas.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 11:46)

O meu pluviometro chegou aos 20mm e deixou de receber dados. Provavelmente devido há muita humidade dos últimos dias. 

De qualquer maneira, e a julgar pelos 50mm da Amadora e os 41mm da Portela, eu diria que aqui o valor será certamente superior a 45/50mm.

Lá em baixo, no vale de Odivelas, o caudal da ribeira fala por si:


Dia 20/12/2009:






Hoje:


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2010 às 11:48)

29,6 mm hoje.
*100,0 mm* este mês. 

3º mês consecutivo a ultrapassar a fasquia dos 100 mm. oopps ainda é só dia 12


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Jan 2010 às 11:56)

bom dia. Há aqui algo que não bate certo. Até ao´momento a minha estação registo 7.59 cm ou seja, 75.9 mm. Está exagerado não está? Ainda não fui ver o registo do vento mas não deve ter ido além dos 55 kmh já que a zona não é muito ventosa. Ainda chove. Edit: rajada de 106.1 kmh que à partida também parece estar exagerada. Mas como estou a ver pelo telemóvel não dá para ter bem a noção dos valores das estações à volta.


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Jan 2010 às 12:00)

Por aqui tem estado um valente temporal, já levo acumulados desde as 00h 43,2mm, o vento sopra moderado a forte de SW, a chuva tem estado moderada a forte, embora já tenha acalmado um pouco, havia momentos que a chuva ia bem batida a vento que temporal, já não se via disto há que tempos, isto é que é um Inverno hein.
11,6ºC, humidade nos 100% e 1010 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2010 às 12:01)

Vento calmo e continua a chuva, mas agora fraca.

Até ao momento 43,6 mm.


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

bons dias
manhã de chuva e vento muito fortes ( estimo que devo ter tido rajadas de 70-80km.h) na encarnação, ás 8.10h 13.9º tendo sito atingida uma maxima de 14.3º anteriormente.
no campo grande o cenario era identico com chuva forte e vento forte de SW rodando para WNW ás 9-10h e enfraquecendo, neste momento ceu muito nublado vento moderado de NW/WNW e temperatura amena


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2010 às 12:03)

Por aqui continua a cair moderada, o que é que a tarde nos pode trazer?


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2010 às 12:09)

nao me admiro nada dos 96.5km.h do hotspot...houve um periodo entre as 7h e as 9h que foi lourura....voavam folhas e havis detritos no chao...nessas 2h  o vento medio deve ter andano nos 40-60km.h com rajadas de 80km.h ou mais


----------



## kikofra (12 Jan 2010 às 12:12)

A estrada esta com alguns detritos arrastados pela chuva. Choveu um total de 32,6 mm até agora.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2010 às 12:15)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, aqui está a acontecer isso. A temperatura já caiu mais de 2ºC a pique, em menos de 10 minutos.
> 
> Continua a chuva por aqui, 18,9 mm já lá vão.
> 
> Venha o dia de amanhã!



Só agora voltei a casa, mas o gráfico indicou isso mesmo, por volta das 10h20, a temperatura caiu 2.5ºC, com a rotação do vento, e, assim o meu penico volta a "ganhar vida própria"... Registo já 23.8mm de precipitação.
Sigo com 13.3ºC, 94%HR, 1013hpa.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2010 às 12:21)

mr. phillip disse:


> assim o meu penico volta a "ganhar vida própria"... Registo já 23.8mm de precipitação.



Tanto? Passaste de 0 a 23,8 mm? 

O meu acumulado até agora ficou-se pelos 21,0 mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2010 às 12:25)

Lightning disse:


> Tanto? *Passaste de 0 a 23,8 mm*?
> 
> O meu acumulado até agora ficou-se pelos 21,0 mm.



Nada disso... durante o início da chuva, dado que a mesma vinha especialmente de sul e sudoeste, e o penico está relativamente abrigado nesses quadrantes, pois não o posso por no telhado, o dito tinha um menor valor registado. Quando me levantei, acertei os valores da precipitação pelos teus, na altura 16mm, salvo erro...
Com a rotação do vento, e da chuva, o pluviómetro fica a registar valores correctos, e desde que rodou o vento marcou logo mais uns quantos mms...
Daí o total de 23.8mm até agora...


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Jan 2010 às 12:26)

muito bem pelo que leio aqui é  mesmo a minha estação que não está a registar bem os dados. Então se até o mr philip e o Lightning não acumularam nem metade daqui. Já o vento também se até no Cais Sodré foi abaixo dos 100 kmh


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2010 às 12:27)

mr. phillip disse:


> Nada disso... durante o início da chuva, dado que a mesma vinha especialmente de sul e sudoeste, e o penico está relativamente abrigado nesses quadrantes, pois não o posso por no telhado, o dito tinha um menor valor registado. Quando me levantei, acertei os valores da precipitação pelos teus, na altura 16mm, salvo erro...
> Com a rotação do vento, e da chuva, o pluviómetro fica a registar valores correctos, e desde que rodou o vento marcou logo mais uns quantos mms...
> Daí o total de 23.8mm até agora...



Pois, tirando o problema dos quadrantes está tudo bem então.

Continua a chuviscar por aqui, temperatura nos 13,3ºC e HR no máximo. O vento volta a soprar, mas desta vez fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

As rajadas das Estações Oficiais da Região de Lisboa

Montijo - *100,9*
Gago Coutinho - *79,3*
Sintra Granja - *79,3*
Geofísico - *68,4*


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2010 às 13:59)

stormy disse:


> mas o q se passou?
> nevou?



Após um dia de céu limpo e com geada de manhã na vertente norte, o tempo no sábado com o avançar do dia, mudou drasticamente com fortes rajadas de vento e céu nublado que deu origem a chuva.
A temperatura nos locais cimeiros da serra, esteve muito perto de zero e no domingo, mal o dia nasceu ainda estava acordado para ver se via neve nos picos mais altos, mas não cheguei a ver nada, nem sleet...
Mas domingo teve vento, como poucas vezes vi, além de chuva acompanhada com temperaturas algo baixas, sobretudo em torno de 4 e 5 ºc que contudo, na encosta sul junto ao mar, subia um pouco mais.
Verifiquei que mesmo, mais longe do mar, seria cerca de meia-noite de domingo,  junto à Quinta de Catralvos, haviam diferenças de temperatura algo acentuadas, sendo que na encosta onde crescia a vinha a temperatura era mais elevada ( cerca de 6ºc) do que locais próximos.
Domingo à tarde um enorme conjunto de nuvens tapava a parte superior da serra, formando um aspecto ameaçador como poucas vezes vi na região.
Durante a noite de domingo para segunda, eram cerca de 20.00, no interior do Parque Natural, choveu muito, ainda com algum frio, sem se notar ainda subidas de temperatura.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2010 às 14:04)

HotSpot disse:


> As rajadas das Estações Oficiais da Região de Lisboa
> 
> Montijo - *100,9*
> Gago Coutinho - *79,3*
> ...



O quê 100,9kmh no montijo, concerteza que provocou estragos ou não.

Por aqui cintinua a chuviscar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2010 às 14:18)

E pronto por aqui neste momento já parou de chover, o total acumulado foi de 24.1mm.


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2010 às 14:19)

AnDré disse:


> Grande contraste em Lisboa.
> 
> A zona mais a oeste/sudoeste já na casa dos 13/14/15ºC, enquanto que a zona leste permanece ainda nos 8ºC.
> 
> ...




Eu estive nessa altura numa zona de transição.
Junto ao Hospital S. Francisco de Xavier, nas encostas viradas a W/SW, a temperatura era nitidamente mais elevada, do que nas encostas expostas a N. Uma diferença que era fácil de notar, bastando andar uns 20 metros.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2010 às 14:22)

Parou de chover e o vento continua calmo. O tempo está a melhorar temporariamente.

22,1 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas. Mas este valor ainda se pode alterar.

Pressão nos 1012 milibares.


----------



## squidward (12 Jan 2010 às 14:33)

hoje entre as 8h e as 10h foi um período de chuva forte e ventos igualmente fortes (pena a minha estação não registar as rajadas de vento)
agora céu muito nublado e ameaça de chuva com *12,0ºC*


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 14:33)

Esta manhã: chuva forte aqui e o consequente caudal da Ribeira de Odivelas:


---------------------

A ribeira de Odivelas é um dos afluentes do rio Trancão que parece ter transbordado.


----------



## aqpcb (12 Jan 2010 às 14:52)

Caros 
Por aqui na Quinta do Anjo, Palmela parou de chover e o vento continua calmo. Calmo até demais


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jan 2010 às 14:57)

Por Tomar até ao momento

14.2 ºC (07:16)
8.5 ºC (00:08) 

E em relação a chuva já se conta com 32mm da mesma. 

Espera-se que o Nabão não faça estragos na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Jan 2010 às 15:06)

Boa tarde!

Hoje por aquí tive uma manhã muito chuvosa, com a chuva a ser forte/muito forte, durante toda a manhã e sem interrumpção.
Depois deste periodo, abrandou estando agora com chuva fraca, mas ainda não parou de chuver.
Sigo com 13.6ºC
A humidade está bastante alta.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jan 2010 às 16:04)

Neste momento chove de modo geral fraco, por vezes moderado
Estão 13,5º e 94% de Humidade
Vento moderado e a luz está só a piscar

*P.S: Que esperam para próximas horas?*


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Jan 2010 às 16:48)

Boas! Ora com os gráficos em minha posse concluo que a rajada máxima não foram os 106 km/h que tinha visto ao início da tarde. Para não variar foi um devaneio da estação. A rajada máxima foi assim de 51.8 km/h por volta das 2h, e no momento em que à volta se registavam as máximas do dia, por aqui não foi além dos 40 km/h.

Quanto à precipitação, fica a dúvida.





13.2ºC, 91%, 79.5mm,1013.5 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2010 às 16:54)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Boas! Ora com os gráficos em minha posse concluo que a rajada máxima não foram os 106 km/h que tinha visto ao início da tarde. Para não variar foi um devaneio da estação. A rajada máxima foi assim de 51.8 km/h por volta das 2h, e no momento em que à volta se registavam as máximas do dia, por aqui não foi além dos 40 km/h.
> 
> *Quanto à precipitação, fica a dúvida*.
> 
> ...



Pois, Pedro, estando tu numa posição intermédia entre os 18mm do Cais do Sodré, e os vinte e poucos meus e do Lightning, é muito provável que tal valor se deva a algum problema pontual da estação... é uma diferença muito grande...
Por aqui, mantém-se a chuva, agora fraca...
14ºC, 92%HR, 1015hpa, 24.8mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2010 às 17:05)

Por aqui esta tarde já cairam mais 2.9mm, perfazendo um total acumulado de 27mm.


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2010 às 17:25)

É relativamente vulgar em dias de forte vento algumas estações amadoras darem erros na precipitação devido à vibração e pancadas do vento no pluviometro. Vê se o mesmo estará bem preso ou se o pluviometro não receba a água que cai do próprio edifício (telhados, paredes, varandas, etc) quando está com vento forte de determinado quadrante.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 17:29)

Aqui, embora de forma fraca, a chuva marcou presença a tarde toda.

Nos últimos 15 minutos tem chovido com bastante intensidade.
E parece que está para durar:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2010 às 17:42)

Por aqui mais 0.9mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jan 2010 às 17:48)

Chove intensamente aqui


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2010 às 17:59)

Boa tarde.

Em resumo o dia foi de vento forte durante a madrugada, chuva moderada a forte durante a manhã e céu nublado e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Temp. máxima: 14,3º

Precipitação: 15,5mm


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2010 às 19:24)

*57,9mm* foi o resultado desta frente!

De momento sigo com 11,6ºC e humidade nos 92%.

Vento nulo e pressão de 1016 hPa.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2010 às 19:26)

Aqui acabou de cair um pequeno aguaceiro a precipitação acumulada vai em 23,4mm até agora, a máxima foi de 15,5ºC e a mínima de 11,4ºC a rajada máxima foi de 82,1km/h...logo coloco o gráfico para se perceber melhor 

Actualmente sigo com 12,9ºC, 82%HR, 1015,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## kikofra (12 Jan 2010 às 19:44)

Por aqui um total de 37,9 mm um novo recorde para a estação do meteoleiria

Qual é o motivo para esta diferenca entre a EMA e a RUEMA de leiria?

RUEMA:







EMA:






edit: ja percebi porque.


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Jan 2010 às 19:58)

Por aqui a frente deixou um acumulado de 44,2mm
Sigo com 11,2ºC praticamente estagnados, vento nulo, humidade nos 97%, 1014 hPa e céu muito nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2010 às 20:14)

Boa noite
Por aqui a frente deixou uns simpáticos 29.6mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jan 2010 às 20:17)

*boa noite* 

Pouco passava das 17H30, conjugado com o natural escurecer por essa hora, o céu tornou-se realmente muito escuro, quando se abateu por aqui um forte aguaceiro por cerca de uns 15 minutos; ainda pensando que se tratasse de granizo pelo ruído que provocava mas era mesmo só chuva com bastante intensidade.

Por aqui (work) de momento tudo muito mais calmo, apenas pingos dispersos, vento fraco deslocando-se de Oeste e uma temperatura a rondar os *12ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2010 às 20:18)

Boa noite.

Fluxo de OSO no seu esplendor, com 13,1 ºC e uma precipitação acumulada de 49,8 mm.

Uma tarde também de bastante chuva.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2010 às 20:22)

Finalmente algum descanso com a chuva, com o céu a apresentar-se já bastante mais desanuviado...
Sigo com 12.7ºC, 87%HR, 1018hpa.
Precipitação: 24.8mm, um valor assinalável, mas ainda assim abaixo de muitos valores registados relativamente perto daqui...


----------



## Aspvl (12 Jan 2010 às 21:25)

Boa Noite,

Esta previsão é de sonho http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-hourly.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO012|LISBOA&metric=1&hbhhour=9&hbhday=2

12ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

Atingi agora os 12,0ºC, depois de uma subida lenta.

Humidade nos 92% e pressão a 1016 hPa com vento fraco de SO (225º).


----------



## ct5iul (12 Jan 2010 às 21:37)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.8ºc 10:12
Temp Min: 9.7ºc 00:47
Rajada Max: 77.8km/h 09:57
Wind Chill : 3,3 10:40

Temp actual 11.3ºC 21:30
Pressão: 1016.4Hpa 21:30
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 21:30
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 11.3ºC 00:25
Humidade Relativa: 90% 21:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 1.0 mm 21:30
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 26.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 21:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com

HOJE TIVE COM UM AMIGO MEU RADIOAMADOR QUE MORA EM FRENTE A ESTAÇAO METEREOLOGICA DO CAIS-SODRE UMA DAS ANTENAS DELE DE RADIO AMADOR PARTIU-SE DEVIDO AS FORTES RAJADAS DE VENTO


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

Sigo com 13.5ºC, 90%HR, 1018hpa, céu nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

9.1ºC
15.6ºC
Precipitação: 24.8mm.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

Vim agora da rua e devo confessar que fiquei muito espantado com o que vi.

O vento hoje provocou estragos em corroios, fez cair uma estrutura publicitária na via pública, que por pouco não atingiu pessoas. A estrutura soltou-se do sítio onde estava presa (parede de um prédio de 3 andares) e caiu em plena via pública, ainda por cima num sítio bem frequentado por pessoas que entram e saem dos correios a toda a hora. 

A estrutura a que me refiro está circundada a amarelo. A parte que caiu foi a do lado esquerdo (há uma barra divisória, é a partir daí e até ao final da estrutura do lado esquerdo, a parte que diz CENTRO COMERCIAL). 

O relato foi-me contado por um amigo meu que assistiu a tudo. 

Ainda estava bem visível no local toda a estatura, desfeita em pedaços.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2010 às 23:46)

Manha de forte temporal por aqui também: 

Mínima: *11,1ºC* (21:00)

Máxima: *15,5ºC* (10:43)

Rajada máxima: *82,1km/h WSW* (9:50)

Precipitação total:*23,6mm*

Gráfico de temperatura:



Gráfico de rajadas de vento:



Gráfico da precipitação e pressão:


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Jan 2010 às 23:51)

*Extremos de hoje:


Temp: Máx: 14,7ºC / Mín: 11ºC

Vento: Médio Máx: 23,4km/h / Rajada máxima: 32,2km/h

Humidade: Alta: 100% / Baixa: 87%

Precipitação: 45 mm*



Sigo com 11,8ºC, 100% de humidade, vento fraco de W, 1016 hPa e céu nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

8,6 ºC / 15,9 ºC

49,8 mm

---

Uma dia bastante chuvoso e ameno.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2010 às 00:05)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 12,1ºC. Temperatura completamente estagnada, assim como a humidade.

Vento fraco de O (270º) e pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 9.4ºC

Máx - 15.0ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 90 km/h

Humidade mínima de 86% e máxima 100%

Precipitação - 26.2 mm rain rate máximo - 14.2 mm/hr

Aguaceiros ao longo do dia e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2010 às 00:10)

belem disse:


> Após um dia de céu limpo e com geada de manhã na vertente norte, o tempo no sábado com o avançar do dia, mudou drasticamente com fortes rajadas de vento e céu nublado que deu origem a chuva.
> A temperatura nos locais cimeiros da serra, esteve muito perto de zero e no domingo, mal o dia nasceu ainda estava acordado para ver se via neve nos picos mais altos, mas não cheguei a ver nada, nem sleet...
> Mas domingo teve vento, como poucas vezes vi, além de chuva acompanhada com temperaturas algo baixas, sobretudo em torno de 4 e 5 ºc que contudo, na encosta sul junto ao mar, subia um pouco mais.
> Verifiquei que mesmo, mais longe do mar, seria cerca de meia-noite de domingo,  junto à Quinta de Catralvos, haviam diferenças de temperatura algo acentuadas, sendo que na encosta onde crescia a vinha a temperatura era mais elevada ( cerca de 6ºc) do que locais próximos.
> ...




Também não faltaram os relâmpagos.
Ocorreram tanto no sábado como no domingo, sobretudo junto à Serra.


----------



## jppm89 (13 Jan 2010 às 00:47)

Boas noites,

Precisava da vossa ajuda no que toca a prever mais ou menos como vai ser o dia de amanha (contando já com a madrugada), visto que tive problemas esta noite (o isolamento de uma das partes da minha casa foi arrancado pela chuva e pelo vento) e precisava de saber mais ou menos como ia estar amanha. Muita chuva e muito vento? :S


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jan 2010 às 01:04)

boa noite 

Diferente da anterior por esta hora, muito calma, sem toda aquela agitação.
O céu apresenta muitas nuvens no entanto surgem algumas abertas, vento fraco de S/SW e sem precipitação.

*Extremos de 12-Jan:*

Máximos: 15.1ºC / 91% HR

mínimos: 7.9ºC / 79% HR

*Valores actuais:* *11.7ºC* / *86% HR*


----------



## kikofra (13 Jan 2010 às 02:06)

Começa a chover por aqui


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jan 2010 às 02:20)

Interessante o formato do "bicho" no Sat24 que se aproxima de nós vindo do Atlântico e que mais parece um espadarte penetrando mesmo na região Centro! 

Neste momento ocorre precipitação sob a forma de chuviscos, e o vento continua fraco de W/SW

Valores actuais: *11.4ºC* / *87% HR*


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2010 às 04:24)

Boas

Cá está a imagem do impacto 













Começo a ouvir o vento, sem chuva, 13º

Abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2010 às 08:55)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 12,7 ºC e alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Sem comparação possível com o dia de ontem, apenas 0,8 mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2010 às 09:19)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 8.4ºC, agora estão 12.2ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia!

Para já céu encoberto, vento fraco e ausência de precipitação. 11ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2010 às 09:50)

Bom dia!
Dia cinzentão, mas ainda sem precipitação relevante a assinalar...
As estradas estão molhadas, mas não chove de momento, nem acumulou nada...
Mínima de 13.1ºC, temperatura actual nos 15.3ºC, com 95%HR, 1015hpa, vento moderado de WSW.


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2010 às 09:50)

Bom dia

Céu nublado em Santarém com vento fraco.

Parece que a EMA de Alvega está de férias, já há alguns dias que está em baixo

9:53 começou a cair uma chuva fraca


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2010 às 10:20)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 7,4º.

Neste momento vento moderado, aguaceiros fracos que já acumularam 3,5mm e 13,4º com uma sensação de abafado.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Jan 2010 às 10:34)

bons dias por aqui começou agora a cair, na vertical como dizem os antigos uma chuva bem chuvidinha


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2010 às 11:08)

Por aqui conto já com o 1ºmm do dia... vai chuviscando com 15.9ºC...


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2010 às 11:14)

Por aqui vai já caindo a chuva de forma moderada, mas ainda sem qualquer vento.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jan 2010 às 11:22)

*Bom dia* 

Tem sido uma manhã de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, por aqui também vento em geral fraco.

As temperaturas sob uma amplitude fraca não evoluíram muito desde a madrugada com uma mínima de *11.3ºC*.

Neste momento está apenas a chuviscar com vento fraco vindo de W/SW.

Valores actuais: *14.8ºC* / *85% HR*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2010 às 11:24)

Por aqui também já chove, uma duvida eu olhando para a imagem em satélite não consigo ver nada de especial, pode-me esplicar o que ai vêm


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2010 às 12:26)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu encoberto e pouca chuva. *3,1mm* acumulados.

Temperatura mínima de *11,5ºC* e actual de 14,9ºC.

Humidade nos 92% e vento moderado de SSO (202º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2010 às 12:42)

Por aqui já vou com 4.8mm acumulados, de momento não chove.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2010 às 12:53)

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,9ºC 

Tenho acumulados desde as 00h 3,2mm e a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 43,5km/h em aumento para as próximas horas com o pico ao fim da tarde e inicio da noite com possíveis rajadas de 80/90km/h 

agora sigo com 14,9ºC, 94%HR, 1011,7hpa e vento moderado


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Jan 2010 às 13:23)

Bom dia, sigo com 4,7 mm acumulados desde as 0h, mínima de 11ºC, actualmente 13,9ºC, humidade nos 100%, vento moderado de W e 1010 hPa.


----------



## PDias (13 Jan 2010 às 13:24)

Boa tarde,

ontem a precipitação acumulada foi de 28,2mm, hoje vai nos 3,3mm com uma temperatura actual de 14,3ºC e a pressão nos 1008,3hpa (a descer rápido diz a estação), a rajada máxima até agora foi de 30,6km/h às 12.20H.
Aqui no trabalho em Santa Iria De Azoia vai chuviscando e o vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade, está-se a preparar aí uma bela tarde de Inverno.
Até logo!


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2010 às 13:28)

1,0 mm registado após chuva moderada. Céu muito nublado e vento com rajadas, ainda fracas em comparação com o que está para vir.

14,6ºC e 95% HR.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Jan 2010 às 13:54)

Sigo com 13.5ºC e por agora não chove.

Por volta das 13:00h choveu forte!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 14:20)

João Ferreira disse:


> Sigo com 13.5ºC e por agora não chove.
> 
> Por volta das 13:00h choveu forte!



Por aqui tem estado a chover forte 

Já vou com 5.2 mm o vento é forte tambem, mas ainda não passei dos 61 km/h.

Quero 95 km/h até amanhã


----------



## thunderboy (13 Jan 2010 às 14:25)

Boa tarde.
Levo 8.2mm.
A temperatura vai nos 13ºC e o vento para variar é fraco.


----------



## squidward (13 Jan 2010 às 14:32)

por aqui chuva e algum vento.


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2010 às 14:33)

Chuva moderada a forte, acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas.

5,2 mm até agora.

Está de noite por aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2010 às 14:36)

Uau, pelo que vim em satélite isto está a quase a abalar, grande frente sim senhor.


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2010 às 14:46)

Tarde de chuva
Neste momento chove fraco, mas por volta das 2 horas ela  esteve a cair bem


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 15:51)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Uau, pelo que vim em satélite isto está a quase a abalar, grande frente sim senhor.



Atrás de tudo isto vem o vento 

Estou com 14.7ºC, 10.4 mm acumulados e vento moderado.


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2010 às 16:07)

Surgiu o vento forte e os aguaceiros desapareceram e já deu para ver o Sol.

Rajada máxima 84,2 km/h e 6,6mm.

Para NW (Coimbra) o céu continua muito negro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2010 às 16:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Atrás de tudo isto vem o vento
> 
> Estou com 14.7ºC, 10.4 mm acumulados e vento moderado.



Vento, se fosse trovoadas é que era bom..., por aqui a acumulação até agora é de 9.5mm, não é mau mas podia ser mais.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2010 às 16:08)

Neste momento volta a chuver


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2010 às 16:11)

Fui ver o sat 24 e está frente está mesmo quase a abalar.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2010 às 16:28)

O vento aqui já sopra com alguma intensidade.
Chove há horas a fio...
Infelizmente não tenho como contabilizar a precipitação. Mas o acumulado já deve ser jeitoso.

A RUEMA de Benfica acumulou na última hora 8,4mm.


----------



## aqpcb (13 Jan 2010 às 16:47)

Caros

Chuva forte, acompanhada de vento penso que moderado, pois ainda não o posso medir pois estou à espera da minha estação que encomendei via Net

Mas não para de chuver


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2010 às 17:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Atrás de tudo isto vem o vento



Então isso significa que vamos ter vento mas com céu pouco nublado ou limpo. 

Continua a chover fraco por aqui, já levo neste momento 10,5 mm acumulados. 

Mas parece que já acabou...


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2010 às 17:10)

Boas 

Apesar de no sat as nuvens já terem passado  aqui continua chuva moderada, vento fraco a moderado.

Abraços


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2010 às 17:18)

Boas

Aqui vou até agora com 12,8mm e pouco mais devo registar apesar de ainda chuviscar, agora vem ai o vento forte a partir das 18h até a meia noite   com temperaturas altas por exemplo aqui já vai numa boa subida registo agora 16,2ºC devo ir aos 17º  a pressão vai nos 1007,0hPa e a humidade é de 94% a rajada máxima até agora é de 50km/h ao inicio da tarde...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2010 às 17:22)

Mais um dia chuvoso, com 13,4 mm até ao momento.

Um ano hidrológico até à data a sair bastante acima do esperado pela generalidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jan 2010 às 17:27)

Neste momento chove com forte intensidade com vento forte á mistura...Que temporal


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2010 às 17:40)

Realmente visto em satélite já passou mas ainda chuvisca, á pouco até choveu moderado e já levo 13.5mm, T.Actual: 15.1ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jan 2010 às 17:43)

Aqui chove torrencialmente e o vento é bastante forte

Ás 17:33 tive um relâmpago e agora tive outro


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2010 às 17:47)

Afinal falei cedo de mais e choveu bastante depois do meu ultimo post, tenho agora acumulados 14,8mm e a temperatura é de 16,3ºc com 95%HR e pressão de 1006,6hpa


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2010 às 17:51)

boas tardes
o dia foi chuvoso, agora, aqui na encarnação, esta a tornar-se ainda mais chuvoso e ventoso.
neste momento sigo com a maxima do dia, 15.7º, ainda a subir, vento moderado a forte de SSW e periodos de chuva forte.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2010 às 17:55)

Chuva, mais chuva e chuva... tem sido assim o dia... mesmo assim, menos que ontem, pois hoje sigo com 11.1mm de precipitação (dados do Lightning).
Quanto ao resto: 16.3ºC, 100%HR, vento moderado com rajadas de SO, pressão nos 1007hpa.


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2010 às 18:08)

mr. phillip disse:


> Chuva, mais chuva e chuva... tem sido assim o dia... mesmo assim, menos que ontem, pois hoje sigo com 11.1mm de precipitação (dados do Lightning).



Na verdade foram 11,5 mm. 

Só agora é que o vento começa a aumentar de intensidade e soprar com algumas rajadas, nas próximas horas vai estar um belo tempo.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Jan 2010 às 18:09)

Boa tarde!

Tem sido uma tarde bastante chuvosa, talvez até mais do que da parte da manhã.
Por agora a chuva já passou sigo com 15.0ºC, céu muito nublado e vai havendo para já vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2010 às 18:09)

andres disse:


> Aqui chove torrencialmente e o vento é bastante forte
> 
> Ás 17:33 tive um relâmpago e agora tive outro



És um sortudo


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 18:10)

Por aqui já toquei nos 71 km/h 

Por agora está mais calmo, estou com 15.7ºC e 12.4 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jan 2010 às 18:11)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> És um sortudo




Pois, mas não passou de 2 trovões isolados, com fraca intensidade
Mas já foi bom!!!
Por agora sigo com vento forte e chuva fraca

P.S: 18:12 - Acabei de tocar nos 60km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2010 às 18:15)

Parou de chover, mas o vento intensificou-se.

Acumulados 14,8 mm desde as 0h e rajada máxima atingida de 53,1 km/h.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2010 às 18:18)

andres disse:


> Pois, mas não passou de 2 trovões isolados, com fraca intensidade
> Mas já foi bom!!!
> Por agora sigo com vento forte e chuva fraca



Boas

Foste o único ser vivo na Europa nessa hora a ver trovoada, nem o euclid a viu.

Não duvidando de ti, mas nenhum mapa até agora mostra essa, nem nenhuma trovoada na Europa.

Mas vamos aguardar pode estar a actualizar mais tarde.

Abraços


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2010 às 18:19)

Aqui tive uma rajada máxima de 64,4km/h (17.50) 

16,6ºC
93%HR
1006,5hpa
15,2mm


----------



## sunny (13 Jan 2010 às 18:19)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Parou de chover, mas o vento intensificou-se.
> 
> Acumulados 14,8 mm desde as 0h e rajada máxima atingida de 53,1 km/h.



Não acham que devia haver avisos do IM de vento e chuva? Alguém mais conhecedor me sabe explicar?


----------



## DRC (13 Jan 2010 às 18:23)

andres disse:


> Pois, mas não passou de 2 trovões isolados, com fraca intensidade
> Mas já foi bom!!!
> Por agora sigo com vento forte e chuva fraca
> 
> P.S: 18:12 - Acabei de tocar nos 60km/h



Dúvido muito dessa trovoada ainda para mais numa fase já final da passagem da frente, com chuva fraca e nebulosidade baixa de rápida passagem. 

Dados actuais da Póvoa de Santa Iria:

Temperatura: 16,2ºC
Humidade: 91%
Pressão atmosférica: 1006,0 hPa
Vento: moderado de Oeste (20 km/hora)
Precipitação diária: 21 mm
Windchill: 16ºC
Dew Point: 14,7ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2010 às 18:23)

Boas 

Aqui volta a chuva moderada, com vento também ele moderado.

Abraços


----------



## sunny (13 Jan 2010 às 18:23)

sunny disse:


> Não acham que devia haver avisos do IM de vento e chuva? Alguém mais conhecedor me sabe explicar?



quero dizer, no distrito de LISboa???


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jan 2010 às 18:24)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Foste o único ser vivo na Europa nessa hora a ver trovoada, nem o euclid a viu.
> 
> ...



Eu não gosto de mentir, muito menos no fórum.
Eu vi 2 relâmpagos, de fraca intensidade, podem ter sido isolados, mas não percebo porque não foram registados


----------



## DRC (13 Jan 2010 às 18:26)

sunny disse:


> Não acham que devia haver avisos do IM de vento e chuva? Alguém mais conhecedor me sabe explicar?



Aviso de chuva não é necessário, pois já se acabou (ou quase) a precipitação e se tivessem havido avisos para tal fenómeno teriam sido durante a tarde, quanto ao vento espera-se um aumento da intensidade do mesmo para o final da tarde/noite, mas cabe ao critério dos técnicos do Instituto de Meteorologia colocar ou não avisos.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jan 2010 às 18:26)

DRC disse:


> Dúvido muito dessa trovoada ainda para mais numa fase já final da passagem da frente, com chuva fraca e nebulosidade baixa de rápida passagem.
> 
> Dados actuais da Póvoa de Santa Iria:
> 
> ...



Volto a Dizer, eu RARAMENTE MINTO
E de novo volto a dizer que, eu mesmo não entendo da trovoada não ser registada, mas por favor, não duvidem de mim, visto que nao estou a mentir


----------



## Jota Pê (13 Jan 2010 às 18:28)

aqui na penha de frança ainda não passou trovoada.Actualmente sigo com chuva forte, vento forte e 15.8ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2010 às 18:31)

andres disse:


> Eu não gosto de mentir, muito menos no fórum.
> Eu vi 2 relâmpagos, de fraca intensidade, podem ter sido isolados, mas não percebo porque não foram registados



Boas

Eu não disse que estás a mentir, mas olha que acontece, já assisti a vários. vê lá que até já vi irem buscar gelo aos congelador a dizer que era granizo.

Não marca em nenhum mapa é porque ou a intensidade deve ter sido muito baixa  ou então não era, foi alguma luz de alguma coisa que te deu a impressão que era trovoada, até a mim já me aconteceu, quando as pessoas querem muito uma coisa, até as conseguem ver mesmo que elas não existam ou seja uma mera ilusão de óptica.

Abraços


----------



## sunny (13 Jan 2010 às 18:33)

DRC disse:


> Aviso de chuva não é necessário, pois já se acabou (ou quase) a precipitação, quanto ao vento espera-se um aumento da intensidade do mesmo para o final da tarde/noite, mas cabe ao critério dos técnicos do Instituto de Meteorologia colocar ou não avisos.



Os critérios de emissão estão lá bem especificados e pelo que tenho lido aqui, os valores registados  de vento estão dentro dos parâmetros que justifiquem avisos.É o meu entendimento....


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2010 às 18:35)

Nunca mais chega o vento forte... 

Ainda só fui aos 39 km/h. Espero pelo menos chegar aos 60 até à madrugada de amanhã. 

A temp. não pára de subir, está agora nos 16,5ºC. Pressão atmosférica nos 1006 mb.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jan 2010 às 18:38)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Eu não disse que estás a mentir, mas olha que acontece, já assisti a vários. vê lá que até já vi irem buscar gelo aos congelador a dizer que era granizo.
> 
> ...



Possivelmente pode ser ilusão de óptica, até porque ás vezes a discoteca do Montijo, Kaxaça tem uma holofote ligado, poderá ter sido o holofote a passar de raspão, mas a luz no momento dos relãmpagos falhou
Não sei então o que se passou...Mas ajrebelo eu não sou desses que vão buscar gelo ao congelador para fingir que é granizo, muito pelo contrário, até acho mal estarem a postar condições erradas

Neste momento sigo com 15,8º e 98% de Humidade...O vento é moderado a forte com rajada neste momento de 40km/h e a chuva é moderada


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2010 às 18:43)

*22,2mm* acumulados.

*64,0 km/h* de rajada máxima.

15,8ºC, humidade nos 92% e pressão nos 1007 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2010 às 18:45)

Rajada máxima, até ao momento, de 64,4 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2010 às 18:47)

Eu acredito em ti andres, porque no verão passado estava eu uma noite na rua quando vejo clarões para o interior, e eram mesmo relâmpagos, depois fui ver na internet onde é que eram as descargas, e qual é o meu espanto que não vi descargas nenhumas, por isso....

De momento o céu está nublado e o vento já sopra moderado.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2010 às 19:01)

Boas

por isso se neste 3 links que aqui coloco não aparecer nada é porque a probabilidade de ter sido um raio é muito escassa, e ser a tal ilusão de óptica.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=0#animacion
http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html

Eu não disse que não acreditava ou deixava de acreditar apenas estou a fazer um apontamento com algum fundamento, baseado na não detecção de descargas eléctricas nos mapas em cima apresentados nos quais nos regulamos todos os dias para avaliar se ouve ou não descargas eléctricas.

Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jan 2010 às 19:04)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> por isso se neste 3 links que aqui coloco não aparecer nada é porque a probabilidade de ter sido um raio é muito escassa, e ser a tal ilusão de óptica.
> 
> ...




Claro

Vento forte e 15,8º.


----------



## PTbig (13 Jan 2010 às 19:15)

boas pessoal


Por aqui parece que o vento forte não quer parar


----------



## sunny (13 Jan 2010 às 19:19)

PTbig disse:


> boas pessoal
> 
> 
> Por aqui parece que o vento forte não quer parar



Aqui esta uma ventania que não se pode...


----------



## sunny (13 Jan 2010 às 19:20)

Quanto a chuve vem mais para de noite não é


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Jan 2010 às 19:22)

Por aqui o vento ainda não está nada de mais, 19,7 mm acumulados desde as 0h até ao momento, com esta frente.
15,4ºC após uma máxima de 15,8ºC que se deu ainda há pouco, vento moderado de W, humidade nos 100% e 1006 hPa.


----------



## DRC (13 Jan 2010 às 19:37)

sunny disse:


> Quanto a chuva vem mais para de noite não é



A chuva deve já ter acabado por hoje, no máximo alguma chuva fraca mas nada de significativo. Agora é só o vento esta noite e próxima madrugada.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2010 às 19:47)

Hoje acumulou 16,4 mm

O vento começa a soprar mais forte com rajada máxima para já de 59,5 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2010 às 19:51)

HotSpot disse:


> O vento começa a soprar mais forte com rajada máxima para já de 59,5 km/h



Por aqui já chegou aos 64,4 km/h.

A média destes últimos 10 minutos é de 31 km/h.

Moderado a forte, por vezes.


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2010 às 19:56)

Em Santarém está uma ventania do diabos


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jan 2010 às 20:02)

*boa noite* 

Foi um dia com muita precipitação pelo menos até meio da tarde, sendo moderada a forte tal como o vento a acompanhar os aguaceiros.
Neste momento tudo mais calmo quanto à chuva, mas o vento permanece por vezes forte de W/SW.

A fraca amplitude ainda se verifica pela temperatura actual que por aqui (work) ronda os *16ºC*.


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2010 às 20:05)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> por isso se neste 3 links que aqui coloco não aparecer nada é porque a probabilidade de ter sido um raio é muito escassa, e ser a tal ilusão de óptica.
> 
> ...



Então e no último fim de semana, houve alguma indicação de relâmpagos na zona da Serra da Arrábida?
Por aqui está algum vento, mas nada de excepcional.


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2010 às 20:44)

boas noites
sigo com 15.8º descendo apos maxima de 16.2º, vento forte de SW ( até 60-70km.h) e ceu pouco nublado por cumulus.
ja se partiu um tranco grande duma acacia mimosa do jardim e o lixo acumula fazendo vortices junto dos predios...bela noite
ja vi passar os BV ha um tempo...agora esta tuo mais calmo porque nao chove


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 20:51)

O vento encontra-se muito desorganizado vem de vários quadrantes as rajadas assim não se estabelecem 

Máxima até agora de 71 km/h.

Estou com 15.6ºC e 12.4 mm.


----------



## Teles (13 Jan 2010 às 21:51)

Boas , 15,2Cº vento na casa dos 40 km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2010 às 21:59)

Por aqui também está muito vento.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.1ºC

T.Minima: 8.4ºC


----------



## Profetaa (13 Jan 2010 às 21:59)

Boa noite
Por cá o vento vai-se fazendo sentir na ordem dos 40/45km/h,soprando de varias direcções,hoje registei a rajada maxima de 62.8 km /h.
Temperatura 14.7º -Sem chuva e a pressao continua baixa 998.6mb.

http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

Por aqui o vento acalmou, sendo agora moderado e 9,1mm acumulados após dois aguaceiros desde o fim da tarde.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

Embora variável nas últimas horas o vento tem estado entre oeste e sudoeste 






Rajada máxima até agora de 72 km/h.


----------



## Jota Pê (13 Jan 2010 às 22:37)

por aqui continua o mesmo temporal da manhã. Chuva forte, vento forte e 18ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2010 às 22:42)

Por aqui segue uma ventania dos diabos, soprando o vento essencialmente do quadrante sudoeste...
Sigo com 15.8ºC, 74%HR, 1010hpa, e já não chove há algum tempo.

Extremos do dia:

13.1ºC
16.5ºC (às 18h55)
Precipitaçao: 12.4mm.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2010 às 22:46)

Aqui ficou muito aquém o vento e só registei uma rajada de 64,4km/h agora vai abrandando e a temperatura vai descendo depois de ter ido aos 16,7ºC a máxima do dia e a segunda mais alta do mês até agora.

15,2ºc
79%HR
1008,3hpa
15,6mm

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2010 às 22:52)

Vento ainda moderado a forte, com *53,6 km/h* actualmente.

Temperatura nos 14,6ºC e humidade a 79%.


----------



## Jota Pê (13 Jan 2010 às 22:53)

aqui esta um calor dos diabos. nem parece inverno


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2010 às 23:18)

Continua o vento forte.

Segundo o MeteoAbrantes hoje foi batida a máxima do ano por lá com 15.3ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Jan 2010 às 23:28)

Em relação às contas de precipitação, ao valor final do mês, serão retirados 55 mm fruto do devaneio de ontem do meu pluviómetro.

Hoje foi mais um dia chuvoso com 19.5 mm acumulados ao todo. O vento intensificou-se ao longo do dia e está agora forte com rajadas. Rajada máxima de 46 km/h e agora mesmo 43 km/h.

Temperatura de 15.6, humidade 75% e pressão 1008.7 hPa.

Extremos: Máxima 16.5ºC; Mínima 12.6ºC


----------



## Nuno_1010 (13 Jan 2010 às 23:31)

Boa noite!
Pelas 22:45 registei rajadas de 78.6 no Cabo Carvoeiro.
Neste momento não chove,mas a surriada do mar invade toda essa zona.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 23:55)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 12.2ºC

Máx - 16.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 72 km/h

Humidade mínima de 79% e máxima 100%

Precipitação - 12.4 mm rain rate máximo - 26.4 mm/hr

Aguaceiros ao longo do dia e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos do dia 13:

12,7 ºC / 17,7 ºC

14,8 mm

64,4 km/h de rajada máxima

---

Mais um dia chuvoso e relativamente quente, bem acima da média, tendo em conta o mês presente.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Jan 2010 às 00:08)

*Olá* 

O céu está apenas com algumas nuvens, a chuva deu tréguas e claro, o vento é o protagonista da noite apresentando-se forte com rajadas de Oeste, aqui onde é seu hábito mostrar-se bem vigoroso! 
Mais parece que estou numa praia ouvindo a constante e sucessiva rebentação das ondas... 

*Extremos de 13-Jan:* 

Máximos: 16.6ºC / 90% HR

mínimos: 11.3ºC / 70% HR

*Valores actuais:* *14.1ºC* / *73% HR*


----------



## ct5iul (14 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

13-01-2010
Temp Max: 15.3ºc 18:14
Temp Min: 11.3ºc 22:14
Rajada Max: 57.2km/h 22:42
Wind Chill : 7,8 22:42
Chuva Precipitação 14.0mm

Temp actual 13.9ºC 00:05
Pressão: 1008.6Hpa 00:05
Intensidade do Vento: 10.4 km/h 00:05
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:SW
Temperatura do vento: 11.4ºC 00:05
Humidade Relativa: 82% 00:05
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 00:05
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:05
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2010 às 00:11)

Boas

Extremos em Setúbal dia 13:

Mínima: *11,9ºC* (00:10)

Máxima: *16,7ºC* (19:00)

Rajada máxima: *64,4km/h* (18:00)

Pressão mínima e máxima: *1006,3hpa*/*1017,0*

Precipitação total: *15,6mm* rain rate max: *38,0mm* (17:37)

Gráfico da evolução da temperatura e rajadas de vento:


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Jan 2010 às 01:57)

Desde há pouco verifica-se uma pequena descida na temperatura, continuação de vento forte com rajadas vindo de Oeste e precipitação sob a forma de chuviscos.

Valores actuais: *12.9ºC* / *79% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2010 às 07:13)

Bom dia.

Temperatura actual, e mínima, de *11,4ºC*.

O vento abrandou substancialmente, encontrando-se nos 17,6 km/h, de O (270º).

Humidade a 82% e pressão a subir, nos 1013 hPa.


----------



## ct5iul (14 Jan 2010 às 08:10)

Sigo pela Alta de Lisboa com 11.4ºc chove torrencialmente


----------



## vitamos (14 Jan 2010 às 09:04)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto, chuva moderada e 11ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Jan 2010 às 09:22)

Bom dia!

Mínima de 10.8ºC
De momento sigo com 12.9ºC e céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2010 às 09:32)

Bom dia!
Depois de uma noite ventosa, eis que o dia amanhece mais tranquilo, embora com o vento a soprar ainda moderado de SO.
Mínima elevada, de 13.1ºC, seguindo agora com 14.5ºC, 69%HR, 1019hpa.
Céu nublado com abertas... espera-se hoje uma pequena trégua no mau tempo...


----------



## PDias (14 Jan 2010 às 10:15)

Bom dia,

ontem a rajada máxima foi de 64,8km/h às 22.30H, a temperatura minima foi de 10,3ºC e a máxima de 15,9ºC, a pressão desceu até aos 1002,9hpa.

A temperatura actual é de 9,2ºC, o vento está de quadrante W moderado, a pressão está nos 1016,2hpa, vai chovendo e esporádicamente vêm uns aguaceiros mais fortes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2010 às 10:34)

Manhã de chuva fraca a moderada.

Acumulados 2,4 mm desde as 0h.

Mínima de 12,3 ºC.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (14 Jan 2010 às 10:39)

Por aqui chuva torrencial e vento moderado...

o meu pequeno termometro marca 50ºC mesmo a pedir para ir para o lixo


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jan 2010 às 10:49)

Neste momento sigo com 13,3º e chuva moderada a forte


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2010 às 11:03)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte por aqui, neste momento.

Vento moderado com rajadas. 1,1 mm acumulados. 12,8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2010 às 11:08)

Após os aguaceiros, desceu aos 11,7 ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (14 Jan 2010 às 11:09)

Bom dia sigo pela Alta de lisboa com 12,3ºc a pouco caiu uma grande carga de agua


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Jan 2010 às 11:24)

Bom dia 

Depois de uma manhã bem chuvosa, eis que as nuvens fecharam as comportas e agora menos nebulosidade por Cumulus fractus e vento com intensidade fraca a moderada de W/NW.

A temperatura mínima, aliás, a máxima até agora verificou-se pela madrugada com 15.0ºC, a mínima ainda há pouco atingida com 11.3ºC, agora desde os primeiros raios de sol, está a subir.

Valores actuais: *13.9ºC* / *80% HR*


----------



## F_R (14 Jan 2010 às 11:32)

Boas

Em Santarém choveu bem até perto das 9 horas.
Neste momento o céu está azul com o sol a brilhar


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2010 às 11:38)

Após a passagem do aguaceiro, que deixou cerca de 3,2 mm, o céu está a limpar e o sol começa a romper por entre as nuvens.

A temperatura desceu para os 12,5ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jan 2010 às 11:51)

No Cais do Sodré caíram uns aguaceiros brutais. Em 20 minutos caíram 6,6 mm.

Cais do Sodré segue com 7,4 mm hoje e Moita com 3,4 mm.


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2010 às 11:59)

HotSpot disse:


> No Cais do Sodré caíram uns aguaceiros brutais. Em 20 minutos caíram 6,6 mm.
> 
> Cais do Sodré segue com 7,4 mm hoje e Moita com 3,4 mm.



O acumulado aqui subiu para os 5,3 mm, após um aguaceiro forte  acompanhado de algumas rajadas de vento e pequenas pedras de granizo. 

Vem lá sol...


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2010 às 12:00)

Idem, por aqui cai  forte aguaceiro


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Jan 2010 às 12:11)

Vince disse:


> Idem, por aqui cai  forte aguaceiro



Realmente observam-se grandes *Cumulus* mais a Sul!

Por aqui tudo muito mais limpo, céu considerado pouco nublado, vento em geral fraco de W/NW, está um sol quentinho e a "Máxima da madrugada" já foi batida.

Valores actuais: *15.9ºC* / *73% HR*


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2010 às 12:28)

Já um gajo não pode sair de casa um bocado, que quando volta, eis que depara com 5.1mm acumulados...
Fortes e localizados aguaceiros que caíram na Charneca de Caparica, e aqui, pelos vistos...
De momento, céu com boas abertas e 13.5ºC...


----------



## Lousano (14 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada e manhã de aguaceiros fracos mas muito frequentes que fizeram acumular 9,1mm até ao momento e igualou o total registado no dia de ontem.

Máxima de 13,8º e mínima de 12,7º, a temperatura actual.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2010 às 12:40)

Aguaceiro forte esta manha aqui por Setúbal deixou um acumulado de 5,0mm com mais 0,6mm que tinha da madrugada o total vai para 5,6mm desde as 00h  para dizer a verdade não contava com tanta chuva hoje. 

12,8ºC
88%HR
1018,8hPa
5,6mm
rajada máxima 43,5km/h


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Jan 2010 às 13:39)

Que valentes cargas d'àgua que têm caído aqui não esperava tanta chuva, 5,0 mm foi o resultado dos moderados/fortes aguaceiros acompanhados também de algum vento, por agora o sol já começa a espreitar, sigo com 13,2ºC, vento fraco de W, 1017 hPa, humidade nos 75%.
Fiz um pequeno vídeo para mostrar os pequenos rios que têm caído aqui das rochas, depois mais tarde coloco aqui !


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2010 às 13:56)

Tive uma mínima de 11,6ºc no aguaceiro desta manha e a máxima até agora foi de 15,2ºC

Agora sigo com 14,7ºC, 78%HR, 1018,1hPa e vento fraco por vezes moderado a precipitação é de 5,6mm desde as 00h 

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2010 às 14:20)

Por cá noite algo ventosa cheguei aos 76 km/h, podia ter sido mais se o vento fosse de um só quadrante mas já foi bom.

Acumulei até agora 8.6 mm e neste momento estou com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jan 2010 às 14:45)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a madrugada e manhã foi marcada por aguaceiros moderados, tendo rendido 6.8mm. Agora o céu segue nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2010 às 16:26)

Segue bem mais tranquilo o dia, com boas abertas e o sol a brilhar timidamente...
Temperatura amena de 15.5ºC, 65%HR, 1021hpa.
5.1mm...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2010 às 17:33)

Boa tarde!

A temperatura mínima deu-se às 10:55, com *10,6ºC*.

A máxima foi de *15,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,7ºC, humidade nos 79% e pressão a 1018 hpa.

Vento a 8,6 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jan 2010 às 19:04)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 11.9ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2010 às 20:41)

Temperatura actual de 11,3ºC e humidade nos 88%.

Vento nulo e pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2010 às 20:45)

A máxima foi relativamente elevada, com 16,8 ºC.

Acumulados hoje 3,4 mm ao longo da manhã.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, da parte da manhã, tendo progressivamente acalmado com o decorrer do dia...
De momento, céu pouco nublado, 11,7ºC, 83%HR, 1025hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

11.6ºC (vai ser batido até à meia noite)
16.3ºC
Precipitação: 5.1mm.


----------



## meteo (14 Jan 2010 às 23:04)

Boa noite

Hoje em Oeiras máxima muito perto dos 18 graus.Já há muito não havia uma máxima tão alta por aqui.
Ontem chuva moderada/forte ao início da tarde,e durante 2 horas,quase sempre seguido.Foi o suficiente para na marginal os carros andarem a 30 km/hora com a intensidade da chuva,e sitios com grandes lençois de água.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2010 às 00:00)

Boas

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*9,6mm* (23:55)

Máxima:*16,6ºC* (15:30)

Rajada máxima:*43,5km/h WNW* (10:20)

Precipitação total:*5,6mm* Rain Rate máximo: *36,0mm/h* (11:14)

Pressão mínima e máxima: *1009.6hPa*/*1022,9hPa*

Gráfico da evolução da temperatura e rajadas de vento ao longo do dia:


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2010 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 10.0ºC

Máx - 15.0ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 76 km/h

Humidade mínima de 73% e máxima 94%

Precipitação - 8.6 mm rain rate máximo - 59.4 mm/hr

Aguaceiros ao longo do dia e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Temperatura actual de 9,2ºC, tendo já atingido os 9,0ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (15 Jan 2010 às 00:27)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

14-01-2010
Temp Max: 15.1ºc 15:50
Temp Min: 9.6ºc 22:57
Rajada Max: 47.2km/h 04:52
Wind Chill : 5,2 04:53
Chuva Precipitação 12.5mm

Temp actual 9.8ºC 00:25
Pressão: 1022.1Hpa 00:25
Intensidade do Vento: 0 km/h 00:25
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 9.8ºC 00:25
Humidade Relativa: 88% 00:25
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 00:25
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:25
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Jan 2010 às 01:09)

Boa noite 

O céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade alta porém um pouco indefinida.
O vento é quase inexistente, apenas uma leve brisa parece deslocar-se de E/SE.

*Extremos de 14-Jan:*

Máximos: 16.8ºC / 86% HR

mínimos: 9.1ºC / 53% HR

*Valores actuais:* *9.2ºC* / *87% HR*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jan 2010 às 09:09)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje foi de 6.6ºC, neste momento estão 8.3º e o céu está muito nublado e o vento é nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2010 às 09:30)

Bom dia!
Manhã fresca e de céu muito nublado, não me admirando eu que caíssem uns pingos daqui a nada...
Sigo com 12ºC, 93%HR, 1025hpa, vento fraco ou nulo...
Mínima de 10.6ºC.


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2010 às 09:46)

Bom dia.

Por aqui céu muito nublado. Vai pingando de vez em quando...


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2010 às 11:04)

Aqui, chuva moderada e vento fraco.
10,2ºC e 95% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2010 às 11:15)

Chuva fraca e 10,7 ºC.

Acumulados 0,6 mm.


----------



## Lightning (15 Jan 2010 às 11:59)

A manhã tem sido marcada pela chuva fraca ou chuvisco. No entanto não acumulei qualquer valor de precipitação, o que significa que o que caiu é inferior a 1 mm.

Dados actuais:

13,6ºC
98% HR
1023 mb
UV 1

Vento fraco (1,4 km/h), por vezes nulo.


----------



## Lousano (15 Jan 2010 às 12:10)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 4,1º.

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento fraco de SE e 12,6º.


----------



## F_R (15 Jan 2010 às 12:12)

Céu nublado em Santarém, mas ainda não choveu nada

Porque é que no links do inicio da pagina não aparece o Litoral Norte, ou sou só eu que não consigo ver?


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2010 às 12:16)

Bom dia!

A temperatura mínima não passou mesmo dos *9,0ºC*.

A subida tem sido constante desde pouco depois das 00h.

Actualmente tenho 14,2ºC.

Humidade nos 91% e pressão a 1020 hPa.

Chove fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2010 às 12:30)

Lightning disse:


> A manhã tem sido marcada pela chuva fraca ou chuvisco. No entanto não acumulei qualquer valor de precipitação, o que significa que o que caiu é inferior a 1 mm.
> 
> Dados actuais:
> 
> ...



Por aqui deu para acumular 1mm, com os aguaceiros que foram caindo...
Neste momento, não chove, mas vai prometendo qualquer coisa...
15.6ºC, 90%HR, 1025hpa.


----------



## meteo (15 Jan 2010 às 14:19)

Chove bem agora!

Belo fim de Outono e início de Inverno.Muita chuva já tivemos,trovoadas e até neve em cotas baixas.Um Inverno como deve de ser.


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2010 às 15:34)

boas tardes
sigo com 13.6º, vento fraco de sul e chuva por vezes moderada...
aqui na encarnaçao esta assim desde a madrugada


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (15 Jan 2010 às 16:13)

Em toda esta área do litoral ao centro o tempo é encoberto com chuva fraca, certo?
As temperaturas permanecem baixas, variando de 11 a 14 graus.







Eu que não me arrisco pegar uma praia com temperaturas baixas. A água do mar é de 15°C


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2010 às 17:32)

Lucas Fumagalli disse:


> Em toda esta área do litoral ao centro o tempo é encoberto com chuva fraca, certo?
> As temperaturas permanecem baixas, variando de 11 a 14 graus.
> 
> 
> ...



Céu encoberto, chuva fraca... Foi mais um dia sem um único raio de sol.
De qualquer forma, não está frio. Até está muito ameno, com as temperaturas mínimas elevadas (baixa amplitude diurna).

E até o mar está quente. 15-16ºC em toda a costa ocidental em Janeiro é bastante bom. No litoral norte, nesta a altura do ano, chegam a estar 10/11ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Jan 2010 às 17:40)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 13.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jan 2010 às 18:01)

Boa Noite.

Por aqui a manhã foi de céu nublado mas sem chuva, a partir do inicio da tarde é que começou a aparecer a chuva, tendo acumulado até agora 3.7mm.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.4ºC

T.Minima: 6.6ºC


----------



## Lousano (15 Jan 2010 às 19:31)

No inicio da tarde choveu fraco acumulando 2mm.

Já há umas horas que não chove, mas o vento está forte, com rajada máxima de 65,5km/h.

Temperatura estável, neste momento 12,2º.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2010 às 19:32)

Aqui continua a chuva que durante todo o dia foi miudinha mas que agora esta mais intensa o vento também sopra agora mais forte... precipitação até agora de 1,4mm e rajada máxima de 53km/h  a temperatura é de 13,5ºC e a humidade de 92%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2010 às 19:38)

Lucas Fumagalli disse:


> Eu que não me arrisco pegar uma praia com temperaturas baixas. A água do mar é de 15°C



Tal como disse o AnDré, as temperaturas neste momento até estão acima da média, quer mínimas, quer máximas, mas as mínimas estão especialmente elevadas, até a água do mar este Inverno insiste em permanecer relativamente «quente» para a norma.

No Verão, a história é outra.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2010 às 19:46)

Boa noite.

13,5ºC actuais com chuva fraca.

Vento moderado de SO (225º) e pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2010 às 21:47)

Nevoeiro!

14,0ºC, em ligeira subida, e 92% e vento a 10,8 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2010 às 21:48)

Já chove a algumas horas sem parar sempre de forma persistente mas miudinho!! levo acumulados 5,4mm até ao momento, a temperatura é de 13,6ºc e a humidade de 97% a pressão é alta de 1023,2hpa


----------



## belem (15 Jan 2010 às 21:53)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tal como disse o AnDré, as temperaturas neste momento até estão acima da média, quer mínimas, quer máximas, mas as mínimas estão especialmente elevadas, até a água do mar este Inverno insiste em permanecer relativamente «quente» para a norma.
> 
> No Verão, a história é outra.



Não seja por isso, até mesmo no auge do inverno, temos locais com temperaturas do mar superiores a 20ºc.
Basta ver no mar da Madeira e dos Açores.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2010 às 22:03)

Por aqui a situação é esta 







Estou com 13.8ºC e 99%.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Jan 2010 às 22:34)

Boas noites.
O dia aqui foi caracterizado por chuva e mais chuva e com chuva por cima a a partir das 12h sempre fraca/moderado.
16.8mm desde as 0h
A mínima foi na casa dos 5ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Jan 2010 às 23:38)

*boa noite* 

Um dia bastante cinzento, um pouco agitado quanto ao vento moderado em boa parte do dia o qual apenas ao final da tarde acalmou. 
Períodos de chuva geralmente sob a forma de aguaceiros fracos até ao cair da noite.
Agora o céu apresenta algumas abertas, sem precipitação, vento em geral fraco deslocando-se de S/SW.

Valores actuais: *14.2ºC* / *90% HR*


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2010 às 23:56)

Dia de chuva fraca e constante...
3.3mm acumulados...
De momento, continua a chuviscar, com 14.9ºC e 100%HR, 1024hpa.
Vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

10.6ºC
15.9ºC
Precipitação: 3.3mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2010 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 10.0ºC

Máx - 14.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 51 km/h

Humidade mínima de 90% e máxima 99%

Precipitação - 8.6 mm rain rate máximo - 4.8 mm/hr

Aguaceiros ao longo do dia e vento moderado/forte - nevoeiro.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jan 2010 às 00:08)

Voltou a surgir por aqui nebulosidade baixa, talvez com tendência para nevoeiro, mas sem chuva e sem vento significativo.

*Extremos de 15-Jan:*

Máximos: 14.3ºC / 90% HR

mínimos: 8.6ºC / 85% HR

*Valores actuais:* *14.3ºC* / *89% HR*


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima:*14,7ºC* (13:50)

Mínima:*8,7ºC* (5:40)

Rajada máxima:*53,1km7h WSW* (19:40)

Precipitação Total: *9,4mm* rain rate máximo: *5,4mm/h* (21:50)

Gráfico com a evolução da temperatura e rajadas de vento ao longo do dia:


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2010 às 02:09)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Actualmente, 14,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2010 às 03:54)

Com 14,9ºC me despeço. Está calor lá fora.

Humidade nos 92% e vento a 24,8 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2010 às 10:18)

Bom dia!
Mais um dia farrusco, embora não chova há algum tempo, segundo consigo observar...
Segue quente o dia, com 17ºC, vai ser batida a máxima do ano, de certeza.
A mínima foi de 14.9ºC à meia noite, depois foi sempre a subir...
Ainda 96%HR, 1025hpa, vento fraco a moderado de SO.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2010 às 10:30)

Sigo com 16,1º e 98% de Humidade
O céu encontra-se muito nublado e chuvisca de vez em quando


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

*olá bom dia e bom fim-de-semana!* 

Céu muito nublado, agora com algumas abertas; vento morno e moderado de SW e muita humidade que deixa tudo encharcado e pegajoso...

Por aqui (work) a temperatura anda pelos *17ºC*.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2010 às 10:51)

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,4ºC muito quente para Janeiro...agora estão 15,4ºc e a precipitação vai em 6,2mm tem chovido muito até a poucos minutos por isso pasmaceira é que não é por aqui


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2010 às 11:36)

Vai muito quente o dia... não me admiro mesmo nada que hoje chegue aos 20(!)ºC...
De momento, 18.5ºC, com 90%HR, um dia abafado... era bom que caísse uma boa chuva para refrescar o ambiente...


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jan 2010 às 11:56)

O cenário cinzento húmido e morno permanece, bem como o vento moderado de SW. 

A temperatura não apresenta grande evolução mas já estou com *18ºC*.  

Por este andar, já não será apenas o amarelo das flores de Inverno mas também outras que poderão florescer prematuramente nos campos!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2010 às 11:59)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima até ao momento de *14,4ºC*!

Actuais 16,2ºC e humidade nos 92%.

Vento a 28,1 km/h de SSO (202º) e pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Jan 2010 às 12:08)

Sigo com 16,2ºC após uma mínima de 14,5ºC, humidade nos 100%, 1021 hPa e vento fraco de W, acumulados 0,5 mm até ao momento desde as 00h.
Ontem foi um dia de chuva moderada pelas 11h, fraca e miudinha pela tarde, mas certinha o dia todo tendo acumulado o simpático valor de 21 mm.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jan 2010 às 12:24)

Aqui já chegou aos 18,8ºC. Valor mais alto que máxima de JAN/09.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

Bom dia!

Aqui céu encoberto, com nevoeiro a partir dos 250/300m de altitude.
Vento fraco a moderado de SO e 16ºC.

Chuvisca de quando em vez.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

Xiiii que bafo, 15.7ºC   aliados aos 99% muito bom.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jan 2010 às 12:59)

Pois, também tenho por aqui *19ºC*.

Stratocumulus castellanus e Cumulus congestus a Este e Sudeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2010 às 13:10)

Um dia também relativamente quente por aqui, com céu totalmente encoberto e 18,3 ºC.

Acumulados 0,2 mm esta manhã.


----------



## stormy (16 Jan 2010 às 13:28)

bons dias
na louriceira, 16.0º, vento fraco de sul/sudoeste e ceu muito nublado com aguaceiros ocasionais.
tempo quentinho


----------



## ALV72 (16 Jan 2010 às 13:54)

Por aqui desde as 9.30 da manhã, ora mais fraca ora mais moderada ainda não parou de chover. Muita humidade e tecto muito baixo, ou seja um dia de xaxa 

Joao


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2010 às 14:07)

Antes de sair para trabalhar, reporto 18.9ºC, céu encoberto, HR elevada, nos 87%, em suma, um dia abafado...


----------



## iceworld (16 Jan 2010 às 14:29)

14.5º e  que cai continuamente.
Neblina


----------



## Teles (16 Jan 2010 às 15:04)

Boas , céu muito nublado , temperatura actual de 17,7Cº e até ao momento 2,7mm


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2010 às 15:05)

16,8ºC actuais com vento fraco de SO (225º).

Céu encoberto e chuvisco ocasional.

Um bom dia para dormir.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2010 às 17:48)

Temperatura a descer, nos 15,6ºC actualmente, e céu encoberto.

Não chove, e o nevoeiro encontra-se sensivelmente acima dos 300m.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2010 às 18:17)

Boa tarde.

Após uma manhã de céu encoberto e ameaças de morrinha e temperatura elevada (17,0º), a tarde tornou-se chuvosa, acumulando 8,9mm.

A temperatura desceu aos 12,1º actuais.


----------



## kikofra (16 Jan 2010 às 19:17)

Nao para de chover a horas. Ate agora 15,6 mm


----------



## ferreirinha47 (16 Jan 2010 às 21:02)

kikofra disse:


> Nao para de chover a horas. Ate agora 15,6 mm



Boas noites, confirmo o que dizes, aqui xove há 13 horas consecutivas, ha muitos anos que nao via assim parecido


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2010 às 22:16)

15,5ºC, após uma subida, tendo estagnado.

Vento a 13,3 km/h de SSO (202º).

Enfim, tudo na mesma.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2010 às 22:42)

Acumulados hoje 0,2 mm.

Máxima de 18,3 ºC numa tarde de algum sol, apesar do céu bastante nublado por nuvens médias.

Actual de, ainda, 16,6 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2010 às 23:25)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






Que mínima terrível.

---

Actuais 15,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2010 às 23:25)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 14.3ºC

Máx - 16.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 51 km/h

Humidade mínima de 96% e máxima 99%

Precipitação - 0.2 mm rain rate máximo - 0.2 mm/hr

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado - nevoeiro.


----------



## Lemine (16 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

Boa noite pessoal, aqui amanhã possíveis nevões luz para o resto nada de novo

http://www.meteoalmennosansalvatore.it


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2010 às 23:43)

Boas!
Dia quente e abafado.
A máxima não chegou aos 20ºC, mas andou perto, quedando-se nos 19.3ºC.
De momento, céu nublado com abertas, 15.9ºC, 95%HR, 1025hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.9ºC
19.3ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

*Boa noite* 

O dia mostrou alguma melhoria com o surgimento de algumas abertas por entre o céu em geral muito nublado, ainda alguma precipitação apesar de tudo fraca e vento moderado com algumas rajadas de SW.

Por agora sem grandes alterações, apenas o vento diminuiu de intensidade e não chove.

Valores actuais: *15.8ºC* / *85% HR*


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2010 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem em Setúbal:

Mínima:*13,4ºC* (00:40)
Máxima:*16,6ºC* (13:40)

Rajada máxima: *38,6km/h WSW* (10:10)

Precipitação total: *6,2mm* rain rate máximo: *51mm/h* (10:00)

Agora sigo com 15,8ºC, 91%HR, 1022,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jan 2010 às 00:10)

Os *extremos de 16-Jan:*

Máximos: 16.9ºC / 90% HR

mínimos: 14.3ºC / 81% HR

Amplitude térmica baixíssima onde se destaca por exemplo a temperatura mínima atingida como máxima do dia anterior!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

14,7 ºC / 18,3 ºC

0,2 mm


----------



## kikofra (17 Jan 2010 às 01:41)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Boas noites, confirmo o que dizes, aqui xove há 13 horas consecutivas, ha muitos anos que nao via assim parecido



E continua a cair


----------



## Lousano (17 Jan 2010 às 09:54)

Bom dia.
A madrugada, através de chuvisco, deixou mais 3mm 
Neste momento céu encoberto, alguma neblina, vento fraco e 10,8º.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jan 2010 às 10:02)

*olá, bom dia...* 

Cinzento, cinzento e mais cinzento...
De facto não me sinto farto desta cor, a minha preocupação em relação a toda a precipitação ocorrida apenas se centra no que observei ontem tarde (esqueci de referir) durante uma deslocação até Sintra e muitos são os locais em risco acentuado de deslize de terras mesmo à beira das estradas e até de habitações. 
Nota-se ainda muita água perto da superfície dos solos e o risco de derrocadas pode estar eminente! 

A humidade morna permanece com vento fraco de Sul e a temperatura aqui (work) está nos *16ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jan 2010 às 10:04)

Bom dia!
Mais uma manhã farrusca, com a temperatura estagnada, e com ar de que se vai manter assim todo o dia...
Mínima alta, novamente, de 15.7ºC, seguindo agora com 17ºC, 94%, 1025hpa, vento fraco, céu encoberto.


----------



## Teles (17 Jan 2010 às 10:10)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado , temperatura actual de 15,3Cº e 73% de humidade , 1024hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jan 2010 às 11:05)

Bom Dia

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 17.9ºC

T.Minima: 12.4ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 2.2mm

Hoje neste momento estão 16.7ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Jan 2010 às 11:29)

Bom Dia a todos..

o andres foi agora até ao Cabo Espichel tirar umas fotos do tempo que por lá faz..manhã de céu muito nublado ou encoberto por todo o litoral centro..


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2010 às 12:21)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de uns incríveis 14,4ºC isto era para ser a máxima nesta altura do ano 

Agora estão 15,2ºC, 91%HR, 1023,4hpa e vento praticamente nulo inferior a 5km/h, o céu continua totalmente encoberto mas não chove nem deve chover hoje...


----------



## Brunomc (17 Jan 2010 às 12:26)

o andres reporta nevoeiro denso a caminho de Sesimbra..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jan 2010 às 12:35)

Mais um dia quente de Inverno.

Mínima de 15,6 ºC e actual de 16,7 ºC.

Dias que vão estragar a média mensal...


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jan 2010 às 13:20)

Brunomc disse:


> o andres reporta nevoeiro denso a caminho de Sesimbra..



É perfeitamente normal, quando temos nuvens mais baixas (stratus) e com pouco desenvolvimento vertical, fazer muito nevoeiro quando se começa a subir na zona da Cotovia, que se mantém por Santana e só passa quando se começa a descer para Sesimbra! Ontem e hoje fiz o percurso Amadora-Sesimbra de manhã e apanhei Nevoeiro em Monsanto, Céu encoberto ou muito nublado o resto do caminho, até encontrar muito nevoeiro antes de chegar a Sesimbra. É uma zona mais alta, o mesmo acontece se fores até à Arrábida, onde por vezes se vê nevoeiro em zonas intermédias, visualizando-se o topo.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2010 às 13:27)

Temperatura mínima Veranesca! Aliás, até no Verão tenho mínimas mais baixas.

*15,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,5ºC, humidade nos 91% e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2010 às 13:57)

Estou com 16,6ºC perto da bater a máxima do mês 

foto de a pouco:


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Jan 2010 às 15:05)

Bons dias por aqui mínima de 15,0ºC, sigo com 15,9ºC após uma máxima de 16,3ºC, bastante humidade no ar 95%, que com as temperaturas amenas dá a sensação de tempo tropical, 1019 hPa, vento fraco de S e céu encoberto.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2010 às 17:53)

Temperatura máxima de *16,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,0ºC, já abaixo da mínima registada esta manhã, e humidade nos 89%.

Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jan 2010 às 18:08)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 16.2ºC e o céu está nublado com algumas pequenas abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.6ºC

T.Minima: 14.2ºC

PS: Hoje não choveu.


----------



## squidward (17 Jan 2010 às 18:15)

*t.máx:  19.2ºC
t.min:  14.9ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jan 2010 às 19:07)

Não choveu, mas o Sol também não rompeu...
Dia monótono, com a máxima a ficar nos 18.5ºC.
De momento, céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 16.1ºC, 83%HR, 1023hpa.


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2010 às 20:55)

boas noites
este fim de semana, na louriceira, foi ameno e cinzento com as temperaturas a variar entre cerca de 12º e 17º e chuva fraca no sabado, o vento foi fraco de SW rodando para SE.
agora, na encarnação, ceu nublado por cumulus e estratocumulus, vento fraco de ESE e 14.8º, durante o fim de semana a estação registrou um valor maximo de 18.1º.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2010 às 21:17)

14,0ºC e humidade nos 90%.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de E (90º).

Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## DRC (17 Jan 2010 às 21:31)

*Dados actuais da Póvoa de Santa Iria:*

Temperatura: 13,5ºC
Humidade relativa: 89%
Pressão atmosférica: 1019.3 hPa
Vento: 6,1 km/h de NE
Windchill: 13,5ºC
Dew point: 11,7ºC
Precipitação hoje: 0,0 mm


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 13.3ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jan 2010 às 21:58)

Boa noite 

Mais um dia de muita nebulosidade, temperaturas amenas e sem precipitação.

Neste momento o céu aqui está praticamente limpo e vento fraco de SE.

Valores actuais: *13.1ºC* / *85% HR*


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

joseoliveira disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Mais um dia de muita nebulosidade, temperaturas amenas e sem precipitação.
> 
> ...



É isso mesmo, idem para estas bandas...

Extremos do dia:

13.9ºC (ainda cairá mais até à meia noite)
18.5ºC.

De momento, os tais 13.9ºC, com 84%HR, 1021hpa.


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

Sigo com 13,1ºC(actual mínima, até agora...), humidade nos 87%, 1018 hPa, vento fraco de SE e céu nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jan 2010 às 23:57)

E a mínima continua a ser batida, estando nos 13,3 ºC até ao momento.

Um dia finalmente sem chuva, mas com céu sempre encoberto e uma amplitude térmica muito fraca.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Jan 2010 às 00:05)

Ainda desceu 0,1ºC, tendo a mínima de Domingo ficado pelos 13,0ºC

*Extremos de Domingo:

Temp: Máx: 16,3ºC / Mín: 13,0ºC

Humidade: Máx: 100% / Mín: 87%

Vento: Rajada máx: 13 km/h*



Actualmente 13,0ºC, 1018 hPa, vento fraco de SE e 87% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2010 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem em Setúbal:

Mínima:*12,2ºc*(23:59:59)
Máxima:*17,0ºC* (16.10) máxima do Mês e ano

Rajada máxima: *29,0km/h WSW* (5:30)

Agora sigo com 12,2ºC, 93%HR, 1018,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2010 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 12.8ºC

Máx - 15.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 42 km/h

Humidade mínima de 89% e máxima 99%

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2010 às 09:11)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu encoberto e vai chuviscando. Do fim de semana destaque para a quase total ausência de sol e da chuva fraca persistente. Tempo algo "deprimente" se assim se pode classificar...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2010 às 11:20)

Bom Dia

Por aqui durante a madrugada choveu fraco tendo acumulado 1.8mm, por agora o céu apresenta-se nublado com abertas, e está uma temperatura amena 17.0ºC.

A Minima foi de 10.5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jan 2010 às 11:43)

*bom dia…* 
_…ora já disponível…_

O céu apresenta muita nebulosidade com algumas abertas, sem precipitação significativa e ainda uma temperatura amena.

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Máximos: 16.8ºC / 89% HR

Mínimos: 12.1ºC / 76% HR

Por aqui (work) verifica-se uma temperatura de cerca de *17ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2010 às 11:52)

Eh Eh neste momento está a chuviscar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2010 às 11:59)

Já acabou o chuvisco, neste momento o sol já aparece.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2010 às 12:00)

Mais um dia relativamente quente, com 17,6 ºC no momento.

E mais 0,6 mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Jan 2010 às 12:05)

Bom dia, tive mínima de 13,0ºC, após a mínima foi sempre a subir, pelo que as 7h registava 15,6ºC, neste momento sigo com 17,4ºC, 78% de humidade, 1016 hPa, vento fraco variável, céu muito nublado e 0,5 mm que rendeu um aguaceiro fraco pelas 9h.
Mais um dia de "chácha"


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

Olá

A mínima hoje foi de *11.7ºC*
De momento sigo com 18.0ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2010 às 13:31)

Mais do mesmo...

Céu encoberto.
Nem chove nem dá sol. 

16,5ºC e vento em geral fraco de SO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2010 às 17:05)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 16.3ºC e o céu está nublado, de vez em quando caiu uns chuviscos mas nem chegam a acumular nada.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.2ºC

T.Minima: 10.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2010 às 17:36)

Boa tarde!
Ora chuvisca, ora não chuvisca...
Tem sido assim o dia... cinzento e ameno...
Sigo de momento com 16ºC, 88%HR, 1021hpa...


----------



## ct5iul (18 Jan 2010 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 15.0ºC 17:30
Pressão: 1018.4Hpa 17:30
Intensidade do Vento: 9.7 km/h 17:30
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:SE
Temperatura do vento: 13.2ºC 17:30
Humidade Relativa:87% 17:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 nulo 17:30
Altitude: 110Metros

Por aqui ja choveu mas pouco aproveito para informar que o meu anemometro foi retirado do local de onde se encontrava passou para um mastro de 10 metros 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2010 às 18:25)

Chuva fraca e vento fraco.
Temperatura nos 14ºC.
Humidade nos 95%.

E foi mais um dia de chuva fraca ou chuviscos, sem um único raio de sol.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

Com este tempo manhoso, até este tópico anda às moscas...
Mais um dia cinzentão, ameno e húmido.
De momento, sigo com 15.7ºC, 93%HR, 1021hpa, chuviscos ocasionais e vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

13.2ºC
18.3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2010 às 21:47)

O dia teve uma máxima de 17,9 ºC.

Continua a chuviscar, mas ainda não acumulou mais.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2010 às 21:59)

Boa noite!

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *12,9ºC* e máxima de *17,9ºC*, logo pelas 10:25.

De momento sigo com 14,7ºC, céu encoberto e vento moderado de SSO (202º).


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jan 2010 às 23:07)

*Boa noite* 

Qual a diferença das últimas horas e este preciso momento? Muitas, mas não passam pelas condições do tempo! Céu nublado com algumas abertas, sem chuva, vento fraco de S/SW e temperatura amena com uma máxima que chegou aos *18.6ºC*.

Valores actuais: *14.8ºC* / *83% HR*


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2010 às 23:37)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*11.9ºC* (1:50)
Máxima:*17,7ºC* (11:30)

Rajada máxima: *35.4km/h WSW* (9:10)

Precipitação total: *2,2mm* rain rate máximo:*10,0mm/h* (6:02)

Actualmente sigo com 14,6ºC, 95%HR, 1019,3hPa a vento fraco a moderado


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

Quanto aos *extremos de hoje*:

Máximos: 18.6ºC / 90% HR

mínimos: 11.9ºC / 63% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 12.1ºC

Máx - 16.5ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 47 km/h

Humidade mínima de 85% e máxima 100%.

Precipitação - 0.8 mm e rain rate máximo - 0.2 mm/hr.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2010 às 00:06)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*






---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 14,7ºC e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## under (19 Jan 2010 às 00:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de ontem:
> 
> Mín - 12.1ºC
> 
> ...



Ecran espectacular!


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2010 às 02:06)

Céu encoberto.
Períodos de chuva fraca.
14ºC, humidade nos 95%.
Vento fraco a moderado de SO.


E feitas as contas, onde moro desde 5ªfeira à tarde que o sol não espreitou uma única vez. 
Já lá vão mais de 100 horas consecutivas...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2010 às 07:13)

Bom dia!

Noite calma, e com temperatura a não descer abaixo dos *13,5ºC*, até ao momento.

13,6ºC agora, com humidade nos 90%, vento nulo e céu muito nublado.

Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2010 às 08:05)

Boas , por aqui temperatura de 11graus e céu nublado por cirro-extractos e cúmulos congestus


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia.

Mais do mesmo. Céu encoberto e algum chuvisco irritante. Temperatura amena.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2010 às 11:06)

Bom Dia

Por aqui durante a madrugada choveu fraco que acumulou 2.2mm, ás 9 e pouco voltou a chover fraco mas durou pouco tempo tendo acumulado apenas 0.6mm, por agora o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## ct5iul (19 Jan 2010 às 11:16)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 15.4ºC 11:10
Pressão: 1021.9Hpa 11:10
Intensidade do Vento: 9.0 km/h 11:10
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 13.8ºC 11:10
Humidade Relativa:81% 11:10
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 11:10
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2010 às 13:17)

Mínima de 14,3 ºC.

E mais 0,4 mm acumulados.


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2010 às 16:51)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui é o terceiro dia consecutivo com temperaturas a chamar a Primavera. 

As temperaturas:

Dia 17: 18,9º - 10,1º
Dia 18: 17,6º - 12,1º
Dia 19: 16,5º - 12,3º

O lado bom é que vou poupando lenha...


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2010 às 17:12)

Boa tarde!
Dia de alguma nebulosidade, especialmente de manhã, onde o Sol mal espreitava.
Por agora, céu mais desanuviado, onde predomina o azul...
Sigo com 15.4ºC, 75%HR, 1024hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2010 às 17:15)

Sigo com 16,2º e 70% de Humidade...
O sol predomina no céu


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

boa tarde 

Até ao final da manhã ainda com muita nebulosidade por Cumulus alguns congestus bem escuros o que rendeu pelo menos uns breves chuviscos, mas com tendência a uma melhoria que se verificou a partir do início tarde já com céu pouco nublado essencialmente por Cumulus fractus e alguns Cirrus fibratus. A temperatura máxima atingiu os *17.9ºC*.

O céu permanece pouco nublado mas por Stratocumulus, vento em geral fraco de W/SW e temperatura a descer talvez um pouco mais face aos dias anteriores.

Valores actuais: *13.6ºC* / *72% HR*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2010 às 18:25)

Uma tarde quente, com máxima de 17,5 ºC e algum sol.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2010 às 18:29)

Boas

Dia de sol durante a tarde e com uma máxima de 17,0ºc..

Esta noite vai ser mais fresca e sigo com 13,7ºC e acabo assim de igualar a mínima


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2010 às 19:23)

Temperatura máxima de uns quentes *18,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,7ºC, humidade a 75% e pressão nos 1020 hPa.

Vento fraco de Sudoeste.


----------



## F_R (19 Jan 2010 às 21:25)

Dia sem grande história em Santarém.
Algumas nuvens, o sol a espreitar entre elas.
E um breve aguaceiro durante a manhã


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2010 às 21:37)

Dia ameno, para não variar... Ao menos sempre se foi vendo o Sol...

Sigo com 14.2ºC, 84%HR, 1026hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

14.2ºC
17.3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

De momento com a mínima, os actuais 13,9 ºC.

Acumulados 0,4 mm em alguns chuviscos ou chuva fraca durante o dia.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

boa noite 

Aspecto muito interessante o das nuvens por aqui, bem iluminadas na sua base por cima do clarão de Lisboa! Contudo existem algumas abertas.
O vento desloca-se fraco de W/SW.

Valores actuais: *12.2ºC* / *81% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2010 às 23:08)

De facto há bastante neblusidade a vir de Sul.





[Ups, ainda estou no ano passado.]

Temperatura nos 12,5ºC, estagnada.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2010 às 23:54)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*12,4ºC* (23:00)
Máxima:*17,0ºC* (14:40)

Rajada máxima:*29,0km/h W* (00:10)

Precipitação total: *0,2mm*

Agora estão 12,6ºC, 91%HR, 1023,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2010 às 23:59)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 12.2ºC

Máx - 16.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 42 km/h

Humidade mínima de 67% e máxima 97%

Precipitação - 1.2 mm rain rate máximo de 6.8 mm/hr

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2010 às 00:18)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

12,4ºC actuais.


----------



## Teles (20 Jan 2010 às 07:47)

Boas, por aqui o dia começa com uma temperatura de 9,4 e céu pouco nublado mais a este como se pode ver na foto:


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jan 2010 às 07:51)

bom dia 

Amanhecer com Cirrus fibratus num misto de rosa/laranja, agora mais o amarelo e vento fraco vindo de W/SW. Eram cerca de 4h, acordei com um forte aguaceiro com duração de vários minutos.

*Extremos de ontem:* 

Máximos: 17.9ºC / 87% HR

mínimos: 11.7ºC / 52% HR

A temperatura (work) ronda os *12ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia!

Finalmente o sol! Céu pouco nublado e 9ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2010 às 09:14)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 9.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 10.4ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.
Esta madrugada choveu fraco e acumulou 2.2mm


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2010 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado e alguma precipitação.

A temperatura mínima foi de *10,7ºC* e neste momento encontro-me com 14,0ºC.

Humidade nos 87% e pressão a 1024 hPa.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2010 às 11:35)

Mínima de 11,7 ºC.

E mais um dia com precipitação, este com 1,0 mm pela madrugada.


----------



## ct5iul (20 Jan 2010 às 11:44)

Bom dia sigo pela Alta de Lisboa com 14.3ºc 

Noticia de Ultima Hora 
Um sismo com magnitude 6.1 na escalha de Richter atingiu o Haiti esta quarta-feira
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismologia-vulcanismo/sismos-internacional-2010-a-4140.html#post193610


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2010 às 13:02)

16,6ºC e 68%.

O Sol brilha!


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2010 às 16:52)

Boa tarde!
De notar o regresso da precipitação após ausência de 2 dias... 1mm coleccionado de madrugada.
De momento, céu nublado com abertas, 16.3ºC, 64%HR, 1027hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## zejorge (20 Jan 2010 às 17:47)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*

Boa tarde

Os dados registados às 17H00, na zona de Constância (Ribatejo)

Temp - 11,9 º

Pressão - 1025 hpa

Vento - NW 0,8 kmh

Humidade - 62%

Pluviosidade - 0,0

Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2010 às 19:24)

Vai animado, este tópico.

Temperatura máxima de *17,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,9ºC e humidade nos 81%.

Vento nulo e pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

Olá

Máxima de *17.0ºC*

Agora sigo com 12.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jan 2010 às 19:49)

Olá boa noite... 

Ainda pela manhã observei alguns Altocumulus mamma que há muito tempo não observava, já pela tarde aqui por casa, com algum sol e céu geralmente pouco nublado, o cenário foi de Cumulus fractus e Cirrostratus fibratus, um quadro até bem preenchido em todo o dia!

De momento Altocumulus com boas abertas e vento fraco de W/NW.

A temperatura mínima até agora ficou-se pelos *10.5ºC* e a Máxima pelos *17.5ºC*.

Valores actuais: *12.3ºC* /*74% HR*


----------



## stormy (20 Jan 2010 às 19:59)

boas noites
neste momento sigo com 14.7º, vento fraco do quadrante norte e alguma nebulosidade cumuliforme e estratiforme de niveis medios e altos


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2010 às 20:04)

Hoje, o sol já deu um ar da sua graça.
Há milhões de azedas a despontar por todo o lado e a cobrir de amarelo todos os montes aqui à volta. 

A máxima foi de 16,0ºC.
Por agora sigo com 12ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jan 2010 às 20:44)

AnDré disse:


> Há milhões de azedas a despontar por todo o lado e a cobrir de amarelo todos os montes aqui à volta.



Por aqui nesta zona rural também se nota isso, só é pena que para muitos como eu estejamos a assistir a um cenário visivelmente fascinante mas ao mesmo tempo ao quase início de um pesadelo que são as alergias associadas ao pólen de muitas espécies de flores que por aqui despontarão dentro de 1/2 meses.
Uma febre alta e bem congestionante foi o resultado de um belo passeio pelas redondezas em finais de Março passado por assistir a tamanha beleza, por sinal bela e perigosa! 

Agora *12.0ºC* / *77% HR*, ...vamos lá jantar!


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

Mais um dia primaveril...
Ou chove ou faz frio, agora assim isto não tem jeito nenhum...

Sigo com céu nublado, 13.2ºC, 79%HR, 1027hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

12.9ºC
18.9ºC
Precipitação: 1mm.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

Temperatura a descer, agora, mais lentamente.

11,7ºC e humidade nos 84%.

Pressão nos 1023 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## ct5iul (20 Jan 2010 às 22:31)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 17.6ºc 14:03
Temp Min: 10.4ºc 08:15
Rajada Max: 16.2km/h 04:26
Wind Chill : 8,0 04:31
Chuva Precipitação 2.0mm

Temp actual 11.8ºC 22:00
Pressão: 1024.8Hpa 22:00
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 22:00
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:W
Temperatura do vento: 11.8ºC 22:00
Humidade Relativa: 85% 22:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 22:00
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 2.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 22:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2010 às 23:48)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 11.4ºC

Máx - 15.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 35 km/h

Humidade mínima de 67% e máxima 97%.

Precipitação - 1.0 mm e rain rate máximo - 1.2 mm/hr.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem em Setúbal:

Mínima:*11,2ºc* (7.59)
Máxima:*16,8ºC* (14:50)

Rajada máxima:*20,9km/h W* (3:20)

Pressão mínima:*1022,4hPa* (4:57) máxima:*1025,9hPa* (11:13)

Precipitação total:*0,8mm*   Rain rate máximo:*2,6mm/hr* (5:20)

Actualmente sigo com 11,8ºC, 87%HR, 1024,6hPa e vento nulo


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

olá... 

Noite fresquinha de Céu com algumas nuvens e com vento a soprar fraco de W/NW.

*Extremos de 20-Jan:*

Máximos: 17.5ºC / 88% HR

mínimos: 10.5ºC / 44% HR

*Valores actuais:* *11.1ºC* / *80% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2010 às 00:23)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Actualmente, 11,4ºC, 84% e vento nulo.


----------



## Lousano (21 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

Boa noite.

Ontem foi mais um dia ensolarado e de temperaturas agradáveis.

Máxima: 17,3º
Mínima: 4,6º

Neste momento 4,4º, uma temperatura "mais dentro da época".


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2010 às 03:13)

Aqui o céu tem estado a encobrir.
Muitas nuvens e vento nulo, para já.

10,1ºC e 87% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2010 às 07:18)

Bom dia!

A temperatura manteve-se impressionantemente estagnada toda a noite! A mínima foi de *11,2ºC* e, de momento, tenho 11,5ºC.

Humidade nos 88% e vento fraco de NNE (22º).

Pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2010 às 08:58)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 5.7ºC.
Por agora estão 8.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2010 às 09:00)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado, vento nulo e  7ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jan 2010 às 11:28)

Bom dia 

Altocumulus stratiformis preenchem o céu e o sol espreita. O vento desloca-se fraco de NE.
A temperatura mínima até agora verificada não desceu muito ficando-se pelos *10.6ºC*.

Valores actuais: *12.9ºC* / *81% HR *


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2010 às 11:45)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 10,8 ºC.

Actual de 12,8 ºC e vento fraco de ENE, céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## stormy (21 Jan 2010 às 11:56)

bons dias
na encarnaçao, 11.9º, vento fraco variavel e ceu nublado por altocumulus e cumulus, as 8.15h
agora no campo grande as condiçoes manteem-se similares ás que estavam pela manhã na encanaçao e a temperatura sobe lentamente


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jan 2010 às 12:22)

Nuvens nos estratos superiores em deslocação muito lenta de Oeste e algumas nuvens médias de SW. Agora praticamente sem sol e temperatura a subir gradualmente.

Valores actuais: *13.4ºC* / *76% HR*


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2010 às 16:01)

Boa tarde!
Céu nublado, mas com abertas, vento fraco e temperatura amena.
Sigo com 16.8ºC, 73%HR, 1025hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2010 às 17:42)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento estão 13.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.4ºC

T.Minima: 5.7ºC


----------



## stormy (21 Jan 2010 às 18:10)

boas noites
sigo com 15.8º, ceu nublado por cumulus e cirroestratus, e vento fraco de SW, na encarnação


----------



## Lousano (21 Jan 2010 às 19:52)

Boa noite.

Hoje o dia voltou às temperaturas normais para a época.

Dia de céu muito nublado, vento fraco, humidade elevada e sem precipitação.

Máxima: 13,4º
Mínima 2,9º

Neste momento 11,9º e curiosamente com a mínima de Hr do dia, 84%.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jan 2010 às 19:53)

Boa noite 

A tarde foi de algum sol, temperaturas agradáveis e vento a soprar fraco.

A temperatura máxima atingida pela tarde foi de *16.1ºC*.

O céu neste momento apresenta algumas nuvens altas e médias, o vento desloca-se fraco de direcção variável, contudo parece predominar de Sul.

Valores actuais: *13.4ºC* / *82% HR*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2010 às 20:48)

Máxima de 16,7 ºC.

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de SE, valor actual de 14,3 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Lousano disse:


> Mínima 2,9º



Refrescou bastante por aí. Aqui continuamos acima da média.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jan 2010 às 23:23)

*Olá* 

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de Sul.

Quase estagnados os valores actuais são *12.8ºC* / *87% HR*


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

Extremos de hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*10,4ºC* (06:18)
Máxima:*16,4ºC* (14:19)

Rajada máxima:*19,3km/h WSW* (15:10)

Hum. máx. e mín.- *95%*, *74%*

Pressão máx. e mín.  *1023,5hPa*, *1022,2hPa*

Agora sigo com 12,7ºC, 94%HR, 1023,0hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2010 às 23:49)

Extremos de hoje:

10,8 ºC / 16,7 ºC

16,1 km/h

---

Finalmente um dia sem precipitação. Mas ela voltará a cair.

O vento esteve bastante fraco todo o dia.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2010 às 23:51)

Mais um dia extremamente monótono, a nível meteorológico...

Sigo com 13.9ºC, 93%HR, 1025hpa, vento fraco, céu muito nublado.

Extremos do dia:

12.1ºC
17.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2010 às 00:02)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento tenho 13,8ºC, estagnados, com a humidade nos 91%.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 11.1ºC

Máx - 15.0ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 27 km/h

Humidade mínima de 83% e máxima 96%

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jan 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia!
Para não fugir muito ao que têm sido os últimos dias, eis que o céu está cinzentão, mas nada de chuva...
A temperatura mal se moveu durante a noite, seguindo agora com 14.4ºC, após mínima de 13.7ºC.
Sigo ainda com 95%HR, 1023hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2010 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto, vento nulo e 12ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2010 às 09:58)

Mínima de 12,6 ºC e actual de 12,8 ºC.

Céu encoberto e vento fraco de NE.

Sem precipitação acumulada.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2010 às 10:23)

Mínima de 11,1ºC.

A temperatura por aqui não desce abaixo dos 10ºC desde dia *15* 

Isto é algo extremamente raro. Por exemplo em Janeiro/2007 não houve uma única mínima superior a 10ºC.

Na próxima semana o cenário vai mudar com o AA. Inversões, venham elas...


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2010 às 10:52)

Pois por aqui nem dos 13ºC desci, esta madrugada.

De momento, 14,1ºC e humidade nos 89%.

Já choveu, e o céu mantém-se encoberto.

Vento fraco e pressão nos 1019 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

Céu ainda encoberto e vento fraco de NE.

Actual de 14,2 ºC e 87 %.


----------



## meteo (22 Jan 2010 às 14:42)

Boa tarde!

Ontem á noite cairam uns chuviscos. Por agora céu muito nublado.O sol muito esporadicamente tem aparecido.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2010 às 14:46)

Céu encoberto vento fraco e períodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos.
É o cenário actual na cidade universitária.

Em Odivelas choveu durante a noite.


----------



## F_R (22 Jan 2010 às 14:50)

Boas

Céu muito nublado em Santarém, mas nada de chuva.
A mínima não desceu dos 10ºC e agora estão 13.8ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Jan 2010 às 14:52)

Olá

Mínima hoje de *12.5ºC*
Agora sigo com 15.8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jan 2010 às 17:07)

Máxima de 17.7ºC.
De momento, céu encoberto, 15.8ºC, 79%HR e 1018hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jan 2010 às 17:24)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui estão 14.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.8ºC

T.Minima: 10.1ºC


----------



## zejorge (22 Jan 2010 às 18:01)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*

Constância (Ribatejo)

Às 17horas

Céu parcialmente encoberto

Temperatura - 14,4º
Humidade - 52%
Pressão Atm. - 1018 hpa
Vento - SE 2,2 kmh
Pluviosidade - 0,0


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *15,9ºC*, e actual de 13,9ºC.

Humidade nos 85% e pressão a 1014 hPa, com vento fraco de ENE (68º).


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2010 às 20:00)

*Dados actuais da Póvoa de Santa Iria:*

*Temperatura:* 14,0ºC
*Humidade relativa:* 81%
*Pressão atmosférica:* 1015,9 hPa
*Vento:* Nulo (0,0 km/h)
*Windchill:* 14,0ºC
*Dew Point: *10,8ºC
*Precipitação hoje:* 0,0 mm

*Registos de 22/01/2010*
*Mínima:* *11,9ºC * *Máxima:* *16,4ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2010 às 20:37)

A máxima ficou nos 15,8 ºC.

Um dia sempre com céu encoberto e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2010 às 21:42)

Actuais 13,3ºC, com céu muito nublado, humidade nos 85%, e vento fraco do quadrante Este.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

Sigo com 14.0º e 81% de Humidade...
Céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2010 às 21:54)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima: 15,5º

Mínima: 9,9º


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2010 às 22:13)

Parece que estão a haver descargas ao largo de Peniche.


----------



## barts (23 Jan 2010 às 00:04)

através da observação das imagens de satélite parece estar a formar-se um fenómeno parecido com o que passou aqui em Torres na madrugada de 22 para 23 de Dezembro, eu percebo pouco disto, mas para o pessoal que percebe mais, há algum modo de saber se será um fenómeno semelhante?


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2010 às 00:48)

Boas!
Sigo por Lisboa, com aproximadamente 14ºC.

Extremos de ontem:

13.7ºC
17.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2010 às 01:22)

Extremos de ontem:

12,6 ºC / 15,8 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Um dia de céu encoberto, mas sem precipitação. Vento geralmente fraco de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2010 às 02:22)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

11,8ºC, mas já tive 11,7ºC. Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2010 às 02:43)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 12.2ºC

Máx - 15.0ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 27 km/h

Humidade mínima de 85% e máxima 99%.

Precipitação - 0.2 mm e rain rate máximo - 0.2 mm/hr.

Céu muito nublado (chuviscos) e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2010 às 08:57)

Bom Dia.

Por aqui estão 11.2ºC e o céu está nublado mas sem chuva.
A Minima de hoje foi de 10.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2010 às 09:21)

Por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco que quase que molhou a estrada.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2010 às 11:58)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *10,8ºC*, nesta noite de céu muito nublado.

Não há registo de precpitação.

Actuais 13,5ºC, humidade nos 74% e pressão a 1013 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2010 às 11:59)

O sol está a chegar em força, por aqui o céu está cada vez mais limpo 

Para Oeste está um límpido céu azul pra Este é que ainda se mantem muito nublado.

Estou com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2010 às 12:07)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Mínima de 8,8º

neste momento 15,3º e já se nota que vai ser um dia quente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2010 às 12:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Para Oeste está um límpido céu azul pra Este é que ainda se mantem muito nublado.



Exacto. Por aqui continua um dia deprimente, sem sol, vento fraco e 13,2 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

Neste momento sigo com 14º e céu a limpar
Parece que vamos ter uma tarde "Primavera/Verão"
Não no sentido de ser muito quente


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2010 às 12:20)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,7ºC a precipitação ficou nos 0,0mm fiasco completo...

Agora sigo com 12,2ºc, 83%HR, 1013,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jan 2010 às 13:51)

Chove fraco desde a 13:20 e já esta a estrada molhada, mas intensificou-se, estando agora mais intensa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2010 às 13:56)

Céu com tendência para limpar, mas ainda muito nublado.

Vento fraco de NE e 14,0 ºC.

Humidade relativa ainda nos 74 %.


----------



## trepkos (23 Jan 2010 às 14:00)

andres disse:


> Chove fraco desde a 14:20 e já esta a estrada molhada, mas intensificou-se, estando agora mais intensa



André como pode chover desde as 14 e 20 se são agora 14 horas? É que eu moro a poucos km's de ti e acho que ainda não alteraram o fuso horário entre o Montijo e Montemor.  

PS: eu cá não vejo chuva nenhuma.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jan 2010 às 14:15)

trepkos disse:


> André como pode chover desde as 14 e 20 se são agora 14 horas? É que eu moro a poucos km's de ti e acho que ainda não alteraram o fuso horário entre o Montijo e Montemor.
> 
> PS: eu cá não vejo chuva nenhuma.



Peço desculpa. mas enganei-me no número


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2010 às 14:15)

Céu muito nublado, e com aquele _tom de trovoada_. Já não via disto desde o Verão.

No entando, estão 15,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2010 às 14:34)

Aqui nuvens e sol por vezes, temperatura de 13,7ºC, 79%HR, 1013,5ºC e vento fraco...uma bela tarde de Inverno!  

0,0mm de chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2010 às 14:35)

Gilmet disse:


> Céu muito nublado, e com aquele _tom de trovoada_. Já não via disto desde o Verão.
> 
> No entando, estão 15,2ºC.



Sim, aqui está com o mesmo "ar", estou com 14.4ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2010 às 15:01)

Bom dia!
Céu muito nublado, vento moderado e nada de chuva...
Sigo com 14.1ºC, 71%HR; 1016hpa.
Mínima de 11.9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jan 2010 às 15:18)

*Olá boa tarde...* 

Uma pequena ausência:
Engripado (sazonal...,uff!), agora um pouco melhor. Antes agora do que daqui a alguns dias!!! 

Ficam os extremos do últimos 2 dias:

*21-Janeiro*
Máximos: 16.1ºC / 87% HR
mínimos:10.6ºC / 69% HR

*22-Janeiro*
Máximos: 14.2ºC / 91% HR
mínimos: 11.6ºC / 74% HR

Desde manhã com muita nebulosidade mas com algumas abertas, até ao momento sem precipitação, vento geralmente fraco em deslocação de Norte.

*Valores actuais:* *15.6ºC* / *57% HR*


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2010 às 17:39)

Pôr-do-sol há instantes.











Sigo com 13,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2010 às 19:13)

Tá a chover aqui 

Já acumulei 0.6 mm e estou com 12.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2010 às 19:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tá a chover aqui



Aqui começou agora a pingar.

12,4ºC e 84% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2010 às 19:43)

Caiu um bom aguaceiro, há pouco, que molhou todas as _toneladas_ de roupa que as pessoas tinham colocado a secar, visto que o Sol há muito que não dava _ar de sua graça_.

Por agora, céu muito nublado e 12,5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jan 2010 às 19:48)

*olá...*

Aqui não chove neste momento mas está tudo molhado.
O céu mantém-se nublado e o vento sopra fraco de N/NW.

A temperatura mínima até agora foi de *10.9ºC* e a Máxima de *15.9ºC*.

Valores actuais: *13.1ºC* / *81% HR*


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jan 2010 às 20:17)

Chove agora com intensidade moderada.

Valores actuais: *13.0ºC* / *82% HR*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2010 às 20:41)

Cai agora um aguaceiro fraco, com 13,8 ºC e vento moderado de ONO.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2010 às 21:04)

Chove moderadamente, com 2.1mm já acumulados... rain rate máximo de 15.72mm/h.
Sigo ainda com 13.5ºC, 89%HR, 1020hpa.

Ps: já vai em 3.1mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2010 às 21:06)

E aqui foram apenas 0,2 mm. 

Um aguaceiro fraco e pouco duradouro.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2010 às 21:11)

mr. phillip disse:


> Chove moderadamente, com 2.1mm já acumulados... rain rate máximo de 15.72mm/h.
> Sigo ainda com 13.5ºC, 89%HR, 1020hpa.
> 
> Ps: já vai em 3.1mm



Por aqui acumulado total de 2,1 mm. O vento, durante o aguaceiro, esteve sempre moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2010 às 21:14)

Mais um aguaceiro geralmente fraco, com períodos de moderado.

Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2010 às 21:29)

Este aguaceiro deixou por aqui mais 0,8 mm.

A somar aos iniciais 0,2 mm, já somo 1,0 mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2010 às 22:01)

Parece que a animação parou nos 3.1mm, deixando o acumulado do mês em 99.1mm... ou vem mais um aguaceiro ou morro à beira da praia dos 100mm...

Extremos do dia:  

11.9ºC
14.9ºC.

De momento, 13.3ºC, 86%HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

E mais um aguaceiro persistente.

Acumulados 1,4 mm. Aqui a precipitação mensal vai bem acima dos 120 mm.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2010 às 23:37)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*10,7ºC* (8:10)

Máxima: *14,3ºC* (16:00)

Rajada máxima: *27,4km/h NE* (20:50)

Precipitação total: *0,4mm*

Agora sigo com 12,1ºC, 91%HR, 1019,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2010 às 23:54)

Aqui vou com 2mm acumulados.
11,6ºC e 91% de humidade relativa.

O vento sopra agora fraco a moderado de norte.
Está a arrefecer.


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2010 às 00:00)

boas noites
sigo com 11.0º, ceu nublado com chuviscos ocasionais e vento fraco de norte, na arranhó a 2km SW de arruda dos vinhos.
hoje o dia amanheceu nublado por cumulus, cirros, cirroestratus, c.congestus, estratocumulus, etc e manteve-se assim, o vento soprou fraco do quadrante norte e entre as 20h e agora mesmo tem vindo a chover por vezes moderado.
extremos: 10.0º/15.0º


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Jan 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:
Temperatura mínima: *10.6ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *15.5ºC*

Agora sigo com 12.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de hoje:

11,0 ºC / 15,1 ºC

1,6 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

boa noite 

Por aqui períodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos, vento em geral fraco de W/NW.
*
Extremos de 23-Jan:*
Máximos: 15.9ºC / 84% HR
mínimos: 10.9ºC / 53% HR

Valores actuais: *12.2ºC* / *82% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2010 às 00:11)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Vento nos 24,8 km/h de N (360º) e temperatura de 12,3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2010 às 02:36)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 10.6ºC

Máx - 15.0ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 27 km/h

Humidade mínima de 71% e máxima 93%.

Precipitação - 1.4 mm e rain rate máximo - 7.6 mm/hr.

Céu muito nublado (chuviscos) e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima, até ao momento, de *11,1ºC*.

Por agora, 12,9ºC e céu _ameaçador_.

Humidade nos 83% e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2010 às 11:23)

Mínima de 12,1 ºC numa noite de céu muito nublado.

Mas o céu já limpou, o vento sopra moderado de NNO e estão 15,0 ºC.

Acumulados 0,6 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2010 às 11:42)

Mínima aqui de 11,6ºC... não registei precipitação, a temperatura actual é de 14,6ºC a humidade de 75% e a pressão de 1023,2hpa com vento fraco mas vento que de madrugada foi forte com uma rajada máxima de 40,2km/h as 2:40


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jan 2010 às 12:50)

Boa tarde 

Um Domingo agradável com o céu apresentar-se pouco nublado por Cumulus fractos que suavemente se deslocam pelo vento fraco que se faz sentir de W/NW.

A temperatura mínima ainda pouco significativa até ao momento foi de *11.5ºC*.

Valores actuais: *15.9ºC* / *63% HR*


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

Boas,

Miníma hoje de *11.1ºC* até ao momento.

Finalmente um dia de sol depois de tantos dias de chuva e humidade, as plantas já estão a começar a despertar.

Agora sigo com 13.9ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jan 2010 às 13:43)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 15.1ºC 13:35
Pressão: 1022.3Hpa 13:35
Intensidade do Vento: 15.1 km/h 13:35
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 12.4ºC 13:35
Humidade Relativa:70% 13:35
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 13:35
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2010 às 13:47)

Uma tarde bastante agradável, já com 16,6 ºC e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.

A pressão já recuperou para os 1022,8 hPa, mas começa a descer.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2010 às 14:19)

Boa tarde!
Dia mais solarengo, embora ainda muito pintalgado de nuvens...
Sigo com 16.3ºC, 62%HR, 1023hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2010 às 14:20)

Céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado de norte.
14,4ºC e 68% de humidade relativa.

A mínima foi de 10,7ºC.

Choveu qualquer coisa durante a noite, mas a precipitação acumulada foi < 1mm.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2010 às 14:35)

13,9ºC de momento. está a ser um dia mais fresco que os anteriores.

Humidade nos 72% e pressão nos 1021 hPa.

Vento moderado de N (360º).


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jan 2010 às 14:52)

À passagem dos Cumulus verificam-se obviamente algumas oscilações mas a temperatura tende a descer ainda que lentamente.

O vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade deslocando-se de Norte provocando uma sensação de maior frescura.

Valores actuais: *14.6ºC* / *64% HR*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2010 às 17:09)

Nuvem engraçada que se formou por aqui  é uma _semi-lenticular_ 

Estou com 12.7ºC e vento moderado de norte.


----------



## Lousano (24 Jan 2010 às 18:00)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de chuvisco fraco durante a madrugada, nevoeiro e neblina durante a manhã e céu pouco nublado durante a tarde e vento fraco.

Máxima: 17,1º

Mínima: 7,9º

Precipitação: 0,5mm

Neste momento 12,8º


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Jan 2010 às 18:09)

Por aqui mínima de 11,3ºC, noite de alguma chuva fraca e vento moderado a forte, pelo que o acumulado foi de 0,7 mm, o acumulado de ontem ficou nos 0,5 mm, máxima de 17,5ºC
Sigo com 11,9ºC, 80% de humidade, 1022 hPa e vento moderado de W.

Também vi essa _semi-lenticular_ Mário Barros


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2010 às 18:13)

Temperatura máxima de *15,0ºC*.

Actualmente tenho 11,5ºC, a descer bem, com vento moderado e humidade nos 78%.

Pressão nos 1022 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Jan 2010 às 20:13)

Boa noite!

A máxima hoje foi de *14.9ºC*

A tarde foi caracterizada pelo sol, com algumas nuvens no céu que por vezes tapavam um pouco o sol. O vento foi a novidade dos últimos dias, pois este veio fresco.

Agora estão 11.2ºC quase a bater a mínima do dia e há algum vento.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jan 2010 às 20:23)

boa noite 

Após um final de tarde com o céu ainda com algumas nuvens, eis a estabelecida e aguardada mudança de padrão que abre as portas ao sol para esta semana.
A menos que o vento geralmente fraco, de momento de N/NE, perca intensidade e daí resulte numa noite com acentuado arrefecimento, para já tal não sucede.

A temperatura máxima atingida esta tarde foi de *15.9ºC* seguindo-se uma descida sem grande destaque a avaliar pela actual.

Valores actuais: *11.3ºC* / *81% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2010 às 21:27)

Temperatura nos 10,3ºC.

Humidade a 87% e pressão a 1024 hPa.




Flickr


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

Máxima de 16,7ºC e a mínima é a actual.

Sigo com 10,3ºC / 93% HR / 6 kmh NNO / 1024,4 hPa

Amanhã espera-se (finalmente) um lindo dia de sol.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jan 2010 às 21:57)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.6ºC

T.Minima: 9.0ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2010 às 22:13)

Vai arrefecendo lentamente com o céu praticamente limpo.
Sigo assim com 12.6ºC, 77%HR, 1027hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

12.6ºC (cairá até à meia noite)
16.3ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2010 às 23:28)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*11,6ºC*
Máxima: *16,6ºC*

Rajada máxima:*40,2km/h N*


Agora sigo com 11,7ºC, 83%HR, 1024,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## iceworld (24 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

Céu praticamente limpo com 9º


----------



## Aspvl (24 Jan 2010 às 23:39)

Boa Noite,

Dados Actuais: 11.7ºC e 78% HR
                     1021.0 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2010 às 00:07)

A mínima de ontem ficou nos 7,4ºC às 23:39

Agora sigo com 7,6ºC / 97% HR / Sem vento.


----------



## Lousano (25 Jan 2010 às 00:12)

E a mínima ontem acabou por ser 6,5º.

Neste momento nevoreiro (92% hr) e 5,9º.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jan 2010 às 00:30)

*Olá* 

Céu limpo, vento geralmente fraco de N/NE.

*Extremos de 24-Jan:*
Máximos: 15.9º / 87% HR
mínimos: 11.1 / 59% HR

*Valores actuais:* *11.1ºC* / *80% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2010 às 01:03)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 10,3ºC e 89%. Vento fraco de NNE (22º).


----------



## ct5iul (25 Jan 2010 às 01:53)

Boa Noite  
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

24-01-2010
Temp Max: 15.3ºc 13:52
Temp Min: 11.8ºc 04:13
Rajada Max: 34.5km/h 16:10
Wind Chill : 2,7 04:06
Chuva Precipitação 0.5mm

Temp actual 11.2ºC 01:50
Pressão: 1023.6Hpa 01:50
Intensidade do Vento: 15.4 km/h 01:50
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 6.4ºC 01:50
Humidade Relativa: 78% 01:50
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 01:50
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 01:50
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2010 às 02:26)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 11.1ºC

Máx - 14.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 55 km/h

Humidade mínima de 78% e máxima 93%.

Precipitação - 0.6 mm e rain rate máximo - 0.2 mm/hr.

Céu muito nublado (chuviscos) e vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2010 às 09:03)

Bom dia!

Manhã com céu pouco nublado por alguns cirros e duas lenticulares. Vento moderado e 8ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2010 às 09:28)

boas
esta manha, ás 8.40h, estavam 11.9º, ceu limpo e vento fraco do quadrante norte, na encarnação.
é de referir que desde há 1/2semanas que se iniciou a floração nas amendoeiras e nos abrunheiros, o que deixou certas partes dos campos em arruda, e alguns jardins em lisboa salpicados de branco e rosa


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2010 às 09:30)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 9ºC (finalmente cai abaixo dos 10ºC).
Sigo com um dia de céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco, 10.6ºC, 88%HR, 1026hpa.


----------



## Lousano (25 Jan 2010 às 09:50)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 3,3º.

neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 5,9º.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2010 às 10:39)

E de um momento para o outro o céu encobriu... O vento moderado frio e desagradável mantém-se.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jan 2010 às 10:42)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 3.7ºC, neste momento estão 11.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2010 às 10:47)

Bom dia!

Até que enfim uma mínima abaixo dos 10ºC! Foi de *8,5ºC* pelas 7:57!

De momento sigo com 12,6ºC, humidade nos 66%, a descer, e vento moderado de ENE (68º). De notar que, quando este rodou de NO para a posição actual, há cerca de 15 minutos, a humidade caiu abruptamente dos 78% para os 64%.

Pressão no 1022 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2010 às 11:29)

Mínima de 9,4 ºC.

Um dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2010 às 11:37)

Bom dia!
Por aqui mínima de 7,9ºC, actualmente vou nos 11ºC, 70% de humidade, 1022 hPa, vento moderado de W e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jan 2010 às 11:44)

Em Tomar até ao momento,

 10.8 ºC (11:38)
0.6 ºC (07:46)


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2010 às 12:35)

Olá

Mínima hoje de *10.0ºC*, isto é que é precisão

Por agora sigo com 13.5ºC e céu muito nublado. (empedrado)


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2010 às 12:49)

Temperatura nos 13,8ºC e humidade a 52%.

O Sol _escondeu-se_, por detrás do manto de Altocumulus Stratiformis Perlucidus Undulatus.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2010 às 13:48)

Céu encoberto, num dia fresco até agora.
Sigo com 13.1ºC, 60%HR.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2010 às 14:07)

A mínima hoje foi de *4,2ºC*

Agora sigo com 11,8ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2010 às 15:22)

Boas,

Sigo com 12.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## meteo (25 Jan 2010 às 15:53)

Por aqui um belo dia de sol,depois de há 2 horas o céu ter estado muito nublado. Já faziam falta uns dias destes, com muita luminosidade 
Depois até sabe melhor o resto do Inverno com a chuva, e as belas trovoadas! ( espera-se )


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jan 2010 às 17:27)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui sigo com 12.0ºC e o céu está limpo.
T.Máxima de hoje: 14.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2010 às 17:51)

Oficialmente o primeiro dia de céu limpo do ano por aqui  embora de manhã tenha estado muito nublado, lá limpou.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

Boa noite!

Por aquí já vai estando fresco e sigo com 9.1ºC. 
A sensação térmica do vento é desagradável.


----------



## ct5iul (25 Jan 2010 às 20:32)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 8.9ºC 20:30
Pressão: 1020.3Hpa 20:30
Intensidade do Vento: 34.5 km/h 20:30
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: -0.2ºC 20:30
Humidade Relativa:66% 20:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:30
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento vento moderado por vezes forte

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2010 às 21:00)

boas
neste momento na encarnação, 9.7º, vento moderado de NE e ceu limpo


----------



## Lousano (25 Jan 2010 às 21:14)

A máxima foi de 12,7º

Neste momento 4,1º e vai ser uma bela noite de geada.


----------



## Teles (25 Jan 2010 às 21:24)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo e uma temperatura de 7,1Cº


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jan 2010 às 21:27)

Boa noite 

Até ao final da manhã o céu manteve-se pouco nublado, mas pela tarde o cenário foi de quase total preenchimento por Altocumulus stratiformis sobretudo a partir do meio da tarde e alguns Cumulus fractus, apesar de tudo um dia que se pode considerar ameno.

A temperatura máxima curiosamente pelo 3º dia consecutivo ficou-se pelos *15.9ºC*, já a mínima penso que prestes a ser batida, mas esteve nos *8.4ºC*.
Neste momento boas abertas mas persistem alguns Altocumulus com alguma tendência para formar lenticularis, o vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de Norte.

*Valores actuais:* 8.7ºC / 54% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2010 às 22:48)

Por aqui vai soprando um vento moderado bem frio... a sensação térmica na rua é já algo desconfortável...
Sigo ainda com 10.1ºC e apenas 49%HR, 1020hpa.
Céu praticamente limpo.

Extremos do dia:

9ºC
13.7ºC.


----------



## iceworld (25 Jan 2010 às 23:09)

Dia frio com o céu nublado durante o meio da manhã. Depois o Sol brilhou aquecendo quem a ele se expôs.
Máxima de 11º e agora seguimos com 5º.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

Boas

Mínima:*8,1ºC*
Máxima:*14,0ºC*

Rajada máxima: *40,2km/h NE*

Agora sigo com 8,3ºC, 59%HR, 1019,5hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2010 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje:

8,9 ºC / 15,4 ºC

---

Dia mais fresco, com um final de tarde frio com o vento a soprar moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, temperatura nos 7,9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jan 2010 às 00:18)

Olá...  

O céu está limpo com vento a soprar fraco de N/NE e a temperatura a descer.

*Extremos de 25-Jan:*
Máximos: 15.9ºC / 84% HR
mínimos: 6.9ºC / 30% HR

*Valores actuais:* 6.7ºC / 57% HR


----------



## ct5iul (26 Jan 2010 às 01:02)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

25-01-2010
Temp Max: 13.5ºc 15:13
Temp Min: 8.0ºc 23:59
Rajada Max: 40.6km/h 19:46
Wind Chill : -1.7 19:46
Chuva Precipitação 0.0mm

Temp actual 7.7ºC 01:00
Pressão: 1019.8Hpa 01:00
Intensidade do Vento: 11.8 km/h 01:00
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 3.5ºC 01:00
Humidade Relativa: 61% 01:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 01:00
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 01:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2010 às 01:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 8.9ºC

Máx - 13.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 48 km/h

Humidade mínima de 50% e máxima 95%.

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jan 2010 às 01:19)

O céu permanece com um tom azulado, sinal típico de boa visibilidade sobretudo das estrelas devido ao relativamente baixo nível de humidade.
Uma leve brisa continua a vir de N/NE.

Até há instantes a temperatura tendia a descer, mas nesta última meia hora tem apresentado flutuações nos valores.
Deduzo que se descer não será muito mais, mas tem estado nos 6.7; 6.5; 6.6.

Despeço-me com *6.6ºC* / *55% HR*


----------



## Teles (26 Jan 2010 às 01:46)

Boas , por aqui estão 2,6 graus


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2010 às 07:12)

Bom dia!

Temperatura nos 5,8ºC, com mínima de *5,7ºC*.

Só não desci mais por que o vento se manteve/mantém moderado. 24,1 km/h actualmente.

Wind Chill nos 2,7ºC.

Humidade a 53% e pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2010 às 09:19)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo por estas bandas e frio, muito frio...
Mínima de 7ºC (que nem é nada por aí além), mas o vento que sopra moderado a forte de NE faz com que a sensação térmica seja muito baixa...
Sigo com 7.6ºC, 57%HR, 1018hpa.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2010 às 09:47)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado com abertas, vento moderado de Leste (bem gélido) e temperatura nos 6ºC.


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2010 às 10:21)

boas
ás 8.00h, 6.4º, vento moderado de NE e ceu limpo, na encarnação ( como era de esperar nao se cumpriram as hilariantes minimas de 4º em lx, ficando a minima á volta dos 6º)
agora no campo grande, ceu a tornar-se muito nublado por nuvens medias e estratiformes e vento moderado de NE.
de referir a minima em sines ( devido á lestada), a rondar os 4º, a mais fria no litoral alentejano...ainda mais que aljezur...fenomeno raro naquelas terras de brandura


----------



## rijo (26 Jan 2010 às 10:34)

*Rajada máxima de 70 Km/h* em Queluz


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jan 2010 às 10:52)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento o céu está nublado com abertas, o vento sopra fraco de NE e estão 8.0ºC.

Minima de hoje foi de 2.8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2010 às 10:57)

stormy disse:


> ( como era de esperar nao se cumpriram as hilariantes minimas de 4º em lx, ficando a minima á volta dos 6º)



Exacto. Como apostado, a mínima acabou por ser mesmo de 6 ºC.

Por aqui, mínima de 6,4 ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2010 às 11:46)

Por aqui o céu já limpou totalmente. Por agora céu limpo, vento fraco e um agradável sol de inverno.


----------



## Lousano (26 Jan 2010 às 12:07)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de -0,1º.

Ainda chuviscou cerca das 09H00, quando estavam 3º, mas não passou disso.

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco/moderado de NNE e 10,3º.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Jan 2010 às 12:14)

Por aqui mínima de 5,7ºC, actualmente sigo com 8,7ºC, vento moderado de E e gélido, 1017 hPa e 60% de humidade.
Céu nublado.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2010 às 12:19)

Aqui a mínima foi de 4,6ºC.

Agora, muitas nuvens, vento forte de NE e apenas 7,3ºC.
Humidade nos 65%.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2010 às 12:38)

Mínima de *2,8ºC* aqui que com o vento que se fez sentir = briol dos diabos.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jan 2010 às 12:48)

Olá boa tarde! 

Dia com algum sol, com muitas nuvens mas também com boas abertas.
O destaque vai obviamente para o vento de Este que sopra com intensidade moderada a forte com frequentes rajadas.

A temperatura mínima da madrugada atingiu os *5.6ºC* com continuidade de baixos níveis de Humidade relativa!

*Valores actuais:* 9.9ºC / 54% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2010 às 13:21)

Por aqui, após uma manhã com alguma nebulosidade e algum chuvisco que só se via no pára-brisas do carro, o céu vai limpando aos poucos.
Mantém-se o frio, seguindo a temperatura nos 10.7ºC.
Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## ct5iul (26 Jan 2010 às 13:24)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 10.3ºC 13:20
Pressão: 1018.8Hpa 13:20
Intensidade do Vento: 31.6 km/h 13:20
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento:NE
Temperatura do vento: 1.4ºC 13:20
Humidade Relativa:66% 13:20
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 13:20
Altitude: 110Metros

Vento moderado por vezes forte media por hora 30.8km/h

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

INFORMAÇÃO (Banda do Cidadão 27mhz)
2ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL
SERRA DA MELRIÇA, VILA DE REI COMEMORAÇÕES DO 10º ANIVERSÁRIO DO RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS
DIA 30 E 31 DE JANEIRO PELAS 22 HORAS NO CENTRO GEODÉSICO DE PORTUGAL.


----------



## belem (26 Jan 2010 às 14:26)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Exacto. Como apostado, a mínima acabou por ser mesmo de 6 ºC.
> 
> Por aqui, mínima de 6,4 ºC e vento moderado de NE.




Bem diferente dos valores absurdos apresentados nos modelos, de facto.
Veremos como se comporta nos próximos dias.

Por aqui o dia segue soalheiro, fresco, com poucas nuvens e vento com períodos moderados, mas já mais fraco do que na manhã.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Jan 2010 às 14:56)

Boa tarde!


A mínima de hoje foi de *5.3ºC*

Hoje tem sido um dia muito frio, ainda por cima o vento é forte e gelado
Por agora sigo com apenas 11.3ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## squidward (26 Jan 2010 às 14:59)

hoje a mínima foi até aos *4,6ºC*

por agora céu com algumas nuvens e *14,1ºc*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jan 2010 às 17:33)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento estão 11.4ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.1ºC

T.Minima: 2.8ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2010 às 17:48)

Boas

A mínima aqui foi de 4,4ºC e a máxima foi de 13,8ºC e um ventinho de cortar 

Agora registo 11,9ºC, 59%HR, 1017,8hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2010 às 18:05)

boas
sigo com 11.9º, a descer bem, vento moderado com rajadas da ordem dos 40-50km.h ( a olho) de ENE e ceu com alguma nebulosidade alta, altocumulus, altoestratus e cirroestratus.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2010 às 19:08)

Boa noite!

Afinal a temperatura ainda desceu até aos *5,3ºC*.

A máxima foi de *13,8ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 10,5ºC, humidade nos 60% e vento fraco de E (90º), como esteve todo o dia.

Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## PTbig (26 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Boas 

Por aqui quando sai de casa 6:45 estava 5.5ºC, com vento vento fraco/moderado.

Parece que voltamos a ter as temperaturas da época.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jan 2010 às 21:25)

boa noite 

O céu durante o dia foi alternando entre o pouco nublado e quase limpo, vento moderado a forte de E/NE que acalmou ligeiramente a partir do meio da tarde, no entanto ao início da noite voltou a intensificar-se.

Persiste alguma nebulosidade alta mais a Sul. A temperatura máxima foi de *13.3ºC* acompanhada de uma Humidade relativa baixa a qual notei que desde o anoitecer, em termos de valor percentual, não está a acompanhar muito de perto como era hábito, os valores das estações mais próximas!
Nota-se de facto aqui uma massa de ar muito seca, ainda que por enquanto não muito fria.

*Valores actuais:* 10.7ºC / 41% HR!


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2010 às 21:42)

Extremos de hoje:

*14.2 °C (16:14)*
*2.8 °C (07:44)*

Temperatura abaixo da média com um vento bastante desagradável. Rajada máxima de *57,9 km/h*.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Jan 2010 às 22:33)

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima: *5.3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13.0ºC*

Actualmente: 9.5ºC.


----------



## dahon (26 Jan 2010 às 22:38)

Boas! Por Coimbra o vento forte já está a fazer das suas pois os contentores do lixo que foram despejados e cujas as rodas não foram travadas já andam pelo meio da estrada, só espero que não acertem em nenhum carro.

Cumps .


----------



## Lousano (26 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

A máxima hoje foi de 14,3º.

Neste momento 5,1º e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2010 às 23:31)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento, 9,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2010 às 23:41)

Extremos de hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*4,4ºC*
Máxima:*13,8ºC*

Rajada máxima: *49,9km/h NE*

Agora registo 8,7ºC, 67%HR, 1020,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jan 2010 às 00:10)

Olá... 

O céu apresenta-se limpo, o vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de E/NE e humidade relativa a níveis reduzidos, se bem que desde há pouco com tendência a subir!

*Extremos de 26-Jan:*
Máximos: 13.3ºC / 58% HR
mínimos: 5.6ºC / 37% HR

*Valores actuais:* 8.4ºC / 46% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

Extremos do dia:

7ºC
13.9ºC

De momento, 10.7ºC, 54%HR, céu limpo, vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2010 às 00:21)

Extremos de hoje:

6,4 ºC / 14,3 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia bastante ventoso e por isso um pouco desagradável.


----------



## ct5iul (27 Jan 2010 às 01:44)

Boa Noite  
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

26-01-2010
Temp Max: 13.2ºc 16:34
Temp Min: 5.6ºc 08:03
Rajada Max: 50.7km/h 11:29
Wind Chill : -6,4 07:22
Chuva Precipitação 0.0mm

Temp actual 9.4ºC 01:40
Pressão: 1019.5Hpa 01:40
Intensidade do Vento: 21.2 km/h 01:40
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 2.4ºC 01:40
Humidade Relativa: 57% 01:40
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 01:40
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 01:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com

INFORMAÇÃO (Banda do Cidadão 27mhz)
2ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL
SERRA DA MELRIÇA, VILA DE REI COMEMORAÇÕES DO 10º ANIVERSÁRIO DO RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS
DIA 30 E 31 DE JANEIRO PELAS 22 HORAS NO CENTRO GEODÉSICO DE PORTUGAL.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2010 às 02:32)

A noite segue ventosa e com uns estagnados 8,7ºC.
A humidade está nos 54%.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2010 às 08:19)

Bom dia!

Por cá, mínima de *5,8ºC*, em mais uma noite ventosa.

De momento sigo com 7,5ºC e 36 km/h de vento, de E (90º).

Humidade nos 48% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jan 2010 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 3.2ºC.
Por agora estão 4.9ºC e o céu está limpo.

EH já sou cumulonimbus


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2010 às 09:08)

Gilmet disse:


> (...) 7,5ºC (...)



Curiosamente a temperatura desceu. 7,3ºC por agora.

Humidade a 51% e vento moderado a forte, tendo já atingido os *45,7 km/h*.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia!
E eis que hoje tive um deja vu... a mínima foi exactamente a mesma de ontem... 7ºC...
De momento, 8ºC, 51%HR; 1019hpa, céu limpo, e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2010 às 10:22)

Aqui registei *2,9ºC* de mínima. Mais uma décima que ontem.

Mais um dia de vento gélido para arrefecer a "ossada".


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2010 às 10:36)

Bom dia.

O vento, mesmo fraco, impediu que a mínima descesse além de 0,5º.

Neste momento 7,5º


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia. 

Manhã de céu limpo e vento por vezes forte. 8ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2010 às 12:12)

Temperatura nos *9,6ºC* e vento moderado.

Humidade a 43% e pressão nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## Teles (27 Jan 2010 às 13:14)

Boas, céu limpo e a mínima até ao momento foi de -2,9Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2010 às 13:40)

Mantém-se fresco o dia, com a temperatura nos 11.5ºC.
40%HR, 1018hpa, vento moderado.
Sol radioso...


----------



## meteo (27 Jan 2010 às 14:19)

Que dia belissimo está! Sol bem forte que entra pela casa adentro,e que anima qualquer pessoa.Já sentia certa irritação nas pessoas,com o tempo sempre nublado! Só faz é bem este intervalinho. Há que dar valor a este sol típico português.
Só digo-Coitados dos nórdicos que não veem o Sol!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2010 às 14:21)

Mínima de 6,9 ºC.

Agora uma tarde bastante ventosa, tal como ontem, com 12,2 ºC.

Pressão atmosférica em queda.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2010 às 14:28)

Aqui a mínima foi de 6,4ºC.
A noite foi e bastante vento.

E o dia prossegue ventoso.
10,2ºC e vento moderado de NE.
Humidade nos 42%.


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2010 às 15:17)

boas
sigo com vento moderado de ENE, 12.0º e ceu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2010 às 16:24)

Aqui por Abrantes estão 9.2ºC com intenso vento dando a sensação que estão 7ºC.

Informação cedida por Meteoabrantes


----------



## zejorge (27 Jan 2010 às 16:25)

Boa tarde

Aqui entre o Zêzere e o Tejo, às 16H00 registei os seguintes valores, com o céu limpo.

Temperatura - 12,2º
Humidade - 26%
Vel. Vento - 5,8 km/h NE
Rajada - 21,4 km/h
Pressão - 1015 hpa

cumprimentos


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Jan 2010 às 17:22)

Boa tarde!

A mínima de hoje foi de *6.3ºC* (+ 1ºC que ontem)
Por agora sigo com 9.3ºC, céu limpo ecom vento forte e gelado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jan 2010 às 17:27)

Boa Tarde.

Só uma pergunta para esta noite estão a prever algum vento para estas zonas.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2010 às 17:40)

Aqui a máxima foi de *12.7ºC*

Espera-se uma noite com vento, inversão térmica fora de questão. Espero uma mínima a rondar o 1ºC.


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2010 às 18:33)

boas noites
sigo com 8.6º ( desce rapido), ceu com alguns aloestratos, cirros e altocumulus dispersos e  vento moderado de ENE...bastante frio na capital
talvez tenha uma minima, esta noite, de 3º
EDIT: 8.5º xD


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Jan 2010 às 18:45)

Boas!

A temperatura desce a bom ritmo e já vou com 7.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2010 às 18:46)

Tive máxima de *12,2ºC* 

Agora registo 8,2ºc, 445HR, 1017,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2010 às 18:56)

7,1ºC e o vento fraco a moderado.
"_Ca briol_." 

Humidade nos 45%.


A máxima foi de 11,2ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jan 2010 às 19:08)

Boa noite 

Foi uma dia uma tanto semelhante ao de ontem com sol, nuvens muitas vezes dispersas mas sobretudo vento moderado a forte, frio e seco de E/NE.

Sem grandes diferenças, agora tudo limpo, uma Lua fantástica que confere um belo tom azul ao céu nocturno e claro vento moderado.

A temperatura máxima mais modesta do que nos dias anteriores não ultrapassou os *11.8ºC* e a mínima até agora foi de *4.9ºC* e é possível que esta noite seja batida a avaliar pela actual que é já inferior face aos dias anteriores por esta hora.

*Valores actuais:* 7.7ºC / 32% HR


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2010 às 19:18)

A aula de Educação Física (ao ar livre) aqueceu-me tanto que quando cheguei a casa fiquei espantado com o valor de temperatura.

7,3ºC e vento moderado, nos 27,4 km/h actualmente.

Humidade a 41% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2010 às 19:29)

Máxima de 12,8 ºC.

Vento moderado de NE e 8,1 ºC.

Ar seco e bastante vento, que tornaram o dia desagradável.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2010 às 19:45)

E muitos, mas mesmo muitos dias depois, sol a 100%






Está a arrefecer bem, sigo já com *6,6ºC*

O vento continua moderado, windchill de 4ºC


----------



## squidward (27 Jan 2010 às 20:23)

*t.max:  14,2ºC
t.min:  3,3ºC*

está fresquinho  *6,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2010 às 20:39)

Temperatura actual de *6,5ºC* com humidade ainda nos 45%.

Vento moderado de Este e um wind chill interessante.


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

Dia frio em Santarém com gelo nos carros pela manhã
segundo o IM às 20 horas estavam 5.8ºC


----------



## thunderboy (27 Jan 2010 às 21:01)

Boas noites
Já não posto há muito mas aqui vão os extremos de hoje.
0.9ºC/12.9ºC
Por agora 5.2ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Jan 2010 às 21:17)

Por aqui foi um dia de bastante vento e frio, máxima de 10,7ºC e mínima de 5,8ºC.
Actualmente, 6,5ºC windchill de 5ºC, 1018 hPa, vento moderado de NE, 42% de humidade e céu limpo.

_Um dia de Janeiro, de céu limpo e tempo gélido_


----------



## RMira (27 Jan 2010 às 21:22)

Boas pessoal,

O que pensam que pode advir daquela mancha nublosa que se encontra em deslocação? Será que poderemos ter surpresas esta noite pelo sul e centro?





Fonte: SAT24


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2010 às 21:46)

Aqui tenho estado a bater a mínima do dia.

Por agora sigo com 5,3ºC e 49% de humidade relativa.


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

boas
muito frio no lado oriental de lisboa
 neste momento, céu limpo, vento moderado de NE ( já plenamente de origem continental, sem os efeitos do estuario, que ameniza a temperatura e hr em circulaçoes de leste) e 6.4º.
o ar seco e gelido dá a impressao de estarem uns 3-4º
esta madrugada espero uma minima  da ordem dos 3º....quem sabe até menos..


----------



## ct5iul (27 Jan 2010 às 22:32)

Boa Noite  
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 9.5ºc 17:04
Temp Min: 5.8ºc 22:05
Rajada Max: 46.4km/h 11:13
Wind Chill : -4,6 22:03
Chuva Precipitação 0.0mm

Temp actual 6.1ºC 22:30
Pressão: 1019.0Hpa 22:30
Intensidade do Vento: 16.2 km/h 22:30
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 0.1ºC 22:30
Humidade Relativa: 55% 22:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 22:30
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 22:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com

INFORMAÇÃO (Banda do Cidadão 27mhz)
2ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL
SERRA DA MELRIÇA, VILA DE REI COMEMORAÇÕES DO 10º ANIVERSÁRIO DO RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS
DIA 30 E 31 DE JANEIRO PELAS 22 HORAS NO CENTRO GEODÉSICO DE PORTUGAL.


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2010 às 23:09)

Tenho aqui agora a mínima do dia com *4,9ºC*  e windchill de 2,3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2010 às 23:41)

Boa noite!
Dia bem fresco hoje...
Máxima de 12ºC, apenas, e sigo agora com 7.1ºC, 50%HR, 1020hpa, céu limpo, vento moderado de E, wind chill de cerca de 4ºC.

Extremos do dia:

6.8ºC
12ºC.

Ps: Ainda deu para actualizar a mínima que foi de 6.8ºC às 23h59, que é a temperatura agora...


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

olá... 

O céu permanece limpo e o vento moderado a forte de NE bem frio mas seco.
A HR permanece a níveis muito baixos, o que por aqui não é inédito nestas circunstâncias à passagem de massas de ar de Este ou Nordeste.
Uma explicação que justifique tão baixos valores quando em redor os mesmos se apresentam mais elevados, ainda está por definir concretamente, mas posso adiantar que já existiram muitas excepções a esta alegada regra em circunstâncias aparentemente semelhantes!

*Valores actuais:* 5.8ºC / 35% HR


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2010 às 00:02)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 5,3ºC e vento nos 27,0 km/h. Wind chill de 2,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2010 às 00:18)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*4,4ºC*
Máxima:*12,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*51,5km/h ENE*

Gráfico da evolução da temperatura e wind chill ao longo do dia:




Actual:
4,2ºC
62%HR
1019,3hpa
vento fraco a moderado

já agora o Gráfico da EMA do IM praticamente fotocopia do meu


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

Por agora o vento parece ter acalmado um pouco, a temperatura mínima é que parece intensificar-se. Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

*Extremos de 27-Jan:*
Máximos: 11.8ºC / 46% HR
mínimos: 4.9ºC / 25% HR
*
Valores actuais:* 5.3ºC / 43% HR


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2010 às 00:42)

Mais um pouco e tenho uma nova mínima do mês e do ano que é de 3,1ºC vou agora com 3,7ºC e um chill mínimo de 1,1ºC (00:22)


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2010 às 02:43)

Os extremos ontem foram:

Max: 11,4º

Min: 0,5º

Neste momento 1,8º, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2010 às 04:03)

O vento sopra forte e a temperatura tem estado a subir.
Já tive 4,8ºC e agora estou nos 5,2ºC.
Está uma noite gelada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2010 às 04:08)

Uma noite fresca, é certo, mas que está a desiludir.

Na verdade, para esta noite contava com uma mínima na ordem dos 4 ºC e ainda não baixou dos 6,1 ºC.

Apostei, há dias, que nunca desceríamos dos 4 ºC esta semana. E alguns são os que acreditam em mínimas ainda mais baixas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2010 às 05:23)

Continua bastante vento e a temperatura sobe.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2010 às 07:16)

Bom dia!

_E tudo o vento levou_, literalmente!

A variação de temperatura esta noite foi de 1ºC. O problema é que foi a subir!

A temperatura mínima, de *5,1ºC*, foi registada logo após as 00h, começando então a subida.

De momento tenho 6,2ºC e vento nos 27,4 km/h. A sua *média* é de 22,5 km/h!

Humidade nos 60% e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2010 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 2.4ºC
Por agora estão 4.9ºC, o céu está limpo e o vento é quase nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2010 às 09:24)

Bom dia!
A mínima desta noite cifrou-se nos 5.8ºC, registados pela 01h48... A partir daí foi sempre a subir...
De momento, sigo com 7.7ºC, 56%HR, 1023hpa, céu limpo, vento moderado de NE.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jan 2010 às 10:47)

Aqui mínima de *2,7ºC*

As mínimas dos 3 últimos dias. *2,8* - *2,9* - *2,7*


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jan 2010 às 11:19)

ct5iul disse:


> Boa Noite
> LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
> 
> Temp Max: 9.5ºc 17:04
> ...




Ontem a minima ainda baixou para os 5.7ºc as 23:41

INFORMAÇÃO (Banda do Cidadão 27mhz)
2ª ACTIVAÇÃO ÀS SERRAS DE PORTUGAL
SERRA DA MELRIÇA, VILA DE REI COMEMORAÇÕES DO 10º ANIVERSÁRIO DO RÁDIO CLUBE DINOSSAUROS
DIA 30 E 31 DE JANEIRO PELAS 22 HORAS NO CENTRO GEODÉSICO DE PORTUGAL


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2010 às 13:41)

Mínima de 6,1 ºC. 

Se eu já era pessimista, ainda foi pior do que esperava.

Actual de 13,2 ºC e céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## meteo (28 Jan 2010 às 13:56)

Mais um bonito dia com céu completamente limpo.Hoje á noite vou para Portimão e amanhã para Sagres,a terra do Vento.  Vamos lá ver que tempo vou apanhar.Em principio 3 dias com sol,intercalando com momentos de céu muito nublado.


----------



## squidward (28 Jan 2010 às 14:03)

por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos *4.6ºC*


----------



## stormy (28 Jan 2010 às 15:04)

boas
ás 8.00h, 6.6º, vento de NE moderado e ceu limpo.
no campo grande, actualmente, vento fraco de NE/NNE, ceu limpo e uns 12º


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2010 às 16:39)

Dados actuais:

13,5ºC
38% HR
Vento nulo
UV 0
1021 mb


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jan 2010 às 16:43)

Máxima de *14,4ºC*

O vento finalmente acalmou. Hoje é noite de inversão 

Pena a temperatura a 850 hPa já ser um pouco alta. Mesmo assim espero uma mínima jeitosa.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Jan 2010 às 17:11)

Boa tarde.
O vento por aqui marca presença fraco a moderado.
O dito cujo que soprou durante a noite e que não deixou a mínima descer alem dos 4.8ºC.
Espero que o maldito se varra daqui para fora.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2010 às 17:27)

Temperatura máxima de *14,4ºC*.

De momento, 12,8ºC e 48% de humidade.

Vento a soprar em geral moderado, mas bem mais brando do que de manhã.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Jan 2010 às 17:38)

Boa tarde!

Extremos de hoje:
Temperatura mínima: *4.5ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *12.3ºC*

Sigo com 9.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2010 às 18:09)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Máxima: 14,7º

Mínima: -0,2º

Neste momento 7,6º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2010 às 18:15)

Boa tarde

Por aqui estão 10.2ºC e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 12.9ºC

T.Minima: 2.4ºC


----------



## PTbig (28 Jan 2010 às 18:34)

Mais um dia de céu limpo, e uma manha bastante fria


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2010 às 18:43)

Dia ligeiramente mais quente que ontem, mas ainda assim bastante fresco...
Máxima de 13.3ºC, seguindo agora com 10.9ºC, e com o vento a soprar mais fraco e já não de leste...
Ainda 48%HR, 1020hpa.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Jan 2010 às 19:09)

Tarde menos ventosa que a de ontem, rajada máxima de 17,8 km/h.
Sigo com 9,5ºC após uma máxima de 11,3ºC e mínima de 4,7ºC, 1019 hPa, 62% de humidade e céu limpo, durante o dia inteiro, há que tempos que não se via o céu tão limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2010 às 21:46)

Máxima de 15,5 ºC numa tarde de céu limpo e vento mais calmo.

Actual de 9,9 ºC e 72 % de humidade relativa, vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## under (28 Jan 2010 às 21:52)

Eram 7 da manha e estavam 3 graus negativos na praia de mira a 800 metros do mar.A agua do mar manteve-se a noite toda a 13.7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jan 2010 às 22:04)

Aqui o vento finalmente parou. 

Sigo com 5,7ºC e 86% HR


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2010 às 22:09)

8,0ºC e vento fraco de NO (315º).

Humidade a 75%.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

Por aqui o vento parou, mas mesmo assim a temperatura está preguiçosa em descer...
Sigo com 9.6ºC, 71%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

5.9ºC
13.3ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

Olá boa noite! 

Por aqui um dia com muito sol, temperatura máxima mais amena com *14.6ºC* apesar de algum vento mas mais fraco sobretudo pela tarde.
De momento o céu permanece limpo, o vento desloca-se fraco de N/NW e a temperatura de novo a descer após uma breve estagnação.

*Valores Actuais:* 8.7ºC / 71% HR


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima: *3,8ºC*
Máxima:*15,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*32,2km/h NE*

Agora sigo com 8,5ºC, 78%HR, 1018m2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Teles (28 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 6,5


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jan 2010 às 23:48)

*Os extremos de hoje foram:* 

Máximos: 14.6ºC / 74% HR

mínimos: 4.7ºC / 28% HR

*Valores actuais:* 8.8ºC / 70% HR


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Jan 2010 às 00:44)

Por aqui fico, os valores parecem ter estagnado...

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NW.
*
Valores actuais:* 8.8ºC / 71% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2010 às 00:56)

Céu limpo, vento calmo e 8,9 ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Jan 2010 às 08:21)

Por Tomar e até ao momento

1.7 ºC (00:16)  
-1.9 ºC (05:04) 

Temperatura actual : -0.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2010 às 08:38)

Mais uma noite com vento constante.

A temperatura mínima foi de *7,1ºC* e de momento sigo com 8,3ºC.

Humidade nos 88% e pressão a 1014 hPa. Vento nulo (agora).


----------



## Aspvl (29 Jan 2010 às 08:55)

Bom dia!
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/tempopresente/

Leiria mais fria do que as Penhas douradas?!

Por aqui 10ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2010 às 09:56)

Bom dia!

Manhã fria com céu muito nublado e 2ºC junto ao rio. O sol vai espreitando a espaços.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2010 às 10:12)

Mínima de 8,0ºC.
Foi a noite mais quente dos últimos dias.

Agora sigo com céu nublado e 11,5ºC.


----------



## stormy (29 Jan 2010 às 10:21)

boas
passei a tarde e noite de ontem em arranhó, na casa do meu pai, a 2km SW da louriceira.
pelas 23.50h, estavam 5.9º, vento nulo e ceu limpo.
esta manhã, pelas 7.30h, estavam 7.5º, vento fraco variavel e ceu muito nublado por estratocumulus e cumulus, houve precipitação pela madrugada, pelo que a estrada se encontrava humida, até alverca


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Jan 2010 às 10:27)

olá bom dia...

Mais limpo a SE, mas por aqui observam-se Altocumulus stratiformis e boa aglomeração de Cumulus fractus, porém com algumas abertas, vento fraco de N/NW.

A temperatura mínima desta noite não desceu além dos *7.8ºC*.

Valores actuais: 12.6ºC / 67% HR


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2010 às 10:29)

Céu encoberto agora e chuva fraca persistente.


----------



## stormy (29 Jan 2010 às 11:16)

no campo grande, tempo ameno, vento fraco de norte e algumas formações de cumulus, alguns já de razoavel desenvolvimento, e estratocumulus, nos quadrantes a sul


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2010 às 11:41)

Bom dia!
Como não estou em casa, não posso dar-vos dados actuais, mas queria partilhar um fenómeno interessante...
De manhã, ao sair de casa, o termómetro, no 8º andar, marcava 9.3ºC. Ao chegar ao carro, 5ºC apenas, e poucos metros adiante, 4ºC, e assim segui uns quilómetros, só subindo a temperatura já em Lisboa.
Uma inversão térmica muito acentuada em apenas 20 e poucos metros de altura.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2010 às 12:19)

Boas

Por aqui mínima de 7,8ºC 

Agora céu muito nublado e tempo algo ameno 14,0ºC, 68%HR, 1015,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2010 às 12:21)

Mínima de 8,3 ºC.

Actual de 14,3 ºC e céu encoberto.

Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Roque (29 Jan 2010 às 12:25)

Boa Tarde, eu ontem estava a passar pelo Meteociel, e vi a um anticiclone com um centro de 1060mb e achei algo excessivo, por isso eu gostava de saber qual e o maximo de mbs que um centro de altas pressoes pode ter?


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2010 às 12:53)

Roque disse:


> Boa Tarde, eu ontem estava a passar pelo Meteociel, e vi a um anticiclone com um centro de 1060mb e achei algo excessivo, por isso eu gostava de saber qual e o maximo de mbs que um centro de altas pressoes pode ter?



Em teoria a tua pergunta não tem resposta uma vez que não existe um limite teórico para a pressão num sistema tão dinâmico 

Na prática, e segundo parece o record absoluto de pressão foi registado na Mongólia em 2001 com um valor de 1085,6hPa.

Valores de 1060hPa vão acontecendo algumas vezes em latitudes mais a Norte e na Sibéria. Mas chamo a atenção de um pormenor. Provavelmente estás a referir-te a um valor de 1060 hPa sobre a Gronelândia no GFS. Esse valor aparece acima das 180h pelo que a fiabilidade da previsão é reduzida.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jan 2010 às 13:08)

Aqui mínima de *3,0ºC*

Sigo com 13,8ºC / 80% HR e o céu muito nublado a ameaçar chuva a qualquer momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2010 às 14:01)

Após mínima de 8.5ºC, eis que sigo com 14.4ºC, 71%HR, e alguns chuviscos fracos, que nem dão para molhar o chão.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (29 Jan 2010 às 15:16)

boas , por aqui céu nublado , vento de Este com rajadas na casa dos 20-30km/h temperatura actual de 14,5


----------



## DRC (29 Jan 2010 às 16:16)

Boas tarde.
Mínima de 6,5ºC.
As condições actuais são:

Temperatura: 13,5ºC
Sensação térmica: 13ºC
Ponto de orvalho: 7,9ºC
Humidade relativa: 69%
Pressão atmosférica: 1014.1 hPa
Preciptação diária: 0,0 mm
Vento: 3,6 km/h
Rajada mais forte: 24,1 km/h

De salientar a ocorrência de três aguaceiros fracos não tendo sido quantificada qualquer precipitação.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Jan 2010 às 17:40)

Olá

A mínima de hoje foi de *7.8ºC*
Durante o dia de hoje apenas a registar uns chuviscos que cairam por volta das 13:20h, chegando apenas para molhar a estrada e tornar os passeios escorregadios.

Por agora sigo com 11.1ºC
A pressão é de 1013.6 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jan 2010 às 17:50)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.8ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvems.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 13.8ºC

T.Minima: -0.5ºC 

Houve geada


----------



## Lousano (29 Jan 2010 às 18:40)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada e manhã muito fria (12H00 - 4,5º), e tarde mais amena com um pequeno período de chuvisco.

Máxima: 12,8º

Mínima: -2,7º

EDIT: 18H52 - Começou a chuviscar - 9,0º


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Jan 2010 às 20:38)

Boas!

Máxima de *14.3ºC*
Agora sigo com 10.1ºC.

Pressão a 1014.2 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2010 às 21:39)

Isto anda mesmo às moscas, raio de tempo chato...
Sigo com 11.1ºC, 83%HR, 1015hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:

8.5ºC
14.8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2010 às 22:32)

Hoje, o bonito de se ver é a Lua! 
Brilha com todo o seu esplendor, desde que nasceu.

De quando em vez é coberta por algumas nuvens, mas logo regressa.


Sigo com 9,5ºC e 81% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco de noroeste.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Jan 2010 às 01:52)

Sigo com 9,5ºC, 76% de humidade, vento nulo, 1015 hPa e céu limpo.
Máxima de 13,7ºC e mínima de 7,5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2010 às 10:52)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.1ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

A Minima de hoje foi de 3.2ºC


----------



## WeatherGuru (30 Jan 2010 às 13:41)

Boas, o meu primeiro post neste forum...

Agora com 15,0ºC , humidade a 54%, rajadas de vento a 6,5 Km/h e pressão a 1009 HPa.

*Mínima de hoje:* 4,6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jan 2010 às 14:01)

Boas...
Pelos mais experientes, gostaria de saber se amanhã encontrarei neve na serra da estrela...É que vou para lá esta madrugada


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2010 às 14:08)

Boa tarde.

Mínima hoje de 3,5º e máxima de 14,0º.

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento fraco e 12,4º.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2010 às 15:01)

andres disse:


> Boas...
> Pelos mais experientes, gostaria de saber se amanhã encontrarei neve na serra da estrela...É que vou para lá esta madrugada



Neve vais encontrar certamente.
Hoje de manhã na torre o cenário era o seguinte:







Quanto a previsões, o mais provável é que te depares, nos pontos mais altos da serra, com um cenário de nevoeiro, neve fraca e vento forte.

---------------------

Sigo com céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva.
12,4ºC e 62% de humidade relativa.


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2010 às 16:02)

boas
neste momento, na louriceira, sigo com 11.1º, ceu muito nublado por cumulus e estratocumulus, com chuviscos ocasionais, e vento fraco a 5km.h com rajadas de 10km.h de WSW, segundo a lidl.
a minima foi de 6.5º.
desde as 19h de ontem já acumulei 0.5mm

PS: as temperaturas, durante o dia, são medidas com o sensor analogico, que esta num abrigo virado a norte ( margem de erro maxima de 1.5º), durante a noite e em dias de fraca radiação incidente tanto o sensor da lidl ( que tem um prato a proteger) como o analogico sao fiaveis.
os valores de vento e precipitação, medidos com a lidl, teem boa fiabilidade.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2010 às 16:33)

Muita nebulosidade, alguns raios de sol.
Chuviscos esporádicos, 11,7ºC e 66% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jan 2010 às 20:40)

Neste momento sigo com céu encoberto e 12,2º


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2010 às 21:33)

Boa noite!
Dia marcado pela nebulosidade com boas abertas e pelas temperaturas amenas.
Sigo com 12.2ºC, 70%HR, 1015hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

10.2ºC
15.3ºC.


----------



## WeatherGuru (30 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

Boa noite a todos.

Sigo agora com 8,5ºC , 97% de humidade, sem vento e pressão a 1008 hPa. Á pouco chuviscou.

*Extremos de hoje:*

_Temperatura:_ 17,0ºC / 4,6ºC
_Humidade: _99% / 50%
_Vento:_ 7,9 km/h 
_Precipitação: _0,0 mm


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Jan 2010 às 01:08)

Máxima de 14,5ºC e mínima de 8,1ºC.
Actualmente sigo com 9,4ºC, 85% de humidade, vento fraco de S, 1013 hPa e céu nublado.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2010 às 17:03)

Olá

Mínima de 9.5ºC

Agora sigo com 11.9ºC.
Isto está mesmo parado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jan 2010 às 19:16)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.4ºC

T.Minima: 8.6ºC


----------



## WeatherGuru (31 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

Boa noite 

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura: 23,1ºC / 6,2ºC
Humidade: 99% / 32%
Vento: 7,9 km/h
Precipitação: 0,0mm

Hoje passei pela Serra de Montejunto ás 16:50 e o termômetro do carro marcava 8ºC. Passados 15 minutos estava nos 6ºC. Acham que ainda poderá haver temperaturas negativas por ai?


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jan 2010 às 20:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 9.6ºC a sensação lá fora é de


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2010 às 21:50)

Pela Ericeira nos últimos 2 dias estiveram dias nublados nuvens bem _carregadas_ e um ventinho constante de norte.

O pôr de sol de hoje


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2010 às 22:39)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia de pasmaceira meteorológica...
Céu nublado com abertas foi a receita do dia.
Sigo com 10.4ºC, 74%HR, 1017hpa, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado.

Extremos do dia:

10.2ºC
15.8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

WeatherGuru disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> *Extremos de hoje:*
> 
> ...



Olá WeatherGuru!
23.1ºC de máxima?
O termómetro estará bem isolado?
É uma temperatura completamente desfasada dos valores dos restantes membros do fórum...


----------



## WeatherGuru (31 Jan 2010 às 23:56)

mr. phillip disse:


> Olá WeatherGuru!
> 23.1ºC de máxima?
> O termómetro estará bem isolado?
> É uma temperatura completamente desfasada dos valores dos restantes membros do fórum...



Pois, o problema é que o meu termômetro é um _Hama "EWS 1500"_que tem o anemómetro e o termómetro / higrómetro juntos, portanto fica ao sol durante o dia.  Vou ver o que posso fazer. Pensava que o proprio sistema estava bem isolado mas parece que não. Portanto os meus valores de máxima estão totalmente errados... Desculpem lá isso...

Neste momento estão aqui 3,8ºC e 99% de humidade, pressão a 1010 hPa. Pode ser que hoje desça para os 0ºC...


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

Termino Janeiro com, 7,0ºC, 85% de humidade, 1016 hPa, vento nulo e céu pouco nublado.

Máxima de 13,6ºC e mínima de 8,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2010 às 00:47)

*Extremos de dia 26 de Jan:*

Mín - 6.1ºC

Máx - 13.3ºC

*Extremos de dia 27 de Jan:*

Mín - 5.6ºC

Máx - 14.4ºC

*Extremos de dia 28 de Jan:*

Mín - 5.0ºC

Máx - 13.9ºC

*Extremos de dia 29 de Jan:*

Mín - 8.9ºC

Máx - 13.3ºC

Precipitação - 0.4 mm e rain rate máximo - 0.2 mm/hr.

*Extremos de dia 30 de Jan:*

Mín - 9.4ºC

Máx - 13.3ºC

*Extremos de dia 31 de Jan:*

Mín - 8.9ºC

Máx - 14.4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Fev 2010 às 00:54)

Olá boa noite! 

De volta, após um fim-de-semana fantástico junto de pessoas fantásticas que por aqui deambulam... 

Quanto a valores e seu possível registo no que toca a extremos, os mesmos variaram entre máximos de *15.8ºC* / *88% HR* e mínimos de *7.6ºC* / *48% HR*.

De momento alguns Cirrocumulus preenchem o céu e o vento desloca-se fraco de N/NW.

Valores actuais: 7.9ºC* / 79% HR

*De certeza? Fisicamente, a minha percepção de facto não o indica!!


----------

